# Type the users name above you with your eyes closed!



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

As stated in the title you need to type the users name above you with your eyes closed.


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Aug 30, 2014)

Vannilllabeth 

Woo!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Keryejuda\

Lol


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 30, 2014)

Cutlass kee benne rnrjjjebbebr


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

xxDianaxx


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Wparkins

Not too bad lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jk that was horrible


----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

Vanillaberg

So close >.<


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 30, 2014)

Leela


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Bok9jissinfi 
Lol


----------



## Fawning (Aug 30, 2014)

Vannilllabeth
yaaay!


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 30, 2014)

CharlotteANderson


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

Box9Missinho


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

ilovelush

WTF


----------



## 00176 (Aug 30, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

00187 lol


----------



## starlark (Aug 31, 2014)

vsndiksbrejybjn

so close


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Starlarj 

Right back at you lol 

My ipad wanted to correct it to _starlark_, lol I think my ipad knows we are friends.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 31, 2014)

vamillanrtu


----------



## koolkat (Aug 31, 2014)

cariaf 

so close


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Koolkau

DAMMIT


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Goreninkw 

Omg....


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Vanilllabeyj


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

FireNinja1
*NAILED IT!*


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sp19036

SO CLOSE


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 31, 2014)

f8reninhs1


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

berrypop


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 31, 2014)

Sl169 lol


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Omgacnk

You're kidding me right?


----------



## koolkat (Aug 31, 2014)

Fire nikds


Kthxbai


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Kollkat


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

FireNinha1

GODDAMMNT!!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 31, 2014)

Sparoo


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yuki Bagati

Wat


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 31, 2014)

Yoi Jagoto

Oops Ninja'd 

Sparri


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ninja'd ya.
TheD4eeperHuz


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

TheCreeperHuyx

So close!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

Firenijie3


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

I be Ninja'din' everyone!

How dat a word o.o


----------



## Tula (Aug 31, 2014)

sparrp close? xd


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Tuka

Hoorah!


----------



## koolkat (Aug 31, 2014)

SKARRA


DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

koolkat


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Aug 31, 2014)

Sparrpw 

That's what I typed with my eyes closed


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheerro/BKOAAINS


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Aug 31, 2014)

Well i'm on mobile so here goes nothing xD

Belated*'edia

if only i was on my computer :<


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 31, 2014)

Chrome Dokuro said:


> Well i'm on mobile so here goes nothing xD
> 
> Belated*'edia
> 
> if only i was on my computer :<



I was using an ipad XD 

Anyway Chrome ducki


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

belated_media


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Aug 31, 2014)

spp19037

and chrome ducki LOL ^^


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 31, 2014)

Chromed duck
 :O


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 31, 2014)

Beleayed_Media.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

Kalel Kitten


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

beary


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

sp19047


----------



## Mango (Aug 31, 2014)

beary


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

Mango


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 31, 2014)

We posted at the same time, heh..


Bery


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

kaleh kitten
I was close...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2014)

sp10-=45


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

lynn105


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 31, 2014)

Beart


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 31, 2014)

Beleaated_Media

So close XD.


----------



## Leela (Aug 31, 2014)

Boximissingo

Woah, so close


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 31, 2014)

Lewla


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

The Creepernhuge


----------



## samsquared (Aug 31, 2014)

;afie;
i almost did it


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 31, 2014)

Lance tge turtle

well. i tried.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 31, 2014)

Liquid Ocelot 

HELL YES


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2014)

Xsmmeaa Faulo

oops


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

Saylor


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 31, 2014)

LAfiel



ZanessaGaily said:


> Liquid Ocelot
> 
> HELL YES



I'M SO PROUD OF YOU. C:


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

Liquid OCD,og

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gotta ♥ autocorrect


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2014)

Lafie;


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 31, 2014)

saylor


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 31, 2014)

GRACELIA


----------



## f11 (Aug 31, 2014)

swiftstyam


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

c brunt e l


----------



## katiestown (Aug 31, 2014)

beaty


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

kayeisstins


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 31, 2014)

?Bearyry


----------



## Ami-chan (Aug 31, 2014)

ilovelisu


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 31, 2014)

Ami-chan

I memorized my keyboard.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 31, 2014)

Swkfgstream


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

kitty2201


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 31, 2014)

sp18037


----------



## Ami-chan (Sep 1, 2014)

ilovelush


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 1, 2014)

AMi-chan


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 1, 2014)

ilovelush


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bkx9 kaak b9

lol


----------



## Mary (Sep 1, 2014)

Fiewbunuaq


----------



## Delsin Rowe (Sep 1, 2014)

Mary 

Not hard at all. Considering I can type with my eyes closed.


----------



## Koolkath13 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deleon Rowe 

Quite close...


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 1, 2014)

Koolkath13

YAY.
I thought that i was going to get the numbers wtong


----------



## Hipster (Sep 1, 2014)

oldcatlady

I DID IT


----------



## Mary (Sep 1, 2014)

hipdyrt


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

mary

yEAH


----------



## Mary (Sep 1, 2014)

skeo

Dang it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mary


----------



## a potato (Sep 1, 2014)

soarroe

...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2014)

a potato

OHHHHHHHHH


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 1, 2014)

Sparrows.

Dang auto-correct >.<


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

fuzzybug

heyy not bad.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 1, 2014)

kya sarin
whyspace


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Lmicethetyor 

Not even close


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 1, 2014)

Vannolllabeth


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 1, 2014)

Uxor


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 1, 2014)

Box9Missingo


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Uxie

YESS!


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Vannilabeth

Missed some 'L' XD


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Deoingw 

Well...


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Vannilllabeth

WOO-HOO!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Deiongw XD


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 1, 2014)

Delpjine


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Uxie


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Delyje wit ._.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Bekeared?Medua

OH. Sorry...


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 1, 2014)

Delphine


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Uxoe


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vannilllebeth


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 1, 2014)

Sparri


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 1, 2014)

Ysie

Wha?


----------



## Allycat (Sep 1, 2014)

Box0Missingo

^Aye, pretty close!


----------



## samsquared (Sep 1, 2014)

NINJA'D

a;;ycar
wow


----------



## Ami-chan (Sep 2, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle

yesss hehe


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ami-chan

wow surprised I got it right lol


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 2, 2014)

Kitty2201

oh yay I got it right


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Vizionari

O.O How? I thought fighting a Skyrim dragon would make me have to do stuff with my eye's open!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Sparro

2 EZ!


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

azukiysn


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 2, 2014)

dulcet

HWLL EYAH


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

katsuragi

c:


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Sep 2, 2014)

kazunadj


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

isabelle for presiednt

I'm sorry for that typo orz Close enough


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 2, 2014)

kazunaei


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 2, 2014)

ellabellaqwert I can touch type but numbers are hard.


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 2, 2014)

dan9elkang2... not too bad! c:


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

bellxis


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

Kawunari


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Delphine


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

theblueraichu

Dammit.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 2, 2014)

Mazeunaii

Lol....


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Sep 2, 2014)

Vanilllabeth


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

Fuji Nagato


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

Delphine


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Delphine


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

Dparro

So close ;_;


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Delphine

Did it again <3


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

Gah >____<

Sparro

WOOOO


----------



## Snype (Sep 2, 2014)

Delphine.

I am a grammar nazi so I edited.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sakuro7

OOOOOOOHHHH


----------



## Leela (Sep 2, 2014)

Spaeeo...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Leela


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 2, 2014)

Aparro

So close XD.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Box9Missingno

Ohhhhhh!!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 2, 2014)

Soarrw ah almost


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Sep 2, 2014)

cherru-blossobs


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

Isabelle for president!


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

bhiojiebqq


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> bhiojiebqq



LOL.

Guero10`


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

ulovelush


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Kitty2001


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

(Only selt the number's wrong because that's what I thought your username was ._. )


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sparro

Lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## katiestown (Sep 2, 2014)

kitty 3023


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 3, 2014)

katiestown


----------



## WhitneyLover (Sep 3, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Javocado (Sep 3, 2014)

Whitneylpver


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 3, 2014)

Jacovado 

JSDNJKFDAKJF YESS


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

ZannessaGaily


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 3, 2014)

Sprriw lol


----------



## MindlessPatch (Sep 3, 2014)

Vannilllabeth

Woo!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 3, 2014)

Nubdlesspatvj

Yeah lol


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

Vannukkabeth


----------



## Jawile (Sep 3, 2014)

LDiel


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Jawile


----------



## hzl (Sep 3, 2014)

TheBlueRaichu

oh god I use the laptop way too much


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

dvfd


----------



## PrincessBella (Sep 3, 2014)

Guero101

Yes!!!!


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Sep 3, 2014)

princtssbe;;a


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

d fopajopd faop


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Guero101


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

sdnlfnildafbopg


----------



## Fawning (Sep 3, 2014)

Guero101
wooo


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

bnkl;bbeb


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Guero101


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

psdpov[j


----------



## cIementine (Sep 3, 2014)

giero101

close enough!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Marie,


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

spdipsf


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 3, 2014)

Gueero1039


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Box9Missingno


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 3, 2014)

sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jarrad


----------



## Javocado (Sep 3, 2014)

Sparro

one of the easier ones haha.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Javoxado


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Javacado

and the seven chocolate cakes


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

not even close...

Sparro


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 3, 2014)

Guerrilla-8-' lol nowhere near


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Cherry-Blossoms


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

sparro


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Sep 3, 2014)

here goes mobile sob

Guero191

nooooooo D:
the 9 and 0 are right next to eachother sob


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Chrome Dokuro

Yeeeeaaaahh


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 3, 2014)

Sparro.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Lady Blacl


----------



## cIementine (Sep 3, 2014)

_guero101_


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Marie,


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Guero101


----------



## Fawning (Sep 3, 2014)

sparro


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 3, 2014)

CharlotteAnderson


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Box9Missingoo


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Guero101


----------



## Fawning (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicole.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 3, 2014)

CHarlotteAnderso 
So close ;_;


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

Delphine


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicole


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm on mobile so this is gonna be fun. 

Sparti


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

spingebob


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicole


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## dulcet (Sep 3, 2014)

Guereo101


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 3, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 3, 2014)

kitty2001


----------



## Javocado (Sep 3, 2014)

SwifyStream


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Javacalo


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Guero101

I need a life


----------



## Zane (Sep 3, 2014)

TheBlueRaichu 

typing with eyes closed is easy but I got yours wrong anyway because there's no 'e' in your name, now that I look at it again. 
("spingebob" up there made me laugh)


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Zabe

Well I can type out sentences but I can't type a four letter word.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 3, 2014)

TheBlueRakcnj


----------



## samsquared (Sep 3, 2014)

litty2201

lolclose


----------



## dulcet (Sep 3, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 3, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 3, 2014)

Box9

Missingno
Well... kinda


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 3, 2014)

BirdsAreCVpp;YO


----------



## Locket (Sep 3, 2014)

Lottu33-1... Close enough!


----------



## Javocado (Sep 3, 2014)

Star Fire

yay i got one : D


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Javacado

Lets jav a good time


OHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Javocado (Sep 4, 2014)

Kitty3301

so close


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 4, 2014)

Javocado

/bad dum tisk/


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

in-a-pickle


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 4, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

secretlyenvious


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nicole.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 4, 2014)

Ellanella12345

Ahh so close xD


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

efbuopiobnidc


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Guero101


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 4, 2014)

Dparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Box9Missingno


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 4, 2014)

Soarre 

Lol!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 4, 2014)

Cherry-Blossoms lol I type well so...


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

wef erngern werg


----------



## Leela (Sep 4, 2014)

Hieri2p2

Well, I got 2 letter right...


----------



## Edzers (Sep 4, 2014)

Lella

Lol fail


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 4, 2014)

edzers


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 4, 2014)

Kazunari


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 4, 2014)

kitty2201 forgot the capital ;-;


----------



## dulcet (Sep 4, 2014)

The Peaunut Butter Fish


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 4, 2014)

soarri


----------



## Vaporeon (Sep 4, 2014)

Box9Missingo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Vaporeon


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 4, 2014)

Soa

Really ipad?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Cannilllqbq5h


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 5, 2014)

kitty3301

Dang.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Kazunari


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 5, 2014)

Kitty2291

dangit


----------



## heichou (Sep 5, 2014)

in--[POXL;W


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 5, 2014)

heifhou


----------



## Locket (Sep 5, 2014)

loyyu2201 

Whatever


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Star Fire


----------



## dulcet (Sep 5, 2014)

Kitty2291


----------



## Alvery (Sep 5, 2014)

dulcet

yay


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 5, 2014)

alvery


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Gregriii


----------



## PrincessBella (Sep 5, 2014)

Guero101


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 5, 2014)

Princdzzabekkq


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

dghkdm,dt


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 5, 2014)

Ruwweo`9`1020


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

a;erih9earnrnrn/


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2014)

Guero101


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Guero1-1

So close xD


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

kitty22-1


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 5, 2014)

Guero202
Damn those numbers. :<


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 5, 2014)

Secretlyenvious.

If it wasn't for my instinct is to capitalize. *Angry fist shake*


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

secetlynvious


----------



## Delphine (Sep 5, 2014)

Guero202

NOOO ;0;


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Delphinee


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 5, 2014)

Guero101


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Iloveslish


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2014)

Guero101

I have my keyboard memorized.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Swifttream

Blast forgot the s!


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 5, 2014)

guero101


----------



## dulcet (Sep 5, 2014)

Kazunari


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 6, 2014)

du.cet


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

kitty221


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 6, 2014)

ilovelush


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

kitty2201


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 6, 2014)

Ilovellufh


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

Cherry-B;pxxpms


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2014)

ilovelush


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 6, 2014)

Siarfis


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 6, 2014)

cherry-blossoms


----------



## Delphine (Sep 6, 2014)

Kazunato

Sorry...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 6, 2014)

Delphine


----------



## Mango (Sep 6, 2014)

kippla


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 6, 2014)

MAngo


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

swiftstream
DID IT!


----------



## dulcet (Sep 6, 2014)

sp19046


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 6, 2014)

secrety;uemvopis

wow did pretty bad that time xD


----------



## samsquared (Sep 6, 2014)

kitty220`
SO CLOSE 
I THOUGHT ID RECEIVE MY REDEMPTIOOOON


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 6, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 6, 2014)

kitty943829


----------



## dulcet (Sep 6, 2014)

Box9Missigo


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 6, 2014)

dulcet  

OH MAH GAWD!!!!!!! I TYPED IT!!!!!!!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 6, 2014)

LunaMoon Crossing


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 6, 2014)

secretlyenvious

OMG I did it ;.;
Gonna eat a sundae to celebrate.


----------



## Adventure9 (Sep 6, 2014)

honeyaura


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 6, 2014)

Adventure9


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

XeroRain


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparrows 
Damn auto-correct. Every. Time.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 7, 2014)

NINJA'D dang fuzzy 

fuzzybug
OMG I DID IT


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 7, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle

Yes got it xD


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 7, 2014)

LanxeThetyrle

Omfg... I axed that o.o
!!-Way To Go-!! Lance <3
By the way I meant to ninja you ^-^ you took too long xD I saw you lurking and then I posted lol


Wow ninja'd >.<
Kirty3201
Not even close. Wow.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

fuzzybug.


I'm so pissed >.< I went somewhere for the full day and the rp's all went away, and then I posted and after that no one was online T.T


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparro said:


> fuzzybug.
> 
> 
> I'm so pissed >.< I went somewhere for the full day and the rp's all went away, and then I posted and after that no one was online T.T


Sparrows
Omfg auto correct >.< dieeeee
And awww </3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 7, 2014)

fuzzybig

so close


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 7, 2014)

Kirty22012
So dang close >.< not really


----------



## samsquared (Sep 7, 2014)

lol fuzzy 
lol

fuzzybug
OMG TWICE! LIGHTNING!


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

XeroRain

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay now im even more pissed.

NO ONE WAITED. A NEW RP STARTED AND I MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO JOIN WTH IS WRONG WITH MEEEE


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2014)

Kittu2201

fudge


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 7, 2014)

ZanessaGaily


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Kitty22001 lol extra zero


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

XeriRain


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Lafiel


----------



## PrincessBella (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

PrincessBell


----------



## samsquared (Sep 7, 2014)

sparro
OMG


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle

Your streak is nothing compared to mine >=D


----------



## samsquared (Sep 7, 2014)

soarri
NOO
y u have to take what little happiness i have away from me sparro *cries*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

LanceTheturtle

Don't cry...*Hug*


----------



## matt (Sep 7, 2014)

6281827fermented.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 7, 2014)

what 
matt

OMG, sparro, your hug replenished my streak!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle

*Hug*


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 7, 2014)

Soarri


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Box9Missingno

OOOOOOHHHHHH


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

dulcet

Aw snap, my streak continue's.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## matt (Sep 7, 2014)

Del828gluten


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

matt


----------



## matt (Sep 7, 2014)

Spar00127


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

matt


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

XeroRain


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

sp19047


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 8, 2014)

AoEEO


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 8, 2014)

Box9Missingo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

XeroRain

And mah streak continue's <3


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 8, 2014)

SpRriw


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 8, 2014)

katsurahi

i tried okay


----------



## Manazran (Sep 8, 2014)

Kabopmbo

Meh.


----------



## sylveons (Sep 8, 2014)

Mans twn


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

sylveons


----------



## Manazran (Sep 8, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

Manazran


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 8, 2014)

ASoarro


----------



## koolkat (Sep 8, 2014)

bix7nussuibgi


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

koolkat


----------



## nekosync (Sep 8, 2014)

SPARRO


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

nekosync


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Sparroi

wow even on my laptop I screw it up. (Without damn auto-correct >.<)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 8, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 8, 2014)

sp190:4

It was a good effort


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

ShubtTo=isgu

wowwww >.>


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 8, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Kazunaru

So close!


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## Leela (Sep 8, 2014)

Duls3r


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

Leela


----------



## Manazran (Sep 8, 2014)

Dulcet


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

Manazran


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

dulcet
YEAH! first one correct


----------



## Manazran (Sep 8, 2014)

Fuzzy hg

>_<


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Manazaran
dang it!
and i think you were meaning to spell "fuzzyhug" x)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 8, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## Jawile (Sep 8, 2014)

kitty2291

i know my keyboard pretty well


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 8, 2014)

Jawile


----------



## Kokillue (Sep 8, 2014)

Kitty221

Drat, so close. xD


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 8, 2014)

ok see when i first saw this the "closed" was cut off and i thought it meant, with your eyes, and i laughed, imagining it, goddamn

Kokillue

i am a pro at typing man, that one summer dedicated to playing chobots and typing with correct grammar payed off


----------



## sylveons (Sep 8, 2014)

debunoae


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

slyveons


----------



## samsquared (Sep 8, 2014)

sukcey

what no i'm not looking when i'm typing this right now why


----------



## ethre (Sep 8, 2014)

lancetherurrle

Well, it was worth a shot. This is on MOBILE - that's a pretty impressive feat if I do say so myself. /w\


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 8, 2014)

aries


----------



## Kokillue (Sep 8, 2014)

XeriTain

I'll take it. xD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kokillue


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Kokillue said:


> XeriTain
> 
> I'll take it. xD



LOL. xD

and
Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

ZeroRain

Close xD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kitty22-1

wow didn't even get my own right xD


----------



## Kokillue (Sep 9, 2014)

Kittu3302

Attempt number 2, but this time on a Wii U. ;o;


----------



## Richluna (Sep 9, 2014)

kokillyou


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

Richluna

Yay


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Manazran


----------



## Javocado (Sep 9, 2014)

XeroRain


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

Javovafa


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 9, 2014)

Manazran

:O YAY!


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

Kabiimbo

....


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 9, 2014)

manazran

- - - Post Merge - - -



Manazran said:


> Kabiimbo
> 
> ....



Ahaha


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

TheBkyRaict


----------



## VillageDweller (Sep 9, 2014)

Manazran

=) (i can touch type lmao so yeah)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

VillagerDweller


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro
YEAHHH!   Finally!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

fuzzybug

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAEEEEHAHAHAHEHAHEAHA


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro
xD mwhahahahaahahahahahaha


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

fuzzybug

AHHEHAHHNEHSHEHAHHEHHAHAHEHAHHHHE

Dat laugh doe


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparri
dang it. I RUINED IT ;-;


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

fuzzybug

NOOO D;


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro
YEAH! I'm back in it


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

fuzzybug

YEAH and it's just us


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro
YEAH and I noticed


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

fuzzybug

AND YET MY STREAK CONTINUES


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Spaero
Yeaaah and once again I axed it >.<'


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

fuzzybug


and yet I keep getting your namee right "."


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro
YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH
oh stop. This laptop is small so it's hard to type on, okay xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

fuzzybug.

Mine is kinda small but I am familiar with a keyboard.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro
So am I but I don't know... whatever I'll admit it: sometimes I suck at typing xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

fuzzybug

- - - Post Merge - - -

That suucks.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro
lol go post on the banned thread so we can stop spamming this one xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

fuzzybug

Okay x3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

fuzzybug

I am TOO familiar with mah keyboard..


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 9, 2014)

Kirry201


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Gregiii


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

Fuzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Kitty22012


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

Fuzzybig


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Kirrt2291


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 9, 2014)

Kitty2201 OMG I DO IT. GIMME A PRIZE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fuxxybug


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 9, 2014)

Gregrii


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 9, 2014)

Kitty2201

Woohoo


----------



## Leela (Sep 9, 2014)

Kippldfsadcf

I don't know what happened at the end... *cries* :3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Leela


----------



## evies (Sep 9, 2014)

fuzzybig


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

evies


----------



## dulcet (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## dulcet (Sep 10, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## dulcet (Sep 10, 2014)

Manazran


----------



## Manazran (Sep 10, 2014)

dulvey


----------



## mogyay (Sep 10, 2014)

manaztan


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

mogyay


----------



## koolkat (Sep 10, 2014)

Sjarrh


----------



## dulcet (Sep 10, 2014)

koolkat


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

koolkat


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

Dparro
Gah


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Delphine

There is a Delphine in Skyrim..


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 10, 2014)

Sparro
And it's just us again xD


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 10, 2014)

fyzztbug

I tried


----------



## en_1gma (Sep 10, 2014)

Hoppy~Shbekk.

Yay.

I'm gonna go ahead and say that the next person (probably) won't be able to perfectly type mine.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 10, 2014)

en_2gma
WOO! Proved you wrong  (sarcasm)


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 10, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Box9Missingno


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparrp


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 11, 2014)

kitty3302


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro
And once again it's you xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybug

Lol


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro
I think we're the only ones who type a message after the username try D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybug

So we are X3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro
yeah xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybug

I wanna change my name but I have insignificant funds ):


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro
Why would you want to do that? D:
I like Sparro ^^'


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybug

It seems like everyone does but I like my more...original username better. HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Edzers (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Edzers
@Sparro - Whaaa?? That was your original username ?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybug

It's my original username on most to every forum I use. I shoulda used it for my NN ID


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Meg-Mog


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro
Huh, I guess it's kind of like me: I'm usually SunshineFlower or ThunderFlame.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybug

Thats an awesome name.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro
fuzzybug is or SunshineFlower/Thunderflame?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybig


----------



## Greninja (Sep 11, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## ajamplunk (Sep 11, 2014)

freninda Ha ha ha


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2014)

ajamplunk


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Kirrt2201
once again i fail


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

Jawile


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

Reenhard.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Swiftstream


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro
yep


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

fuffyvyg....


----------



## Clara Oswald (Sep 11, 2014)

Reenhard


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Reenhard
lol you seriously weren't xD (close i mean)


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Reenhard
> lol you seriously weren't xD (close i mean)



I know XD


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Reenhard
lol and this time you didn't bother trying xD I love it!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

;D <3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Reenhard
xD once again, you didn't even bother trying xD lol


----------



## ethre (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybug c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 11, 2014)

aries
Did it~


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi

YEEEAAAH AND MY STREAK CONTINUES


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro
lol brag much? xD


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybug...


Aaaahhhhh ;D


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 11, 2014)

reenhard


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Kazunari

YES BRAG MUCH


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro 

xP


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Chrome Dokuro


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 11, 2014)

sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Kazunari

HAH YOU MESSED UP XD

Sparro. Not sparro.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro
I DIDN'T MESS UP xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

fuzzybug

Nawt you ._.


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

Reenhard


----------



## samsquared (Sep 11, 2014)

Jawile

yussss


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Jawile
Wow, I thought for sure I'd fail xD
Darn it. 
LanceTheTurtke
SO CLOSE >_<


----------



## mogyay (Sep 11, 2014)

fuxxybyf

wow that is awful, i really ruined your name sorry


----------



## samsquared (Sep 11, 2014)

mogyay
omg


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

LanceTheTyrtke
Wowwwwwwww xD


----------



## samsquared (Sep 11, 2014)

fuxxyvug
aww
+hey there still~


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

LanceThrTurtle
SO.CLOSE. >_<
gtg!


----------



## mogyay (Sep 12, 2014)

fuzzybug

omg wow i swear that never happens ;_;


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

mogyay


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 12, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Kitty2201

OMG I got more posts than you Kitty o.o


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

Soarri

wut


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 12, 2014)

ididfldnestji

Genius


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi

YEAAAAHAHAHAHAHAYHYAHAHEYAHAYHYY\

Lol


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Spaeeo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Leela


----------



## samsquared (Sep 13, 2014)

sparro

yessss


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

lancetheturyle
I was close....


----------



## dulcet (Sep 13, 2014)

sp1904


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 13, 2014)

dilcet 
so close ;-;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 13, 2014)

The Peanet Butter Dish

ROFL


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 13, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 13, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 13, 2014)

Danoe;lang2

lol did bad that time


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 13, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## samsquared (Sep 13, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi
WOW


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 13, 2014)

LanceTheTurutle

CLOSE ENOUGH!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 13, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi8

lol so close


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

kitty2291


----------



## mogyay (Sep 13, 2014)

Nciolr.

i'm so terrible ;_;


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

mogyay said:


> Nciolr.
> 
> i'm so terrible ;_;



Aww ^.^

mogyay


----------



## Leela (Sep 13, 2014)

J9D0P3/

What...


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

Leela said:


> J9D0P3/
> 
> What...



Leeela


----------



## unravel (Sep 13, 2014)

Nicole.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 13, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles.
Wow.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sparkannie


----------



## LeilaChan (Sep 13, 2014)

Nixolr,


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

LeilaChan


----------



## mogyay (Sep 13, 2014)

Soarri

WHY AM I SO BAD AT THIS? ;_;


----------



## samsquared (Sep 13, 2014)

mogyay
omg i did it yay


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

LanceThrTurtle
OMG so close ;-;


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 13, 2014)

Fuzzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

DaisyGirl


----------



## azukitan (Sep 13, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 13, 2014)

azukitan


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Box9Missingno


----------



## princesse (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

princesse


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 14, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## dulcet (Sep 14, 2014)

Vizionari


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 14, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

Nicole.


----------



## Pearls (Sep 14, 2014)

Chobkhlx j


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 14, 2014)

Goldiekoan


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 14, 2014)

Meikik


----------



## Delphine (Sep 14, 2014)

Nicole.


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 14, 2014)

Delphine


----------



## Delphine (Sep 14, 2014)

honeyprince


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 14, 2014)

Deelphine


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Spongebob


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

TheBlueRaichu


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Box9Missingno


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro 

yeahhh


----------



## dulcet (Sep 15, 2014)

neko-loverx3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## locker (Sep 16, 2014)

kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

loccker


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 16, 2014)

Loiyyu3302

omg...not a single letter...x_x


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hana[humzo

did bad that time lol


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 16, 2014)

Hanahumzo XD that's funny and I like it

Ok trying again...

kitty2291

Nearly got it that time!


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

Hana-Nezjmk

aww whoops


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 16, 2014)

Cizionari


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 16, 2014)

Hana-Nezumi


----------



## dulcet (Sep 16, 2014)

Mayor Leaf


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 16, 2014)

kitty2291


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

roseychuu


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

Vizionari


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 16, 2014)

Swiftstream


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

Guweo`-`


----------



## azukitan (Sep 17, 2014)

Kitty3302

Fiddlesticks! XD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

azilolam

lol to tired to be doing these games right now xD


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

Kitty3302

I made the same mistake azukitan made xD

I need your avatar  So cute!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 17, 2014)

fuzzybug
Yes!I got it!


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

The Peanut Butter Fish
YAY! 
Also, !!-Way to go-!!


----------



## Flop (Sep 17, 2014)

fuzxzybug


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 17, 2014)

/lop


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

TheGreatBrain
oh yeah


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 17, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> /lop



I'm glad your user name is small.lol.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

TheGreatBrain

Yes got it! xD


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 17, 2014)

Kitty2201

wow i'm surprised i managed to hit the zero instead of the nine!


----------



## dulcet (Sep 18, 2014)

roseychuu


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 18, 2014)

dulcet


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Box9Missingno


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

s0arr9


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Jun


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

sparro


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 18, 2014)

Jun


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 18, 2014)

Sparro
yep


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 18, 2014)

Fuzzybig


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 18, 2014)

Kitty 2201x


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 19, 2014)

ilovelush
yep


----------



## mirujing (Sep 19, 2014)

fuzzybug

yeee


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 19, 2014)

miryking
aww


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

fuzzysbug


----------



## Hipster (Sep 19, 2014)

ahri


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

Hipster


----------



## a potato (Sep 19, 2014)

thelurtsidjvuj


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 19, 2014)

a potato


----------



## samsquared (Sep 19, 2014)

cisionari
dang so close


----------



## a potato (Sep 19, 2014)

LAHCERTUETU8T5TIE


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 19, 2014)

A potato


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 19, 2014)

Beleated_Media


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

roseychuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 19, 2014)

morre


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

brickwall81


----------



## Lohad (Sep 19, 2014)

Dparro


...close enough


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Lohad

 My streak lives on.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

Spatto

LOL


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Kaboombo

YEYYEYEYEYEYYEYEYEYEYEYEYYEYEYEYEYSYYSYEYSYEYSYYEYSYSSSSSS

Translation: Yes.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 19, 2014)

SoEEI

 XD


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

Box9Missingo


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 19, 2014)

Kaboomn


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Box9Missingno

Ahahaha, hahaha.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

S[arrp


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Kaboombo


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

kitty33-2


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

C r y s t a l


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

spro


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Cmr 7 s t a l


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Kitty2201

Nice.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparro

 xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Kitty2201

My streak...it is so good...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Radda (Sep 20, 2014)

kitty22=1


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Radda


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 20, 2014)

Kitty3301
Dang it.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Fixxybud

Nope...


----------



## dulcet (Sep 20, 2014)

Leela


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Dulde5


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Leela


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Locket (Sep 20, 2014)

Spaeeo
.....^^ Dang


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Star Fire


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 21, 2014)

Kaboombo


----------



## Nage (Sep 21, 2014)

WOW this game is just like 
could be used to see who has proper keyboard techniques idk
Box9Missingo
o god had to memorize awks LOL


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Nage

Mine is to take a good look at your keyboard, close your eyes and imagine it out.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2014)

Kaboombo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## azukitan (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro

Easy enough.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

azutikan


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 21, 2014)

azilotam

- - - Post Merge - - -

s[arrp


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ahri


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## kuri_kame (Sep 21, 2014)

sparri


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2014)

o8r9_kame


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

kitty2201


----------



## dulcet (Sep 21, 2014)

shayminskyforme99


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

dulvet


----------



## cIementine (Sep 21, 2014)

shayminskyforme88


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Naeie'


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

shayminskyeforme88

HOLY CRUD I DID IT


----------



## kassie (Sep 21, 2014)

Kaboombo

Yay~


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

serenderpity


----------



## Manazran (Sep 21, 2014)

Kaboimbi

lol wat


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 21, 2014)

Ms s fx lol XD


----------



## Manazran (Sep 21, 2014)

OmgACNL

Yay


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Manazran


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro
yep


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

fuzzybug

Wow, my streak is never-ending o.o


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

RainbowCherry


----------



## Manazran (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Manazran


----------



## Manazran (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Manazran


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro
yep


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 21, 2014)

Fuzzybig woo close I think  we have cheaters among us.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

FuzzyBengal247

I don't cheat.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro
I always get you lol xD


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 21, 2014)

Fuzzybug


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Mieiki


----------



## LadyVivia (Sep 21, 2014)

soatti


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 21, 2014)

LadyBiba


----------



## samsquared (Sep 21, 2014)

fuzzybengal357
woooow i cant believe i got everythign btu the numbers woooow


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 22, 2014)

Sparro
and I can't believe you got Lance  I've been trying forever. It's impossible. xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Ceryneian_Hind (Sep 23, 2014)

Kitty2201
success!! mine should be a fun one


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 23, 2014)

Ceryneian_Hund


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 23, 2014)

Kaboombo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 23, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

#1 Senpai


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 23, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

#1 Senpai


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)

#1 Senmpai


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

Kaboomvo


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

wtf how do i type yo damn name wth

Idflksnstnsl 

I really did not even know what the damn letters were....


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

heheheheheheheeheheheh

#1b seh0a

oops...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

w0t m8 

IDlakfnsoint


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

#12 sen-a8

*cries*


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

llaklnsflaneigu


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

#2bseh-a8

whyy


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

ldboien

fk dis


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

#1 sebpI
:c


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

ldaknoweoeognfkdisomgrteknosdn

... : - [


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

#1 sen-[ao


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

idfldoendt


----------



## koolkat (Sep 24, 2014)

#1s0ej0s8


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

koolkat 
:0 yay


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

ldkdfnie


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

#1 w3goqu


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

idfldnstd


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

W1 w3boqu


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

Idfldnsndt


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

cheater
$1 sebpai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

i didn't cheet u CHeATTT
"$1" am 1 onli worf 2 u dAT MUCH1?j ks

Idfldnsndt


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

lel u cheat and yes u only worth $1 to me but u worth $1111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000 to miley c:
@#2bw-ejq790


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

niq plis i dident cheet

idfldnsndt


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

W2 deboa8


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

idfldnsndr


----------



## PrincessBella (Sep 24, 2014)

#1 Senpai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

PrincessBella


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

#1 Sen[ao


----------



## lazuli (Sep 24, 2014)

KItty2291

close enough lmao


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

cosmosnaut


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 24, 2014)

Kitty3301
every.time.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

fuzzybig

I always hit i instead of u >.<


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 24, 2014)

Kitty2201
FINALLY xD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## Greninja (Sep 24, 2014)

Kiyhh2201

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fail


----------



## PrincessBella (Sep 24, 2014)

Greninja


----------



## Leela (Sep 24, 2014)

PrincessBella

*YES!*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

Leela

So easy, this game is.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 24, 2014)

FoxWolfe42
darn.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

FoxWolf
2


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 24, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## samsquared (Sep 24, 2014)

focwolg75

wow that was pathetic///


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

LanceRgheTurtle


----------



## a potato (Sep 24, 2014)

kittty 333-2


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

a potato


----------



## samsquared (Sep 24, 2014)

(1 senpai
So closeeeee!


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)

LanceTheTyrtke


----------



## Locket (Sep 24, 2014)

Kanoono

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

Satar Fire


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 25, 2014)

#1 Sen[ao


----------



## Greninja (Sep 25, 2014)

Kiggh2281

Fail again


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2014)

Grenonka


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

Apple2012


----------



## Manazran (Sep 25, 2014)

1 S pai

oh noes


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

Manazran


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 25, 2014)

#1 Senpai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

Mieiki


----------



## Manazran (Sep 25, 2014)

- Senpai


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 25, 2014)

Manazran
I love your signature xD So true, as well. xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2014)

Fuzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 25, 2014)

Apple2012


----------



## Puffy (Sep 25, 2014)

Fuzzybug

u w u


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

puffy


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 25, 2014)

sp158


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 25, 2014)

Kitty2200


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

swiftstream


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 25, 2014)

sp19047


----------



## sylveons (Sep 25, 2014)

KAMBOOOMBO


----------



## Bill Ian (Sep 25, 2014)

sylbeons


----------



## Locket (Sep 25, 2014)

Nioo *aj

Well!


----------



## sylveons (Sep 25, 2014)

Star Fire

YES !!!!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

slyveons


----------



## sylveons (Sep 25, 2014)

sp19037


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 25, 2014)

sylveons


----------



## sylveons (Sep 25, 2014)

Kaboombo

YES!!! FINALLY


----------



## Greninja (Sep 25, 2014)

Sylvin


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Greninja


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 25, 2014)

S;arro


----------



## sylveons (Sep 25, 2014)

Boxx,ossongmp


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

sylveons


----------



## sylveons (Sep 25, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 25, 2014)

sy;cepms


----------



## sylveons (Sep 26, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 26, 2014)

sylvepms


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## f11 (Sep 26, 2014)

gmome


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 26, 2014)

C r y s t a ;

So close xD


----------



## Greninja (Sep 26, 2014)

Kitty229995

Lol harder on a tablet


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 26, 2014)

Greninj


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

Kitty2210


----------



## Manazran (Sep 26, 2014)

#1 Senpai

this one is hard on an ipad,but easy on laptops/computers


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

Manazeav

lol 1 handed :- (

- - - Post Merge - - -

Manazeav

lol 1 handed :- (


----------



## Manazran (Sep 26, 2014)

#1 Senpai

double post?


----------



## Farobi (Sep 26, 2014)

manazran


----------



## Manazran (Sep 26, 2014)

Fariji

i don't even


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 26, 2014)

manazrab.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 26, 2014)

ADanishMuffin


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

Fawning


----------



## Fawning (Sep 26, 2014)

#1 Senpai
woo


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Fawnming

So close!


----------



## Skep (Sep 26, 2014)

badcrumbs


----------



## Fawning (Sep 26, 2014)

SKp

gah, damn it.


----------



## Locket (Sep 26, 2014)

Faqning
--^-----
OUT OF ALL THE THINGS I COULD FAIL ON


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

Star Fire


----------



## sylveons (Sep 26, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Fawning (Sep 26, 2014)

Sh,veons

lmao that wasn't even close I apologise


----------



## Locket (Sep 26, 2014)

Fawning

FINALLY!


----------



## sylveons (Sep 26, 2014)

Star Gite


----------



## samsquared (Sep 26, 2014)

sulveins
booo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle

YYEYEYEYEYEYAHAEHAYHEAH


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 26, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## cinny (Sep 26, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

cinny


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

#1 Senpai


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## Fawning (Sep 27, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Fawning


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 27, 2014)

Rainbowcherry


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Swiftstream


----------



## Fawning (Sep 27, 2014)

RainbowCherry


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Fawning
Woo!


----------



## Fawning (Sep 27, 2014)

guzzybug

damn


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Fawning
lol xD


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## Blu Rose (Sep 27, 2014)

#1 Sempai


Nuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Fawning (Sep 27, 2014)

Bly roae

>_<


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Fawning
^_^


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 27, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

#2 Senpai
so close...
I screwed that up so bad...


----------



## Leela (Sep 27, 2014)

Fuccybau

...XD


----------



## ChocolateChip_Bunny (Sep 27, 2014)

kwwla...

K next to L
W next to E

so close XD


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

ChicolazeChil_Bunny
XD


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 27, 2014)

Jenny<3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

roseychuu
Yeah


----------



## Leela (Sep 27, 2014)

Roseycbuu...

Nearly!

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJA! NINJA!

Jenny<3

YES!


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Haha xD 
Leela
Yeah!!! ~^-^~


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

Jennt <#


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 28, 2014)

#1 Sen[ao


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 28, 2014)

kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 28, 2014)

RetrpT


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 28, 2014)

#1 Senpao

so close xP


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

Kitty22012


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 28, 2014)

#1 Sen[ai


----------



## Greninja (Sep 28, 2014)

Kitty22@-


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 28, 2014)

Greninja


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 28, 2014)

Vizionari


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

# Senpai
DANG IT


----------



## dulcet (Sep 28, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

dulccet
Darn.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 28, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Lovelylexi
Cool avatar ^_^


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 28, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Lovelylexi
> Cool avatar ^_^



fuzzybug
Haa


----------



## koolkat (Sep 28, 2014)

fuccybud


 good enough


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

koolkat
wow koolkat... fuccybug XD Makes it look either like a swear word or like fucceebug XD


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 28, 2014)

koolkst

(ps. thank you fuzzybug! )

Whoops, I was too slow.

fuzzybug

Woo, again! lol


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Lovelylexi 
Haa yes


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Kenny<3
wowww >.>

@Lovelylexi- you're welcome ^_^


----------



## koolkat (Sep 28, 2014)

jeny

okay


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 28, 2014)

koolkar


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 28, 2014)

vivzonari


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Beleated_Media
Oh my gosh I did it. I thought I was dead for sure.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 29, 2014)

fuzzyvyg


whoops


----------



## azukitan (Sep 29, 2014)

Oldcatlady


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

azukitan


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 29, 2014)

#1 senpaio


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

retrot


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)

#1 senpai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

Soleaus


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2014)

#1 Senoai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

Zane


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 30, 2014)

#1 Sen[ao


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 30, 2014)

Kitty2291


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 30, 2014)

Liquid Oc;et


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 30, 2014)

Kirrt2201.

Close enough.


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 30, 2014)

AdanishMuffin


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 30, 2014)

Solaeus


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 30, 2014)

Kitty332

i was close, i couldn't find the right numbers lol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 30, 2014)

Zeorp


----------



## Choke (Sep 30, 2014)

kitty2201

aw yea


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

Yuuya


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

#1 Senpai


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

Motte


----------



## Box9Missingo (Oct 2, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## kassie (Oct 2, 2014)

Box9Misingo

So close.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 2, 2014)

seemswrpou

- - - Post Merge - - -

nooo


----------



## Motte (Oct 2, 2014)

Vizionari


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mottte


----------



## Astro0 (Oct 2, 2014)

kitty2201


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Asreo 0

Close enough.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Adanisuhmuffin


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 2, 2014)

Rifbelda


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 2, 2014)

shayminskyforme88


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Kaboomno


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 2, 2014)

Rufnelds

I don't know what happened.


----------



## Manazran (Oct 2, 2014)

AdanishMuffun

ok


----------



## azukitan (Oct 2, 2014)

Manazran


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 2, 2014)

;wvwerjbedf


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

Guero101
YEEHAW


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 2, 2014)

cosnonaut


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

sha8kl0skpef-rl007

That went well.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 2, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Puffy (Oct 2, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## DJoe (Oct 2, 2014)

Piffy

(so close!)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

Djoe


----------



## Greninja (Oct 3, 2014)

Kitty2201

Nailed it!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

Gremomka

lol did bad that time xP


----------



## Greninja (Oct 3, 2014)

Kittt2291


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 3, 2014)

Greninja


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

Caddberry


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

ellebella12345

wow so close xD


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 3, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

Visionari


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

Kitty2210

Ah, almost.


----------



## SockMonster (Oct 3, 2014)

eignwlsa

Darn... I have a tendency to pick the key to the left


----------



## lazuli (Oct 3, 2014)

SockMonster


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Oct 3, 2014)

cosmonaut!


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 3, 2014)

Princess Duckling


----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

Lois447


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

Kotte

Darn.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## samsquared (Oct 3, 2014)

ellabella12345
woohooo~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

LamceTneTurtle 

eh


----------



## leenaby (Oct 3, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle 

Yay, I got it! c:

EDIT: Oops

I meant ellabella12345

xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

leenaby


----------



## sylveons (Oct 3, 2014)

Ella ella12346


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

sylveons


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Lovelylexi


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 4, 2014)

dpoarro
Well...that totally worked!!XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Miss_Tisa

A lot of people say Dparro. Don't worry.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

S;arrl

I don't even


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 4, 2014)

ADanishMuffin


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Kitty2291


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

Jennt>3

I can't type. :'(


----------



## savanna (Oct 4, 2014)

#1 Senpia


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

savanna.

First time I typed a name right!  (I think)


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 4, 2014)

ASag ywyJ yes hh


----------



## sej (Oct 4, 2014)

LeliaChan
NAILED IT!


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

Sek


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Puggy
I knew it. #axed it as usal


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

S}arr[w

10/10


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Puffy 
Yes !


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 4, 2014)

Jsbby>4


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Lei,achan


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 4, 2014)

Jenby>4

Close...


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

LeilaChan

!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Puffy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

ellabella12345
Yay!  Seriously didn't think I'd get it


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzybug

HAHA


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Vizionari


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar
Oh yea, even though you changed your username, I still got it ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzybug

Lol


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar
XD


----------



## kassie (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

selcouth


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Oct 4, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Oct 4, 2014)

Chrome Dokuro


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

PincessDuckling
Nailed it >_<


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

HarydyHarHarHar
WOW


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzybug

I haven't axed it yet!


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

HardyHarharhar


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Puffy

And fuzzybug, I didn't even realize the y in between the R and the D.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

Nagdj marmarmar

I don't even


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

ADaj9syK8ff9j

Crap..axed it..

*Cries*

MY STREAK IS OVER


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

Hardyjatjathar

Better... but still bad.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

ADanishMuffin


----------



## kasane (Oct 4, 2014)

ellabella12345

Yassss pro keyboard typer XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

KitsuneNikki


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## samsquared (Oct 4, 2014)

HArdyHarHarHar
yay


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

> LanceTheTurtle



Crap...


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 5, 2014)

HardtHatHar


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 5, 2014)

RiceBunny


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 5, 2014)

Visionari


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

Kitty22013


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Oct 5, 2014)

Lafiel!


----------



## paradoxisreality (Oct 5, 2014)

Princessguckling
NOOOO  so close :'(
(I had to do it twice cause the first had a swear word lol)


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Oct 5, 2014)

PARADOXISREALITY

NO CAPSLOCK WHY


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

PrincessDucl;omg

Lol.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

HardyHarHar


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

ilovelush


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

elllabell12345


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

ilovelush


----------



## WhitneyLover (Oct 5, 2014)

Hardyjayjay xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

WhiynryyLover

By the way, you forgot a har.


----------



## Motte (Oct 5, 2014)

HarduHarJarJar

This is hard while buzzed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Motte


----------



## Puffy (Oct 5, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar

U w U


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Puffy


----------



## 35mm (Oct 5, 2014)

herdyherherher

i forgot where the a was uhm


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Oct 5, 2014)

45mm

uhhhh..... whoops???


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 5, 2014)

PrincessEuckliny


----------



## MelonTheBandit (Oct 5, 2014)

vixionaro

Oh no-


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 5, 2014)

MelonRhwCansir

Oh gosh I'm sorry! You're definitely not cancer spelled wrong.


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 5, 2014)

th eoeanut butter fish


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 5, 2014)

Gimft

XD


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

Aioli gist ice ac
Well I suck with the phone


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 6, 2014)

Radda


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

elllabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Radda


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## sej (Oct 6, 2014)

cosmona8t


----------



## lazuli (Oct 6, 2014)

Sej


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 6, 2014)

cosmosnaut


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Kitty2201

Yay


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Jenny<3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 6, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Kippla


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 6, 2014)

eellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

RetroT


----------



## Fawning (Oct 6, 2014)

ellabella12334 damn it so close


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Fawning


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 6, 2014)

Haesyhahahae

Did bad that time xD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

kirrt2=9


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Izzy reincartinated


----------



## sylveons (Oct 6, 2014)

Radda


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

sylevons


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Radda


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 7, 2014)

ellabella12353
Yeah I couldn't remember the numbers so I was like "eh."


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

miss_tissa


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 7, 2014)

ellabella`1234

sorta close xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Sinister (Oct 7, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Fawning (Oct 7, 2014)

rugnnrlds lmfao what


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Faebubf

idk


----------



## Fawning (Oct 7, 2014)

adanishmuffin YAY


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 7, 2014)

Fawning

I DID IT


----------



## AnnaCrossing (Oct 7, 2014)

Kammeh, oh yeaaaaah!


----------



## Pearls (Oct 7, 2014)

AnnqDrissibf


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 7, 2014)

GikdueHiab


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Zeiro


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Oct 7, 2014)

ellabella12345

WOOT


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

chrome dokuro


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

ellabekka12345
Gosh...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Hardyharnahnah


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 7, 2014)

Hardyharharharhar
Almost.Lol
EDIT:BEat me to it 
Apple2012
I did it!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

Miss_Tissa


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 8, 2014)

ellabella`1234


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 8, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 8, 2014)

ellavella12345

ugh so close >.<


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 8, 2014)

Adanishmufdin


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 8, 2014)

nicole
So hard!Lol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 8, 2014)

Miss_Tia


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kitty2201

lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Locket (Oct 9, 2014)

Aoole22-2


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 9, 2014)

Star Fire


----------



## kassie (Oct 9, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## lizthemayor (Oct 9, 2014)

selcouth


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

lizthemayor


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 9, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 10, 2014)

Ellabella12345.


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Oct 10, 2014)

ADanishMuffin


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 10, 2014)

Chrome Dokuto


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

ilovelkushb


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 10, 2014)

GhastlyMeadows


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, EYES CLOSED. xDDD I thought it said with just your eyes so I just used my nose. Okay. I will do it again.
ilovelish
... I got closer with my eyes closed than I did with my eyes open using my nose... (I am ridiculous don't let me reproduce.)


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 10, 2014)

GhastlyMeadows.


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Oct 10, 2014)

ilovelush

//i still dearly love your avatar/sig lol ciel


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

Chrp,e DSplirp

..... < w < I am so sorry that I butchered that.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Oct 10, 2014)

GHASTLY MEADOWS?
I did it!  


but it's in caps sorry and idk where the space came from


----------



## lazuli (Oct 10, 2014)

Hoppy!Schnell
so close


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 10, 2014)

cosmonaut


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 10, 2014)

ellabella12345
WOO


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Miss_Tissa


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

ellabella12345

PHEW! Thought I pressed n instead of b.


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2014)

sigaegalacy


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

starfire


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 11, 2014)

sugargalaxy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Vizionari


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 11, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Mini Mario (Oct 11, 2014)

Vizionari
#Success


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Dark Samus


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

sugargalaxy


----------



## Leela (Oct 11, 2014)

ellabe;;a23456


----------



## Yannick (Oct 11, 2014)

Kwwka


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yannick


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

kitty2201


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahri


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

ellabella`1234


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

ellabella23456


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

KITTY2201 omg


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

ellabella12345

lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

ellabella1235


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 12, 2014)

ekkavekka12345

oops XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Phoebe


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 12, 2014)

Ella lle12345 

Ahh close xD


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)

vanilllabeth


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahri 

*_* yay


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 12, 2014)

vannillabeth

so close XD


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 12, 2014)

Phoehbe


Close enough xD


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 12, 2014)

francepsk ljrn

oh dear...


----------



## Mayor Krystal (Oct 12, 2014)

Phorbe

Oops >.<


----------



## JayTrain (Oct 12, 2014)

Mayou Krustsal


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 12, 2014)

RKtheAXPlauer


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Phoebe


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

guh urs i so longggggg

ellabella12345


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 12, 2014)

ilove lush


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

Phprbr

Try saying it XD


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

Leela


----------



## azukitan (Oct 12, 2014)

Zaney boo bany <3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

azukitan


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

Kitty2291


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Otasora


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

Kitty 3302
slightly more kitties than i needed



azukitan said:


> Zaney boo bany <3



precious azu baby <3
i typed that w my eyes closed so it counts


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

Zane


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Tessie (Oct 13, 2014)

wooaeooa12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Tessie


----------



## Raechull (Oct 13, 2014)

ellabella12345

Woo!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Raechull


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

kitty2201


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Box9Missingo (Oct 13, 2014)

atpmpka,pemt

 XD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

Box9Missingo

It's extremely easy if you've taken keyboarding.


----------



## matt (Oct 13, 2014)

foxwold64


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

matt


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 13, 2014)

foxwolf 46


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

gumcrap

WAT that was accidental OMG SO SORRY


----------



## Yannick (Oct 13, 2014)

Foxwolf73 

 gosh, almost!


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 13, 2014)

yannick


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

PHoebe

THAT ONE CAPS GODDAMMIT


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

FoxWo;d64


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 13, 2014)

Phoebe said:


> francepsk ljrn
> 
> oh dear...



I'm cracking up xDD LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kitty 2201


----------



## Otasira (Oct 13, 2014)

Francis-Sumoin
So close!


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 13, 2014)

Otasira


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

Vizionari


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 14, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 14, 2014)

kittu2201  darnit so close


----------



## Fawning (Oct 14, 2014)

Trickilicy damn missed the K out


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 14, 2014)

wnung  


Oh my...


----------



## Fawning (Oct 14, 2014)

deances0simon
sorta close i guess D:


----------



## Coach (Oct 14, 2014)

Faemkmh

I should have been paying attention in Dance Mat typing. <.<


----------



## lazuli (Oct 14, 2014)

Coacj
dang it


----------



## Dork (Oct 14, 2014)

cosmonaut

damn im good


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 14, 2014)

Faybum

lol, unfortunately typo there sorry. But on the plus side, only one letter out


----------



## Fawning (Oct 14, 2014)

trickilicky wooo


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 14, 2014)

FAWnung

XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Pheobe


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 16, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 16, 2014)

ellabella12345

Hello xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kitty2201 

Bby hey


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 17, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## KermitTea (Oct 17, 2014)

kitty2201


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 17, 2014)

Katen

sigh


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 17, 2014)

Tricioad


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 17, 2014)

ryan88


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 17, 2014)

Danielkand2

so close...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

ADanishMuffin


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

ellabella1234


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Kitty2201
.
.
.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

ellabella21234


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 18, 2014)

eppabelle`1234


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Steveytaco


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Apple2012


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 18, 2014)

ellaella12344

I'm dumb


----------



## KermitTea (Oct 18, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 18, 2014)

Kaen


----------



## Locket (Oct 18, 2014)

Lovelylexi


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 18, 2014)

Star Fire


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

Swiftsteea,


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 19, 2014)

Kitty2291


----------



## Fawning (Oct 19, 2014)

trickilicky


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 19, 2014)

Fawning


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 19, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Cuppycakez


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 19, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Doctorhlifreg


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 19, 2014)

ellabella12345

woohoo!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

trickylicly


----------



## manofico (Oct 20, 2014)

Kitty2201

Hey, I did it!


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

Fawing

Damnit so closeee


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

Troclo;iclu

lol did even worser that time


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

Why did I try to type Fawning earlier when she wasn't even the one above me? Ugh I'm dumb this morning.

Kittry2201


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

ｔりっき；いｋぉお

oops, japanese was on


----------



## Sinister (Oct 20, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated

Surprised I got it right.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

Rigne;da


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 20, 2014)

Kitty2201.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

RainbowCherry


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 21, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 21, 2014)

Kitty2201

like a pro


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 21, 2014)

Tricki;iclo


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Kitty2210


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 21, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Kitty22-1

I just can't get the numbers right.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

ellabella123455


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2014)

ellabella1345

I win


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 21, 2014)

Thatakwardaoid

SOO CLOSE


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

BleatedD'efia


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 22, 2014)

ellabella12345

wooop


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 22, 2014)

Trickilicky

Wow


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

thsyskestfkif

I was so close.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 22, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 22, 2014)

#1 senpap


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

tRIKILICKY


----------



## Usagi Roll (Oct 22, 2014)

rigneldA


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

Usagi roll


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

ellabella12345

Whoohoo


----------



## Usagi Roll (Oct 22, 2014)

ellabe;;a12345

- - - Post Merge - - -

I failed ;;u;


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Usafu Rikk


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

tahtwakwardkid


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 23, 2014)

ellabella1234

ninja'd


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 23, 2014)

ellabella12345

WTF XD


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

that awkwarskid aww


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Ninja'd

ysys

- - - Post Merge - - -

Trickiliky


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

thatawkwardkid


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Rgnbedla

wow I'm really off my game this morning :S


----------



## Benevoir (Oct 23, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

honeyprince


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

FireNinja`


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 23, 2014)

Rignekdua

Ahh so close xD


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Vannilllabegh


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Troclo;ocly

Lol


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 23, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 23, 2014)

#1 Semnpai

omg almost


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

SteveuTaco

dang it.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Oct 23, 2014)

*co,piter trask*


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> Troclo;ocly
> 
> Lol



Haha 

Meihin Kurito ohhh


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Trolo;ocly

Again


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 23, 2014)

adlengiR


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

HeyPatience


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

computertrash


----------



## Sinister (Oct 23, 2014)

Trickilicky

Got it!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 23, 2014)

ellaella12344


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 23, 2014)

Triclo;icly


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 24, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 24, 2014)

Kitty22-1


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thatawkwardkid


----------



## sylveons (Oct 24, 2014)

ellBELLA12345


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

sykveins


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 24, 2014)

Ridnelsa.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 24, 2014)

ADanishMuffin yey


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

dtukvhfy,vu


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Furto202


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

graerageqr


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 24, 2014)

guero101 yay!!


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 24, 2014)

Gregrili    almost


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Reickilicky


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 24, 2014)

ellabella123445


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

*rolls up sleeves*

Trickilicky

Finally, lol


----------



## samsquared (Oct 24, 2014)

rigbrksa

:|
No bueno


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 24, 2014)

LanceRhwRjerlw

0-0 Sorry, my typing skills are awful.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

tHE pEANUT bUTTER fISH

omg caps got to me D:


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 24, 2014)

ellabella123

OMG yay c: 

edit : wrong lol forgot 45​


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2014)

ellabella23456

Typing numbers -.-

EDIT: Vanillabeth
Is that it?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

FoxWolf64


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 24, 2014)

almost, missing 1 l, 1 N

foweoks4663 - what even xD ​
- - - Post Merge - - -

edit : ellavekka12345 ​


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2014)

Vannilllabeth


----------



## samsquared (Oct 24, 2014)

foxwolf64

HOLY SH


----------



## Benevoir (Oct 24, 2014)

LanceThTurtle


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

honeyprince


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 25, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Sinister (Oct 25, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 25, 2014)

Rifnelda.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 25, 2014)

ADabusgNyffub

wow


----------



## Sinister (Oct 27, 2014)

Trivkilivky


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

FoxWolf63


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 28, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

eppaje[[a1344


----------



## Benevoir (Oct 28, 2014)

thatawkwardkid


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

honeyprince


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

elabella12345


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Oct 28, 2014)

trickiloc,h


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Mwihin Mhdjhk

I don't even


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

mANZRAN 

I guess I clicked the caps lock.


----------



## NewLeafTori (Oct 28, 2014)

thatakwatskid


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

NewLeafTori

hey I did it


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Alux


----------



## sej (Oct 28, 2014)

Manazran

Yeshhhh


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Sei


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

ninja'd

manazran

yay


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Alyx


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Manazran

yay


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Alyx


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Manazaran


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Rigneksa


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Manazeab   doh


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 28, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

xMatthew


----------



## Mentlegen (Oct 28, 2014)

Rignelda.

Has that blind typing cursus in school helped for something!


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Rignelda

EDIT: god damnit I keep getting ninja'd today! lol


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 28, 2014)

Trickilicky

Yayyyy


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

fuzzybug    aww that was a nice one to type


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Trickilicki


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 28, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)

xMatthew said:


> ellabella12345



xMAatthew

i need glasses for my eyelids


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

starlark


----------



## starlark (Oct 28, 2014)

ELEWAELFDNMV,BG RE

whoops


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

starlark


----------



## Ray-ACP (Oct 28, 2014)

ellabella12345 ZOMG I GOT IT


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Remnantiwe agrh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 28, 2014)

eppabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

SteveyTaco


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 29, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Benevoir (Oct 29, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2014)

honeyprince


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 29, 2014)

Csfbbrttu


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2014)

thatawkwardkid


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 29, 2014)

Cadbb3446  :/


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2014)

Rifnelda


----------



## Fawning (Oct 29, 2014)

xDCWRRT

hahahaha i don't even know what happened there


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2014)

Fawning <3


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Caddberry

Ooh, I thought 2 d's


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 29, 2014)

Rignelsa   ..umm your new av is very distracting haha ;-)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 29, 2014)

tRICKILICKY D;


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 29, 2014)

Ella e,,a12345 lol


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Vanilllabeth

Ah, close


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 29, 2014)

Rignelda
Woo!


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 29, 2014)

fuzzlybug


Fuzzlybug, that's cute, lol.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 29, 2014)

Pantus

>_<
Lol xD It is 

Love your avatar! <3


----------



## mayorglitter (Oct 29, 2014)

fuzzybug 

YAY!


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 29, 2014)

mayorglitter

XD I eat noodles. a lot too XD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 29, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## Manazran (Oct 29, 2014)

FoxWolf64


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 29, 2014)

Foxwolfe54

DANG IT


----------



## Manazran (Oct 29, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Foxwolfe54
> 
> DANG IT



Got ninja'd? 

fuzzybug


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 29, 2014)

Manazrean

Dang


----------



## Manazran (Oct 29, 2014)

F0xW0rod 64


I don't even


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Kajazraj

oh wow


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2014)

Rifnelda


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 29, 2014)

Cadbberyy


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2014)

Caddberry

Nice.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2014)

Pantus


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ninja'd. Not nice.

Pantsu

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd AGAIN

Cadbberyry

Damn it.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hardyharharhar


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Cadbberry


----------



## Nightray (Oct 30, 2014)

wllBWLL`1234


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nightray


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 30, 2014)

Kityi110`

holy ship I need coffee lol

EDIT: just realised I did the wrong username too, DOH.

ellabella12456


----------



## Fawning (Oct 30, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2014)

Fawning


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Caddbberry


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2014)

ellabella 12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 30, 2014)

Cadbberty   aww, berty lol


----------



## Locket (Oct 30, 2014)

Trickilickly


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 30, 2014)

Star Fire


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2014)

Cadbberry


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 31, 2014)

HardyHarHarJar   sigh


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 31, 2014)

Trucjukucju

Ugh. I really need to work on my typing skills. I can't type without looking at the keyboard. :/


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 31, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> Trucjukucju
> 
> Ugh. I really need to work on my typing skills. I can't type without looking at the keyboard. :/



I could just change my username to Trucjukucju to help you out for next time  haha

ADanshMuffin   so close


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 31, 2014)

Trickili ky

nope XD


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 31, 2014)

wgqergeqr


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 31, 2014)

Guero101
yay


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 31, 2014)

t4um3yj35yj


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 31, 2014)

Guero101


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 31, 2014)

fuzzybug!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 31, 2014)

Troclo;ocly


----------



## Sinister (Oct 31, 2014)

Jutty221oi

Alrighty then


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 31, 2014)

odmedla 


derp xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

odmedla 


derp xD


----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)

Frances-Simoun


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

cursed person ....


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 31, 2014)

ellabe;la12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

ellabe;;a12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 1, 2014)

Manzarab


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Trickilicku


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 1, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## BlueeCookie (Nov 1, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

BlueeCookie


----------



## xMatthew (Nov 1, 2014)

Nabazrab

God damn it


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

x<ayyjerw

oh god


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Manazran


----------



## samsquared (Nov 1, 2014)

rignelda
:OOOO


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 1, 2014)

LanceTheRuerlw

yup nailed it


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

Trickiilicky


----------



## Holla (Nov 2, 2014)

Wllabella12345


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 2, 2014)

Holla


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

Kirrt119`  coffee, more coffee


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Manazran


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

Rihmella.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Hik\di


----------



## Leela (Nov 2, 2014)

Rig e,s

I somehow managed to lose a character \_O_O_/


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

Lella


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hikari


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

DanialKang2

grr


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

KAJAZRAJ

holy, what happened


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 2, 2014)

rihrlfs 

>.<


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 2, 2014)

Hyldglesta I'm on mobile forgive me


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Ayaya


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 2, 2014)

Rignelda wow I did it and so did you, good job to both of us


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

Ahaga


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 2, 2014)

Hikari wow


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

Ayaya

Yay, I got it right this time!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Hikaru



Ayaya said:


> Rignelda wow I did it and so did you, good job to both of us


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

Rine;fa

-_-


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

Manazeab


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Jolaro

wow, why can't i get your name right lol


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

Rignelda  woo


----------



## Holla (Nov 2, 2014)

Teockylickt


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 2, 2014)

Holla yeah


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

Ayaya

ez pz


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 2, 2014)

Manazran I'm on a roll tonight


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

Atata

OK,I take that back.


----------



## MaddyGamer (Nov 2, 2014)

Mabazrsn

Woops.


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

Maddygamer


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

*rolls up sleeves*

Hikari

Ba-doom-splash!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 2, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 2, 2014)

Cadbberry


----------



## oath2order (Nov 3, 2014)

kitty2201


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 3, 2014)

oath2order


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 3, 2014)

#1 Senpao


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 3, 2014)

Trickylicky


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 3, 2014)

Cadberry missing one b


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 3, 2014)

Ayaya


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

#2 drnpsi


----------



## SnapesOnAPlane (Nov 3, 2014)

Rihnela


----------



## Tao (Nov 3, 2014)

snapesonaplae


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 3, 2014)

tao


Like Taokaka? That's adorable.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 3, 2014)

Pantsu  yess


----------



## Manazran (Nov 3, 2014)

Trckioivku

Blame the fact that I'm on mobile


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Nov 3, 2014)

mamasram


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

Mrijin urito

Yeah, I knew I wasn't going to pull this off


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2014)

ed f.lf4689


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

Sej


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Sinister (Nov 3, 2014)

rllsbrlls23456

Hmm


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 3, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 3, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 3, 2014)

Trickilicky

wow I actually got it, I've always done bad at trying to do your username xD


----------



## Tao (Nov 3, 2014)

kirry119`


Looks more like I misspelled 'curry'


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 3, 2014)

Tao


----------



## Puffy (Nov 3, 2014)

kitty2201

!!


----------



## Hikari (Nov 3, 2014)

Ihhy


----------



## f11 (Nov 3, 2014)

Humarj


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

C r y s t a l


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 3, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

Pantsu


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 4, 2014)

ellabella`1234


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 4, 2014)

Kirrt110`  sigh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 5, 2014)

ellabella12345 oh snaps


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 5, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Sinister (Nov 5, 2014)

!`Awb08

Lol


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 5, 2014)

Rignedla


----------



## Sinister (Nov 5, 2014)

@1 Senpai


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

Typhoonmoore


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 5, 2014)

ellabella1234t


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2014)

Triclo;ocly


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 6, 2014)

Katty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2014)

Cadbbery


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Kirrt119`  sigh


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 6, 2014)

Tricklicki


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Cadbberry


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

ekkabekka12345

Wow, I became so bad at this.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Rignelda ahhh coffee helped


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 6, 2014)

ellabells23456


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2014)

#1 Sen[ao


----------



## Fantasy15 (Nov 6, 2014)

kitty2218


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Fantasy16

so close


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

Rignelsa aww


----------



## Fantasy15 (Nov 6, 2014)

trickilicky

yas


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 6, 2014)

Fantasy26

Ah darn it so close too

i use the 3x3 keypad on the side over there for this...


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

Blu Rose


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 6, 2014)

typhoonmoore

hollaaaa


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2014)

Blu Rpse


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 7, 2014)

Kitty2201

I legitimately did do it with my eyes closed. And on a phone, too.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

NewLeaf13 woo


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Rignela grr


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

Trickilickt (Darn I hit the T instead of the Y xD)


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

tyljkk   kre

Lol, what did I do?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> tyljkk   kre
> 
> Lol, what did I do?



Ahahaha xD
Rignelda


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Second attempt.

yphoonmoore

Lol, I missed the t completely.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Rignelda getting to be such a pro at your name lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

Trickilicki


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

r;;rsnr;;s2345

Right


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Megan. (Nov 7, 2014)

ekkabekka12345 

;A ;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

Megatastic


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

RIGNELDA, Woops I had caps on xD


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

Lol

typjoonmootr

Well, I'm getting there xD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rognelda


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)

ellabe;;a12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Kitty2201

C:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

kiity2201


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

rignelda


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 8, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

Rignelda


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

kotty23)@

on my phone too lol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

kiwiturt;e


----------



## Pearls (Nov 9, 2014)

Kurreewqe
Lol I'm on my phone, it makes it harder xD


----------



## Sinister (Nov 9, 2014)

Goldieoan


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

rignedla
So close.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 9, 2014)

kiwiturtle


----------



## Lala0629 (Nov 9, 2014)

Rognrlfs


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

Lala0729

FUDGE


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

Apple2012


----------



## Sinister (Nov 9, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar

whoop


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

Rigmelda

W-Why?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rigmelda

W-Why?!


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 9, 2014)

HaryHarHarHar  so close


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 9, 2014)

Kitty2201 

omg slay


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 9, 2014)

honeympo   damnit


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

trivkilicky


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

kiwityrtke


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

gamercat


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 9, 2014)

kiwiturtle


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

@1 Senapi

what went wrong


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 9, 2014)

Pansy


----------



## heichou (Nov 10, 2014)

APlloJusticeAC


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 10, 2014)

heichou


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 10, 2014)

kieer2202


----------



## doveling (Nov 10, 2014)

Eahles_shadpw


----------



## Sinister (Nov 10, 2014)

poppry


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 10, 2014)

Rignelda   such pro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

hardyharharhar


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

GaMEEXa5


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 17, 2014)

ellabe;;a12346


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 17, 2014)

Kitty2201

booyah


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 17, 2014)

Wyndfire

woops


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 17, 2014)

supervandal

oh wooowww


----------



## Speedydash (Nov 17, 2014)

keybug55

YAAY!!!


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 17, 2014)

Speedgash   ummfail


----------



## hanashi (Nov 17, 2014)

trickilicky

hey i did it


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

hanashi


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 17, 2014)

ellabella12345

yuss O3O​


----------



## stargurg (Nov 17, 2014)

BlooBelle

YEEESS. XD


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

poop


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 17, 2014)

ilovelush


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## brickwall81 (Nov 17, 2014)

ilovelush

Yay! I did it. :3


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

brickwall81


----------



## nard (Nov 17, 2014)

ilovelush

;D


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

fuzzlingg


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

ilovelush


----------



## Puffy (Nov 18, 2014)

ellabella12345

:3c


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 18, 2014)

Puffy


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

ellabella12345 

Oh hey! I did it.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 18, 2014)

JJarmom aww


----------



## Cold~ (Nov 18, 2014)

trickilicky

...
I AM A GOD.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

Cold~
Oh yeah


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 18, 2014)

Apple3023
;3;​


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

BlooBelle
YAY!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

fuzybug


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 18, 2014)

com[utertrash


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

computerrubbish?


----------



## Alley (Nov 18, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Kammeh (Nov 18, 2014)

Disband


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 18, 2014)

Kammeh​


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 18, 2014)

BlooBelle


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Kammeh


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 18, 2014)

Disbad  ><


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

trickliycky

I was close...right?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

sp190467


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

ilovelish

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well.... 
I tried..


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

brande? 

I tried


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

gamercat


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> brande?
> 
> I tried



...


----------



## Javocado (Nov 18, 2014)

Disvand

damn lol


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

javocado


----------



## unintentional (Nov 18, 2014)

ilovelush

woohoo for keyboarding classes


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 18, 2014)

Saint(jimmt

my years of runescape typing-without-looking have failed me


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Kasuralixa 

Oh wow. I thought for sure that I would mess up there!


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 18, 2014)

JJarmonb


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

kammeh


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

ilovelush


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 18, 2014)

Disbamd. 

Almost got it, lol.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Groovycat6 4


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 18, 2014)

disband


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Nov 18, 2014)

bkaze4951

wow ok I'm not very good at this.
I love Black Butler btw, thumbs up pics


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 18, 2014)

dragonwueen0193

WOW I SUCK and ty o 3 o


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 18, 2014)

blaze4071


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 18, 2014)

blaze5-61

- - - Post Merge - - -

ella ella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 18, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 18, 2014)

Kitty2201

- - - Post Merge - - -

ellabella123456


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 18, 2014)

#2b seboau


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

ellabella12345  ysss


----------



## Fawning (Nov 19, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

Fawning


----------



## Sepia (Nov 19, 2014)

Teickylocli


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

FJSYK


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Guero101


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 19, 2014)

Noiru


----------



## Winkyccat (Nov 19, 2014)

Kemmej


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

rthq4hq5h


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

Guero1-1


----------



## Winkyccat (Nov 19, 2014)

Tricjykucjy


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 19, 2014)

Winkyccag

SO CLOSE


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 19, 2014)

Kammeh


----------



## sej (Nov 19, 2014)

Kittu3303


----------



## Fawning (Nov 19, 2014)

Sej


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

DAwnubg


----------



## Fawning (Nov 19, 2014)

Nourou


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

Fawnng


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Trickylicky


----------



## Fawning (Nov 19, 2014)

Nouti


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Dawning


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 19, 2014)

Noiru


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

FkiiiF3kk3


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 19, 2014)

Noiru


----------



## JennaBoo (Nov 19, 2014)

SolarInferno


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 19, 2014)

Jenna oo


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 19, 2014)

lynn107


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 19, 2014)

Togeikss

I WAS CLOSE


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nanobyte


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 20, 2014)

ellabela12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

elllabellls12345


----------



## Sepia (Nov 20, 2014)

noieu.

I'm rubbish at this! xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Sepia

it depends xP


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 20, 2014)

Niruru  ><


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

TRuckulicky

yeah


----------



## Fawning (Nov 20, 2014)

noury


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Fawning


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

Noiru


----------



## Fawning (Nov 20, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

fawninv


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 20, 2014)

lynn105

Not bad, not bad at all.....


----------



## Mochaqt (Nov 20, 2014)

Groovycat67
I moved my finger forward rather than back. Close though!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

Mochaqt


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 20, 2014)

lynn153

(Have fun with trying to do mine. The second "o" is actually a zero. My name is definitely a blast, huh? )


----------



## Hikari (Nov 20, 2014)

poison,ushrOom


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 20, 2014)

Hilkari 

(Have fun with trying to do mine. The second "o" is actually a zero. My name is definitely a blast, huh? )


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

poizonMushro0'


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 21, 2014)

lynn104


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 21, 2014)

#2 Sem[ao


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

ki55y0


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 21, 2014)

@1 Senpai

ok good enough!!!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

RetroT 

very good !!

- - - Post Merge - - -

RetroT 

very good !!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 21, 2014)

#1 Senpai

YAY


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

ekkabella12345


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 21, 2014)

Noiru


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

ajnnaThePolarHeaR


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 21, 2014)

Noiry

Ehh... close enough.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

ADAnisjMiffon

hahahaa wtf.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 21, 2014)

Noiru yess


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 21, 2014)

tricoliocku

not even sure what happened there


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Kasurelicka


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Noiry


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Sisband


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Nouri


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Noiru

Yes!
I got it right


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 21, 2014)

Diband  ><


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Tricklicku


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Noiru


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 21, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Kitty2291

close enough


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2014)

noiry

YA-- oh .-.


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 21, 2014)

honeyaura


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 21, 2014)

Kammeg

._.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

Nnobytw


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 21, 2014)

#2 Senpai

Oops, I guess your the 2nd best senpai.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

Groovycat73


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 22, 2014)

ellabella`1234


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

#? deniu

Close enough xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sej


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

ekkz rkks


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Sej


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

#7 senoau

How did I get 7?


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 22, 2014)

Seh   grr


----------



## Fawning (Nov 22, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

Fawning


----------



## Fawning (Nov 22, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Fawning


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Senpai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

woah where the "#1" at son

Disband


----------



## Keaton (Nov 22, 2014)

@A1 senpai


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 22, 2014)

Eqj


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

shakystriker22


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 22, 2014)

(Stanpu


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepjerd


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

@1 sENPAI


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

ellabrkks23456

- - - Post Merge - - -

using a left hand is hard


----------



## Bcat (Nov 22, 2014)

3`SYM-

...I tried


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Bcay


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

#1 Sempai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Senpam


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Diwbqne


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 23, 2014)

#1 Senpai


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Adanishmuiin


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

sharkstiker12


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

sharkystrike22

- - - Post Merge - - -

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

@! Senpay


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

31Denpay


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Keaton


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Keaton

- - - Post Merge - - -



#1 Senpai said:


> Keaton


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

Dismandd


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Keaton ,


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

#1 Senpayy


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

Dismand


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Keaton


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Kitty11

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Kitty11



Ninja'D


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

disbandm


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 23, 2014)

Keaton


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Kityy2201


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

DIBNA


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Sempau


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Sempa


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Loser


Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

....


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Loser

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

....It says it in my title..


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Good.

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Sad


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Wat

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Sad 
Sempai


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 23, 2014)

e;;abella12345


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

ellabe;;a

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kitty2201 said:


> e;;abella12345


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

a bloody gronk

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Mean...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Like you, lol

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm mean?
Sempay


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

No, you're a virus

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Sad


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Sempai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

DIsband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

SEnpai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

You don't even add the "#1" or whatever.

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

#1 Senpai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

#1 Sempau


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband
,


----------



## Dewy (Nov 23, 2014)

#11 sebpao

?? hahaa i have no idea what i was doing
how are you guys getting these so close? .-.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

#! Sumpia-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dewy said:


> poeept
> 
> ?? hahaa i have no idea what i was doing
> how are you guys getting these so close? .-.



Ninja'D
We're just awesome 
lol...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Dewy said:


> #11 sebpao
> 
> ?? hahaa i have no idea what i was doing
> how are you guys getting these so close? .-.



Short & kinda easy usernames.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

1# senpai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Senpai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Try out my new thread 

Senpai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

#2se oie


----------



## matt (Nov 23, 2014)

Sej


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

matt


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

$2 definitelynp

Stupid auto type xD


----------



## matt (Nov 23, 2014)

Sej


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

magg


----------



## matt (Nov 23, 2014)

Sej lol


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

matt

YESSSSSSS


----------



## matt (Nov 23, 2014)

Sej


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

matt


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 23, 2014)

#1 Seniay


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Keybug55


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

#1 senpaj


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 23, 2014)

sep

I stink...


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 23, 2014)

Abgekmaruba

Oh...


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 23, 2014)

jeybug33   wow


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Trickiliciky


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 23, 2014)

#1 senpau
Close enough


----------



## dragonair (Nov 23, 2014)

MIss_Tisa

p good * v *


----------



## xenoblade (Nov 23, 2014)

deagonsir

wow I suck


----------



## dragonair (Nov 23, 2014)

deagonsir makes me sound rly fancy tbh

WellJenerally 

owo!


----------



## nard (Nov 23, 2014)

dragibaur


fff


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

Fuzzling


----------



## dragonair (Nov 23, 2014)

FoxWolf65

numbers are my weakness
i always place my fingers wrong ; o ;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

dragonair


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxwold32


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Vurdimtsu


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

Mekan1


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 23, 2014)

Vizionaru


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 23, 2014)

#2 seboau

;-;​


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Bloobelle


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 24, 2014)

#1 Sebai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 24, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## jakeypride (Nov 24, 2014)

#q senpai


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 24, 2014)

jakeypride.

Wooo!


----------



## jakeypride (Nov 24, 2014)

Adanish muddin


----------



## Kaisermuffin (Nov 24, 2014)

jakeypride

aw yiss


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 24, 2014)

Kaisermuffim ><


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

6r9ck8ilicky
LOL.
I suck at this.
I did legitimately try, no doubt, I just suck. xD


----------



## dragonair (Nov 24, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams

huhuhu~


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Dragonair


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

DarkOnycx
Wow, I almost did it.
So. Damn. Close.


----------



## sej (Nov 24, 2014)

villsgyboyfbe


----------



## dragonair (Nov 24, 2014)

Sej


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Dragonair


----------



## dragonair (Nov 24, 2014)

DarkOnyx


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Attempt #2
DarkOntds
Ninja'd...
Might as well do the other guy too!
draginair
SO DAMN CLOSE!


----------



## jakeypride (Nov 24, 2014)

Villagerbousreams... DARN IT. So close.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

uakeypride.... I quit.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

VillagerBouDreams


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 24, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams
easy peasy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Jarrad


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm pro at typing. I'll type the following with my eyes closed as proof:

I am currently typing this with my eyes completely closed. I do not know whether I have made any mistakes, nor do I know when to stop typing... Should I stop? I don't really know.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Jarrad... YES FINALLY!


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dosband


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

ellavella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 24, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Trickylicky


----------



## JennaBoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Mango (Nov 24, 2014)

idiot

spot on


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 24, 2014)

#ShotsFired

Mango

10/10 F** you Phil Fish


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

SteveuYaho


----------



## Mango (Nov 25, 2014)

Apple2012


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 25, 2014)

Manfo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 25, 2014)

Vizionari


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 25, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Rasha (Nov 25, 2014)

triclilicku 

lol! I tried XD


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> triclilicku
> 
> lol! I tried XD



Haha, good effort! ^_^

R0Cookies  ><


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 25, 2014)

Tr8ckil89cky


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 25, 2014)

stecdyuazm I got the ste--y-a-- right, much better than I thought I'd do.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

CainWolf

(wow, I am good)


----------



## Mango (Nov 25, 2014)

Apple2012. Also i am typing this withh my eyes closed. how good am i? i really dont know. i think im impressive tho


----------



## Hipster (Nov 25, 2014)

MANGO



OH I DID IT


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 26, 2014)

Hipster


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 26, 2014)

Apple2-12


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 26, 2014)

Kirtt2201


----------



## xenoblade (Nov 26, 2014)

Trickiily

_ ech _


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 26, 2014)

WellJenerally
YESS


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 26, 2014)

Miss_Rusa   ><


----------



## Mango (Nov 26, 2014)

Trickililly


----------



## jambouree (Nov 26, 2014)

manfi


----------



## xenoblade (Nov 26, 2014)

jambouree

YAS


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 27, 2014)

WekkJeberakky   awesome


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Trickylicku


----------



## Naiad (Nov 27, 2014)

Djaband


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 27, 2014)

Lafiel  woot


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

FoxWolf64

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes!


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 29, 2014)

alwatjuns  ><


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

Trickilicky... I never knew that my keyboarding class would come in handy like this!


----------



## kassie (Nov 29, 2014)

alwatkins


----------



## Mini Mario (Nov 29, 2014)

selcouth


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

focy the pirate fox... Darn.


----------



## Mini Mario (Nov 29, 2014)

alwatkins


----------



## stargurg (Nov 29, 2014)

Foxu the Piraye Fox - damn. D; nice portal reference tho. xD


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

momo.mogo...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 30, 2014)

a;watloms


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Kitty3201


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

newleaf13


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

alwatkins


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 30, 2014)

Disband


----------



## epicquirkynugget (Nov 30, 2014)

Ttivkilivky


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 30, 2014)

epicqhjemynubbet

yer a nubbet


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Nov 30, 2014)

nabivyre


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 30, 2014)

Ufsfhigri


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 30, 2014)

Luckypinch 
AW YEAH


----------



## epicquirkynugget (Nov 30, 2014)

Nanobyte
BOOM!


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Nov 30, 2014)

eoivqyurjibuggdt


----------



## Ami (Dec 3, 2014)

Ninja_~}*~%{


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Ami


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

trockilicki

bah, I can't even write your name with my eyes open :/


----------



## WonderK (Dec 3, 2014)

R=cookies

...

Close enough.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 3, 2014)

WonderK


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

Dollie

yus! I did it


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

RCookies


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Dollie (Dec 3, 2014)

Tricktliky


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dollie


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

ellabella12345

Wooo.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 3, 2014)

KelseyHebdeux 

close


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Beardo

Yeee.


----------



## laurenx (Dec 3, 2014)

kelseyhendriz


----------



## Neechan (Dec 3, 2014)

Lorelei Crossing


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 3, 2014)

neechan


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 3, 2014)

ilovelush


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

alwatkins
AW YAS


----------



## datsuryouku (Dec 4, 2014)

nqnobure


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

datsuryouku


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 4, 2014)

ellabe;;a12345


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

Kitty2201


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 4, 2014)

Disbad ?><


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

Trickulicky


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Disband


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

KelseyHendriz


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 5, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

azukiyan

close enough


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 5, 2014)

r-colkies



*NAILED IT!*


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Nebudeliv


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 6, 2014)

Kelseyendrix ><


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Trickilicky?? omg


----------



## Margot (Dec 6, 2014)

umjiool,elw6


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Mistletoe said:


> umjiool,elw6



A+

Mistletoe


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 6, 2014)

KelseyHendrix
wow


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle


----------



## sej (Dec 6, 2014)

Ke,sejjrnftkx


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Seh


----------



## sej (Dec 6, 2014)

KeldruKfnftjyxx


----------



## Syd (Dec 6, 2014)

sj


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Sud


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 6, 2014)

Kelsetendrux  sigh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 6, 2014)

kelseyhenifixi


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Becca617


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Vizionary


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

KelseyHendrix


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Visiomaru

I SUCK at this game XP


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 6, 2014)

R0Cookies

Awww.


----------



## sej (Dec 6, 2014)

Mar,oey


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

Sej


----------



## sej (Dec 6, 2014)

My name is to easyyy x3

Bloobrlr


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Sek

STILL got it wrong! *hides in a corner*


----------



## sej (Dec 6, 2014)

R-Coojes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Sel

XP


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

R_Cookies
Close enough. XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

bloobelle

omg yus!


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 6, 2014)

R=Cookies  ><


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Tricli;icku

FAIL


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

R-Cookies


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

ellabella`12


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

BlooBelle


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 6, 2014)

ke;seyhenfixi


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Becca617


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 7, 2014)

KelseyHeNDRIX


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

ellamella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 7, 2014)

R-Cookies


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 7, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

The Hixden Owl


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 7, 2014)

lynn103


----------



## lilyandemrys (Dec 7, 2014)

Aiwarkine
 Sorry. I'm terrible at typing.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 7, 2014)

lilyanders
Ack! that was horrible.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 7, 2014)

alwatkins woot


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 7, 2014)

Trickillickt


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

cherry-blossoms


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Dec 7, 2014)

trickilicky

Hey, I did it! Wow.

EDIT: Oops I was looking at the wrong page. XD

Trying again with lynn this time

;imm-3

Dangit, not even close >.<


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Hana0Bezynu

spot on


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Piffu


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 7, 2014)

Rocoodies
How'd I do? ... Wow that was bad.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Alwatkins
whee


----------



## Dollie (Dec 7, 2014)

Puffy


----------



## Groovycat64 (Dec 7, 2014)

Dollie

Pretty easy


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

Groovycat43. 

Awww. I'm bad with numbers.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 8, 2014)

Maoromoset


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 8, 2014)

SuperVandal


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 8, 2014)

Vizionari


----------



## sej (Dec 8, 2014)

Twuggktht-disje


----------



## Ami (Dec 8, 2014)

Sej


----------



## sej (Dec 8, 2014)

Ami


----------



## N y x (Dec 8, 2014)

Awj.

wow, that was _awful_.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 8, 2014)

< y x

Lol, missed the "N".


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

ThePayne22


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 8, 2014)

KelseyJendrix grr


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Le;setHendrix

At least I got the end I guess, lol.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 8, 2014)

ThePane22 doh


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 8, 2014)

Reidklickt 

Hmm


----------



## clairelise (Dec 8, 2014)

Pietro100

1,000,000


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 8, 2014)

Clairlixe


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 8, 2014)

clairelise


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 8, 2014)

Kippla


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

Tficlilicki

SO HARD D:


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

R-Cookies


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 9, 2014)

KelseyJendriz   ugh


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

trickilickie
wow


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 9, 2014)

twillight soarkle omg


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

Asrgo0

close enough XP


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 9, 2014)

R-Cookies


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 9, 2014)

KelseyKensdix   damnit


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

trickilicky


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

ellabsella234

wot


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 9, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## jamie! (Dec 10, 2014)

trickilickilcky?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mayor James


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 10, 2014)

ellabella12344


----------



## Holla (Dec 10, 2014)

trick;idkt

lol well I tried xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Holla


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

Vizionari


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

EllaBella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Ellahella12345

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

EllaBella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

bandy diss


----------



## matt (Dec 16, 2014)

Elellab2lla1234


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Matt


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

KittyCat2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband .


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

KittyOwl2201


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

TirckyLicky


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

TrickILiky


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 17, 2014)

Diaband   ><


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

troclo;odcly

...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

but....dude that's the whole alphabet in there :'C


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

no, its missing the letters, qweryuopaghjkzxcvbm c:
R-sookies


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfltnsnft

//ninja'd


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

honeyoeince


----------



## Sassy (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt

//i dont think i should count XD since I can type and not look at the keyboard just fine >> It freaks my bf out tbh XD cuz he'll start talking to me and I'll be typing up something and just look back at him to chat and continue typing what I need to type without looking at the screen or the keyboard


----------



## azukitan (Dec 17, 2014)

You *Sassy* thing.

Lol, pretty sure I did that wrong, but hey, my eyes were closed 8)


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 17, 2014)

azmjtan  ><


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 19, 2014)

Trickilicky  yey


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Trickilicky


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Dusband


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

R-cookaies
wow


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 19, 2014)

twilihrtsparkle


....close enough


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 19, 2014)

Nevudelix   ><


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2014)

Trickkuvjy


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Natty
Yay


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

fuzzynuh


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookies
XD fuzzynuh? *laughs* I love it


----------



## Leela (Dec 19, 2014)

fuxxybuf

Sure, fuxxybuf sounds good.


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Funny Signatures

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops

- - - Post Merge - - -

Leela


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband

@Leela - how could you mess up my name XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband said:


> Funny Signatures
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



someone's seriously confused. too many tabs, much? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

fuzzimiu

XP


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookies


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

FuzzyBug.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

FuzzyAnt.
FuzzyBug.

- - - Post Merge - - -

xD


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband
XD FuzzyAnt XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

FuzzyBeatle
FuzzyBug.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

FuzzyBug.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

edit:
diband
wot


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Ninja'D
Whoops
Twilight Sparkle


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Twilight Soarjke
Yikes XP


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

FuzzyScorpion.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not even a bug! :O


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Dismanned


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

R-cookies
yes i got it right go me


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cupcakes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband said:


> R-Cupcakes.



ninja'd so many times, kiddo. I feel for u :3

Disbanned


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookies.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookies
Every time


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

FuzzyNinja'D
Whoops


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband

fffffffffffffff finally! *is crying*


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

R-ButterCheeze


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

^ did you really close you eyes? hmm :?

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookie

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oui, I did.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Twilight Sparkles.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookies


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Dismand


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookie


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Dismand

...


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookie...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Dismand


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookie, i'll stop posting xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband

WOAH!


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookier


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

R_COOKIE
Whoops


----------



## a potato (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband

I ACTUALLY SUCCEEDED AT ONE OF THESE FOR ONCE


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

a potatpo


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Star Fox
Belated Media
R-Cookie.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Keyboard


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookies


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

Disvanf


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Greninja


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Disnamd


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

R cookies


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Greninja


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Disnamd


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookies


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

Fuzzyvyf

(I use a tablet)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

Arciticfoz5


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ellabella12345


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

Arcticfox5


----------



## Sassy (Dec 19, 2014)

Vizionari


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 20, 2014)

Sassy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Too easy ;P

GL whoevers next


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 20, 2014)

whisy_the_star


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Spcrossing


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

EllaBella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Is it Ella or Bella?
EllaBella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

My name is Daniella... (my nickname is ella)
Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Ahh, Cool! xD
EllaBella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

EllaBella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Whats your name?
Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Um.... um.. Let's go with Vitaly 

Ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nah lets not.

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

EllaBella12345
....


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

BlooBelle


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

Disnand


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

icfldsnet
ok then


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

Twukughy sopar,pd


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 20, 2014)

Infinisdtnd  I think actually forgot how your username was spelt sorryyy ><


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

trickilickt


so close


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Idfldidmxmc


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

I dance a lot.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

disnad


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

I dance.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Articfox5


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Disnamd


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

R0Cookies


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

EllaBella12345


----------



## Byngo (Dec 20, 2014)

Riwjekt


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Natty!


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Trickilicky.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Dosmaned


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

R-Cookie.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

disnamd

Close enough.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

hineyaura


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Visionary


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

R-Cookies


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 21, 2014)

ellabella12345


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Trockilicku


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies
every time 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh my gosh, new emoticons?! I LOVE THEM *dies*


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

fuzznbug


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Roxanne.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

R_COOKIEZ


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Caps Lock


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

FoxWorlfe53

yikes O.O


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

FoxWolf64

- - - Post Merge - - -

fuzzynih


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 24, 2014)

fuzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 24, 2014)

Trickilicky
Is that right? There's so many L's I can't tell XD


----------



## euroR (Dec 24, 2014)

fuzzybuig


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 24, 2014)

wuroE


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr. Markeak


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 26, 2014)

Vizionari


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Trickilicky.


----------



## wassop (Dec 26, 2014)

Dosnamd


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 26, 2014)

wassop


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 26, 2014)

KelseyHendrix


Yay! I'm not too bad at typing with my eyes closed


----------



## alesha (Dec 26, 2014)

Wassop
Yay! 2nd try

Now to do me....aleska
For wassop

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wholobaim for wholockain


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

alesha


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

EllaBella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Stitch12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband


----------



## alesha (Dec 28, 2014)

TrIkilicky
Yes! Only 1 mistake l not i


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

alesha

This is easyyyyyy


----------



## WonderK (Dec 28, 2014)

foxwolf75


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

WonderK


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Ella Bella.


----------



## wassop (Dec 28, 2014)

disband 
yay 2nd try o3o


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Wassop.
Wassup?


----------



## catrina (Dec 28, 2014)

Disva ds
Im on my tablet sO


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Catrina
Are you on TBT, by chance?


----------



## galacticity (Dec 28, 2014)

oh dear im on my phone

Disbans

whoa pretty close


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Galacticity 
Phone? Is it fun?


----------



## galacticity (Dec 28, 2014)

i guess?? let's try to get it right this time
Zizvans
nnnnope that was even worse


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Galacticity
Hm.. I guess?


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

TrickiLicky


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

DIsband

meh


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2014)

Foxworld

Oo


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Plastic Pink Piggy.


----------



## kasane (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

KitsuneNikki.


----------



## animale12 (Dec 28, 2014)

disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Animale12


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

EllaBella123456789


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 29, 2014)

disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Alyssa.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Saylor, Hello


----------



## Saylor (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband

Hello


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Saylor, xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Ellabella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Trickilicky, Hello.


----------



## alesha (Dec 29, 2014)

Wondfrm

- - - Post Merge - - -

For wonderK

- - - Post Merge - - -

And 
Dixbanc
For disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Alesha.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

ellanela12345


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

R-Cookies


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Vizionari.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Disabnd

at least the letters are correct


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

R-Muffin.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 30, 2014)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Trickilicky.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

Bisband


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

EllaBella123456


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 1, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

Disband.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 1, 2015)

Myst


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

chuchoo


----------



## Sloom (Jan 1, 2015)

TR=cookies


----------



## sej (Jan 1, 2015)

Gingetsnap56


----------



## Sloom (Jan 1, 2015)

Seh


----------



## sej (Jan 1, 2015)

Gingrtdnap36


----------



## Sloom (Jan 1, 2015)

Sej


----------



## sej (Jan 1, 2015)

Gingersnap36

Are u kidding me :/


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Sej,
Hello.


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 2, 2015)

disanbd

well close enough.


----------



## oreo (Jan 2, 2015)

voolxombir

omg sry


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 2, 2015)

milkbae


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

kitty2201


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellavella13345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Peanut Butter fISH


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

EllaBell12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

EllaBella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Elllabellla12345.


----------



## JessaBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

JessaBelle


----------



## Ami (Jan 2, 2015)

Vinaiomaei


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Ami.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

Diband


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Kitty2201.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Kitty2201.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Dismand


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 3, 2015)

R-Cookies


----------



## Ami (Jan 3, 2015)

Trichioicyy


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 3, 2015)

Ami


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 3, 2015)

homeyprince

omg homie prince.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

CoolZombie.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

EllaBella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Ellabell12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband C:


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

EllaBella123456789


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

Disnamd


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

Disbamnd


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Kitty220011


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Ellabell12434


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband .


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fisband


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

EllllaBellla121234


----------



## Caffeine Coffee (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Caffeine Coffee.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 3, 2015)

Dod a c


Nailed it


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

I luv Beards
Oh yeaaahhh, *walks off*


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 3, 2015)

all_syad


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

All-Star yay

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkOnyx said:


> all_syad



DaekInyx close enough


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 4, 2015)

*Evee, Beau, and Kyle*


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Vizionari


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 4, 2015)

Disbq d


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Darkonyx.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> *Evee, Beau, and Kyle*


You had to look for that long user

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Darkonyx.


Disbamd


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 4, 2015)

*eevee, Beau and Kyle*


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Coolzambies.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

coolzombie said:


> *eevee, Beau and Kyle*



I know Eevee is spelled wrong, it is on purpose

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Coolzambies.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 4, 2015)

*Evee, Beau, and Ktle*


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 4, 2015)

Javi ad


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 4, 2015)

darkonyx


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Buttercup


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Villager Names Evve. xD


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

Eiwbqne... GUH i obviously did not start in the right spot... :c


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

snapdragon


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

ellanella12345


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 4, 2015)

R0cookies


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Kitty2201.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

Disname


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

R-Cookies


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Evveee and Draggooonn


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 4, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Skeletons (Jan 4, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 4, 2015)

Skeletijs


----------



## a potato (Jan 4, 2015)

((This should be good.))

ROsietyhepeppytcawsy

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 4, 2015)

a oitati

.........D: I don't even-


----------



## a potato (Jan 4, 2015)

Loloip[ioiko

...


----------



## PuddingFiend21 (Jan 4, 2015)

a potato

- - - Post Merge - - -

muahahaha lolipup is yelling at me XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok not yelling... more like making noises.... like a Chihuahua... yea pretty much a Chihuahua.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 4, 2015)

PuddingField21

Dang, one letter off, haha.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 4, 2015)

azukitan

yay


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Javocado.
I'm so jealous ;o; (Jokes xD)


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Evee, I, Cant' remember the rest..


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 4, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Atalie (Jan 4, 2015)

RosiethePeppyCat

hell yeah. Oops, didn't cap the T but whatevs.


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Atalie.


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 5, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2015)

honeyprinve


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Javocado.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

dosabans


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 5, 2015)

Alright, so I'm a touch typist on a regular KB, but I'm trying this **** out on my phone. Here it goes!!!

Noeiy


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Serk102


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 5, 2015)

Diabnd  ><


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

xD

Trickilicky.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 5, 2015)

Disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Ellabella12345.


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

Dks a d


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

gimgersnap334


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

irrubna


----------



## euroR (Jan 6, 2015)

idfldnsnst


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

euroS


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2015)

Idfldntefg

i was close :0


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

Chiissa acx


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

alesga


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

IDFLDNSNDT whoops cap lock >.<


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

disband


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

ellab ella23er 

wtf


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

Idfldnst I have no idea how to spell it


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

ellabellq334445

getting closer


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

IDFLDNSNDT, Ohhh yeaahh.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

disnad


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 7, 2015)

idfldnnst


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 7, 2015)

coolzombie


----------



## Javocado (Jan 7, 2015)

Tae

jeez i was gonna be pretty mad if i screwed that one up


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

Javocado

the bae c;


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 7, 2015)

ellabella1234
dang, forgot the 5


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Cool zombie 

Im good!! But I guess my phone autocorrected so it's two separate words P: cool username though!


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

tealseer


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

It's toma 


What the heck ^ lol


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 7, 2015)

tealseer


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

SOundmotion


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Shiisanacz 

I was close


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

tealseer


----------



## Ami (Jan 7, 2015)

tealseer


----------



## Beardo (Jan 7, 2015)

ellabella23456

So close


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

Beardo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 8, 2015)

ellavella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 8, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 8, 2015)

ellabe;;a12345


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Kitty2201.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 8, 2015)

Diabajd   ><


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Trickilicky.


----------



## Ami (Jan 13, 2015)

suavBD

o.o


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ami


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 13, 2015)

Kitty3301


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

triclkilkicky


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

Solula


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 13, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

Trickiliky


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Ginger


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

R-Dookies


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Gingesnap36
...wow.


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 16, 2015)

fuzzybug
_yaaay_!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

isebrilia


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

ellave;;a1234


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 17, 2015)

Star Fire :O yours didn't have numbers in it though and i suck at numbers


----------



## unintentional (Jan 17, 2015)

daniduckyface


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

Saint_Jimmy


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 18, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## P.K. (Jan 18, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 18, 2015)

P.K.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jan 18, 2015)

litty22-1


----------



## Locket (Jan 18, 2015)

Dragonqrwwn0912


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 18, 2015)

Star Fire


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

Kitty2201 <3


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 18, 2015)

ellabella`1234


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 18, 2015)

kaitu2028


F#CKING NAILED IT~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nebudelic


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 18, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 18, 2015)

Tae


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 18, 2015)

trickilicky

MMM YEAH


----------



## Pearls (Jan 18, 2015)

Krl marowaj


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Goldie Hiab



I got the Goldie part right, not the Joan part.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

daniduckyface


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

Captain Xtazy Chicken


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Gingersnap54


----------



## samsquared (Jan 18, 2015)

daniduckyface
whoaaaaaa


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

:ancetheturtle


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 18, 2015)

Gengessnap34 ><


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

What's up with the arrows next to my name? They aren't there on my screen...

Trickilicky


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

Gingersnap35


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 19, 2015)

ellebella12344


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

Kitty2202 

so close!!


----------



## Megan. (Jan 19, 2015)

Necca616


----------



## WeTheChamp (Jan 19, 2015)

Megatastic


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2015)

WeTheChamp


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 19, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 19, 2015)

isebripllai

i tried


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 19, 2015)

Becca719 

welp.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 19, 2015)

isebrilia


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2015)

Megatastoc


----------



## Bcat (Jan 19, 2015)

kiyyu220q

so close >.<


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2015)

Bcat


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 19, 2015)

Lynn104


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 19, 2015)

isebrilia


----------



## Sumia (Jan 19, 2015)

honeuprince _*Almost*_


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sumia


----------



## TaMock (Jan 20, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 20, 2015)

TaMOCM


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kammeg


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 20, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 20, 2015)

Vidionari
_aw_


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 20, 2015)

isebrila


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 20, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2015)

Isabelle


----------



## penguins (Jan 20, 2015)

apple2012


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 20, 2015)

penguins


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 20, 2015)

VUSIONARI
close enough


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 20, 2015)

emaaggriwerieo


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 20, 2015)

emmatheweirdo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd so:

Vizionari


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 20, 2015)

honeyprince


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 20, 2015)

isebrilia


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 20, 2015)

Triciikilicy


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 20, 2015)

isevrilia


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 20, 2015)

Kem.rj 

dammit lol


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 20, 2015)

AustraulabBuvket


----------



## P.K. (Jan 20, 2015)

Kammeh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

O.K. 

D;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 20, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

ellabella12345

yay!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

Becca516


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 20, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Beardo (Jan 20, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

Beardi


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

Becca517

SO CLOSE AHH D;


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

Jake, 

D;


----------



## P.K. (Jan 20, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 20, 2015)

P.K.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Jan 20, 2015)

isebrulla


----------



## Ami (Jan 20, 2015)

Delibkoussomic


----------



## samsquared (Jan 20, 2015)

ami
ye


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 20, 2015)

LanceTheTutrle


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 21, 2015)

honetprince


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 21, 2015)

isabeili


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

きっふ３３０２


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 21, 2015)

Izy Reincarnatef


----------



## Ami (Jan 21, 2015)

Feichikicky


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 21, 2015)

Ami


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 21, 2015)

trickiligy


----------



## Leela (Jan 21, 2015)

ixdbfiliz


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 21, 2015)

Leela


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 22, 2015)

isebrilia


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 22, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Sumia (Jan 22, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 22, 2015)

Sumia


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

isebrillia


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 23, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## doveling (Jan 23, 2015)

tricktlicky


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 23, 2015)

poppet


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 23, 2015)

becca518


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 23, 2015)

ilovelush


----------



## shannenenen (Jan 23, 2015)

lynn1995

what even ahaha numbers always trip me up xD


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 23, 2015)

shannenenen

yay c:


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

abbydoll

WOOT!


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 24, 2015)

snapdragon


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 24, 2015)

issbrilia


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 24, 2015)

Bizionari


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 24, 2015)

iSRBRULIA


----------



## oreo (Jan 24, 2015)

quwreLInvuxkwr

edit: it was too hard to do caps omg


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2015)

Julkvae


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 24, 2015)

Apple2012


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2015)

Vizionari


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 24, 2015)

apple2012


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 24, 2015)

hesrtcore


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 24, 2015)

isebrieli


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2015)

Hearcire


----------



## Megan. (Jan 24, 2015)

Noiru


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 24, 2015)

Megatastic


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2015)

honeypronce


----------



## Ami (Jan 24, 2015)

Noiru


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ami


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 25, 2015)

ellabella123445


----------



## Duck Sorceress (Jan 25, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 25, 2015)

Duckj sorceresss

oh yay


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 25, 2015)

Idfldbatjdt


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

NIchole.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

Lynn105


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 25, 2015)

EllabellaQeyip


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Ruzzybagelqwrr

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow... I failed completely


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 25, 2015)

Pravha


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

FUzzyVwnfL15646


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 25, 2015)

LunnE


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 25, 2015)

FuzzyBengal245


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 25, 2015)

isebrillia


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 25, 2015)

Swiftstreek


----------



## StrawberryArtist (Jan 25, 2015)

FussyBengal457


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

strawverryartist


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

lynn104


----------



## Ami (Jan 25, 2015)

Ilovelish


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 25, 2015)

Ami


Easy~


----------



## brookecrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

LaceGloves

Yeeee


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 25, 2015)

brookecrossing


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 25, 2015)

Ilocelysh


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 25, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247

Sorry guys, I touch type.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

soundmotion


----------



## Colrayne (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabba

Oh! So close! >w<


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 26, 2015)

Colrsyne


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 26, 2015)

isebrilia


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 26, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

isebrilla how unique


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 26, 2015)

ilovelush


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jan 26, 2015)

Amir

Sort of close lol >_<


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 26, 2015)

Marine stir


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 26, 2015)

Cheery-Blossoms

aw


----------



## Megan. (Jan 26, 2015)

isebrilia


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 26, 2015)

Megatastic


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Jan 26, 2015)

idrntilis

....
I failed. xD


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 27, 2015)

PPUAlchemiust


----------



## Royce (Jan 27, 2015)

Trickillu.


----------



## Ami (Jan 27, 2015)

Rouce


----------



## DragonClawz (Jan 27, 2015)

Anu


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 27, 2015)

DragnCKawz  wow


----------



## Roshan (Jan 27, 2015)

trickylicky

hhh close enough


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

Roshan


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 27, 2015)

Ellabella23920

D: I got the first part-


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 27, 2015)

Lolipup

yay~


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 27, 2015)

fuzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 27, 2015)

isebrilia


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 27, 2015)

fuzzybuf .... Close! ^^;


----------



## Celestic (Jan 27, 2015)

Lolipip


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 28, 2015)

Cleestic


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 28, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

Vizionary 
Yas


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 28, 2015)

Royce said:


> Vizionary
> Yas



You still spelled it wrong :c

Royce


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 28, 2015)

izionari


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 28, 2015)

Gonna attempt this on phone 

Heartfkre


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

ilovelush


----------



## Royce (Jan 28, 2015)

Elabtlla3578

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> You still spelled it wrong :c
> 
> Royce



So close 1 work wrong :0 the i

- - - Post Merge - - -

D*


----------



## Celestic (Jan 28, 2015)

Goyce 

darn


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 28, 2015)

celesitc


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

Heartcore


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

EllBella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 28, 2015)

Roshan


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## Celestic (Jan 28, 2015)

wllabwlla12345


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Jan 28, 2015)

Ce,edtkc


----------



## Beardo (Jan 28, 2015)

PPUAlxhwmiar


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 28, 2015)

Beardo


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 28, 2015)

Viaszionario


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Starmandan


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 29, 2015)

BlueWolf121


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 29, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## MTurtle (Jan 29, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## Roshan (Jan 29, 2015)

Mturtle


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

Roshan


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 29, 2015)

MOitu


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 29, 2015)

starmanfan


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 29, 2015)

ilvoelush


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 29, 2015)

Nidalee


----------



## Aradai (Jan 29, 2015)

abbydoll


----------



## samsquared (Jan 29, 2015)

aradai

hoo


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 29, 2015)

lance he turtle


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 29, 2015)

Heartcore


----------



## Prabha (Jan 29, 2015)

odrnotls

- - - Post Merge - - -

note: im really tired


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jan 30, 2015)

Prabha


----------



## P.K. (Jan 30, 2015)

LaBelleFleur


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 30, 2015)

P.K.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 30, 2015)

Kittoe2101


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 30, 2015)

Teickilicky


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

Starmanfan


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 30, 2015)

Becca628


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 30, 2015)

00jachna


----------



## Sashataras (Jan 30, 2015)

ellane;;a12345


----------



## Winkyccat (Jan 30, 2015)

suasuataras


----------



## Sashataras (Jan 30, 2015)

Womluccat


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 30, 2015)

Sashatras


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 30, 2015)

Star,amfan


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## seikoshi (Jan 31, 2015)

ellabelaa12345

close enough


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 31, 2015)

seikoshi


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 31, 2015)

Hearcore


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 31, 2015)

Trickilivky


----------



## Pearls (Jan 31, 2015)

BlueWolf232


----------



## unravel (Jan 31, 2015)

GoldieJoan


----------



## P.K. (Jan 31, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 31, 2015)

P.K.


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 31, 2015)

lynnn105


----------



## al-tirah (Jan 31, 2015)

Heartcore


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

bonjohnpforever​


----------



## Megan. (Jan 31, 2015)

Goop


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

Meya7sa79c

lolol


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

Noiru​


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

Giio

..lol


----------



## nekosync (Jan 31, 2015)

Noiru


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

nekosunc


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

Noiru


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Jan 31, 2015)

e;;abr;;a12345


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

PPUalcheist


----------



## Pearls (Jan 31, 2015)

Noiry


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2015)

GkdieUoaj


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 1, 2015)

Beary


----------



## Beary (Feb 1, 2015)

Trickilick


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2015)

Bearu


----------



## airpeaches (Feb 1, 2015)

Noiru


----------



## Ami (Feb 1, 2015)

dappergoatww


----------



## Beardo (Feb 1, 2015)

Ami


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 1, 2015)

bearsp


----------



## samsquared (Feb 1, 2015)

pokedude749

oh
oh
awww..


----------



## Outsethero (Feb 1, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle


----------



## samsquared (Feb 1, 2015)

daaayum

outsethero
yeeaah


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 2, 2015)

LanceTheRurtle

I tried


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 2, 2015)

isebrilia


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Kitty220`

aw.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

BlueWold1001


----------



## sarahwillaims (Feb 2, 2015)

fawning ..
did it


----------



## nard (Feb 3, 2015)

saragwillaims


almost hhh ; v ;


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 3, 2015)

Buzzking


----------



## http:// (Feb 3, 2015)

KittyKittyBoo. Nice.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 3, 2015)

http;||

Eh, close enough.


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 3, 2015)

Chibi.Hosho   ><


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

trickilicky


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Guweo101

._.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueWolf101

heck yea!


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> BlueWolf101
> 
> heck yea!



O:
I am satisfied.~


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> O:
> I am satisfied.~



woohoo! I thought I had hit the "k" instead of "l" but nope. I gots it [:


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 3, 2015)

Guerp101


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Trickilicky

yes!


----------



## Coach (Feb 3, 2015)

Geuti292

.-.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Coach

so easy a caveman could do it. lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 3, 2015)

Guero202


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

ellavella12345


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 3, 2015)

gvytertease9


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

Bluedressblomdie


----------



## Megan. (Feb 3, 2015)

Noiru


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 3, 2015)

Mega tastic

why the space lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

THe HIdden OWl


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 3, 2015)

Noiru


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

The Hidden Iwk

NO ALMOST ;n;


----------



## Tyzis (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueWolf101


----------



## Jou (Feb 3, 2015)

Tyzis


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jou
-w-

2pro


----------



## Jou (Feb 3, 2015)

VkywQikd`9`

i .. yeah ok i was a key off LOL


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jou said:


> VkywQikd`9`
> 
> i .. yeah ok i was a key off LOL



LOL best one so far.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 3, 2015)

bluwqulj``


----------



## Jou (Feb 3, 2015)

BirdsAreCoolYo

got that one.. lol


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Feb 3, 2015)

jpu


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

BirdsAreCoolYo

OOOH GOT IT ;o;


----------



## evies (Feb 3, 2015)

Blyewolf101


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

evies


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 4, 2015)

ellabella`1234


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

bonjohnp3ever


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 4, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 4, 2015)

Vizionari


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 4, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2015)

Trickikicky


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

Mefarasruc


----------



## Goop (Feb 4, 2015)

Noisur

Ahhh iPhone keyboards xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Gopp


----------



## talisheo (Feb 4, 2015)

Apple2012


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

Talisho


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 5, 2015)

apple 3023


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't care

Darn!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 5, 2015)

:/

aooke2012


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

Idsofndt

Your name is hard to spell.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 5, 2015)

aplpe2o12

oops


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

Idlfndlt


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

Vizionari


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

Kitty22-1


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

binjohnp4ever

damn so close


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

Vizionari


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 5, 2015)

Apple2012


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 5, 2015)

bonognp5ever  ><


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

Trickylicky


----------



## Goop (Feb 5, 2015)

Appl21-1​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

Goop


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 5, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 5, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## muromame (Feb 5, 2015)

lyann104

close enough ;-;


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 5, 2015)

muromame


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 5, 2015)

heartcore


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

lynn104


----------



## Megan. (Feb 5, 2015)

Beardo


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Megatastic


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

Beardo


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

Utty2291


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

Ami


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)

booshoe


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 6, 2015)

jitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Kitty2201

woo ;v;


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

BlueWolf101

Wow actually got it xD


----------



## muromame (Feb 6, 2015)

kitty2291


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

muromame


----------



## Ami (Feb 6, 2015)

ellabella12344

almost xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

Ami


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 6, 2015)

Noiry


----------



## Ami (Feb 6, 2015)

Nk jhkn4ever


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ami


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

litty2302


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

Apple2012


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

Kitty3302


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

ellabella12234


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

Kittty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 7, 2015)

Vozionary


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 7, 2015)

Heartcore


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 7, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 7, 2015)

Heartcore


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2015)

Trickylicky


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 8, 2015)

lynn105


----------



## Ami (Feb 8, 2015)

Bonjhon4:,:4


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

AMi


----------



## Amilee (Feb 8, 2015)

Noiru


----------



## loreiid (Feb 8, 2015)

Amilee

(YES!!)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoopy Christe


----------



## milkyi (Feb 8, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## tumut (Feb 8, 2015)

6uelia


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 8, 2015)

Skyhook


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 8, 2015)

Foxy The {oirate Fpx


----------



## sleepel (Feb 8, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## milkyi (Feb 8, 2015)

sleepel


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

Yuelia


----------



## Keitara (Feb 8, 2015)

wllVWLL^1234


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

kwirE


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 9, 2015)

Ami


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2015)

fuzzy bug


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Yuelia


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 9, 2015)

Apple2012


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Yuelia


----------



## Pearls (Feb 9, 2015)

Aooke3813


----------



## aliscka (Feb 9, 2015)

GoldieJoan

Good thing I'm incredible at this whole typing thing. Where's my prize?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Aliscka


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 10, 2015)

Apple2-12


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 10, 2015)

ellabella134566


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 10, 2015)

heartcvore


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 11, 2015)

idflasnant

holy heck this is hard try your username


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2015)

TofuIdol


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 11, 2015)

lynn1056


----------



## Wataru (Feb 11, 2015)

Heartvlge


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

Wayaru


----------



## Locket (Feb 12, 2015)

Ami


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 12, 2015)

srare fire

((well I got the fire part right))


----------



## Locket (Feb 12, 2015)

Teruteru


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 12, 2015)

Star Fire


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 12, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 12, 2015)

truckilicky

meh


----------



## booshoe (Feb 12, 2015)

Idfldnsndt

ALLRIGHT! DIDN't THINK I'D GET IT! Lol


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 12, 2015)

bopsgho


----------



## Jou (Feb 12, 2015)

Sir Integra

ohoh


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 12, 2015)

Jou


----------



## Jou (Feb 12, 2015)

The Hidden WOrl

..I don't know what went wrong


----------



## lazuli (Feb 12, 2015)

Jou


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 12, 2015)

coputeortrash


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 12, 2015)

ellabe;;a


----------



## Keitara (Feb 12, 2015)

Crossymo,y?


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 13, 2015)

Keitara


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 13, 2015)

trickilicky 

nailed it


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Peppermint

GOT IT


----------



## Keitara (Feb 13, 2015)

CoeSolf

I'm too stupid for this

oop forgot the numbers DX


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

keitara


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 13, 2015)

deerui


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

Kammeh


----------



## mogyay (Feb 13, 2015)

eooabeooa12345


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 13, 2015)

mogyay


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Apple2012


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 14, 2015)

e;;avella23456


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

The Peaut Butter Fish


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 15, 2015)

ellabella12345r


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 18, 2015)

Trickilicky
I always get you XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> keitara



your signature made me laugh for 10 minutes XD


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 18, 2015)

dizzybug


----------



## Rasha (Feb 18, 2015)

snownlizzayd

I STILL suck at this game


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 18, 2015)

R=vookies
The letter c is a difficult letter for me


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 18, 2015)

Soupfotime

so close!


----------



## Rasha (Feb 18, 2015)

snownlizzard12


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 18, 2015)

R-Cookies


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

Bonjko a4ever


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 19, 2015)

Dead jzdgdf

(I'm on an iPad...)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Xoeyiow

Wow... o.o


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkFox9


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 19, 2015)

R/cookies


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 19, 2015)

Arcticfox5


----------



## tsimehcla (Feb 19, 2015)

Trickulicjy


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 19, 2015)

tsimekx;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

DarjDesertFoc

Almost, but not quite.


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 19, 2015)

captian craxy xguxjeb

The last part...


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Snazaookw


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

Arcticdoc6


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

Dead Master

plzz >.>


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

Sir ubregra


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Dead masher


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

Carmgkx7

Lol what


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Luuuuul, lemme try again

Dead Mastar

SO CLOSE! >~<


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkFox8
Darnnnnn

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Dead masher



oh my gosh that made me laugh so hard XDD


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Same XD

fuzzunof

DANGIT!


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkFox6

DANG IT! XD


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

fuzzynug


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

R-Cookies


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Fuzzubod

OH COME ON!


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

Darkcof9


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

R/Xookirs

._.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkFox5

A different number every time XD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 19, 2015)

fuyvuf


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkGrdryuFox

Well, got two words right at least XD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkFox


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 19, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 19, 2015)

bonjohnp4ever

YES!


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkDrdrtyFox

DAMN. ;n;


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 19, 2015)

Bluewolf101

Pretty close ^_^


----------



## boujee (Feb 19, 2015)

Ax update 

Autocorrect from iPhone


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Zenoyj

Dang.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

ellabella12344


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Bon jihnprfbd


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

zoeyuppe

NYEH


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox8


----------



## sleepel (Feb 20, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 20, 2015)

sleepel


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 20, 2015)

Dead Master

^o^


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueWolf101


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Bonjohnp33,34


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

epoebrppe12445

BLEHHH


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Darkrox7


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 20, 2015)

ellabella3445


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

TRickulicky


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Noidi


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

zoereope


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Noiru

Yay!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Feb 20, 2015)

Darkfox6

One number off... >.< plus capitalization I guess.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Asdajishmuddon

Wooaaahh o.o


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkGox8


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Tzd

Edit: this is so hard to do on an iPad!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Xoetropw

URRGGH


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

DarjFox6


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

bonjognp4ever


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 20, 2015)

Nouru


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 20, 2015)

Snazzapple


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

ACupOfTea

amazing username
and avatar/signature


----------



## mogyay (Feb 20, 2015)

fuzzybug (this honestly never happens)


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

mogyay


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

bonjohnp4ever
yay


----------



## Leela (Feb 20, 2015)

duccyvud

lolwut


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Lttla


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 20, 2015)

darkFox6


----------



## mogyay (Feb 20, 2015)

bonjoikenp4ever


----------



## Aizu (Feb 20, 2015)

noguau 
I tried xD


----------



## Pearls (Feb 20, 2015)

Lita{Dyab


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

GoldieJoan


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

ellabella12345

yours is so easy <3


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

fuddybuf

Meh


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

Dar======DarjFix6

WHAT


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Holy shiz XDDD

fucxinog

Dang


----------



## Bueller (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7

I gotta use my keyboard for a living, guess that makes for a pretty bland result, eh?


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

Buelleer

eh

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Holy shiz XDDD
> 
> fucxinog
> 
> Dang



I don't even know what happened XD


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 21, 2015)

fuzzybuh

heh


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 21, 2015)

Snazzapple
OMG your signature <33


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 21, 2015)

fuzzyufg


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 21, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

bonhojnp4erdvr


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Wmi

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your user is literally 3 letters, and I _still_ mess it up...


----------



## loreiid (Feb 21, 2015)

Prahna


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

you edited this..... XDDD

aaAZsooppuvvb chruste


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Sit integra

SO CLOSE!


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> *Sit integra*
> 
> SO CLOSE!



//obeys// XDD

dari fiv

im on my ipad so B)


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

Omg LOL @obeys

sir intehta


----------



## Shax (Feb 21, 2015)

Ami


----------



## boujee (Feb 21, 2015)

Shaq

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not sorry


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Zenitj

GRRRR!

Perfect XD @Sir Integra


----------



## loreiid (Feb 21, 2015)

DaekFox7


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Spoopy Cheriste


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

eppwjtllw12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox8


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 21, 2015)

ellabbell`1234


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkDeserGox


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

eppwjtppa12345


----------



## mogyay (Feb 21, 2015)

DarjFic7


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

mogyay


----------



## loreiid (Feb 21, 2015)

ellavekka12345


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 21, 2015)

spoopy cjrioste


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 21, 2015)

DarjDegertFIv


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

pippy1994


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

eellanella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

bonjognp2ever


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 22, 2015)

Ellavella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 22, 2015)

Dead Master


----------



## Libra (Feb 22, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Lonye

Wow. -.-


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkRox*


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Ptebha


----------



## Rasha (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFoc9


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

R}Cookirs


----------



## Rasha (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFoc0


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

T-Cookies


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 22, 2015)

Orabha


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

ellabella12456

Really. -.-


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 22, 2015)

Darkfox8


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Trifkilifki


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 22, 2015)

darkfoav9


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

Snazzapple


----------



## tsimehcla (Feb 23, 2015)

bonjognp4eber


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

tsimehcla


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

bonjojmpgotjrt


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 23, 2015)

Darkfox5


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

DEas Master


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 23, 2015)

bonjohnp4reve ><


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

Trickilicky ^o^


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 23, 2015)

Bomjohnl4ever


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Snazzaooke


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 23, 2015)

Darkfox8


----------



## fup10k (Feb 23, 2015)

snazzapple


home row ftw


----------



## Keitara (Feb 23, 2015)

fup10k

yay!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Krotsta


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 23, 2015)

DarkFox6


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

bonjonp4ever

heyyy, not too bad.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 24, 2015)

a;;ucat


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 24, 2015)

Emmt


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 24, 2015)

Diamondarcadia ^o^


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

bonjojn4furever


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Kroysts


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

DQ$Id9s

...what? how did it end up like this?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 24, 2015)

Keitara


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 24, 2015)

Ellabella12345 YUSSSSSSS!


----------



## Leela (Feb 24, 2015)

(ecee/ basy abd jykeU

I can't even work with that XD


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 24, 2015)

Lee,a


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 24, 2015)

Diamondatcadua


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

Snazzapple


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Brstfo


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

Darkfoc01


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (Feb 24, 2015)

blaze5oy2


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

Maroo3jworld777


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

blaze5061


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

X2k4a6;


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 25, 2015)

Anu


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

Zoetrope

- - - Post Merge - - -

I rule


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

Diamondarcadia


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Diamondarcadia


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

X2k4a7y


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

bonjohnp4ever


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

bmkhnp4ever

pff ninja'd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Keitara


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

X35j5e65


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

DarkFox6


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 25, 2015)

bonjognp3evwr ><


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 25, 2015)

Trickilixky


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

LeilaChan


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

bonjohnp4ever


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

X2$ta4~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

DarkFox5


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Keitara


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 27, 2015)

C3k7a8u


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Snazzapple


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 27, 2015)

x2k5a8o


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkDesertFox


----------



## Superrandomperson (Feb 27, 2015)

DarkDessertFox

Yayy

Edit: me and the person above me did it at the same time :/ sorry at least I got the name right for the person I was trying to do?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Superrandomperson


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

X2k5a8t


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

X2k6a8y


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 

Which is apparently a post duplicate, and I can't post it, unless I add some stuff to it, like this


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

yea that's the rules haha…
X3k5a7y

OMG SO CLOSE D;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

ellabella12345
c:

x3 very close! only two people have gotten that close, and one of them is you.
I have a very complicated username.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

X2k6a7r 

D;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

ellabella12345

you'll get there...eventually c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

X2k6a8t

D; trying..


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

ellabella12345, 

Don't worry. It's hard. I probably can't even type it with my eyes closed.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

x2k5a7y


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

emmy <3


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

lollipop


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

Emmy

Shhhhhhhhhhh.
It's lolipup, by the way...How could you get mine right and get hers mixed up. Amazing, lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

X2k6a8y


----------



## Locket (Feb 28, 2015)

ellabella12345

- - - Post Merge - - -

I did it...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

The Ginal Lifht Of Dawn


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 28, 2015)

ellabela12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

bonjognpedvdf


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 28, 2015)

ellebella12345


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sneddepolr


----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkFpx8


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Foiioo

something went definitely wrong


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

keltata


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

nyhhypple


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 1, 2015)

Keigafa


----------



## Hayze (Mar 1, 2015)

Fixxii


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

Gazek_Bzt


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 1, 2015)

*eitara
Dangit, the first time I lost 
K didn't register *


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Minibkatio


----------



## estypest (Mar 1, 2015)

darkfox9

.. eh .. close enough ..


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

estupest


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

darjfix7


----------



## Javocado (Mar 1, 2015)

Snazzapple


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

Jacacodo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 1, 2015)

honeymoo


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

honeymoo


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 1, 2015)

ellabella23456

Close!


----------



## Sashataras (Mar 1, 2015)

jusrnick

whoops.


----------



## Hipster (Mar 1, 2015)

sashataras


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 1, 2015)

Hipster


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Honeymoo


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 1, 2015)

applw2o13


lol


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 1, 2015)

Nuclwar Bumho

Wow... fail


----------



## Keitara (Mar 1, 2015)

jaguarnick


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 1, 2015)

Keitara


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 1, 2015)

this one'll be rough...here goes tho

bonjohnp4ever

Oh I got it well whaddya know


----------



## zelorm (Mar 1, 2015)

Heartcoe


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2015)

zelorm


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 1, 2015)

jinixo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 2, 2015)

ThatLancer


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

X2k5ay


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 2, 2015)

ellabella12344


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 2, 2015)

bonjkohnp4ever


----------



## LaurenPuzzle (Mar 2, 2015)

trickily ky


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Laytumspehhlr


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 2, 2015)

DarlFpx8


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 2, 2015)

Kitty3302


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 2, 2015)

fizzaii


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

Heartcore


----------



## kingowlbert (Mar 2, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Invi (Mar 2, 2015)

kingiwkvery (ohgawd. ;-


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 2, 2015)

obni

well, I tried


----------



## undernickle (Mar 2, 2015)

Nuc.eqt kgl



Not. Even. Close.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

undergifjle


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 3, 2015)

DarkHGoic9   new keyboard ><


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

Trickulicki


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Skyhppk


----------



## Invi (Mar 3, 2015)

Darkf9id7 (well it started off okay...)


----------



## Meow_ (Mar 3, 2015)

Ivxk, aw ;w;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

Meow)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

ellabrllswerty


----------



## Invi (Mar 3, 2015)

DarjFix7 (I really wanted to try again.... Only two wrong this time. :c)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Invi

YAY!


----------



## Seastar (Mar 3, 2015)

dARJKFB6
I don't even use that typing technique that was taught in school, so that's why it's so off. I can type much faster with one hand while looking at the keyboard than I ever could in typing classes. >.>


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Joysvhi100


----------



## Elisa (Mar 3, 2015)

darkfocy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

Elisa


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

Keitara


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 4, 2015)

elleblla12334


----------



## Finnian (Mar 4, 2015)

Trickylicky
I spelled it wrong sigh


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Finjiwn


----------



## peachesandicecream (Mar 4, 2015)

darkgow7

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well I can't type with my eyes closed


----------



## Invi (Mar 4, 2015)

peavherandicecream (OHMYGOSH I WAS.shdgyudjs I'm proud, I wasn't sure where my fingers were on the keys at all..)
2 letters off. >:C


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

Invi


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 4, 2015)

ellabella12345

BAM! I EVEN GOT THE NUMBERS AND I'M HORRIBLE WITH NUMBERS! *dances*


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

ahNNWNWNW 
'-'


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 5, 2015)

Keitara

Yesssss


----------



## KantoKraze (Mar 5, 2015)

fixxii

QAQ


----------



## Keitara (Mar 5, 2015)

KantoKraze


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

Keitara


----------



## Invi (Mar 5, 2015)

x2j5a7u (well then.. ;-


----------



## Keitara (Mar 5, 2015)

)JFI


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

Keitara


----------



## Invi (Mar 5, 2015)

ellabella12345 Yayayayaaa.


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 5, 2015)

Invi


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 5, 2015)

Aestifqwte wow


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 5, 2015)

yrifjy jyjjt


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing
...whoa.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

X3k6a8y

D; so close


----------



## Holla (Mar 6, 2015)

ellAbella12345

Pretty good for being on iPhone must have hit the shift button part way through haha.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Holla c: good job!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

x3K6A8T


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 6, 2015)

x2l5s7y  sigh


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 6, 2015)

Tricjilaicjy


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 6, 2015)

bonjomp3ever


----------



## bumblebeeee (Mar 6, 2015)

Aestigate


----------



## al-tirah (Mar 6, 2015)

bumblrbrrrr


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

bonjigbp5rver


----------



## Keitara (Mar 6, 2015)

Alyhook


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 6, 2015)

Krotsta


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

DarkFox6


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 7, 2015)

ellebella12345


----------



## OreoTerror (Mar 7, 2015)

Trickilicky




..I don't have to look at my keyboard to type. c:


----------



## Invi (Mar 7, 2015)

OreiTerrir..
v-v I forget where my hands are on the keys. ;-;


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

Invi

That was an easy one


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

cosmic-latte


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Heartcore


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 8, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 8, 2015)

Mayir0\Hazel  nailed it


----------



## Pearls (Mar 8, 2015)

Rwucjukuxhy
Um... this is easier on my tablet..


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

GoldieJoan


----------



## Invi (Mar 9, 2015)

x2k5a7y
 I can barely remember it. ;-; But yayyy. c;<


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

Invi


----------



## ethre (Mar 9, 2015)

Beardo


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Ethre


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

Natty


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 9, 2015)

Bearfo

that was much closer than I thought it would be...


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

Duzzel


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

duzzel


----------



## Beardo (Mar 9, 2015)

deerui


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

beardo


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 9, 2015)

deeruki

darn these sausage fingers...


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Deerui


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 9, 2015)

Natty

A+ for me


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

duzzel


----------



## Keitara (Mar 9, 2015)

cffgkl


----------



## Dead Master (Mar 9, 2015)

Keitar


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

dead mastwr


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 9, 2015)

deeeeeerui

Too many "E"s.


----------



## undernickle (Mar 9, 2015)

Caltjn rcKHICKEN


*claps to self*


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

undernickle


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

cosmopalye

- - - Post Merge - - -

im so awesome ^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

Deerui


----------



## deerui (Mar 10, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 10, 2015)

deerui


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## Boosh (Mar 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 (YAY)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

Booei


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2015)

darkdiz7


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 10, 2015)

Natty


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 10, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

cosmic[,\hhd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

GoldieJoan


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

c3€t3&#55357;&#56463;&#55357;&#56856;

Omg wtffff


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

How in the world did you manage that? XD

Darkfox7


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have no idea, let's try this again XD

X3*r:re

-.-


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

XD Oh, wow.

DarkFox7


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2015)

X2j6a7y

Closer than I thought I'd get o:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2015)

natty


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 10, 2015)

lynn194

oops


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2015)

Sir intgrq


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 10, 2015)

Natty


----------



## meenz (Mar 10, 2015)

DarkDesertFIx


----------



## LunaTheCatopian (Mar 10, 2015)

meenz


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

LunaTheCaatopian


----------



## Byngo (Mar 11, 2015)

Ellabella12345


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

Natty


----------



## deerui (Mar 11, 2015)

x2ksa7y


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

Sooooooo close!

deerui


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

deerui


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

X2k6a8y


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Heyden (Mar 11, 2015)

Z4k&e77


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 11, 2015)

haydenn


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## Tiramisu (Mar 12, 2015)

ellabellla1245


----------



## deerui (Mar 12, 2015)

tiramisu


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

Deerui


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 14, 2015)

ellabella1345


----------



## Pearls (Mar 14, 2015)

Tricmh,k
I really hate my laptop


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 14, 2015)

GodldieJoan


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

Becca617 

OMG YES i actually got the numbers right


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

ellanella23456


----------



## FrostyPaws (Mar 14, 2015)

cocovampire


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

FrostyPaws


----------



## friedegg (Mar 14, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

Kawaii902


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 14, 2015)

ElksbrkksEtyui

I love typing your name with my eyes closed.  It gets so mangled.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

Zoetrope 

aw x)


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

elleagrpps234rty


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

rory%raston

;w;


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

kikuouo
;-;


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 14, 2015)

Rituhdzcgjn

This is impossible without a physical keyboard!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

zoetrope


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory&Easyon


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

ellabekka123456


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory^Easton


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory*Easton


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

ellsbrlls23456


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

Rory&Easton


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

r;;ac3ooq12345


----------



## hanashi (Mar 15, 2015)

chasemporor1998


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeremy


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 15, 2015)

pdsfkgwi
... wow that was bad.


----------



## alesha (Mar 15, 2015)

Duzzek
Ooh...nearly


----------



## Hawkward (Mar 15, 2015)

alesha

Alright! My typing skills aren't that bad.


----------



## alesha (Mar 15, 2015)

Haekward
Ooh


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 15, 2015)

alesga


----------



## alesha (Mar 15, 2015)

Duzzel
Yay!


----------



## Moddie (Mar 15, 2015)

alesha 
I don't normally need to look at my keyboard when typing so this was pretty easy for me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Moddie

(same here)


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 15, 2015)

c2k6r8i
Oh wow..


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Rory&Easton


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 15, 2015)

x3k5v7u
close i guess...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Rory&Easton

^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k6a8y


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

JessaBelle. Yay!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

bigger34


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 15, 2015)

X2j7a9u


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Duzzel


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 16, 2015)

X2k5s8Y  ..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

ellabella1234

- - - Post Merge - - -

agh i didnt know there was a 5 ; v ;;


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

deerui

OH YEAH! FOR ONCE I ACTUALLY DID IT MY MOTHER MUST BE SO PROUD OF ME ;v;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Darkfox7


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

X2kz5ay
Your username is way to hard ;w;


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 17, 2015)

sailoreamion


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 17, 2015)

ellabella123454


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 17, 2015)

DarkCesertFozs


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

f9aaii


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh god... here we go x.x

CheosRmperor120--

Fail... XD


----------



## Moddie (Mar 17, 2015)

jagiarnick

...So close.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

Moddie


----------



## tumut (Mar 17, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Lucykieran (Mar 17, 2015)

Skyhook


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 17, 2015)

lidukirtisn
Oh wow..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 18, 2015)

Rory*Easton


----------



## oreo (Mar 18, 2015)

ellaberlla1234

ok... ok...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

milkbae


----------



## Kittilicious (Mar 18, 2015)

NOiru


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 19, 2015)

Kittilicioud


----------



## tumut (Mar 19, 2015)

trickilivku


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 19, 2015)

Sjyfiih


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 19, 2015)

spingfebob


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 19, 2015)

0pizzachu23


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 

Yay c:


----------



## azukitan (Mar 19, 2015)

Snazzapple


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

azukitan


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

x3k5xy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

Snazzapple


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 19, 2015)

X&#55357;&#56877;UFr


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

O_O How does that...how does that even happen...

FuzzyBengal247


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

Z2k6a8y


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

my typing skills are crap but here goes

ellabella12345

YES! lol i thought I was missing the numbers completely and missed an L


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

toadsworthy


----------



## toastia (Mar 20, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## emre3 (Mar 20, 2015)

tkastja


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 20, 2015)

emre34


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Fizzii


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 20, 2015)

x2js7gy

Uhhhh ._.


----------



## starlite (Mar 20, 2015)

uouo90

gosh darn it lol


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2015)

starlite


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 lets check
 starlite


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie


----------



## toastia (Mar 20, 2015)

X26khjk


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2015)

toastia


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y


----------



## toastia (Mar 20, 2015)

mayoreevie


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

toastia


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

X3k6a7y

SO CLOSE


----------



## jfstalkertje (Mar 20, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

jfstalkertje


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

Ekkabella12345
Nearly..


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

goldiehiag

I only read the first part lol


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

staticisyivqqqe


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

goaldoejoan

CLOSE


----------



## emre3 (Mar 21, 2015)

staticistic1112

omg


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

emre3
YAY


----------



## offing (Mar 21, 2015)

Goldiejoan

Well that wasn't too hard!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 21, 2015)

offing


----------



## m12 (Mar 21, 2015)

ellabella12344

So close


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 21, 2015)

m12


----------



## Locket (Mar 21, 2015)

ellavella12345

Have fun with mine


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 22, 2015)

The diner light of fawn

Lol


----------



## loreiid (Mar 22, 2015)

ShinuYoshi


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 22, 2015)

Spoopy Christe


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

Ekkavella12345
One day I'll get it


----------



## alesha (Mar 22, 2015)

Goldoejqon

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quite near


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

Alesja
Nearly


----------



## deerui (Mar 22, 2015)

goldiejoan


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

deeryt


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

GoldieHoanj


----------



## MagsyPies (Mar 22, 2015)

Dark d a eg roc <--- iPad keyboard with autocorrect lol xD


----------



## deerui (Mar 22, 2015)

magsypues


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 22, 2015)

deerti


----------



## emre3 (Mar 22, 2015)

bigger34

yay


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Emrr


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2015)

fuzzynemjs;249


----------



## sheepie (Mar 22, 2015)

staticistic1112


oh my gosh i didn't think i could almost..


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

sheepie

yes~


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoewamo,


----------



## ethre (Mar 22, 2015)

staticistic1113


----------



## Timegear (Mar 22, 2015)

ehtyre


----------



## Locket (Mar 22, 2015)

Timegear


Did it!


----------



## ethre (Mar 22, 2015)

The Dinal Lifn ape aspw,

...

I tried. xD


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 22, 2015)

ethere


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2015)

Roru#yasrpn


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 22, 2015)

staticistic1115


----------



## himeki (Mar 22, 2015)

eellabelle12345


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 22, 2015)

MayorWvvie


----------



## deerui (Mar 22, 2015)

lynm002


bae avatar btw


----------



## SeccomMasada (Mar 22, 2015)

Deeryoiyj 

I made you a new username.... 

You're welcome


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

SeecomMesfsa

Enjoy c:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon


----------



## nard (Mar 24, 2015)

daeksesertvox

im on mobile ok


----------



## Moddie (Mar 24, 2015)

peacg fuxx

...Close enough.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

if I dont get this right I'm a n00b
ok here goes..
mossie
DARN IT


----------



## Moddie (Mar 24, 2015)

staticisruc1114

Ugh, I'm getting worse. ^^;
(Also 'Mossie' would be a cute name, haha.)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

WOOT I GET A SECOND GO
lets do this..
moaaie
DAMMIT AGAIN :UU


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 24, 2015)

staticstick1114


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

staticistic1114

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd

honeyprinnce


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

deerio


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

sttaicisic1114


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

deerop


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

Staticistic1114

idek if im getting it right, your username is too hard for me to read cries ; v ;;


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 24, 2015)

deerui


----------



## lazuli (Mar 24, 2015)

oop
goneyprince


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

compue reAJ


----------



## Boosh (Mar 24, 2015)

deerui


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

boosh


----------



## BellBella (Mar 24, 2015)

Deesrui .

( sorry, I can type blind.. lol)


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 24, 2015)

BellBella


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

honetprince


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

boure


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

AGAIN
deerio
UUGHHHHH


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

staticistic1115

arg D;


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 25, 2015)

ellbella12345


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

trickilicky


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

again
here goes...
deerio
GSBKUHFIJLLODJLSOREKDS:OGRFe


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

sratistic2225


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

sktgool


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 25, 2015)

staticistic113


----------



## Astelulu (Mar 25, 2015)

DarkDesertyFox


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

asyelulu


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 26, 2015)

statcuiustuc1114


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Trufklily

A little close


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

oh god im scared


gabi<3enimlacrossing


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

deerui


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 26, 2015)

ellanella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

honeyprince


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

elanella12345


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

staticistic1114


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Mar 26, 2015)

x2m5s8u

That name is a killer in this game >.>


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

mr.arowk


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

derrui


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Mar 26, 2015)

ekkzvrkks23466


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> x2m5s8u
> 
> That name is a killer in this game >.>



I know 
A few have gotten it, though.

Mr. Marowak


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y

OMG YES


----------



## Enui (Mar 27, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I know
> A few have gotten it, though.
> 
> Mr. Marowak



the hardest part for me s sitting there trying to memorize your name to know what to type



enui


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

deerui


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## Casster (Mar 27, 2015)

e;;abe;;a12345

darn


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

vastter


----------



## azukitan (Mar 27, 2015)

deerui


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 27, 2015)

azukitan


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Vixionari


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 - Not much of a challenge for a touch typist, sorry ^^;


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 27, 2015)

chaoticrovker


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 27, 2015)

ThatLander

- - - Post Merge - - -

so close ;0;


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 27, 2015)

Vicionari. I tried..


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

ThatLancer


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 27, 2015)

ChsotivRocker

Better than I expected I'd do... XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

PPUAlchemist


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

ellanella12345 - Darn, used the wrong finger or something xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

chaoticrocker

SO CLOSE! we had to do tests at my school to use keyboards without letters and with our eyes closed so we could use the "bumps" which not even all computers have.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

ellabrlla12
4


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 28, 2015)

deerui  I did it Really


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

_hakoe_


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 28, 2015)

deerui


Pretty easy/short one.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

abby534534


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

ellabella12345 ayyy


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

kikiiii
Easy af tho


----------



## oreo (Mar 28, 2015)

sailorweamon

darn!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

milkvae
So close~


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

sailoeeamon

dang okay


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

kikiiii


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

yoyo94
Wait, how did I get 94?!


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 28, 2015)

sailoreamon
I know all the keys, so pretty easy


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

Meliodac

So close.... ._.


----------



## Casster (Mar 28, 2015)

toto98

Pfft


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 28, 2015)

Casster


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

honeyprincuuuu

<3


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

azuyinah


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

yoyo98


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 28, 2015)

ChatuixRocker 

So close!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

pokedide829 - Only 2 off...


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 29, 2015)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 29, 2015)

Melioras


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

Th pebhrbttef dich


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 29, 2015)

yoyo98


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 29, 2015)

hoeyribce

Uhhh -.- *face palm*


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 29, 2015)

yoyo98


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> X2k5a7y
> 
> OMG YES



Blah! I missed it! Congrats! You've been trying forever to get it! 
You get a gold star.







- - - Post Merge - - -

Kitty2201


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 29, 2015)

X2kayh

nope


----------



## matt (Mar 29, 2015)

ScrummyPrince

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh dear that went horribly wrong


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

matt
so easy tho.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

sailoreamon


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

eppaheppa1234


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 30, 2015)

skyhook


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 30, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Hirosuka


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 31, 2015)

ChaotixRocker

Wow I aced it


----------



## Artinus (Mar 31, 2015)

Money Hunter

Easy when you've been using a keyboard for most of your life..


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 31, 2015)

artinus ayy


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

mijiii

... ;w;


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Loltpup


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

ChatoixROcker

close enough


----------



## Mahogany (Mar 31, 2015)

Noiru


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

Mahogant


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

Noiru


----------



## Leela (Mar 31, 2015)

Skujook


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2015)

Leela
Shorter names are easier


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

jellonoes​


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

saolpreamon


----------



## desy (Mar 31, 2015)

chaptoxrocler


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

desu


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 31, 2015)

ChaituxRicjer


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

Meliosas


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Apr 1, 2015)

shiny Ioshi

Woah. I was actually pretty close!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 1, 2015)

Marinesotrm


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Lotty3301


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 1, 2015)

ChaotixRrocker


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 1, 2015)

flowwr child


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

knn bnnff

i'm on wii u so that was never gonna happen


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Zanw


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 1, 2015)

Chaotic doxser

...close enough!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

StarruAC>J


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

kaylagirl


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k4auu


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

X3k5a7y 

SO close


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

kaylagirl


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7u


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

X3k5a7y

Arg


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

ellabe..`123


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 2, 2015)

Skyjhook


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 2, 2015)

tricklylily


----------



## ryan88 (Apr 2, 2015)

Pokesude729


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

ryan55


----------



## Lynnedge (Apr 2, 2015)

CaoticRocker

Dangit, forgot the h and typed a c.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Lynnedge


----------



## Mayor Of Freyton (Apr 2, 2015)

ekkabekka12345


----------



## Lynnedge (Apr 2, 2015)

Mayor Of Freton

THE Y.
I FORGOT.
THE.
Y~!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Lynnedge


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a8y

ur username is complicated stoP


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

kikiiii


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

'x2j5a7y

Really...I hit the ' key instead of shift?
j vs k


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 3, 2015)

Fawning 
Yay I was able to do it! (doesn't help that I'm always on my computer typing haha)


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 3, 2015)

Lima:e,o,s I think you were on the wrong page...


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 3, 2015)

ChoatixRocker  ><


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

Trickilicky


----------



## Pearls (Apr 3, 2015)

ellavella23456


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2015)

goldieJoab
hmm almost


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 3, 2015)

Jellonoes


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 3, 2015)

honeyprince


----------



## Silas James Reel (Apr 3, 2015)

Snowtyke


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2015)

aj,kAhMWA EWk

Well, that was a gigantic failure.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

DarkDesertFox


----------



## Giga (Apr 3, 2015)

ellwlla12345


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

Giga


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

X4<7;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

X;jGhUux).)
Kill me now


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247
^-^


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

Heeere we go
X2k&g
CHANGE YOUR NAME SO MY FAT THUMBS CAN TYPE IT


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247

Lol, nevar!
If ellebella can type it, you can type it!
Took them forever to finally get it, though.


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

X;!)€.>
...i dont deserve to live
View attachment 89008
^life's greatest achievement


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2015)

Fuy/vwnfL1245


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

DarkDesertFox


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

ellanekka23456


----------



## Locket (Apr 5, 2015)

Skyhook

I DID IT!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 5, 2015)

The Fnal Light Of Dawn


----------



## yoyo98 (Apr 5, 2015)

ellabd..sqryuu

What the **** is that o.o


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 5, 2015)

toyo09


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 5, 2015)

yoyo98
that wasn't so bad


----------



## yoyo98 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sco55Dicc

o.o


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 5, 2015)

yoyo98


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

X3K6A8Y


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 6, 2015)

ellabe;;a12345


----------



## hzl (Apr 6, 2015)

Dnoeyukre 


errr


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 6, 2015)

hzi


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 6, 2015)

ScottSiz


----------



## hzl (Apr 6, 2015)

Snietyoke

 hey I'm improving.,
come on guys I made it easy for you mine is so simple


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 6, 2015)

hzl

I DID IT


----------



## lalapyu (Apr 6, 2015)

Snowtyke

Darn. That went better than expected .-.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 6, 2015)

lalapui

SO CLOSE


----------



## hzl (Apr 6, 2015)

snoetpke

I WILL GET THIS


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 6, 2015)

hzl

EASY


----------



## hzl (Apr 6, 2015)

SNOWTYPE
I'M GETTING THERE


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 6, 2015)

hx;

How did I fail


----------



## Pearls (Apr 6, 2015)

Snoetuke


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

GoldieKpan


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 6, 2015)

Skyhook


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 7, 2015)

Snowtyke


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

Kitty//0-

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 7, 2015)

Prabha


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 7, 2015)

ellabella12345

I did it!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 7, 2015)

snowtyke


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 7, 2015)

Ellanr.la12345


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 7, 2015)

kazyrock


----------



## Rory&Easton (Apr 7, 2015)

kippla


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Rory&Easton


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 8, 2015)

ChaotixRocker

Nailed it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

LaBelleFleur


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 8, 2015)

dn0wyulr


i have been away from a keyboard for so long


----------



## Rory&Easton (Apr 8, 2015)

idflndt


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

Roey&Easrob


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

ShinyYoshi


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 8, 2015)

ellabe;;a12345


----------



## Montavely (Apr 8, 2015)

Kurrt3811


----------



## Android (Apr 8, 2015)

Montavelly

damn I thought it had two Ls


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

Andrios


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

x2k5a7y


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

fINNIAN

I spelled it right..
But I just came from the [Caution] Cover Your Ears thread..
I hate you caps


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 9, 2015)

Jellomes

Damn it!


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 9, 2015)

StarrySAcn;l


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2015)

Sbiwernw
well that failed


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2015)

Goldie jone

autocorrect stuff lol


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 9, 2015)

Haydenn


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Snowtyke

yesss


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 9, 2015)

Jellonoes


THAT WAS EASY


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

Snowtyke


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

chaotixRoker


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

You were CLOSE!

ellabella12345


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 9, 2015)

ChaituccRpvler


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

DarkDesertE0d


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 9, 2015)

skyhiij


----------



## supercat (Apr 9, 2015)

SteawnerryCream


----------



## soda (Apr 9, 2015)

supercat


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

soda


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm on an iPad so 

X2l5a9h


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

kazurock
****...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Skyhook


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

X3k6a8y 

D;


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

allebela12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 10, 2015)

Ellabella13456


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish


----------



## kelpy (Apr 10, 2015)

ellabella12345

woo!


----------



## zelorm (Apr 10, 2015)

Jollojw

Meh


----------



## kelpy (Apr 10, 2015)

zelorn

close. just add an 'n'


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Jellonoes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

X2j5a6y


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Vizionari


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 11, 2015)

X2kHYU


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 11, 2015)

Kittu2201


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 11, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 11, 2015)

Bion Bonne


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2015)

trivki;ovku


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 11, 2015)

Iddlnsndt


----------



## Pearls (Apr 11, 2015)

pokexhxd898


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

GoldieJoan


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

ekkabekka12345

Close! I just needed to do l's instead of k's!


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 12, 2015)

Moonllihy0


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

Snowtyke


----------



## cIementine (Apr 12, 2015)

mayoreccue

oops


----------



## Peebers (Apr 12, 2015)

pumpkind 

. _ .


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 12, 2015)

Peebers

Yay


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 12, 2015)

Snowtuke

Close


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 12, 2015)

pokedude728

So close!!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hakoe


----------



## Aviciil (Apr 12, 2015)

ellabellaqwert

awh 1 line below the numbers -.-


----------



## zelorm (Apr 12, 2015)

Avidikk


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

zelorm


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y


OMG YES


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 14, 2015)

ellbella123455


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

trickilicky


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

ellaneppa12345


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 14, 2015)

That's hard!!

Idfldnsndt o.o wow!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

MOonlight-

Ooo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

llabep;[a23456


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

gsygwuihb. 

good enough


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 14, 2015)

Prenets
That sounds like a disease 
I'm better with my elbows
Peebers
See?


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247

Clearly there are people on this forum who never learned how to type lol. You shouldn't need your eyes to do it at all.


----------



## michabby (Apr 14, 2015)

remi❀ph❀si❀


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

michabby DD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

peeneers


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

idflfnsndt


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 14, 2015)

MayprEvvoe


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 14, 2015)

mayorebbie


Almost


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

hakoe

Ha ha, still good at this. > : D


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

spCrossing


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

MayorEvvie


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 14, 2015)

qrcrosisnf

Not too bad


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

Hajie


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 14, 2015)

Mayorevvie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

RebeccaShay


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 14, 2015)

ellabellaq2345


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 15, 2015)

Moonligfht0-


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

Trickilickh

so close ; v ;;​


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

pkachu c;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

Peebers


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2015)

ELAABEP;A12345


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

Iskkinsndlf​


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 15, 2015)

pkaxhu


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

Bluw chees monket​


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 15, 2015)

Pkchu


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

The peanut butter wish
Stupid autocorrect.


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

Sailoreamin


I'm so bad at this...​


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

Pkachu
Or is that your username....*dun dun dun*


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

sailoreamon


----------



## Android (Apr 15, 2015)

Peeners

Woops


----------



## Yumeko (Apr 15, 2015)

android


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

Android said:


> Peeners
> 
> Woops



Omg I'm laughing so hard

Andirlrd


----------



## Android (Apr 15, 2015)

sailoreamon

YEAH


----------



## himeki (Apr 15, 2015)

Android


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 15, 2015)

MayorEvvie


----------



## himeki (Apr 15, 2015)

Jarrad



has waaaaaay to many candies


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

Karrad 

GDI ;_;


----------



## matt (Apr 15, 2015)

Puebers


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

matt


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 15, 2015)

Peebers


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 15, 2015)

Jarrad


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2015)

Bluevheeseminkeu


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

Haydenn


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh (Apr 15, 2015)

ellabella12345

I accidentally pressed a certain key while doing that which opened the 'Chrome Help Center'... hmm...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fighter_Kibbeh


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 15, 2015)

ellabella12345

yay!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 16, 2015)

dj_mask Yay!


----------



## doveling (Apr 16, 2015)

moonlight-


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 16, 2015)

poppet


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 16, 2015)

Kirry3301


----------



## Android (Apr 16, 2015)

Miinlight-

gud enoff


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 16, 2015)

ANdroid


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

moonluhjy=


----------



## starlark (Apr 16, 2015)

satan


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 16, 2015)

starlaek


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 16, 2015)

Miiblight0

lol


----------



## MyAnimal4Life (Apr 16, 2015)

vanillaceth :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

MyAnimal4Life


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k6a7y


so close D:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 17, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 17, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 17, 2015)

Tricktkvmt

Maybe mobile isn't the best mefium of playing this game.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Pokedude72&


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

Shayminskyforme88


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ellabella12233


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

shayminskyforme88


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ellavella12334


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

shayminskyforme99


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Katlagudk


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Katlagudk



That made me laugh harder than it should have
I'm trying again

shayminskyforme88


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> That made me laugh harder than it should have
> I'm trying again
> 
> shayminskyforme88


Sorry, touchscreen keyboard 
Iatlagueo


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 17, 2015)

kaylagutl


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

moon lights-


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 17, 2015)

Starlak


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

spanjbeb


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Stariarh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskyforme88


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Elllabella1235


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

electric


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 18, 2015)

Ellabella12345
I did this on my iPod...


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonlight-


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 18, 2015)

Elrctric


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonligjy-


----------



## Sumia (Apr 18, 2015)

Electric


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Sumia


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

Electric


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Ellanella12334


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

electric


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Ellabella12345


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

electri  I PUSHED THE SPACE BAR INSTEAD OF THE C WOE IS ME


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

KayfrrKyink

LOL ^ Whoops. xD


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Electric

Yay! Got it on iPad


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskuforne88

... close enough.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Jamesoarker


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 18, 2015)

At least it wasn't James 'Porker' hahaha


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Haha

JamesOaekwe


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminwkuso me88


Lol


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 18, 2015)

Bubblehum k.k


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Jakes aeiwe


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

shawyminskyforme88


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

S aroa i


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

shaymine smyfor em 98


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

starlark


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

n o pe


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 18, 2015)

statlsyk


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

KAINARShelp


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

starlark


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k6ay


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

That was actually a really good try! ^-^


starlark


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

x2k5a6y


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

so close! 

piimisu


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7j


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

Kain Aronoele


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 18, 2015)

ellballa12345


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

tamagotchi


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

tamagotchi

X2k5a7y (not sure if thats ur exact name, im in advanced edit)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

piimisu


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

tje gofd wieem


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

starlark


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 18, 2015)

Ellabekka12234

Close..


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Bubblegum K,K


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 18, 2015)

Elevtriv 

Close enough


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 18, 2015)

Bubblegum H.H.

Awww, dammit ; ^;


----------



## piichinu (Apr 18, 2015)

KainAronoele


----------



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Piimisu

^v^


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 18, 2015)

Eltectric
Close...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

Moonlight-


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 19, 2015)

Ellabekka12345


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish

Took a keyboarding class in middle school hell ye


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

kaylagirl


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

kayklagirk


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Trickikiche


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

shayminskyforme9898


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Starlark

Yay, got it on iPad XD


----------



## Electric (Apr 19, 2015)

Shyminskygirje88


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2015)

Electeic


----------



## Electric (Apr 19, 2015)

Idfldnsndy


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 19, 2015)

elecyric


----------



## piichinu (Apr 19, 2015)

Meijin Kurito


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 19, 2015)

piimisu


----------



## piichinu (Apr 19, 2015)

JamesParker


----------



## Peebers (Apr 19, 2015)

piimisu


----------



## Redficasu (Apr 19, 2015)

peebers

(wow, i did it!!!)

(bet no one can do mine xD)


----------



## piichinu (Apr 19, 2015)

Redficasu


----------



## Peebers (Apr 19, 2015)

piimisu yet again ;-;


----------



## piichinu (Apr 19, 2015)

Peebers


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 19, 2015)

piimisu


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 19, 2015)

sailorreamon


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 19, 2015)

soCrossing


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

Snowtuke


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

N ihinku irk


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 19, 2015)

shayminskuforme88


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- so close ; ^;


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 19, 2015)

KainAronoele

OMG are you serious I never type with my eyes closed and I have ****ty keyboard skills


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

doggaroo


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 19, 2015)

doggaroo

Aw, yay! 

Oops, was too slow xD

starlark


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

KainAronoele


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 19, 2015)

AtotsSpot

Yay!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 19, 2015)

Pokedude829

Awwww...so close!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 19, 2015)

ATotsSpot


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 19, 2015)

KainAronoele


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

JamesParker


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

starlark


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 19, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 19, 2015)

sailoreamon


----------



## Locket (Apr 19, 2015)

KainAronoele

I had to look at your username to correctly spell 'Aronoele'


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 19, 2015)

ellella12345


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 19, 2015)

JanesOarjer

Close


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 19, 2015)

pokedude838

aw messed up on the numbers


----------



## kittencat (Apr 19, 2015)

Money Hunter


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

kittencat


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Apr 19, 2015)

ellabwlla`1235

shoot, I messed up


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dragonqueen0912


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 19, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 19, 2015)

kaineronele


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Apr 20, 2015)

PlasmaPower

woohoo


----------



## Orieii (Apr 20, 2015)

Yukadh yanhnj

Curse my mobile device *shakes fist* > n <


----------



## Soulzy (Apr 20, 2015)

Orieii

Yes nailed it!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 20, 2015)

Soulzy


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 20, 2015)

ellanella12345
Sooo close!!!


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 20, 2015)

Moonlightp


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Tricki,i ky


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 20, 2015)

shayminsktfor,e66
Clooose enough!


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 20, 2015)

Moomligjy)

Close enough


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 20, 2015)

pokedude729

Woo!


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 20, 2015)

KainAronoeke

Close


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 20, 2015)

Bubblegum K.K

Yay, I did it 
Thought I missed the K's again xD


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 20, 2015)

KainAROmoele


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 20, 2015)

StrawbettuCreab


Ha, my fails are fabulous


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

Bubblegum K.K.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 20, 2015)

ToTSpoy


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

sailoreamon


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 20, 2015)

ATotsSpot


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 20, 2015)

sailorafmon


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 20, 2015)

JamesParker


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 20, 2015)

sailoreamon


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 20, 2015)

pokedude920

heh, not bad....


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

flowergender.... i was really nervous about that...


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 20, 2015)

toadsworthu
NOOOOO I missed the y!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

dj_mask said:


> toadsworthu
> NOOOOO I missed the y!



toadwortharuuuuuuuu! 

dj)mask.... damn underscores


----------



## Locket (Apr 21, 2015)

toadswoethy


I guess your woethy.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 21, 2015)

the final light of dawn

- - - Post Merge - - -

BAM!!!


----------



## Locket (Apr 21, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> the final light of dawn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BAM!!!



Forgot the capital letters. I give you a C-

toadsworthy


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 21, 2015)

toadsworthy 

REDEMPTION!!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 21, 2015)

puhleaseeeeee!
The Final Light OF Dawn

- - - Post Merge - - -

bonus round: dj_mask


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 21, 2015)

toadsworthy

Woohoo.


----------



## Locket (Apr 21, 2015)

La wllwDlwir

Not even close


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 21, 2015)

Yhe Ginal Light OF Farn

Yeah... I tried lol


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 21, 2015)

Dj_mask


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 21, 2015)

pokedude638
Close!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 21, 2015)

moonlight-

yoooo


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 21, 2015)

kikiiii


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 21, 2015)

Moonligjht=


----------



## Electric (Apr 21, 2015)

Trickiliky


----------



## OliviaBeth (Apr 21, 2015)

Elecric

(so cloSE)


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 21, 2015)

UjycyaVerg


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 21, 2015)

StrawberryCream 


YEEESSSSS!!!


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 21, 2015)

Bubb,eBj Mm


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 21, 2015)

Meijin Kuriyo

Aww dang it ; ^; so close


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 21, 2015)

KaimAromole


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 21, 2015)

Neijub Jyruti


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 21, 2015)

Snowtuke

Close enough 8D


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 21, 2015)

mydonicpklush


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 21, 2015)

^I loled

StrawverryCrem


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 21, 2015)

myslnk pliah


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 21, 2015)

msuhub Jyeuri


----------



## himeki (Apr 21, 2015)

StrawberryXream


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

MayorEvvoe


----------



## OliviaBeth (Apr 21, 2015)

kitty3302


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

OliviaBeth


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 21, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 22, 2015)

Kitty2291


Trying your own name, interesting xD


----------



## one (Apr 22, 2015)

kainaronoele???


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

one


----------



## kelpy (Apr 22, 2015)

Noirue
whoops overtyped


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 22, 2015)

Jelloboes

Boo..


----------



## tumut (Apr 22, 2015)

KainAeonwlw


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 22, 2015)

Skyhiij


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 22, 2015)

pokedufe304


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

mysonicplush


----------



## starlark (Apr 22, 2015)

ATotsSpot 






OHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Fa11enInsanity (Apr 22, 2015)

starlark

Nailed it!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 22, 2015)

Fa11enImsanity

OMG so close..


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

KainAronoeke

Nuuu ;^; One letter xD


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 23, 2015)

katiegurl1223

Wow I actually got it, thought I missed the "r" lol


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 23, 2015)

dj_mask

I for sure thought I missed the underscore xD


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 23, 2015)

katuiegurl1233  ><


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 23, 2015)

Trickilicky
Yes!


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 23, 2015)

Moonlighy-

Ha


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bubblegum K.K


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 24, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

Moonlight-


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Apr 24, 2015)

ellabnella12345


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2015)

Miss_Tisa



i typed it with my eyes open (actually i just copy pasted) wat r u gonna do

dont judge me uve all done the same too at one point or another dont lie


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 24, 2015)

Miss_Tisa 

Yeah!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Bubblegum K.K


----------



## Seasick (Apr 24, 2015)

x2ja4y

amazing


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 24, 2015)

doctorFanras


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

mysonicplush


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 25, 2015)

ellabella23456


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 25, 2015)

Snowrtyle


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2015)

Trickiligjcy

Lol I'm on an iPhone


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 25, 2015)

Jellonoes


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2015)

A kettle

AUTOCORRECT WHYY


----------



## Peebers (Apr 25, 2015)

jellonoes


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 25, 2015)

peebers


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

sailoreamon



poHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

starlark


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

ellabella23456

eh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

starlark

eh


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 25, 2015)

Ellabslla12344


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

Moonlight-


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (Apr 25, 2015)

ellsbrlls2345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

Bubblegum K.K


----------



## Raffy (Apr 25, 2015)

rllabella123456


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 25, 2015)

This is going to suck.

Matrouyshka_kat


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

pokedude729


----------



## Meliodas (Apr 25, 2015)

X2L5A7UI


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

Meliodas


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 26, 2015)

X2k5w86


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

pokedude729


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

X2k4a6y


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 26, 2015)

ellabella23456

I made the same mistake again?


----------



## doveling (Apr 26, 2015)

snowtyke

woo!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

poppet


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 26, 2015)

ellabella12345

Finally!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2015)

Snowruke


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 26, 2015)

shayminakyfpr,e99


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 26, 2015)

Kitty2291


----------



## Bibi Kitten (Apr 26, 2015)

Darkdesryfpx SO. CLOSE.


----------



## Mints (Apr 26, 2015)

Bibi Kiten

missed one letter :>


----------



## Peebers (Apr 26, 2015)

Minrs 

; _ ;


----------



## puni (Apr 26, 2015)

Peebers

got it perfect!!


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

puni


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 26, 2015)

CR33K


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2015)

mysonicplush


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 26, 2015)

mysonicplush


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 26, 2015)

PlAMPoqwe

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sounds French


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 26, 2015)

DarkDeserrtFox


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2015)

Mysonicolush


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

Apple2012


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 27, 2015)

ehhs
Close!


----------



## himeki (Apr 27, 2015)

Moonlight_


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

MayorEvvie


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 27, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## starlark (Apr 27, 2015)

pokedude829


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 27, 2015)

starkarj


----------



## Bibi Kitten (Apr 27, 2015)

SrtawbehyjDyeam


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Bibi Kitten


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

X2j528y

i can't remember your name with my eyes closed. sorry.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 27, 2015)

eggs


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 27, 2015)

kityy2991


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 27, 2015)

Plasha{pwer


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

Kitty3302

D;


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkDesertFox


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 27, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

ellabella122345


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2015)

eggs


----------



## Seasick (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkDesertFox

Woohoo!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

doctorVantas


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 27, 2015)

ellabella12345+


----------



## Snowi (Apr 27, 2015)

Moonlight-


----------



## Llust (Apr 27, 2015)

Snowi


----------



## SteveyTaco (Apr 27, 2015)

Sho8sh8


Nailed it (I'm on mobile mate)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2015)

SteveyTacp


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

DarkDesertFox


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 28, 2015)

ellabella`1234


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 28, 2015)

KittyWwi


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 28, 2015)

Moonlight-


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

kitty2201


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ellabella-2233


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

shayminskyforme99


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 28, 2015)

ellabella`12334


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

Moonlight-


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 30, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## emre3 (May 7, 2015)

kitty2201

Whoo


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

enre3

ooh close


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Jellonoes


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

X2k5a7uy

ok thank you index finger


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

xD 
So close. If only that silly 'u' hadn't sneaked in.

Jellonoes


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

X2k5atx

to be perfectly honest I forgot your username halfway through ;-;


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

jeloonoes​


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

itai


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

Jellonoes


----------



## Ramza (May 7, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

34423


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 7, 2015)

ekkabbekka12345


----------



## pokedude729 (May 7, 2015)

Plasvaledt


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

Pokedude729​


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 7, 2015)

itao


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 7, 2015)

Kitty2201
 I've done it yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 7, 2015)

Rainbp0w{amda


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

kitty2301


NAILED IT!
almost


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 7, 2015)

Nebude;oc


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

ekkabrlls1234


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2015)

Nebudelic


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## itai (May 9, 2015)

kirry2201​


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

itai


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

kitty2202


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

ekkabekka12345

lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Jellonoes


----------



## Hazelnut (May 9, 2015)

X2kay

and I accidentally opened iTunes

I've had this comp for five years and I didn't know I could do that hot damn


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Hazelnut 

^^ 
You're welcome xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y

OMG  YES


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

YAY! 

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Xwkra7y

D: nooo


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345

YAY I got it this time


----------



## Pug (May 9, 2015)

jellnoes


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

Pug


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

kissy22-11

confusion


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Kellonoes


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

e;;abe;;a12345


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

Kitty3301


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

myspmoc[;isj

wow I did really bad that time lol


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

Kitty2201 said:


> myspmoc[;isj
> 
> wow I did really bad that time lol



No, I think it's great >u< Made me giggle

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kitty2201

Yay! Success!


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

mysonic[;ush

Did a bit better that time xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

X2j8q45

....Well, that was horrible. 8D


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

mysonicp;uish


----------



## soda (May 9, 2015)

kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

soda


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 9, 2015)

x2k5YT


----------



## g u m m i (May 9, 2015)

farkSwawrGoc
Beautiful


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

g j , , o


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 9, 2015)

,yspmoc[;si


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2015)

PlasmaPower


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

kitty3-22


..uh


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 9, 2015)

Nebudelic


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

PlasmaPower


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

ekkalla12345

ekkalla.. I like it


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Jellonoes


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y 

 YAY


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

ellabella12344

so close


----------



## sylveons (May 10, 2015)

KaydeeIr8ji


----------



## tamagotchi (May 10, 2015)

sylveomns


----------



## sylveons (May 10, 2015)

tamagitvhi


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 10, 2015)

Sykveoys


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 10, 2015)

CommmanderLeahShe[hard


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 10, 2015)

Kittywpqq


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

CommanderLeac\gSheooard 

oops...


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

ooo ^o^


ellabelle12345
darn >.< Missed it by one letter.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 10, 2015)

LostEWasteland


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

kitty22014


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Jellonoes


----------



## starlark (May 11, 2015)

ellabella12345

bktpeve pk pa[;kc,e (that was supposed to be your user title lmao)


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2015)

star;ark


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Miner6262 (May 11, 2015)

KirrkIie


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2015)

Minwe6262


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Miner6262 (May 11, 2015)

Ellabejja132456


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Miner6262


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2015)

ellabe;;a12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Liseli (May 11, 2015)

Ella ella12344


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Liseli


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## Rhetorik (May 12, 2015)

X2k57T

That was tough..


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

Rhetorik


----------



## doveling (May 12, 2015)

ellabella12445


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 15, 2015)

forgot bout this xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Peyo e closeee xD


----------



## Trickilicky (May 15, 2015)

B e t h a n y


----------



## Rainbowchillpill (May 15, 2015)

faebhbd


----------



## adrino (May 15, 2015)

Rainbowchillpill


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

adrino


----------



## Liseli (May 15, 2015)

ellabella123345


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

Liseli


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 15, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Duzzel (May 16, 2015)

ellsbells23456

that's much closer than I thought...


----------



## nolifequeen (May 16, 2015)

DUzzwl


----------



## Duzzel (May 16, 2015)

mo;idequeen

eh... i was just as close as last time, this one just seems more wrong.


----------



## Pug (May 16, 2015)

Sussle


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2015)

pug


----------



## Trickilicky (May 16, 2015)

ellabellas12344


----------



## mogyay (May 16, 2015)

Trickililt


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 16, 2015)

mogyay


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

ellabella12345


oooooooooo


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 16, 2015)

star;arl


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 18, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## milkyi (May 18, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Yuelia


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 19, 2015)

X3k6u7


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 19, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 19, 2015)

Kitty2201

Hey.... I actually got it..


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

PanickingTruffle


----------



## Pearls (May 22, 2015)

ellabells12345
nearly


----------



## Ste (May 22, 2015)

GoldieJoan 
^.^


----------



## xara (May 22, 2015)

Ste (yours was easier cause only 3 letters xD)


----------



## You got mail! (May 22, 2015)

Frocehdrunf


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 22, 2015)

You got mail!


----------



## piichinu (May 22, 2015)

you got mail!

plasmapower


----------



## Kirindrake (May 22, 2015)

piimisu


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

Kirindrake


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

ellahrllqQwr

uh...


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

ellabelle123445


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

muusonicplush


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

ellanw...a12345


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

My name seems to be pretty easy, maybe because its actual separated words, idk
mysinucokis

wait, lemme try my name
Matshmallow mahid 
i'm obviously not as good as you guys


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

ella e;;12345


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

Hah omg…

Magic Marshmallow


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

Why is my name so easy it makes me sad i can't type anyone else's ;-;
eooabeooa23456


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow c:


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Aw, it's cute when you mess up though! I want to mess up too because it's funny xD

Magic Marshmallow

- - - Post Merge - - -

ellabella123345


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

ellanella12345

SO CLOSE 
WHY ME ;-;


----------



## You got mail! (May 22, 2015)

Magic marshmeoaow


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

You got mail!


----------



## GoldWatson (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush!


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

Yoi dor maul
what is this
what is my life

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops didn't realize 2 posts beat me to it >.<
gole 13wom
nailed it


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Yoi dor maul
> what is this
> what is my life



Magic Marshmallow

You are adorable omg


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

thanks, mysonjxl,jsn.
I said it right, right?


----------



## GoldWatson (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmellow69696969669696969696969696696969696969696966969696969696969669696969 Nailed it.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

How and why

Go;sDaysin


----------



## GoldWatson (May 23, 2015)

Magic Mushroom 696969696696969696969696966969696969696969669696969


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

why do you keep typing 69696969696699996996969696699696969696, GilsSafxub?


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmellow


----------



## NikkiKaji (May 23, 2015)

kitty3301


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 23, 2015)

NikkiKajo


----------



## Kanaa (May 23, 2015)

Kirry2291


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

kanayui


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

ellane;;a12345


----------



## Bulbamander (May 24, 2015)

MAFIX MAESHMELLOW

hahahaha xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Bulbamander


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 25, 2015)

X2k6a7y


----------



## Aerohail (May 25, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## CrossAnimal (May 25, 2015)

aerohail


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 25, 2015)

CrossAnimal


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 27, 2015)

kitty2201


----------



## Kirindrake (May 27, 2015)

ellabella12334

Ahhh so close ;3;


----------



## You got mail! (May 27, 2015)

Kirindrake 

I did it!


----------



## Kirindrake (May 27, 2015)

You got mail!

Yay so did I c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 29, 2015)

Kirindrake


----------



## Benevoir (May 29, 2015)

ellabella12345


----------



## lazuli (May 29, 2015)

honeyprince


----------



## Kirindrake (May 29, 2015)

computer trash

dang, added a space out of habit


----------



## Fine (May 29, 2015)

Kirindaeiki

Nailed it c:


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 29, 2015)

Fine


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

Ty2392


...What the...


----------



## mintellect (May 29, 2015)

Frozem drimls

..?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 30, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow


----------



## Kirindrake (May 31, 2015)

ellabella12345

YES! I DID IT! X3


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 31, 2015)

Kirindrake

Hmm. Easier than I thought.


----------



## mintellect (May 31, 2015)

Peqbukuhr6RUFFLE

...uh


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 31, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow

yay!


----------



## Kirindrake (May 31, 2015)

Yuari Yakumo

SO CLOSE! XO


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jul 13, 2015)

Kinrindra,d


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 13, 2015)

b e t h a n uy 

damn...


----------



## Espurr (Jul 13, 2015)

Aestivate

That wasn't that hard...  me tink I spel gud.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 13, 2015)

espurr


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall


----------



## Ste (Jul 13, 2015)

Valliecat


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

Ste


Oh wow i got it right


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Jul 13, 2015)

fork


----------



## Clavis (Jul 13, 2015)

Crazyredd"(


----------



## Heyden (Jul 13, 2015)

Ckabis


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_Haydenn_​


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 13, 2015)

peachieqafk


----------



## tassberri (Jul 13, 2015)

nijinymphos


----------



## Clavis (Jul 13, 2015)

tassberri


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 13, 2015)

Clacks

Not too bad for using an iPad...


----------



## Jacob (Jul 13, 2015)

amen dasiin

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh that was off


----------



## crispmaples (Jul 13, 2015)

Jacov+;awa;;


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 13, 2015)

Mayosufoepie


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 13, 2015)

You got mail!


----------



## aericell (Jul 13, 2015)

Kirindrake


----------



## Ami (Jul 16, 2015)

Happinessselivht


----------



## tokkio (Jul 16, 2015)

ami

wow that was so hard i almost cried...


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 16, 2015)

tokkio


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 16, 2015)

peortfey


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 16, 2015)

KabrokLss


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 16, 2015)

Awrsomeness1355

(I'm on mobile btw)


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 16, 2015)

spingenin


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

PaperCat


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 16, 2015)

happkndxxvdmjvbv


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

KantoKraze


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 16, 2015)

happinessdelight

BOO YAH!!!


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 16, 2015)

Gpighy2

Nailed it 
Dem skills doe


----------



## Cinn_mon (Jul 16, 2015)

Rebekaj Licks


----------



## mintellect (Jul 16, 2015)

Cinn$mkn


----------



## Rasha (Jul 16, 2015)

Megiv mstdhmellow

I tried ma best ^^;


----------



## mintellect (Jul 16, 2015)

E-cookies 

I typed something completely different but thanks auto correct


----------



## riummi (Jul 16, 2015)

magic marshmallow

*oh yeaa


----------



## tassberri (Jul 16, 2015)

ruimmi

WOOT


----------



## mintellect (Jul 16, 2015)

tassnsddi

Nailed it


----------



## Locket (Jul 16, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow

Yesss!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 16, 2015)

Mahov ms5hmsllow

Ffff i can't even write ur name with my eyes open >:c

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Magic Marshmallow
> 
> Yesss!



Th3 finsl ligj5 of dawn


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

R-C-ookies


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 16, 2015)

Jelloones


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

mitzi_crossing

Yeesss!


----------



## Locket (Jul 16, 2015)

Jellonoes

Wow... I'm on a roll!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 16, 2015)

The finsl ligjt of dawn

Man im so good at this game


----------



## kelpy (Jul 16, 2015)

R-Cookies

yessssss!!!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 16, 2015)

Jellonors


----------



## Clavis (Jul 16, 2015)

E-(cookies


----------



## Curry (Jul 16, 2015)

Coag9s


----------



## aericell (Jul 16, 2015)

ClamEaysCurry


----------



## Arualx (Jul 16, 2015)

happinessdeluught

almost got it!


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 16, 2015)

arauldf


ppbbt


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 16, 2015)

KAntoKrazePoo


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

renelah kicks

(Danggit i failed!)


----------



## Biskit11 (Jul 17, 2015)

thenu


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

nudjut11


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

Sealt


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 17, 2015)

awesomeness1230 

my typing is pretty good i had to take typing classes since i was in elementary lol


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

China botH jjeu

Whoa I'm so bad


----------



## Pearls (Jul 17, 2015)

Awesinebess2349
I am terrible at this -_-


----------



## AC Zoey (Jul 17, 2015)

Goldiejoan

Wow, I am amazed I got that! I though I messed everything up.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

AC Zoey


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 17, 2015)

R-Cookies


----------



## aericell (Jul 17, 2015)

Kirindrake


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

ya0008hedndelight


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 17, 2015)

Jellonpes


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

pokedude7890


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2015)

jellonoes

*>u<


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 17, 2015)

riummi

yay~


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

mitsi_crossinjg


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

Jellknoes


----------



## aericell (Jul 17, 2015)

Awesimeness1230


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 17, 2015)

hdpimtffgtkihjy


yes a+ typing


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 17, 2015)

KantoKrraze


----------



## TheMayorSaffron (Jul 17, 2015)

pojedyde839


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2015)

themayorsaffrom

*i was close xD


----------



## crispmaples (Jul 17, 2015)

riiummi


----------



## mintellect (Jul 17, 2015)

Matirsyzukye


----------



## Anfractuous (Jul 17, 2015)

magic marshmallow


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 17, 2015)

Anfractuouse

Dangit, whyyy, why did I think "e"!?!? >O<;


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 17, 2015)

Kirindrake


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 17, 2015)

dudeavides Dang it almost!!


----------



## aericell (Jul 17, 2015)

MissLily123


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 17, 2015)

happinessdelgiht


----------



## aericell (Jul 17, 2015)

mitzi_crossing


----------



## ajpinky (Jul 17, 2015)

hapoijsssbxskight
close enough
...
not really :n:


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

ajpinky


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 18, 2015)

happinessbeulight


----------



## Arstotzkan (Jul 18, 2015)

Cadbberry


----------



## drizzy (Jul 18, 2015)

SarassaKat


----------



## Curry (Jul 18, 2015)

drissy


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 18, 2015)

ClamEaysCurry


----------



## Arstotzkan (Jul 18, 2015)

Cadbberry


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 18, 2015)

SarasaKay


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

pojedude829

SO CLOSE


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrink


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 18, 2015)

happomsszsslodud.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 18, 2015)

Awesokebree1230

C'mon it sounds better like this


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 18, 2015)

R-cookies

WAS NOT EXPECTING THAT YES THANK YOU


----------



## mintellect (Jul 18, 2015)

FIFZII


----------



## Fenen (Jul 18, 2015)

Magix marsjekkis

10/10 for effort ;u; lmao


----------



## moonford (Jul 18, 2015)

Fenen!
Mine was kinda easy...
Hi Fenen!


----------



## Fenen (Jul 18, 2015)

White dkaminhi

Haha, I tried XD
And heyo! 
Idek if that got spell checked by my phone since those letters are no where near the ones in flamingo lol c':


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

Fenen
yay


----------



## duckvely (Jul 18, 2015)

GildieJian


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

ducjgkjc


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

GoldieJoan


----------



## duckvely (Jul 18, 2015)

Libfa


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## duckvely (Jul 18, 2015)

happunessdeluggt


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 18, 2015)

dilculiv


----------



## Clavis (Jul 18, 2015)

Fuzzuu

...i'm sorry


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Clavis


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 18, 2015)

happinessdelight 
:'D


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

Fizzii


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

Livra


----------



## beffa (Jul 18, 2015)

happinessdelight

...

i usually don't type looking at the keyboard anyway


----------



## aericell (Jul 18, 2015)

beffa


----------



## Forek (Jul 18, 2015)

haooinesdeifhtjtf


----------



## kelpy (Jul 18, 2015)

Forek


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 18, 2015)

Jellonoes


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jul 18, 2015)

Task force

Autocorrect wth xD


----------



## mintellect (Jul 18, 2015)

Gpiffj2

I tried


----------



## Pearls (Jul 18, 2015)

Magic Marshmalloe
Omfg so close


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 18, 2015)

GikdueHoabn

Close enough


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 18, 2015)

RASI,OO

(Sarcasm)Very Close


----------



## creamyy (Jul 18, 2015)

Jetic
ALMOST


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 18, 2015)

ZOMG 
oh!
cqeajyy


----------



## Brad (Jul 18, 2015)

Jetix


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 18, 2015)

Brad


----------



## Libra (Jul 19, 2015)

mitzi_crossing


----------



## Pearls (Jul 19, 2015)

Libra


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 19, 2015)

Goldieoan


----------



## Fenen (Jul 19, 2015)

Fizzii


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 19, 2015)

Fenen


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 19, 2015)

dudeabibes


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

Yuki Nagato

SUCCESS!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 19, 2015)

ars lurk


----------



## aericell (Jul 19, 2015)

Awesomeness1230


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

ua--9jessdep9gut

Close enough right?


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 19, 2015)

Rasunii 



Close!


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

MissLilu123


----------



## aericell (Jul 19, 2015)

Mayor London


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 19, 2015)

happinessdelight

Yes!


----------



## axo (Jul 19, 2015)

Aestivate

OMG WOW

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait no Rasumii

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol i did one for someone on page one xD


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 19, 2015)

chees4mees


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

misslilu

almost!


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 19, 2015)

Jetsson


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 19, 2015)

dudeabuses


XD omg


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2015)

MissLiky1/:

lol I'm on mobile too


----------



## duckvely (Jul 19, 2015)

SbinyYodhi


----------



## aericell (Jul 19, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

haouinessdekught

almost


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Jetix


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

ha[[omessde;ogjt

Nailed it.


----------



## yeri (Jul 20, 2015)

rasj kk

wtf just happened


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

yeri


----------



## shanni (Jul 20, 2015)

jetix


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2015)

shannj 

Dang, missed one letter :/


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

kawaiis


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

Jeric

3/5 ain't bad.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 20, 2015)

Rash,mi 10/10


----------



## Jacob (Jul 20, 2015)

msrot london

(sorry bout that, Ms. Rot)


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jaxh!pabspp


I am so bad at this


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesokrnrss1230


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 20, 2015)

AppleCracker


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2015)

Kirindrake


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 20, 2015)

MissLyly123

Gah! So close.


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 20, 2015)

Rasumii yay!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 20, 2015)

nijinymphia


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

Swiftsrrean


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2015)

dudkylib 

XD


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

KasaiiX4


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

duckylub


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

happinessdelughy


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

duckylic


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

Jerix


----------



## rkeating22 (Jul 20, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

rkeatnh22


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 20, 2015)

happy essdelightd


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

Articfix5


----------



## Pearls (Jul 20, 2015)

R-Cookues


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

GolfoeJoan


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 20, 2015)

R-Vookies


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

Kirindralr


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 20, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Articfix5



Lol! That should be my new name! I need that Arctic fix!

R- Cookies


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 20, 2015)

articfiz5


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

papddy


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 20, 2015)

Jetix


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Kirindrake


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 20, 2015)

happoiessde;ogjt


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

kirry2201


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

Jetis

Urrggg, so close!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

okaimii


----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2015)

Jetix


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 20, 2015)

happinwssdelijky  

UGH XD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

MISSlili124


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 20, 2015)

Jetix.

Exactly how is this hard?


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 20, 2015)

Silica_Meowmeow
It's easy if you paid attention in typing class.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

CREAKYSULVET


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 20, 2015)

R-Cookies


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

KirindfKe


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 20, 2015)

duckylove

Dangit habits :V


----------



## duckvely (Jul 20, 2015)

Kirindrake


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 21, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## okaimii (Jul 21, 2015)

Siicia_Meowmeow

Oops. I missed the L.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 21, 2015)

okaiimi

dangit, forgot whether the two "I"s were before or after the M @~@;


----------



## Hikari (Jul 21, 2015)

Kieindrake

So close...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

hujari


----------



## Hikari (Jul 21, 2015)

Jefiけ.

Oops! Accidently clicked on my iPad's keyboard language button, lol.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Hikari said:


> Jefiけ.
> 
> Oops! Accidently clicked on my iPad's keyboard language button, lol.


Really ._.


LolxD


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2015)

Jetix


----------



## Miharu (Jul 21, 2015)

GoldieJoan


----------



## aericell (Jul 21, 2015)

Miharu


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 21, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## aericell (Jul 21, 2015)

Silica_Meowmeow


----------



## drizzy (Jul 21, 2015)

gaooubessdekught

uh... well i tried


----------



## duckvely (Jul 21, 2015)

drizzy


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

xi kbou 

wot?


----------



## duckvely (Jul 21, 2015)

Jetix


----------



## aericell (Jul 21, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## duckvely (Jul 21, 2015)

happinessdelught
so close x.x


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 22, 2015)

Duckyluv
Awwww snap


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

rebelzjmlocld

WTF!?


----------



## jiny (Jul 22, 2015)

jefkz


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 22, 2015)

KawaiiXE

So close >~<


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

apollpkoxfocd

Wtf? ._.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jul 22, 2015)

Jerux


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

the lensir vjrrsd disb


Yep,i suck at typing without seeing the keyboard


----------



## Fenen (Jul 22, 2015)

Jetiz

*loud screaming noises*


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 22, 2015)

Fenen


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

Benevoir


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 22, 2015)

happeniss delite


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

dudeabides


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

happubrssdekught


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

ducktluv


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

haoounessdelight


----------



## duckvely (Jul 22, 2015)

Umeko


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jul 22, 2015)

duckylic


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish


----------



## axo (Jul 22, 2015)

hapinessdekight SO CLOSE


----------



## aericell (Jul 22, 2015)

chees4mees


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Miharu


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2015)

umeko


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

Swiftstresm


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 23, 2015)

Umeneko


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

plum cat lol

commanswelwahshepjard


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Umeko


----------



## duckvely (Jul 23, 2015)

happibessdelighy


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Miharu


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

drizzy


----------



## duckvely (Jul 23, 2015)

Miharu


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

duckylub 

(whoops mess up hahaha XD )


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

Mihaur

hahaha so close


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 23, 2015)

drizzy


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

you fot mail!


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Umeko


----------



## mintellect (Jul 23, 2015)

happinessdellfmr 

Well I got the first part right


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow


----------



## mintellect (Jul 23, 2015)

umeiko 

Yay!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 23, 2015)

Magic <arsh,ellow


----------



## ~Mayor Bella~ (Jul 23, 2015)

fawniung


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

mayor brlls


----------



## vetiver (Jul 23, 2015)

faening aw butts


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

vefucdf


----------



## aericell (Jul 23, 2015)

Jetix


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 23, 2015)

Happunessrilught

... Noppee, failed. XD


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Jul 24, 2015)

ReXyx3
Yaaaasss


----------



## Pearls (Jul 24, 2015)

Revehaf Hyxhs


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 24, 2015)

GodkiwUoK


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 24, 2015)

Awesomeness123-

So close


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

Benevlkf


----------



## duckvely (Jul 24, 2015)

Umeko


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

ducjtluv


----------



## Rasha (Jul 24, 2015)

happinrdddelight

nailed it


----------



## drizzy (Jul 24, 2015)

R-Cookies


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

drizzy


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 24, 2015)

Happiness delight 
Autocorrect fail


----------



## Dae Min (Jul 24, 2015)

Slammknt


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 24, 2015)

myonicplush


----------



## aericell (Jul 24, 2015)

mitzi_crossing


----------



## Rasha (Jul 24, 2015)

happinedddeligh5


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 25, 2015)

r-cpploes


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 25, 2015)

oaowexaat


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

l24andt


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 25, 2015)

Jetoc


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 25, 2015)

Fizzi


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 25, 2015)

JERUX


----------



## Locket (Jul 25, 2015)

00jancha


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 25, 2015)

The funal livhr of dawb


----------



## drizzy (Jul 25, 2015)

pokedude839


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2015)

drizzy


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 25, 2015)

Gregruuu


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 25, 2015)

va;;oecar


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 25, 2015)

Drahonquewen0912


----------



## Albuns (Jul 25, 2015)

Ca;;oevau


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2015)

Albey-kun


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 25, 2015)

Gregriiii


----------



## Llust (Jul 26, 2015)

mitzi_crossing


----------



## drizzy (Jul 26, 2015)

Skhsbj


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 26, 2015)

drizzu


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Jetix


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 26, 2015)

Happunessdelifht 

So close


----------



## Toffee Pop (Jul 26, 2015)

ShinyToshi
so cloose


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Toffee Pop


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 26, 2015)

NufERT


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Valliecat


----------



## drizzy (Jul 26, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

drizzy


----------



## Miharu (Jul 26, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 26, 2015)

miharu


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 26, 2015)

ndbudelic


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Dragonqueen-012


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2015)

happynessdelight


----------



## Starmanfan (Jul 26, 2015)

Dwnpiplip


----------



## aericell (Jul 26, 2015)

Starmanfan


----------



## Hawkward (Jul 29, 2015)

happinessdelight

I can't believe I got that as I am tired and it's dark in here!


----------



## Miharu (Jul 29, 2015)

Hawkward


----------



## Hikari (Jul 29, 2015)

Ihjdj

...I suck at typing, apparrently.


----------



## aericell (Jul 29, 2015)

Hikari


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

happinrddfrlijky


._. wot?


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2015)

jetix


----------



## Byngo (Jul 29, 2015)

riummi


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

natty


u wot m9?


----------



## aericell (Jul 29, 2015)

riummi
ninja'd

Jetix


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

its so lovely to ninja'd someone [Insert evil face here]
Lets see if i can do it again
happinessdeligjt
!


----------



## Hikari (Jul 29, 2015)

Jet I


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hikari


----------



## Buggy (Jul 29, 2015)

pokedydeb729
oh god (/_<)


----------



## aericell (Jul 29, 2015)

Buggy


----------



## Hikari (Jul 29, 2015)

Balk szzxs VM g

omfg I suck at typing


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

Hikari


Yep,u suck at typing


----------



## Hikari (Jul 29, 2015)

Jetix

i finally got one right, yay


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!

Hikari


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 29, 2015)

JEtus


----------



## aericell (Jul 29, 2015)

Arcticfox5


----------



## Dae Min (Jul 29, 2015)

hapinessdelighjt


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

stair clonal wy 



What??


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 29, 2015)

Aerdomeness123-


----------



## Byngo (Jul 29, 2015)

artkcdkz5


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 29, 2015)

Natty


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

You fit nauk

Wut?


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 29, 2015)

JETIS


----------



## aericell (Jul 29, 2015)

dudeabides


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 30, 2015)

Happinessdelight


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

Vallieay


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 30, 2015)

Fizzoo

NOOO! so close


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jul 30, 2015)

AppleCracjer. Not too shabby...


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

JonDoesAThing


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

happinessdelight

wheeeeeey


----------



## duckvely (Jul 30, 2015)

PHOENIX


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## duckvely (Jul 30, 2015)

happinessdelught


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 30, 2015)

duckuluv


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

AppleCracker


----------



## duckvely (Jul 30, 2015)

happinessdleljght


----------



## Dae Min (Jul 30, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

mysonicplush


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

happinessdelight

hell to the yeah


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

Fizzii


----------



## aericell (Jul 30, 2015)

Faeynia


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 31, 2015)

happinessdelight

*squeeee


----------



## Locket (Aug 1, 2015)

Flowerhender

HENDER!!!!


----------



## Dae Min (Aug 1, 2015)

Aithyciu


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 1, 2015)

mysinic flush


----------



## Vanoaker (Aug 2, 2015)

dudebifrd? 

lol oops


----------



## Jacob (Aug 2, 2015)

vsnoskrt

oh i was way off


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2015)

Jacobs@9-2-&&

Lol I tried to get the underscore!


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 2, 2015)

Kawaiix4  ><


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 2, 2015)

Trickilciky


----------



## Dae Min (Aug 2, 2015)

mitai_ceossing


----------



## creamyy (Aug 2, 2015)

mydonivpludh

close enough


----------



## Fenen (Aug 2, 2015)

Creamyy

Yassss


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

Fenen


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

happ[iness delight


----------



## Vanoaker (Aug 2, 2015)

Becc717 So close!


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

Vanoaker


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Aug 2, 2015)

*happinessdelight
Yay!!! *


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 2, 2015)

Pacific<ayorAlex


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

Becca617


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 2, 2015)

happinessdeligyt


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 2, 2015)

AppleCrqcker


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 2, 2015)

You got mail


Omg awesome


----------



## aericell (Aug 2, 2015)

Slammint


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 2, 2015)

happynesselight


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 3, 2015)

dudeabides


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2015)

Uou got mail$


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 3, 2015)

iddksjdasc


----------



## wassop (Aug 3, 2015)

arctucfix4


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 3, 2015)

wassop


----------



## Peter (Aug 3, 2015)

articfox5


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 3, 2015)

peterjohnxon


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

Artcuc did 5


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

Universaljellyfish


----------



## aericell (Aug 3, 2015)

Natty


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

happubessdekught

Omgggggggg!! XD


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

tianna


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 3, 2015)

Natty


----------



## aericell (Aug 3, 2015)

mitxi_vrossing


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

hapinessdelishht


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 4, 2015)

Natty


----------



## okaimii (Aug 4, 2015)

Jessie.


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 4, 2015)

okaimii

woah, i was sure i would mess up the on the is


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

Jessie.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Kawaii.4


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

Idflushd


----------



## Dae Min (Aug 4, 2015)

KawaiiF3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

mysonicplush


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

umeko


----------



## aericell (Aug 4, 2015)

Natty


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 4, 2015)

happindxxdd,jgbtx

wow what happened


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

Arxticfix6


----------



## punkinpie (Aug 4, 2015)

dukykus

Heh...


----------



## Dae Min (Aug 4, 2015)

punkinpie


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

mysonucplysh


----------



## aericell (Aug 4, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

happiness,ifhr


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 5, 2015)

kaewkkz3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 5, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake


----------



## Jacob (Aug 5, 2015)

mihari


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

Jacob_Lawall


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 5, 2015)

riunni


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

mylifeiscoke 

did that on purpose LOL


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2015)

riummi


----------



## Dae Min (Aug 5, 2015)

DarkDesertFox


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 5, 2015)

mysinucokyzgl

tablet keyboards suck


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2015)

ArcticFox5


----------



## mogyay (Aug 5, 2015)

DarkDesertFox

srsly this has never happened i'm so happy


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

mogyay


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

happinessdelihjy


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 5, 2015)

Kawaii2


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

00jachna


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

haponessdelihny


----------



## K i t t e n (Aug 5, 2015)

Natty


----------



## Dae Min (Aug 5, 2015)

K I G G E N


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

mysomicplish


----------



## Dae Min (Aug 5, 2015)

omg caps lock... didn't know you were on OTL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Natty


----------



## K i t t e n (Aug 5, 2015)

mysonicplush


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

K I y t e n


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 5, 2015)

Bafft

Don't judge


----------



## mintellect (Aug 5, 2015)

Slammit
Yey


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 5, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Slammit
> Yey



*ignore me*
its Slammint not slammit


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

Slammint


----------



## Locket (Aug 7, 2015)

Natty


----------



## Wishes_Delicious (Aug 7, 2015)

Aurhtdiy
wut


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2015)

Wishes_delicous


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

Natty


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 7, 2015)

happinessdeligbt


----------



## Albuns (Aug 7, 2015)

Tje [eamitnitter Fosj

Your name is stupid long, made all the more fun to type. x)


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2015)

Alby-Kyn


----------



## Byngo (Aug 8, 2015)

halonessdeligjt


----------



## Locket (Aug 9, 2015)

Natty


----------



## Pearls (Aug 9, 2015)

Aithuciut


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

GoldieJoan

FIRST TRY


----------



## aericell (Aug 9, 2015)

mayorjoe


----------



## Enny156 (Aug 9, 2015)

happinessdelight

yay :3


----------



## Shika (Aug 10, 2015)

enny156

Sweet! Didn't think I could do it.


----------



## jiny (Aug 10, 2015)

Shika


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

Kawaiix3


----------



## Kess (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty

~ aayy!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

kess


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

Natty


----------



## Cinn_mon (Aug 12, 2015)

happinessdelight

yay!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

cinn_mon


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

Narry


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

Moko


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 12, 2015)

Natty


----------



## okaimii (Aug 12, 2015)

Kannaa


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

okaimii


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 12, 2015)

okaimii

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd ;-;

Moko


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

Goldenapple


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 12, 2015)

natty


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

jelltdirto


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

Moko


----------



## mintellect (Aug 12, 2015)

Airhuckh


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 12, 2015)

happinessdelight

YEAAH


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

Goldenapplw

ONE LETTER! WHY!


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 12, 2015)

xD Rip

Aithucou

Wow...just wow


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

Goldenapple


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

happinessdwlifhr


----------



## JessSux (Aug 12, 2015)

Althycou


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

JessSux


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

AuthyCou


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

happimessdelight


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 12, 2015)

Authycoiu

Atleast I tried


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

00jachna


----------



## mintellect (Aug 12, 2015)

Athhckh

Nailed it


----------



## Blu Rose (Aug 13, 2015)

Magic Marshmalow

i've been doing typing classes 
this is better than it would've been before them


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

Blu rose


----------



## Aquamyrine (Aug 13, 2015)

natth


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

Aquamyrine


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 13, 2015)

Natyy


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 13, 2015)

trickilicku

; - ;


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 13, 2015)

godlemapp;le


----------



## Athariel (Aug 13, 2015)

gikwebaookw

So I was like, 1 key away almost EVERY LETTER. Seriously, look on your keyboard, I was SO close. :b

EDIT: Shoot I did Goldenapple, sorry oswaldies. But I'm not doing that again... >.>


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

Athariel


----------



## Zandy (Aug 13, 2015)

Z zggh

- Oh my gosh @_@.  Sorry Natty xD.


----------



## aericell (Aug 13, 2015)

Zandy


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 13, 2015)

hallj ess de,jgbt

Oh.


----------



## aericell (Aug 13, 2015)

Toffee Pop


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 13, 2015)

hqooib3wwe3kurh5 
Huh.


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2015)

g u m m i


----------



## Rasumii (Aug 13, 2015)

KawauuX3

So close


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 13, 2015)

Rasumii


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2015)

The Nidden Lwl

oh ok


----------



## aericell (Aug 13, 2015)

KawaiiX3


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2015)

happinessdelighg
so close


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 13, 2015)

KawaiiX4

Arg, almost made it


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2015)

acadeict1


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2015)

KawaiiX3

NAILED IT!


----------



## aericell (Aug 13, 2015)

Aithycou


----------



## Locket (Aug 13, 2015)

happinessdelight

 I DID IT! FINALLY!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

Aight ou


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 13, 2015)

Natty


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2015)

Goldenapple

nailed it!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Aug 13, 2015)

KawaiiX4

SOOOO CLOSE


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 13, 2015)

mkyoshi7

huh easier than I thought it'd be...


----------



## effys (Aug 13, 2015)

Holdenapple


----------



## jiny (Aug 13, 2015)

effys


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

Kawakix3


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 14, 2015)

Natty


----------



## Abela (Aug 14, 2015)

Trojilisjt wow I'm bad at this.....


----------



## okaimii (Aug 14, 2015)

Abela


----------



## sock (Aug 14, 2015)

okamii

Close xD


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

beightblueberry333


----------



## Miye27 (Aug 14, 2015)

nattk

So close....


----------



## Kanthy (Aug 14, 2015)

Mise337

Nope. xD


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2015)

Kanthy


----------



## Rey (Aug 14, 2015)

KawaiiX3!


----------



## mintellect (Aug 14, 2015)

Rey

Yey


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2015)

Magic Marshmelloe

omg so close


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

kawaiix2

NOOO


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob)lawall

So close! *cries*


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2015)

acadeict1
I did that last time what tf


----------



## mintellect (Aug 14, 2015)

Kawaiis3

SO CLOSE


----------



## aericell (Aug 14, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2015)

Articfox4
I forgot how to spell arctic okay?!


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 14, 2015)

KawaiiX3


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2015)

Goldenapple


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

Goldenapple


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2015)

Nasty


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

Kawaiiix3


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 14, 2015)

Ninjad :/

Naffy


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2015)

00jancha


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 14, 2015)

JawyySX23


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

KawaiiX2

lol A little less kawaii than usual


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh dear...


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

Damn ninja'd!

11jachna


----------



## aericell (Aug 14, 2015)

Arcticfoc6


----------



## jiny (Aug 14, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## mintellect (Aug 15, 2015)

KawaiiX3

YESSS


----------



## mintellect (Aug 15, 2015)

KawaiiX3

YESSS


----------



## Locket (Aug 15, 2015)

Magic Matshmallow didn;t tupw Mafic Marshmallow for a souble post

(Magic Marshmallow didn't type Magic Marshmallow for a double post)


----------



## Kanthy (Aug 15, 2015)

Aithyvou

Still nope. xD


----------



## allstar689 (Aug 15, 2015)

Jabtgt 

Oops.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 15, 2015)

allshae234


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

Magic Madshmallow

soo close


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 15, 2015)

KawaiiX3


----------



## Locket (Aug 15, 2015)

Kanaa


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

Aithycou


----------



## okaimii (Aug 15, 2015)

KawaiiX3


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

okaimii


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 15, 2015)

KawooX3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 15, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Locket (Aug 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y (eyes open to look at and try to memorize)

X2k6a7y

 -gasps-


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Aug 15, 2015)

aiyhycou

Only one letter,
*ONE*


----------



## Mini Mario (Aug 15, 2015)

Aithyciu

First time I messed up :O


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 15, 2015)

Mini mariuo


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

dudeabkdes


----------



## aericell (Aug 15, 2015)

KawaiiX3


----------



## mintellect (Aug 15, 2015)

happinwZsslkdne


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 17, 2015)

msgiv marshmelliw


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

PaperCat


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 18, 2015)

Happiness deoigtu

close ;^;


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 18, 2015)

polloNjzgk dA 

This is what happens when you use a phone or iPod


----------



## Azza (Aug 18, 2015)

Oops I got a difficult one 

Hardyharhahehahe


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

Azza

doesn't really matter since the A and Z are right next to each other lol


----------



## Byngo (Aug 18, 2015)

Azza


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 18, 2015)

Natty

You got ninja'd. c:


----------



## Albuns (Aug 18, 2015)

Goldenapple


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

Ally-Kun


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 18, 2015)

KawaiiX3

Yay


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 18, 2015)

Goldenapple


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

dudeabides


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 18, 2015)

kawaiix4


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

Spongebob


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 18, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 18, 2015)

kyoko xo


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

MissLily123


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 18, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Damniel (Aug 18, 2015)

apppllebitlercrumple


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

Call mr Danirl


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 18, 2015)

Happiness delight


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 18, 2015)

xiaonu


----------



## aericell (Aug 18, 2015)

kyoko xo


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 19, 2015)

happinessdelight 
YESSSSS


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

Starmanfan


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 19, 2015)

kykoko o 

uhhh


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAX

so closeeee


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

KawaiiX3


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 19, 2015)

kuoko do


Atleast I tried ._.


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 19, 2015)

00jachna

i almost did kachna


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2015)

Kyoko xo


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 19, 2015)

batty
rip me


----------



## aericell (Aug 19, 2015)

Srarmanfan


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 20, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 20, 2015)

Papercat

didn't uppercase the C, but gud enuff


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Starmmanfan

WHAT


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Byngo (Aug 20, 2015)

Haponessdeligjt


----------



## Rasha (Aug 20, 2015)

Natty


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

R:Xuuuyss


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

L Zpzpa Veam


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 20, 2015)

lawaii cupcakes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

PaperCat


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

X3kUy


----------



## Mayor Rose (Aug 20, 2015)

L CocoaBean


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Mayor ose
Damn itttttttttttt


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## mintellect (Aug 20, 2015)

happinessdelifht

Yay I got the first part


This reminds me, back in like third grade or so they had us do these online activities they said would "be able to teach us to type without looking at the keyboard"

They were lying.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

agic Marshemelleow

Damn
Yeah I know what your talking about with the keyboard typing thing.
They tell you to type with your fingers on asdf jkl; but I use awef huil and I'm fine.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 20, 2015)

kyokmo xo


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

dudeabides

Niiiiicccceeee


----------



## aericell (Aug 20, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar

this is like.. the 3rd time i've typed your name today lol


----------



## Beardo (Aug 21, 2015)

HappinessDelight


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 21, 2015)

Beardo


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 21, 2015)

starmanfan


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2015)

JellyDitto


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow you must be getting used to it.
Happinessdohrn
I got the first part right..
Damn iPod...


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2015)

HarxgVstzgsrGar
OMG THE HECK

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's so hard on an iPod omg I'm sorry


----------



## Trunity (Aug 21, 2015)

LCocsbean


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 21, 2015)

Trunity


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 21, 2015)

TRU KTY
Why caps lock


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 21, 2015)

TRU KTY
Why caps lock


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Mick (Aug 21, 2015)

happinessdelight... Huh. Maybe this should be more difficult.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2015)

Me k

this game is a lot more difficult on an iPad


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2015)

So in advance I'm actually OK at typin. So I might be close to perfect. Here we go

Hikari

I swear I did that with my eyes closed. Maybe because I take typing class


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2015)

neester14


----------



## Taj (Aug 21, 2015)

happinessfelighy

Well close


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2015)

Wearwr14

...I got the 14 part right...


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 21, 2015)

HiKeri


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2015)

dudeabides


----------



## Tael (Aug 21, 2015)

Happinessdelighg
Close enough


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 21, 2015)

Tael
Shouldn't be proud, that was easy


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2015)

Hstduhsthsthst

- - - Post Merge - - -

What the heck??!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 21, 2015)

L Dodoa ema
WHAT


----------



## aericell (Aug 21, 2015)

HarduHarHarHar


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2015)

Halls a zing vd


----------



## Tael (Aug 21, 2015)

L cocoanean


----------



## Azza (Aug 21, 2015)

Iaco


----------



## duckvely (Aug 21, 2015)

Azza


----------



## Tael (Aug 21, 2015)

Duckylc


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 21, 2015)

duckulix


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2015)

HaddyHaeHehE


----------



## Tael (Aug 21, 2015)

Hukari


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 21, 2015)

taekl


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 22, 2015)

gredriii


----------



## Celty (Aug 22, 2015)

papercat


----------



## aericell (Aug 22, 2015)

Celty


----------



## duckvely (Aug 22, 2015)

happinessdekufgr


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 22, 2015)

Dyckylux


----------



## aericell (Aug 22, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## duckvely (Aug 22, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 22, 2015)

duckyluc


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 22, 2015)

Bicol.
DANMIT


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Ua5d7Ua5Ua5 ∑(゜Д゜


----------



## Tael (Aug 22, 2015)

Oswaldoes


----------



## Limon (Aug 22, 2015)

Taek
....
So close


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

L3K0J4（ つ Д ｀）


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2015)

oswkdues 



lol


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2015)

ShinyFishj


----------



## Locket (Aug 22, 2015)

Hikari


----------



## Pearls (Aug 22, 2015)

Aithycou


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 22, 2015)

GoldirHian
Aww..


----------



## Rasha (Aug 22, 2015)

HardyHaeHarHar


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 22, 2015)

Baguma
Damn


----------



## Rasha (Aug 22, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Bahamut


----------



## KatTayle (Aug 22, 2015)

oswaldies ((I DID IT))


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 22, 2015)

KARtAYLE


----------



## aericell (Aug 23, 2015)

dudeabides


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh jeez.
C3j696


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 24, 2015)

hardyharharhar

Yisss...


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Kena sciskfyv


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 24, 2015)

L CocoaBean


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

lostWaspse
Daamnit


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

HarzfdSfScar


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

L CocoaBean


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 24, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

happiuwbssws dkwugfh

oh n


----------



## Taj (Aug 24, 2015)

ApolloJustoveAC

Close enough


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

nwwsrwr`1

yeah!?!??!?!?!


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 24, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

LostWasteland

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

ApolloJustigrawg
Awww


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 24, 2015)

apollojusticeac


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lena Sxorpib


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

HaedyHarHa4gA4

uh


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

AlolloJistice- 
DAMNIT


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 24, 2015)

hardyharharhar


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

bigger34


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Halleniscifht
D:


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 24, 2015)

HardyHadGaeYae (damn iPad!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

mauptgetlir 
Damn iPod


----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Charmed (Aug 24, 2015)

happiessdekght


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Chatmed 
Damn


----------



## duckvely (Aug 24, 2015)

HardyHarHaeHar


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Aug 24, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 25, 2015)

mkyishu7 (impressive for an iPad!)


----------



## aericell (Aug 25, 2015)

mayorcarlie


----------



## Azza (Aug 26, 2015)

hqppinwaaselifhy


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

Azza
Yay easy one


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 26, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

Vixiobari
Cri


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

harydharharhar

close enough


----------



## duckvely (Aug 26, 2015)

Moko


----------



## Gummybear12 (Aug 26, 2015)

ducjtkunb


----------



## mogyay (Aug 26, 2015)

Gumnmybeat12


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2015)

mmohusy

WHAT


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

happinessdelight

I always type with my eyes on the screen anyway so it's not too much of a big deal to me lol.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 27, 2015)

dilute Yay I did it


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

Hehe I feel honored 

ToxiFoxy


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 27, 2015)

Dilute


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh jeez
Brnevoie 
Damn it


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar

OMFG FIRST ONE RIGHT F U IPOD F YH COMPUUTERERR


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2015)

L Cicishrane
What


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2015)

JardyHarHarHar

fml


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2015)

Dilute


----------



## Gummybear12 (Aug 27, 2015)

< cjcjabran


----------



## JessSux (Aug 27, 2015)

Gummybear12


----------



## aericell (Aug 27, 2015)

JessSux


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2015)

hoooinessswkifhr


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

lynn105


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

misspuurgy8

Damnit


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

Dilute


----------



## Gummybear12 (Aug 28, 2015)

haootnessdejyfgt


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Gummybea 14


----------



## aericell (Aug 28, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 28, 2015)

Happinessdelofht


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 28, 2015)

pokedude79


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 28, 2015)

oswaldies


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

CeoddAnimal 

I'm no good on phone, it seems.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Duky 
I'm worse


----------



## Sartigy (Aug 28, 2015)

gardtgargargargargargargar

Hello gar!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Sarufu
Hi Sarufu!
How'd you get so many gars lol


----------



## Sartigy (Aug 28, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Sarufu
> Hi Sarufu!
> How'd you get so many gars lol



I'm not quite sure. Maybe it's best if we never know.

JARDTAHRSAIR

WHAT KIND OF MONSTER HAVE I CREATED?!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Sartifi 

SO CLOSEDAMNUT


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

hxyhdhdhd

close


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Jacob_@-2-@@
....


----------



## Jacob (Aug 28, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Jacob_@-2-@@
> ....



close enough 


hardyharharhar

OH I GOT IT


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Let's try again
Jscob]03 epp 
...................


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Haedyhargarhar 

K


----------



## Locket (Aug 29, 2015)

Do;ite

Do it. 

_Do it._

*Do it.*

*Do it.*

*DO IT!*


----------



## duckvely (Aug 29, 2015)

Aithycoy


----------



## aericell (Aug 29, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## duckvely (Aug 29, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

Duckyluc
****


----------



## duckvely (Aug 29, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 29, 2015)

Dyckyluc 

Close enough.


----------



## aericell (Aug 29, 2015)

Dilute


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

happinessdelufhe


----------



## duckvely (Aug 29, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## aericell (Aug 29, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## duckvely (Aug 29, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

dycjykyc

oh...


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

Here we go again
musspiggy8


----------



## jiny (Aug 29, 2015)

HardhHadHAeHS

OMG


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

Kawaii3
i was so close>.<


----------



## jiny (Aug 29, 2015)

misspiggy95


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

KaesiiC4
Sigh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 29, 2015)

hardtharharhar


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

NO
NO
GOD NO
TIME TO DIE
Idlfdnsbr
NOOOOO


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 29, 2015)

SexyStorm69 
Whoops


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

L CocoaBean


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

Haooibessdekifht


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)

Dilute


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

matt


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)

Happinessdekivhg


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

Matt


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)

Dilute


----------



## mintellect (Aug 30, 2015)

marr


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2015)

Magic maeshmallow


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

Man it's be lovely if you gave others a turn as well o:


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

Dulute


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

ha[[onessdelight


----------



## duckvely (Aug 30, 2015)

Dilute


----------



## aericell (Aug 30, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## duckvely (Aug 30, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 31, 2015)

happinessdelught​


----------



## Tael (Aug 31, 2015)

Psaaldoes


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

tael


----------



## aericell (Aug 31, 2015)

Dulute


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2015)

happenisdelifgr
Your name sucks


----------



## Peter (Sep 1, 2015)

yaq34hqhq4hq4

what


----------



## Taj (Sep 1, 2015)

peterjihnsin

close enough


----------



## pandapples (Sep 1, 2015)

Neester24

Typed on my phone.. so close


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

pandapples

I was perfect with your name <3


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 1, 2015)

Dilute


----------



## kyoko xo (Sep 1, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

lyoknpf


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 1, 2015)

HardyHrHar


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

hallenissdelifgr

AHHHH


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

hardyharharhar


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

btch

OOPS THATS NOT RIGHT


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2015)

hasnowiiu


----------



## Peter (Sep 1, 2015)

piimidu


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 1, 2015)

peterohnson


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 1, 2015)

dudeabides


----------



## aericell (Sep 1, 2015)

Beneviur


----------



## pandapples (Sep 1, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Rasha (Sep 1, 2015)

pandaapples totally didn't peak at all


----------



## Esphas (Sep 1, 2015)

bahamut


----------



## Luckyislucky (Sep 2, 2015)

Esphas


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

Luckyislucky


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 2, 2015)

piichuiiu

what


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

ApolloJustiveAC


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Happmrddfrpight


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Dilute


----------



## piichinu (Sep 2, 2015)

d3athsdoppelganger


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Puichinh


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

D4athsdoppelganger


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Happinessdibng


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

d3athsdiooelgabger


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2015)

Dilute

This is why I love my laptop.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 2, 2015)

HardyFaeFadFD


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

L covka vesn


----------



## dainty (Sep 2, 2015)

deathsdopprlhznhrt
lol!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Dainty


----------



## zxcvbnm (Sep 2, 2015)

No to hard


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 2, 2015)

Zxvbvnm


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 2, 2015)

Hemminh1"")


----------



## zxcvbnm (Sep 2, 2015)

ILikeCapitalLetters


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 2, 2015)

Zcfvno


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Henmibg11775


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 2, 2015)

Do?iye


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

Hemmingq996


----------



## Mao (Sep 2, 2015)

Happinessdelihjt


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

Mao


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 2, 2015)

happinessdeligjt

well i tried and i'm on my phone so )x


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

lencurrtboy


----------



## crazymrmario (Sep 2, 2015)

Happinessdelight
Awwwww yea


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

crazymrmario


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 2, 2015)

Hwoouhessdekifgr


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 2, 2015)

Dilugt


----------



## aericell (Sep 2, 2015)

dudeabides


----------



## duckvely (Sep 2, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2015)

Suckluv


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Natty

Yes


----------



## milkyi (Sep 3, 2015)

HardyHarHar


----------



## aericell (Sep 3, 2015)

P o c k y


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 3, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2015)

OreoTerror


----------



## matt (Sep 3, 2015)

Lencurybio


----------



## Rasha (Sep 3, 2015)

matt

your name is easy


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

bahamut
Not too hard really


----------



## matt (Sep 3, 2015)

Taoi Zora vas nerc


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> matt
> 
> your name is easy



bahamut


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

dilute


----------



## rkeating22 (Sep 3, 2015)

tali-zorah-vas-nerd


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

rkeatking22


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 3, 2015)

tali-zorah-vas-nerd


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 3, 2015)

Grehtooo


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

hemming1995

so close


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

tali-zorah-vas-nerd

If I wasn't a Mass Effect fan I would definitely have had some spelling issues.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 3, 2015)

JessSux


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

levieeg


----------



## matt (Sep 3, 2015)

Hard hat hqr


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2015)

Mett


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

L Covpabewj

DAMN


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2015)

HsrdyGarGarGT


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 3, 2015)

l cOCCOA bEANKA

what


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2015)

AoikkkiJustuveAC


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 3, 2015)

; Cpcpa Neam

ok


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 3, 2015)

ApolloJistice-\


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 3, 2015)

L ckvks. Bdz n


----------



## aericell (Sep 3, 2015)

hemming1996


----------



## duckvely (Sep 3, 2015)

happibessdekugt


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

ducktlyx

Damnnnnn


----------



## Megan. (Sep 3, 2015)

JarduJarJarJar


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

Megatastic


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 4, 2015)

Happinesdekifgt


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

Hemmijt11006


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 4, 2015)

Diltiue


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

pokedjde?2& (did it on my phone so excuse the random signs)

mines pretty easy btw


----------



## cornimer (Sep 4, 2015)

Mao

Yours is easy XD


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vabessamay27


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 4, 2015)

hemmuing1994


----------



## cornimer (Sep 4, 2015)

pokedyde238


----------



## uriri (Sep 4, 2015)

VanessayMay018


----------



## Megan. (Sep 4, 2015)

uriri


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 4, 2015)

megatastic


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

tali8zorsj?-3nrtf

THANKS, IPOD!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

Hardt HaeHAEgaE

wtf


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

ApilloJustf aqaf 
Damn


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Was that like your tenth time typing my name? Lol.

happenisdgtlofht

Goddamnit


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Was that like your tenth time typing my name? Lol.
> 
> happenisdgtlofht
> 
> Goddamnit



feels like 100th

HardyHarHarHar +1


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

lapping h aweeo Ry 

Well, with my damn iPod I'll never get your name right.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 4, 2015)

Hard7harharhar


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

DarkDesertFox

AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 4, 2015)

ApolloJustuceAC

almost


----------



## meeddle (Sep 4, 2015)

00jachnua
W00T, Close enough! xDD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

meedfle
Close enough


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 4, 2015)

Jatdyharhar

Atleast I tried .__.


----------



## duckvely (Sep 4, 2015)

00jachna


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2015)

Duckliv


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

Natty


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

Dilute


----------



## duckvely (Sep 4, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

duckyluv

DDD


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

bigger34


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

happinessdekught

close?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

apollojustuceavc

:c


----------



## JessSux (Sep 4, 2015)

bigger34


----------



## aericell (Sep 4, 2015)

JessSux


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hslpirsdfrkighg


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

hemming1996


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 5, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

umeiko


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

x2k56ay


----------



## duckvely (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 5, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

yukari yakump


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 5, 2015)

geoffry

oh poop i forgot the e lol


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

mitzekfkx



mitzelflx said:


> geoffry
> 
> oh poop i forgot the e lol



As long as you don't forget _me_


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geoffrey said:


> mitzekfkx
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't forget _me_



Thats so deep

Geoffrey


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger24

How could you, iPod?!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

HArdyHarHarHar


----------



## aericell (Sep 5, 2015)

x3k5a8y


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 6, 2015)

Happoneeedeligt

I'm getting closer...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

heminng1005

close enough lol


----------



## tui (Sep 6, 2015)

Mpkp

.... whoops


----------



## sock (Sep 6, 2015)

tui


----------



## uriri (Sep 6, 2015)

sock


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 6, 2015)

uriri


----------



## uriri (Sep 6, 2015)

dudeabides


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

uriri


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 6, 2015)

Nihher35


----------



## Faeynia (Sep 6, 2015)

Hemming1996


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Faeyhoq

Carp


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

hardyharharhar


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

bogger5

Hi, bogger5!


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## mogyay (Sep 6, 2015)

biggeer23


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

Mogyaf


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

gazea9t


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 7, 2015)

Haooibdssfdkjvng


----------



## Megan. (Sep 7, 2015)

bdmming1997


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

<egatastoc


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 7, 2015)

happinesdelight


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

tali-zorah-vas-nrod


----------



## duckvely (Sep 7, 2015)

bogger34


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

dycjylyx


----------



## duckvely (Sep 7, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

ducktluc


----------



## duckvely (Sep 7, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

DUKYTE


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

sibusternark


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

hapinessdelight

NO WAY^^ i got almost everything right!!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

siniste Kayl

Dayyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

do caps count? Im not putting caps for your name lol..

hardyharharhar

HardyHarHsrHar


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Caps do count lol

sinistermark

OHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## duckvely (Sep 7, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Beardo (Sep 7, 2015)

dyckyluv


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Bratdo


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

happenissdeiufhr 

Danmit


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 8, 2015)

HardyHarHar YAY


----------



## Megan. (Sep 8, 2015)

meelz_xo


----------



## Peppermint (Sep 8, 2015)

Megatastc


----------



## Feyre (Sep 8, 2015)

Peppermint


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

Feyre


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Happibessfekjfht


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dulut

Dilyrw

Dolu

Dolir

Dolut
Dilyt
Dilteq
Dulyr

I'm done


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 8, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar

Really easy


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

taliW.8416aFweWH

Look at me! I'm a moron!
I wasn't even close!
I was using numbers n stuff!


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar

you'll get there one day bud ^


----------



## Locket (Sep 8, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

aithycou


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Aithycou

Yes


----------



## Artinus (Sep 8, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar

HAR HAR HAR I like your name


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Artihuw


----------



## Locket (Sep 8, 2015)

HatsuHarHarHar

HATSU!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Can I get it twice

Authyfou

NOPE!


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

happenisddelt
happynisdelifgr
happenisfeoith
happenisddelifu
happenissfelifgr
happebissdelifg
hallrnisdgtlifht
happenisdgrotht
haopenisddrlifht


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

hardyharharhar


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

piichinu


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

Here we go again

haoenisfrlifhh
qoorbiddhrrli
haloeniertrou
Happrniddgrloght
happtniddgrloght
hallrniddgrlogjt
happyrnissfrlifht
gapprnisdfrlifht

I need my own laptop


----------



## Sanxithe (Sep 9, 2015)

HardyHarHarJar


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 9, 2015)

sanxithe 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Comes from all the assignment typing :3


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

meelz_xo


----------



## Megan. (Sep 9, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## duckvely (Sep 9, 2015)

Megatastic


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## duckvely (Sep 9, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Locket (Sep 9, 2015)

Oops, let;s try this so it doesn't mention guy parts...


suckylus

Not better...


----------



## aericell (Sep 9, 2015)

Aithycou


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 9, 2015)

Happinessdeoity5


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

gazrs9t

NOKOOOOO


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

HardayHarHar
Hardy Har HAar
HardyHarAHar
HardyHarHar


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

meelz_xo


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

happniesrrptht

NOO


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 10, 2015)

meelz_xo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ninjad
mrtlzS&#55357;&#56507;&#55357;&#56833;

I GOT EMOJIS IN THERE WTF


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

HardyHareHar
HardyHarHar


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 10, 2015)

Hardyharharhart


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

3 hars btw

meelz\co
Closer

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjad

haxra9a


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

oh dang it, didnt realize XD

HardyHrH URGH
HardyHarHarHar


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

You did it

mremi

My iPod switched sides


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar

YAY


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

nrrlz\of

No D:


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh goddamnit

happrniddfrlight


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

meelz_xo


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 10, 2015)

Dilute


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

meelz_xo


----------



## aericell (Sep 10, 2015)

peterjohnson


----------



## Peter (Sep 10, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Byngo (Sep 10, 2015)

Peterjoshon


----------



## piichinu (Sep 10, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

puuchuilliju

.............


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar
i should tally these up


----------



## JessSux (Sep 11, 2015)

Fawning


----------



## Locket (Sep 11, 2015)

JessSux


----------



## jakeypride (Sep 11, 2015)

Aithycoi


----------



## Locket (Sep 11, 2015)

jakeyptide


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Ajthycou

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> HardyHarHarHar
> i should tally these up



It's like 150 - 0
You're winning.


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar
151 - 0


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2015)

ha[omnessde;ight


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

neelz_xo

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

happinessdelighth
happiessdelight
happinessdelight


----------



## Megan. (Sep 11, 2015)

neekz)xi


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

Magayasyic
Megatastic

Try again


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

meelz_xo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

haprjiddgrp


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## duckvely (Sep 11, 2015)

meekz_xi


----------



## Gummybear12 (Sep 11, 2015)

cu jblu 

WHAT?!


----------



## duckvely (Sep 11, 2015)

Gummybeat23


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 11, 2015)

dujukuv
XD Oh no!


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

Aria Nook Violet


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

meeks1"w,8


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

It's like you wait for me to post here

happinessfelufht

Getting closer


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

HardyHarHar (forgot the last Har again XD)
HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 11, 2015)

meelz+xo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Bloobp


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 11, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

meelz_xo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

Do you like have your eyes open

haopeniddfp


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 12, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## duckvely (Sep 12, 2015)

gazea9r


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 12, 2015)

duckylubduckllub
duckly
duckyluv


----------



## Megan. (Sep 12, 2015)

meelz_xo


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

Megatastic


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

Dilute


----------



## LaSoleil (Sep 12, 2015)

happinessdelichg


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

Lqeiou i


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 12, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar


----------



## aericell (Sep 12, 2015)

meelz_co


----------



## Locket (Sep 13, 2015)

ha[[oemessde;oght


Beautiful


----------



## Megan. (Sep 13, 2015)

Aithyvou


----------



## Squidward (Sep 13, 2015)

Megatastic - this one was really easy.


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

Squidward


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

hapinessdelight

FFFF
IM ALWAYS ONE LETTER OFF


----------



## Pearls (Sep 13, 2015)

mitzelflcc


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 13, 2015)

Edit: damnit always late

GoldieJoan


I usually type in the dark while playing mmorpgs so not seeing my keyboard is the norm XD


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

supercatleena

ffff


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

miycoyg

You're much better than me


----------



## babochoreom (Sep 13, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar

yasss


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 13, 2015)

babochoreom said:


> HardyHarHarHar
> 
> yasss



babochoreom

ALSO, IS THAT PARADISE KISS IN YOUR AVATAR?!


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

meelz_xo


----------



## babochoreom (Sep 13, 2015)

meelz_xo said:


> babochoreom
> 
> ALSO, IS THAT PARADISE KISS IN YOUR AVATAR?!



YASS IT IS <33333

happinessdelight 

(suho's happy i got it right ;u


----------



## JessSux (Sep 14, 2015)

babochoreom


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

babochoreom said:


> happinessdelight
> 
> (suho's happy i got it right ;u



he's overjoyed xD

JessSux


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 14, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

Bonjohnp4ever 

WOWWW IM GOOD


----------



## aericell (Sep 17, 2015)

tealseer


----------



## OreoTerror (Sep 17, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Oreoterror


----------



## Megan. (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 17, 2015)

Megatastoc


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Darksesertfoz


----------



## Peter (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsfoppelganger


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

pererhihson

lol no


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

D3athsdoppelhamger


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

D3atusd0--epgajger


----------



## Megan. (Sep 17, 2015)

Aerate


----------



## smb3master (Sep 17, 2015)

Mehatastiv

I guess I have better memorization of a keyboard than I thought?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

smb3master

I wanna revive this game because it is awesome


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro

yis


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloonloop

WHAT


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

IM ON MY LAPTOP THISLL BE EASIER

happinessdelight

YES


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 7, 2015)

happinessdelight

hells yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> IM ON MY LAPTOP THISLL BE EASIER
> 
> happinessdelight
> 
> YES



POST NINJA


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have Jesus hands with a laptop

tearypastel


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro
i'm on mobile so i thought i'd get it wrong but I guess not B)


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurrynoy

Close enough x3


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop

Wow, I actually got it.


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop

TangledBowties



Sparro said:


> IM ON MY LAPTOP THISLL BE EASIER
> 
> happinessdelight
> 
> YES



*applause* proud of u *thumbs up*


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

happinessdelihjt

DANG IT
SO CLOSE


----------



## Halebop (Nov 7, 2015)

s[arrp
lmao


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Haleb0-
.......
I WAS USING NUMBERS 'N' STUFF


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 7, 2015)

Spatto

Oops.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Tagledowties

what is a dowties


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 7, 2015)

Spayyo

I'm getting farther and farther from Rs


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

TanhledNowties
I'm not getting any closer myself.


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparto

Hmmm....almost.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

tangledbowties

YAY


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

TangBowties

Hmm, pretty close this time around.

- - - Post Merge - - -

BliooBkiio

I DIDN'T TRY BECAUSE YOU NINJA'D ME


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

That's because I sanic very well
Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

You sanic'd the guy with Jesus hands.
Fair play.

BlooNloop.

AGAIN


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparto

Seriously, again?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

TangledBowties

AYE
I GOT IT


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sprllda.

Gah a tablet was bad for this lol


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 7, 2015)

Kiyyyinpino49

Wow....stupid tablet. XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

TangledBowtes

I HAD MY TIME TO SHINE I GUESS


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 7, 2015)

Saprto

Omg.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

lmao
TangledBowties

Nailed it


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

sparrro
aaayyy!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

grcypls

ugh


----------



## gravyplz (Nov 7, 2015)

Sparro said:


> grcypls
> 
> ugh



close


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

gravyplz


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop

oooooo:


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 7, 2015)

Siperstar2387


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Litt ijoonk85

wow


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella 

WOOO


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 7, 2015)

emisempai12


sht I always think senpai goes with m not n ((((


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

Gregriii 

Yeeee ^_^


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Rock-Riot

im sorry xD


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugstrkks 
Whoops, I'm on my iPad so it's hard


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 7, 2015)

Sej


----------



## Mao (Nov 7, 2015)

You goy maol!


----------



## Shinylatias (Nov 7, 2015)

Mao

*Yes.*


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

Shiny
Eye sf
I don't know how I put that on another line, at least I got shiny right lol


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Sej


----------



## Contessa (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella ayyyyy


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Contessa

yee


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugxrejja


----------



## Peter (Nov 7, 2015)

Sej


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

peterjohnson


omg yee


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

sugarellla


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie


----------



## Halebop (Nov 7, 2015)

sugarella, yay!


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Halebop


----------



## Peter (Nov 7, 2015)

sugarella

!!!


----------



## pandapples (Nov 7, 2015)

peterjohnson


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

pandapples


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugatella
Whoops


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloobloop


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 7, 2015)

sugarella
heck yes


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

tearypastel


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella


wheeeeeee


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

otomatoe


----------



## Mao (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

Mao


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 7, 2015)

Roxis595

Wooow, a tablet is not good for this.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

TamgledBowties


----------



## dudeabides (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarells


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

dudeabides


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugerella


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## Cou (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Cou


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

happinwaaswlight

I don't know what happened there


----------



## Locket (Nov 8, 2015)

Bloobloop


----------



## Heyden (Nov 8, 2015)

Bunny Benro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Haydenn

Autocorrect almost screwed me over


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelirht

I am feeling no delirht right now.


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

bluecheesemonkwy

ONE.LETTER.AWAY


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Faening x3


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 8, 2015)

risu-riot
well


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 8, 2015)

tearypasyel.

Damn


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2015)

Nef=Mog


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 8, 2015)

kitty2201


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 8, 2015)

Meg-Mog


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Aerate


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## pandapples (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 8, 2015)

pandapples

WOOO


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

emisenpai13

SERIOUSLY


----------



## jiny (Nov 8, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

happiness delught


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

ekeanotsjocj


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

gappunessdeligt


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 9, 2015)

bucky batnes


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

tearypastel


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 9, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 9, 2015)

Sleepi


----------



## Peter (Nov 9, 2015)

3skulls


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

peterjohnson

ayee


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Nov 9, 2015)

Sygarella

Well'p. Almost.


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Blue-Ninja


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

happinessdelig


----------



## TangledBowties (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella

Oh.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 9, 2015)

TantlesBoetise


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Flaming\Oceans


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella

yayyyy


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Bloobloop

kind of easy haha


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Suhatella

It's not easy on iPod


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella 

I got it!


----------



## jiny (Nov 9, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans


----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 9, 2015)

happuness delighy


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

eleanorsnock

So close


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Blooblioo

**** ****


----------



## taugeeee (Nov 10, 2015)

Sparro. Simple enough :>


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 10, 2015)

cuowu


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Bloobloip

I swear to jesus


----------



## glow (Nov 10, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Aam4iw_

I don't even


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

sparri

I can never get it


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

ekeanorshofh

It's no easier for me


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

sparro

it's a freaking miracle


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

You forgot the capital letter tho

eleanorshocjj


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

SPARRO

did I get the capital letter


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

elrwnosjovk

You got it but it's in the wrong place


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

Sparro

omfg I did it praise me


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good job, Eleanor!

eleanotshovj

Damnit


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 10, 2015)

sparro

don't give up!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

eleanotshovk

SAME THING


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 10, 2015)

Oml I forgot about this ahaha 

Sparro 

Aw yeah


----------



## Megan. (Nov 10, 2015)

N e t h a n y


----------



## glow (Nov 10, 2015)

Megatastic

I'm surprised I thought I was a row off


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 10, 2015)

m3ow_

B)


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 10, 2015)

bluewolf101


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 10, 2015)

Sleepi.


----------



## glow (Nov 10, 2015)

RaomnpwCjerrru


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

m3ow_


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 10, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## duckvely (Nov 10, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

duckyluv


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 10, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 10, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 10, 2015)

Flaming-ocran closeee


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

B e t h an y

WHAT


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

Kitty201
Ugh


----------



## okaimii (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro

yayy


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 11, 2015)

okaimii


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 11, 2015)

haponjessde;ight


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

Kitty2201

Ayyyee


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

ha[[inessdelghr

I refuse to accept this fate


----------



## emmareid (Nov 11, 2015)

sparro

lol


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

emmareid


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

happinessdelufht

Every time I swear


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

sparro


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 11, 2015)

Sleepi.


----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2015)

RainbowCherry


----------



## Albuns (Nov 11, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Peter (Nov 11, 2015)

alby-kun


----------



## glow (Nov 11, 2015)

Alby0Kun

so close

edit: whoops

peterjohnson


----------



## Peter (Nov 11, 2015)

m3ow_


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

peterjohnson


----------



## pandapples (Nov 11, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 11, 2015)

pndaapples


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Nov 11, 2015)

3skulls
Whoa...What do I win?! 
Wait, that must have just been luck. Better try again.

3sk7oos
That makes more sense.


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

Blues€*!€_


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sygemarlekka


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sygarella


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 11, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 11, 2015)

akibear


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 11, 2015)

ektrmpygj'nk




fml


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

Metix


----------



## Grot (Nov 11, 2015)

Sugarells

oh god


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

Grut


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

X2aL-*U


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

XD 

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 11, 2015)

Sugarella
Yaaaas


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

Ellaofdarkview


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 11, 2015)

sugarells


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

eleanorshock


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

happimedd ferlighy

why are you so good at typing with your eyes closed?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

eoranorshock
**************************** UGGGHHHH


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

xsparro

you got shock though


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 12, 2015)

eleanorshock


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

wleanotshock

Shock is all I ever get


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Let's do this all with my eyes close XD "D
 Sparro!!


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

sap77


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 12, 2015)

eleanorshock

WHoot


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

Bloobloop


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

happimess de;lighy


----------



## aericell (Nov 12, 2015)

eleanorshock


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 13, 2015)

Delli 

What even


----------



## glow (Nov 13, 2015)

N e t h a n y


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 13, 2015)

Mf/_


----------



## CuriousCharli (Nov 13, 2015)

Beathay

lol


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

DaekDuarliN Xo


----------



## cony (Nov 13, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

Conu


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 13, 2015)

Lawooloyus.... well im just the best lel


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

Akora-chan


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

Happens newsewoighy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ayyy


----------



## Peter (Nov 13, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

Pererhohnson


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

happinessdekight


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 13, 2015)

Flamimg_oxeams


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 13, 2015)

kawaiilotus


----------



## Moonlight- (Nov 13, 2015)

Sleepi


----------



## aericell (Nov 13, 2015)

Moonlight-


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

happined deeligy


----------



## aericell (Nov 14, 2015)

Kidcatisbestcat


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 14, 2015)

happomessde;ogjt


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 14, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Megan. (Nov 14, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans


----------



## Peter (Nov 14, 2015)

megatastic


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 14, 2015)

peterjohnson


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Flaming+ dans


----------



## N e s s (Nov 14, 2015)

Sugarwlla
So close!


----------



## Damniel (Nov 14, 2015)

Ah
I don't even know how to spell you name when i'm looking at it.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

call me daniel


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Sleepo


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 15, 2015)

happunessdelight


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 15, 2015)

John Lennon


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

eleanorshock


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 15, 2015)

happinessdelighy


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

eleanorshock


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Sleepi


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2015)

Slaugarella


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

sugarella


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

Sleepi


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Flaming_Oceans


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

haoounessdelight


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

moko


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 15, 2015)

S.ee;kt


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Ellaofdarkview


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

sleepi


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

Moko


----------



## gem83 (Nov 15, 2015)

happinessdelught


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

gem83


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 15, 2015)

P o c k y


----------



## Heyden (Nov 15, 2015)

Flamimg\kdemas


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 15, 2015)

Haydenn


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

3skulls


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

Sleepi


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

raincrossing


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

sleepi


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

raincrossing


----------



## Rasha (Nov 17, 2015)

Sleepi


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

Bahamut


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Sleep

Really
I pressed the I


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 17, 2015)

sugaerlla


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Kittyinpink97

Gah. Numbers. My greatest weakness.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Kauin


Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiznet


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro WOOO YEAH


----------



## Romaki (Nov 17, 2015)

OmgItsAbigail

WOO I still got my touch typing skill. ^__^ (Luckily you don't have numbers...)


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Annika

This is why I love my laptop more than my iPod


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Sugareela

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO that was my own fault


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

happinessdelight

I'm can touch type anyway but...numbers. Oh numbers.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

kaoin


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)

RainCrossing


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 19, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## aericell (Nov 19, 2015)

Sleepi


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 19, 2015)

happinessdelifht


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

RainCrossing


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 19, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

eleanorshock


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 19, 2015)

$ugarella Aww So Close :C


----------



## jiny (Nov 19, 2015)

OmgItsAbigaik


----------



## danknee (Nov 19, 2015)

Sigarella


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 19, 2015)

dankee


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

KaeaooLptis


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

CarliiXaekee


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lawootus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Kirty291


----------



## aericell (Nov 20, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

happinessdelibjg


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 20, 2015)

kawiilots


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Kirrynoink88


----------



## KoalaKitty (Nov 20, 2015)

KawaiiLoguz


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

KoalaKiyyu


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2015)

Cariicarky


----------



## milkyi (Nov 20, 2015)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

P o c l u


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 20, 2015)

Cariicarky


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

Kidcatisbestcat


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

Suhatella


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 20, 2015)

cariicarky

thank you for having an easy name XD


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2015)

nerdatheart9490


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)

Sugarelle


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 20, 2015)

Caeuucarmh
#FAIL


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 21, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 21, 2015)

kawaiilotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 21, 2015)

SailorXeossimh


----------



## dudeabides (Nov 21, 2015)

Kawaaaaalotus


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

duudeabiides

uggh


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 21, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Kaeaootis


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 21, 2015)

Cariicarku


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

KaraiiLoyus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 21, 2015)

Cariicarku


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

KaeaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 21, 2015)

Cariicarkh


----------



## aericell (Nov 21, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> happinessdelight



Hi,  RainCrossing


----------



## Libra (Nov 21, 2015)

alesha


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

Libra, easy!!!


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

alesha


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 21, 2015)

csticarktyu

i am bad.


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Kittuinpick87


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Cariicarky


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

K I got my laptop, this'll be easier.

Sugare;a

Of course


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 21, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Kidatisbecat

NO!


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 21, 2015)

Spaeedl


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 21, 2015)

Sugikite


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Kidcatisbestfat

Why..why fat out of all things?


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Spatto


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Caiikarty


----------



## milkyi (Nov 21, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

p o c k y


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 21, 2015)

riancrossing


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

ems


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

RainCrossing


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Cariicarky

yesssss


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Cariivarky


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 21, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

ToxiFozy

UGHOMGIMG;OSDDLIZDFUGBRE.JFG RUI;


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 22, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## cony (Nov 22, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 22, 2015)

cohny


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

PsdtepPfinvtdd

NAILED IT.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 22, 2015)

Superstar123


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

RainCrossing


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

Libra


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 22, 2015)

NPlinessdelihjy


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

Kittyinpink87


----------



## Damniel (Nov 22, 2015)

Shrek Hater.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

Cll me Daniela


----------



## aericell (Nov 22, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Shrek Hater.





Sparro said:


> Cll me Daniela


close enough

Sparro


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## Roxi (Nov 22, 2015)

Sugarella \(^w^)/


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 22, 2015)

Roxi-Riot

I thought I was gonna fail miserably.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

Cariicatku

I didn't know you were a car cat


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2015)

Spadro


----------



## radioloves (Nov 23, 2015)

Daeming


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

Bienyd

Nailed it


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

RainCrossing


----------



## Moonlight- (Nov 23, 2015)

happinessdelight

Yay!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Moonlighy


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

KirryinpinkIo


----------



## Maratz (Nov 23, 2015)

KzwziiLotus

So close!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

Marqtz
Welcome to tbt, i see c:


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

happinessdelihjy


----------



## Libra (Nov 23, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 23, 2015)

Librs


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

natjamnrps


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

Moko


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

happinessdeligny


----------



## Henley (Nov 23, 2015)

Moko


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

Henleu


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Nov 23, 2015)

Moko


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

MeowjyKorryQwe


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 23, 2015)

AmduL@&


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

hppinesde8tght

I refuse to accept this fate


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

Sparro

;8:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

Sugarella

Easy enough


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 23, 2015)

SPARRO


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated

OMFG


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 23, 2015)

Izzy eincanated

****


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 23, 2015)

S[arrp

_why_


----------



## Heyden (Nov 23, 2015)

Caruucarky
almost lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 23, 2015)

HAYDEENN


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 23, 2015)

Izuu Reomcarmated


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2015)

Cariicarky


----------



## aericell (Nov 23, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 24, 2015)

happinessfelijy


----------



## aericell (Nov 24, 2015)

CariiCarky


----------



## Llust (Nov 24, 2015)

happinessdelight


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 24, 2015)

mimigimi

It's just that change


----------



## piichinu (Nov 24, 2015)

soarro


----------



## Heyden (Nov 24, 2015)

piichini


----------



## piichinu (Nov 24, 2015)

hay****s


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 24, 2015)

puybcyuh


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 24, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnqted


----------



## Moonlight- (Nov 24, 2015)

Sparro
Yay!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 24, 2015)

Moonlight--

Of course


----------



## Heyden (Nov 24, 2015)

piichinu said:


> hay****s



;( dont be rude );

Sparro


----------



## Libra (Nov 24, 2015)

Haydenn


----------



## Heyden (Nov 24, 2015)

ibra
the L was sticky oops


----------



## aericell (Nov 24, 2015)

Haydenn


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

happy and sad for


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 24, 2015)

Raincrpssomg


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 24, 2015)

Kirry.--. .. --.. --.. .- -....- -.- .. -. -.- / .--. .-. .. -. -.-. . ... ... / -..- / ..-. .- .--. / -.- .. -. --. / -..- / .--. .. --.. --.. .- / --.- ..- . . -. / -..- / -.- .. -. -.- / --.- ..- . . -. / .. ... / --- - .--..--. .. --.. --.. .- -....- -.- .. -. -.- / .--. .-. .. -. -.-. . ... ... / -..- / ..-. .- .--. / -.- .. -. --. / -..- / .--. .. --.. --.. .- / --.- ..- . . -. / -..- / -.- .. -. -.- / --.- ..- . . -. / .. ... / --- - .--.


----------



## jiny (Nov 24, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 24, 2015)

Siyarella


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 24, 2015)

KaeaiiLotjd


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 24, 2015)

Cariicarku


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 24, 2015)

Kawootis


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 24, 2015)

Kitty33-2


----------



## Tenshi PRime (Nov 24, 2015)

AARCKYICAR

Welp. I screwed up. That grump face had me going.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 24, 2015)

Tenshi PRime

I actually thought I made a mistake, I meant to do Prime XD


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 24, 2015)

Dparrp

i tried

_so

hard_


----------



## aericell (Nov 24, 2015)

Cariicarky


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 25, 2015)

oh god here we go

happinessdelighr

OMF


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

Apaeeo


----------



## Moonlight- (Nov 25, 2015)

KaraiiLorus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

Moonlight-
BOOM
AW
YEH


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 25, 2015)

KawaiiLotus

Whooo!!


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

F dlicityCsyowet


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 25, 2015)

RainVtpddoh


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

ninja'd 
Cariicarky


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

RainCrossing


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 25, 2015)

hallunezddekihhf


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

hallibessdelight
edit: ninja'd
SuoerStar133


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

RainCelssimh


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

KawaiiLotis


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

RainCrlssimh


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

kawaii,oths


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

Raknfrlsskmn


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

Kawaii!otus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

RaimCrlssong


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

KawaiiUnicorn873


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

(What even XD)
RainCrossomh


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

happimessdelihjr


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

KawaiiLotus
Finally


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

RainCrissing
FAQ


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Nov 25, 2015)

kAWAIILORUA

wow. just wow.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

mayor-of-9,7(-@3


----------



## Megan. (Nov 25, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

Megatawtic
OnO


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ikawaiilptos


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

Kawaii potato? OuO

Kiyinpo k88


----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 25, 2015)

happimessdelihjh


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 2, 2015)

KawaiiLotus


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

Cariicarku


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 2, 2015)

Kawaiilotis


----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2015)

Panda Hero


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 2, 2015)

Sigarella


----------



## mugii (Dec 2, 2015)

Pnade Hero

uGH SO CLOSE


----------



## FreezeFlame (Dec 3, 2015)

teavuu

Darn it, Just messed up the I!


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 3, 2015)

FreeseRkame

wow... i really messed up XD


----------



## kelpy (Dec 3, 2015)

Oabda Hero

lol


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 3, 2015)

hellonoes

so close


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 3, 2015)

pokeduse829


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 3, 2015)

Panda Hero


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 3, 2015)

podedude829 ew why


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 3, 2015)

Ok I'm on mobile lets do this


Gregriiu

Nailed it.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 3, 2015)

Spomdebon 

Jdjdjdjdjsjdjddjjd


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 3, 2015)

Diamxe Rose

Dgujbftujnfrihggtgggggggggg


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 3, 2015)

KaeaiiLotud


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 3, 2015)

Cariicarky

wow i actually did it


----------



## milkyi (Dec 3, 2015)

Panda Hero


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 3, 2015)

P o d k y


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 4, 2015)

Raincrossinbg


----------



## milkyi (Dec 4, 2015)

Kidcatisbestcat


----------



## Moonlight- (Dec 4, 2015)

P o x k t


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

Moonlight-

woo!


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 4, 2015)

Jellonoes


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 4, 2015)

BlueFheeseMonkeu


----------



## aericell (Dec 4, 2015)

Panda Hero


----------



## Cailey (Dec 4, 2015)

ninjad, happinessdekight


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 4, 2015)

kirrucsffrjnf

PERFECT


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 4, 2015)

SuperStar2391

DANG I ONLY MISSED ONE NUMBER


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 4, 2015)

Panrw Ueri

Getting there...


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 4, 2015)

SuperStar2361


----------



## gravyplz (Dec 4, 2015)

flaming )oceans
hm, close


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 4, 2015)

gravyolz


----------



## aericell (Dec 4, 2015)

Panda Hero


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 4, 2015)

happinessdelight

yes!! i got it


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

Panda Hero


----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

Kitty2201 (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

L o f f i e

Sorta close xP


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 28, 2015)

lynn155

So close, I just forgot the number somehow xD


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

Kitty2291

dang so close xD


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 28, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

Flaming_Lceans


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Dec 28, 2015)

Sugarekka


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 28, 2015)

Dubstep5dauz

woah i was close kind of


----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

Spongebob


----------



## cornimer (Dec 28, 2015)

bUORK


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

VanessaamahQk


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 28, 2015)

Sugarell


----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

Bjork


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 28, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hopeless opus


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 29, 2015)

ACNLLober20


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

Sparro


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 29, 2015)

Poststoomuch
NAILED IT


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

StarryWolf


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 29, 2015)

sugarekka


----------



## jiny (Dec 29, 2015)

John Lennin


----------



## kelpy (Dec 29, 2015)

Sugarella


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2015)

Padra


----------



## kelpy (Dec 29, 2015)

Bahamut

woah I 'm really good at this?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 30, 2015)

Pasya


----------



## cornimer (Dec 30, 2015)

Kittt11


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Vannessamay19


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

ACNLover10

I don't really get the point of this tho :'D


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 3, 2016)

MapkeKeafKanfaroo

Now do you? (It's funny)


----------



## Monkeyd99 (Jan 3, 2016)

pokedude728

heyy I was close.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

Mkbneysude88
its not easy on a phone with big thumbs lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Haydenn


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

X2na7y
wow


----------



## aericell (Jan 3, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 3, 2016)

happinessdwluifgr

Delight is corrupted


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Paperboy012305

I didn't expect to get it correct lel


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 3, 2016)

sugarella

yoooo I did it


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 3, 2016)

mayor-of-ivy ale 
Close!


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

Moonlught-


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Haydenn


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

X/ak7y


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

lynn106
o so close


----------



## soda (Jan 3, 2016)

<apleLeadfKAnfaroos


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 3, 2016)

oda

whoops


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

mayor-of-ivyvale


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 5, 2016)

x2k5a7y


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

x2u4i5essjf

I tried.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2016)

He,loccutiee


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2016)

Helloxcuttie

(gdi)


edit:

vizionari


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Jacoxoda


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

ChaoruxRicjer


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Foucs

dang it.


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Foucs
> 
> dang it.



so close

Helloxcutieei


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

focus


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 5, 2016)

CjaptocEoxkwr

Oh wow...I did SOOO well! XD


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Moom;ogjt


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Chatituz =Rij=cjer
way to go, me
I think I was trying to hit backspace, and that's how that mess happened.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 5, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 5, 2016)

X/J576

well this was hard to do on an ipad


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 5, 2016)

lynn105


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

X2l5a7u


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Ok attempt number two, here we go.

ChaotixRocker

i have accomplished everything now 
my life is complete


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

MapleLeafKanfaroo


----------



## beansie (Jan 5, 2016)

ChaotixRocker 
oh i did pretty good!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

beansue


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Moko


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

mapleleadkahhpd


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Helloxcutiee

(forgot the extra E :'D)


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 5, 2016)

mapleleafkangaroos


----------



## scotch (Jan 5, 2016)

ACnLover10


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Enders


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2016)

Malls!safKangsfkox


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 6, 2016)

Cizionari


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 6, 2016)

CuteYuYu


----------



## HoopaHoop (Jan 6, 2016)

Hopeless Opus yay i got it


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 6, 2016)

HoopaHoop


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 6, 2016)

cuteyuyu


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

King Dad


----------



## kittmitt (Jan 6, 2016)

DELETED


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 6, 2016)

kittmitt


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

DarkDesertFix


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 6, 2016)

MaokeKeadJabfariis


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 6, 2016)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

BlueWolf101


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2016)

MpaleLeafKangaroos


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2016)

nintendofan95


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

Lynn104


----------



## Mango (Jan 6, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

Mango


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 8, 2016)

x2j5a7y


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

John Lennon


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

X/ka57y


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 8, 2016)

X2k5a7y

Holy [censor]! Did I really do that?!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok well my cat is on my stomach, so this is going to be even more of a challenge.

ChaotixRocker
oh ok never mind xD


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jan 8, 2016)

msplrlrsgksnhotood

that failed


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

KlopiTackle


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos
well i do spend every day of my life wasting away on the internet so its no suprise i know where every key is off by heart lmao


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jan 8, 2016)

delishush


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

KlopiTackle


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

X2ks6uh

woooo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Lawl 


MapleLeafKangaroos


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

C2k6a7y
Close enough


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Ruto


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Mapleleadkangaroos


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Ruto


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

X2k5a8y
so close it hurts


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

xD 

MapleLeafKangaroos


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

x2kad5y


----------



## Ruto (Jan 8, 2016)

Helloxcytiee


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


Ruto


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

x2k3-y


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

maounqkn


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

Map,e?ead!a barlls


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Maounkhan


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Maounkhan


So wrong!

MapleLeadKangaroos


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Maouhkhan 
so close


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 9, 2016)

Mapleleadja froox


----------



## Twinleaf (Jan 9, 2016)

Grace12

Woo!


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

Twinleaf


Awesome!


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 9, 2016)

Maounjem


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Gracw12


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

ChaotixEodker


----------



## Peter (Jan 9, 2016)

maounkhan


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

Pxter


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

MapleLeadIangaros


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

MapleLeadKangaroos


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Sugareka


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos

FINALLY


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

mapleleafkangaaro


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

maounkhan


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2016)

X2Ka57y

aw ;;


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Vizonrari


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jan 10, 2016)

mujbnksn

nailed it :3


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

ATeBuoy42


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

ACNLover10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos Wow I did it


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

ACNLover10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

MapleLeadKangaroos so close


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

ACNLover10


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

X2ka6y


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

chaotixrockr


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Moko


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

X2k5a6t


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 10, 2016)

Chaotixrocker


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

CrossAnimal


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## Llust (Jan 10, 2016)

ACBKiver10
i used to be able to get all of these right, wtf happened? xD


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Stardusk


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

M ZSAPDLE L 3RELE RELEKGSAfdf jASSBDFEGRaewrooio


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

ninja'd Izzy Reubcarbared xD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2016)

Izzy REincarnated


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

nintendofan1387


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnayed


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Izzy reincarnated yay


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

Izzy reincarnate


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Izzu reincarnated


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Vals~


----------



## evies (Jan 10, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Jan 10, 2016)

Evemd


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 10, 2016)

OmgItsAcihail


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

vals ~


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Helloxcitee


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

kitty221

- - - Post Merge - - -

so close.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Helloxcitee

lol did I do it the same as before?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Kitty110`
nailed it


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2016)

Kitty2201


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

ningdncocn96

lol I did bad that time


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

kitty2201


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

HelloxCutire


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2016)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 10, 2016)

ChaotizRocker

Mm... close..


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

BlueSkies


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2016)

ChoatixRocker


----------



## Lumira (Jan 10, 2016)

nintendofan60

I suck at typing numbers.


----------



## Smug M (Jan 10, 2016)

Limirs

Well close enough ^_−☆


----------



## Lumira (Jan 10, 2016)

Smug M

very close indeed ;3


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 10, 2016)

Lyira


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

John Lemons


----------



## N e s s (Jan 10, 2016)

chaotixRocker

oh wow i did it


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

N e s s

Too easy.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

Sincerely 

^I'm on my phone so that's what autocorrect did


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 11, 2016)

Sugare;;a


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2016)

CHAOTIXROCKER
I unknowingly had caps lock on.


----------



## Peter (Jan 11, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2016)

Pxter


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 11, 2016)

nuntendofan86


----------



## Bassy (Jan 11, 2016)

mayor-of-ivyvale


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Bassy


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 11, 2016)

x2j5w7y


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 11, 2016)

Kittyinpink87


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Hopeless Opus


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

X2k5a7ju


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

X2k5a7y

how did i


----------



## Shinylatias (Jan 11, 2016)

MapleLwadKandaroos

Oh.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

Shinylatias


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 11, 2016)

nintendofan85

yessssss


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

torifoxy

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was so close..man


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 11, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


----------



## Aali (Jan 11, 2016)

TOXIFocu

ah


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Aali


----------



## Aali (Jan 11, 2016)

Hellocviyir

........


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

Aali


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

nintrnfifsn.

- - - Post Merge - - -

that was such a mess.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

Maple!eackA Barlow

Auto correct y u do dis


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

xD

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

MapleLeadKamgaroos

2 letters off orlly


----------



## Aali (Jan 11, 2016)

Sugerella

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg one letter off smh


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Aali


----------



## Aali (Jan 11, 2016)

MapleLeadKanharoos


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Aki
oh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

X3kT-vg


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

X2K5a7y c: ha


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

Konan224


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

x2k5a7y


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 12, 2016)

helooxcutie


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

snoozit


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 12, 2016)

konan224


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 12, 2016)

vals ~


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

Nintendofan85


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Mapleleafkangaroos


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224


----------



## Locket (Jan 12, 2016)

nintendofan97


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 12, 2016)

Bunny Vent


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Jan 12, 2016)

Jogn Lennin


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 12, 2016)

ThatOneFanfirl


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Lana del ray

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops I failed


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

X2k5a7y


----------



## Lumira (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## Anine (Jan 12, 2016)

Koban113


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Such fail such disappointment.....
Aelia


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

Konsn224


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

shoooogerrrelia


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan335


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

Chaotixarocker


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

ChatoixRocker


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

Konsn334


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

shugarellia

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> Konsn334



lmao i'm laughing so hard how you got worse the second time hun


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224

lmaoooo


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

there ya go haha


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

Konan224


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 13, 2016)

Konan335

noooo jfc =.=


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 13, 2016)

BlueWolf101


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

Viziboty


----------



## Anine (Jan 13, 2016)

chaotixrocker

...Success!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

Aelia


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 13, 2016)

ChaoitixRocker

so closee


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 13, 2016)

CluelessMauor

Nooooooo so close. ;o;


----------



## Aomame (Jan 13, 2016)

Bludsilf/03


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2016)

Aomame


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

nintendofan/8


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

ChatoixRocker


----------



## jiny (Jan 13, 2016)

why do I always get u

Konan224


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Jan 13, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## milkyi (Jan 13, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## glow (Jan 14, 2016)

P o c k y


----------



## Lumira (Jan 14, 2016)

this will be fun on my phone and with autocorrect...

m;ks_

...close


----------



## Miii (Jan 14, 2016)

Lumira

Horaaay I got an easy one


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2016)

Miii


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## datsuryouku (Jan 14, 2016)

e4ka78e

^the moment I saw your username I knew it was trouble.


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 14, 2016)

daysurtouku

Well, close enough.


----------



## Pastell (Jan 14, 2016)

mounkhan

:0 All i forgot was a single letter.


----------



## Shinylatias (Jan 14, 2016)

Pastell


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2016)

Shinylatias


----------



## aericell (Jan 18, 2016)

nintendofan95


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 18, 2016)

hAOOUBESSDEKUGGT


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

ChaotixRocker


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 18, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

ChaotixRocker
.


----------



## skarmory (Jan 18, 2016)

Suhatella


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

skarmory


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Cariicarky


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella

. <- i put this dot here because this is a duplicate of a post i made in the last 5 minutes apparently


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

Cariicarky

omg yas


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

Cariicarky


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

Cariicarky


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Diharella

edit:

X2o5x8a


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

CArricarry

WTF


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Kidcayosnesycay


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Cariicarky


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

X2l5a8i


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 26, 2016)

Caeiicaeky


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

maounkhan


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 26, 2016)

aisoo


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Jan 26, 2016)

maounkhan


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Friendly Dedede


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

X2k4a9r

..i almost got halfway through

i bet you have a blast with this thread


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)

Lumira 

Lol, I do  
It's always a nice surprise when someone gets it right.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 27, 2016)

X2k5a6y


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

ChaotixRockef


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

ividvero


----------



## GamingKittenCorp (Jan 27, 2016)

Hellodfutie lol dropped the ball on that one


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2016)

GamingKittenCorp


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 27, 2016)

nitendofan85


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 27, 2016)

cookielicious


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2016)

ToxiFoxy


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

nintendofan86

((socloseyetsofaraway))


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 27, 2016)

VividVero


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 27, 2016)

cookielciious


----------



## Megan. (Jan 27, 2016)

msyor-of-ivtvake


----------



## Shinigamii (Jan 27, 2016)

Megatastic


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 27, 2016)

cookielicious


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2016)

ToxiFoxy


----------



## You got mail! (Jan 27, 2016)

nintendifan85


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Yo got mail!


----------



## You got mail! (Jan 27, 2016)

VividVeri


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

you for ma, 

(did this on my phone. oh my)


----------



## lucitine (Jan 27, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

lucitije


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

audio 

autocorrect. ^


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Lumits


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

visceral 

once again, ac. this is fun


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

nintendofan86

...damnit so close


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 28, 2016)

Delishush


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

Caddberry


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 28, 2016)

delisheush


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 28, 2016)

Heloxcutiee


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

Cadbberry


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 28, 2016)

Limira


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

maounkhan

i'm surprised i actually got that, as i kind of forgot your username halfway through typing it *w*


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

Limira


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

zisoo

oh wow i have no idea how that happened this time


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 28, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

caddberry


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

Limira


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

nintdnoran84


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 28, 2016)

Aixoo


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

NaokeLeadKangaroos


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 29, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 29, 2016)

nintendofan74


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 29, 2016)

maounkahan


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 29, 2016)

Cadbberry


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 29, 2016)

VividVero


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 29, 2016)

nintendogan96


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 29, 2016)

pokedhdui60

Sorry!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

NicPlays


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 29, 2016)

Kumita


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 29, 2016)

pokedude304


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 29, 2016)

Moongligh-


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

nintendofwn9


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

aixsoo


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 29, 2016)

Lumifz


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

moonlight=


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

Lunriia


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

aicoo


----------



## Ruto (Jan 29, 2016)

Lumits


----------



## Llust (Jan 29, 2016)

Rutp


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

starduck


----------



## Ruto (Jan 29, 2016)

Vividbero


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Euro


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

VividVero


----------



## Ruto (Jan 29, 2016)

X3k4a7Y


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Ruto


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 29, 2016)

x2k6a7u


----------



## Ruto (Jan 29, 2016)

maiunkhan


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

maounkhan


Ruto


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 29, 2016)

X2k5a2by


----------



## Kimbrel (Jan 29, 2016)

Ninyenfsn86 
Dang it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 29, 2016)

Kivbren


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

nintendofan&(


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## jiny (Jan 29, 2016)

X/&it-u6


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 29, 2016)

a9x00


----------



## Megan. (Feb 2, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

Megatasteic


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 2, 2016)

nami23


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2016)

CrossAnimal


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

nintendofan&(


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 2, 2016)

aizoo


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

lynn105


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 3, 2016)

aicoo


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Kanna

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg I even used a capital


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

issi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Taskeda 

Darn it XD Lemme try again 

tarsaje 

And again...

ta

I GIVE UP XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm typing on an iPod soooooo hard XD


----------



## PrincessKelly (Feb 3, 2016)

issi 

^^


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 3, 2016)

PrincessKelly


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 3, 2016)

Cadbberry


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 3, 2016)

flightedbird


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2016)

RainbowCherry


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 3, 2016)

Nintendofan47

so close ;-;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 3, 2016)

MapleLdacJa vadkjs

well at least i got the first part right


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

SuperStar3482


----------



## Lumira (Feb 3, 2016)

Dae Min


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 5, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

XYWGEDX63TEX7T6ED7


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 5, 2016)

Noice. 

Izzy Reincarnated


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 5, 2016)

X2ka7ady
thanks for the easy user :')


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, you only missed one number ^-^ 

PastelPrincess


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 5, 2016)

Y2kstraya


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 7, 2016)

Gansalf


----------



## Byngo (Feb 7, 2016)

Kanaa


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Natty


----------



## Lumira (Feb 7, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## Discord (Feb 7, 2016)

lumurs


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)

Iggy Koops


----------



## Discord (Feb 7, 2016)

aixoo

(That was easy)


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

Iggy Koopa


----------



## Discord (Feb 7, 2016)

ruimmi


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2016)

Iggy Koopa


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 8, 2016)

nintenifaj86


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nighlares


----------



## Megan. (Feb 8, 2016)

Ningendofan89


----------



## Samiha (Feb 8, 2016)

Mehatasyic


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 8, 2016)

Samiha


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

MapleLEafKNagaoos


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2016)

Murima


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## Discord (Feb 8, 2016)

Limita


----------



## Puffy (Feb 8, 2016)

Iggy Koopa


----------



## N e s s (Feb 8, 2016)

Puffy

easy m8, now lets see you attempt mine with the spaces in it


----------



## Puffy (Feb 8, 2016)

N e s s

gr8 b8 m8 i r8 8


----------



## N e s s (Feb 8, 2016)

JKSFHSFHSOIFJ


----------



## Trip (Feb 8, 2016)

n e s s


----------



## Lumira (Feb 9, 2016)

Mayor.Trip


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

Lymura


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 9, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

nintendofan75

i hate you and your username


----------



## Discord (Feb 9, 2016)

Puggy

Close nuff'


----------



## Byngo (Feb 9, 2016)

Ivy loopa


----------



## Llust (Feb 9, 2016)

Natty


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 10, 2016)

stardusk


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 10, 2016)

Kanaa


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

X2k5a7yy


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

hellloxxcitie


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 10, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 10, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

Clueless!ayor


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 10, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 13, 2016)

Limira


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 13, 2016)

You got mail3


----------



## pixemi (Feb 14, 2016)

Peanutcrossing

(omg nailed it!!)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 14, 2016)

Pixemi


----------



## pixemi (Feb 14, 2016)

Issi


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 14, 2016)

picemi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 14, 2016)

Cluelessmayor


----------



## pixemi (Feb 14, 2016)

Cluelessmayor


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 14, 2016)

pibemi


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

NicPays


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 14, 2016)

Nintendkfan€&


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

Nicaolwys


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

nintendofan75


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 14, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 14, 2016)

lenciffybpy


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

NicPlays


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 14, 2016)

axioo


----------



## Lumira (Feb 14, 2016)

helloccvutiee


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 14, 2016)

lumits

lol


----------



## Lumira (Feb 14, 2016)

CluelessMayor


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

LUMIRA


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 14, 2016)

nintensoda 84


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 14, 2016)

DAWNPIPLUP


----------



## Lumira (Feb 14, 2016)

Dawnpiplip

- - - Post Merge - - -

Link)The_Heroie 

_you ninja'd me_


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## Lumira (Feb 17, 2016)

gaze9r


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 17, 2016)

lumira


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)

Pusheen


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

hgazea9t


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

Cariicarky


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

Dae Min


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 25, 2016)

Cariicarky


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

lynn106


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

Cariicarky


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

Dae Min


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 25, 2016)

aixoo said:


> Dae Min



Anksll
Fail.


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

ThatRikeolayerDylan


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 25, 2016)

aixoo said:


> ThatRikeolayerDylan



Ax899


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 25, 2016)

ThatRleplaherDh,a n

....Well, that was terrible. 8D


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

Dae mi b

This seems more challenging on phone.


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 25, 2016)

Vaati said:


> Dae mi b
> 
> This seems more challenging on phone.



Vaggk


----------



## Espurr (Feb 25, 2016)

TgatRoleplayerDylab

Best I've ever typed using my tablet's flat-arse keyboard.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

Espurr


----------



## windloft (Feb 25, 2016)

Pasta.


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

RUXA


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

Cariicarky


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

dae min


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

taesaek


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2016)

Cariicarkt


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 26, 2016)

AppleBjtterzFrh h,e


----------



## NintendoAthlete (Feb 26, 2016)

Dae Nib


----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2016)

NintendoAthlete


----------



## Ami (Mar 2, 2016)

Aixsoo


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ami


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 2, 2016)

alien41


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 14, 2016)

queity-shuttered


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 14, 2016)

hellpxcutiu


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 14, 2016)

King Dad


----------



## VillagerPurchaser (Mar 14, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 14, 2016)

VillagerPurchaser 



villager perchaser


----------



## Lumira (Mar 15, 2016)

Tardis2016


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 15, 2016)

Lumria


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

helloxcutie

aww forgot a e!


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Mar 16, 2016)

quietly-stutteref


----------



## Llust (Mar 16, 2016)

awesomelle2001


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 16, 2016)

stardusk


----------



## Moonlight- (Mar 16, 2016)

Helloxcutiee

Yay!


----------



## ellarella (Mar 16, 2016)

k00jp9gut?


----------



## Arstotzkan (Mar 16, 2016)

ellarella


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 16, 2016)

SarasaKat


----------



## jiny (Mar 16, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## jiny (Mar 16, 2016)

quietly-stuttered


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 17, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 17, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 17, 2016)

poutysprout


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 17, 2016)

CuteYuYu


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 17, 2016)

nintendofanot


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 17, 2016)

Aronthaer


----------



## Lumira (Mar 18, 2016)

nintendofab85


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 18, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 18, 2016)

tardis2016


----------



## Stil (Mar 21, 2016)

quiwrkr9 artrrwews

wow


----------



## ellarella (Mar 21, 2016)

Cu c c o

can't believe i missed the space bar


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

ellarealla


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Forestniha


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 21, 2016)

Helloxcutiee.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Rainboecherru


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

Helloxcutie

I missed an e.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

pasta


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

hellozcutiee


----------



## meowduck (Mar 22, 2016)

Syarduck


----------



## SZA (Mar 22, 2016)

meowduck


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

SZA


----------



## kelpy (Mar 22, 2016)

quietly-stuttered


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

pasta


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 22, 2016)

ForestaNinfa


----------



## windloft (Mar 22, 2016)

nintendofan84

so close .... yet so far ...


----------



## Stil (Mar 22, 2016)

EYSW


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 22, 2016)

C u c c o


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 22, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

Forestaninfa

aww so close but missed a cap.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

quietly-stuttered


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

ForestaNinfa

ayy lmao.


----------



## Dae Min (Mar 23, 2016)

Kaelum


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

Dae Min


----------



## Lumira (Mar 23, 2016)

quietly-stuttered


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 23, 2016)

quite-studer


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2016)

Tardis20`6


----------



## Dae Min (Mar 24, 2016)

nintendofany5

D:


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 24, 2016)

davemin


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 24, 2016)

Tardis3013

rlly


----------



## jiny (Mar 24, 2016)

Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 24, 2016)

aixoo


----------



## kelpy (Mar 24, 2016)

Sparro


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

pasta


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

ForestaNifa


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 26, 2016)

Helloxcutie


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

white clae


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

Helloxviyorr 

yep okay


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

Fizziii


----------



## windloft (Apr 1, 2016)

milkirue


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

RUZA


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2016)

milkirue


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 1, 2016)

nintendofan76


----------



## kelpy (Apr 2, 2016)

Dae Min


----------



## Trip (Apr 2, 2016)

Pasta


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

Major?trop


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Apr 2, 2016)

Fawnung
AWWWW SO CLOSE


----------



## Stil (Apr 2, 2016)

rebaecja kuccs


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2016)

infitiy


----------



## Heyden (Apr 2, 2016)

oscarottet


----------



## Zerous (Apr 2, 2016)

heyden
yes!


----------



## Xylia (Apr 2, 2016)

Believe_In_Kittens
My eyes were 100% closed


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 2, 2016)

Xylia


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 2, 2016)

cookieliocios


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 2, 2016)

AppleBitterCruble


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

nintendofan$5


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 2, 2016)

milkirue


----------



## Twix (Apr 2, 2016)

Alex518


----------



## Stil (Apr 2, 2016)

mayoe aydrb


----------



## meowduck (Apr 2, 2016)

Infirniyy


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Apr 2, 2016)

meowduck


----------



## Taj (Apr 2, 2016)

MyVisionUsDyonh


----------



## ellarella (Apr 2, 2016)

nbeester14


----------



## Stil (Apr 2, 2016)

ellerella


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

Infinity


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 2, 2016)

milkirue


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 2, 2016)

Nintendofan85


----------



## pretzel (Apr 2, 2016)

taris2304


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

pretzel


----------



## Blondiexo (Apr 2, 2016)

Nikkirye 

I'm not very good at this on mobile.


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

Blpndiexo


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 2, 2016)

milkirie


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

Fizzii


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 2, 2016)

milkirue


----------



## Xylia (Apr 2, 2016)

Helloxcutieee


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 2, 2016)

Xlyie


----------



## kelpy (Apr 2, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 2, 2016)

Psata


----------



## cornimer (Apr 4, 2016)

nintendofan95


----------



## jiny (Apr 4, 2016)

VanessaMay18


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 4, 2016)

milkirew


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 4, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


----------



## Shawna (Apr 4, 2016)

nintenda,54


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 4, 2016)

Shawna

YEEEESSSS


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 4, 2016)

applecracker


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 4, 2016)

alexyqo


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 7, 2016)

Fizzii


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

misy_cat


----------



## meowduck (Apr 8, 2016)

tardis2-18


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

meowduck


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 3, 2016)

tardis 2015


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

Hellocciyorr


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2016)

Xerolin


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 4, 2016)

Buttonsy


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2016)

nin64nrotwn8

Oooh, and I did so good with the last one... oops.


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 4, 2016)

Buttomsu

Nearly had it. XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 4, 2016)

WAR X ILUSION


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## silicalia (May 4, 2016)

lunarnaji

Hmm...


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 4, 2016)

wilidqliq

wow i did terrible


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 4, 2016)

Aqysxryidek

Wow...


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2016)

G8WDYU50ny


Oh wow I'm not doing good


----------



## princesse (May 4, 2016)

Buttonsys


----------



## Kevinnn (May 4, 2016)

princesse


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

kevinnnn

so close


----------



## Kevinnn (May 4, 2016)

seriha

pls dont hurt me


----------



## jiny (May 4, 2016)

Kevinnn


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

kianli

yasss!!

@Kevinnn 
you wait.


----------



## Xerolin (May 4, 2016)

Ddtz

wtf


----------



## Mink777 (May 4, 2016)

Xeroloin

!so close


----------



## LunarMako (May 4, 2016)

alien4

DARN IT. Haha.


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

LunarMako

I'm so good at this!


----------



## Kevinnn (May 4, 2016)

Serkna

oh my god


----------



## Seroja (May 4, 2016)

Kevinnn said:


> Serkna
> 
> oh my god


Omg whyyyy. But tbh Seriha and Serkna are very interesting names so thank!

Kecubbb

errr


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 5, 2016)

Seroja


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

nintendofaan85
SO CLOSE


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 5, 2016)

Xerolin


----------



## Xerolin (May 5, 2016)

nintend9fan75


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)

Xerolin. I had training.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 7, 2016)

Hollowfu

So close! ;~;


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

AqyaSteysapdk


----------



## endlesssky (May 8, 2016)

kianlo


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

endlesssky


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 8, 2016)

kinla


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 8, 2016)

Tardis2016


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 8, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 8, 2016)

Tsrfodep26

- - - Post Merge - - -

What the hell. .... lol can't type with eye close


----------



## Xerolin (May 8, 2016)

ZebtsMso,o


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 8, 2016)

Xetolok 
Lol


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

zebranomy


----------



## Kevinnn (May 8, 2016)

helloxcytuee
rip


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

Keinn

so close


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

focis


----------



## Buttonsy (May 8, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 8, 2016)

Buttonsy

noice


----------



## Buttonsy (May 8, 2016)

AquaStrudel


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

Buttoney


----------



## Tensu (May 8, 2016)

Kaanlu


----------



## ellarella (May 8, 2016)

Pokemon6800


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

ellarella


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 8, 2016)

ellarella


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 8, 2016)

nintendofan94

DANGIT


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

AeuaStrudel

err


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

Seroja


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 8, 2016)

Kianki

close enough w/ iphone keyboard


----------



## jiny (May 8, 2016)

Yonkorin


----------



## Seroja (May 8, 2016)

loam;o

I typed this in total darkness


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 8, 2016)

serjoa


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 8, 2016)

Tardis2016

yay i did it


----------



## OviRy8 (May 8, 2016)

Tardjs2p15


----------



## Sakurabloomdragon (May 9, 2016)

Oviry8


----------



## Fleshy (May 9, 2016)

Sakurabliindrahon

That didn't go so well, probably would have done better if I wasn't on mobile.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

FkeshyBeo


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

Moko


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

Seroja


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

m0o0

- - - Post Merge - - -

why i cant click on the k without looking at it


----------



## Aronthaer (May 9, 2016)

ZenraNaomy

so close...


----------



## LunarMako (May 9, 2016)

aronthaer


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 9, 2016)

LUnarMako


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2016)

ninrebdufabu3

- - - Post Merge - - -

omfg lol I am so bad


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

Bone baby

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh well, missed the second capital


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

Cheeee4meew

- - - Post Merge - - -

Too much e there...


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 9, 2016)

ZebraNaomy


----------



## Byngo (May 9, 2016)

Njngendofwj57


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

Natty


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

chees4mees
gg me


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

Xerolib close enough


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 9, 2016)

chees4mees


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

nintendodfan7t


----------



## Serk102 (May 9, 2016)

nintendofan85

My keyboards doesn't even have labels on it, so looking wouldn't help much.

edit: Xerolin


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 9, 2016)

nintendofam83
EDIT: Wrong person lol, Serk192


----------



## Xerolin (May 9, 2016)

Biscuit_m8


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin


----------



## LoserMom (May 9, 2016)

Xerolin

edit:
just kidding

chees5mees
close enough


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

Major btooke

Sort off??


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 9, 2016)

mayor brooje
qq

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops

zevranaomy
DANgiT


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 9, 2016)

AquaStrudel


----------



## Fleshy (May 9, 2016)

nintensofan85


----------



## Byngo (May 9, 2016)

Fleshybro


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

Naggh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol


----------



## LunarMako (May 9, 2016)

xebranaom 

wow..... I'm usually not this bad. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 10, 2016)

LunarMako


----------



## Xerolin (May 10, 2016)

Buomdu


----------



## b e e (May 10, 2016)

Xdfilon lol (x


----------



## KingKazuma (May 10, 2016)

b e e


----------



## You got mail! (May 20, 2016)

Kimgskazima


----------



## Elov (May 20, 2016)

You got mail! 

Mine should be easy x)


----------



## You got mail! (May 20, 2016)

Elov


----------



## Fleshy (May 20, 2016)

you got mail


----------



## focus (May 20, 2016)

FlddhuBfo 
im on a phone lol


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

focus

yay correct


----------



## focus (May 20, 2016)

ZebrNaomy


----------



## namiieco (May 20, 2016)

focus


----------



## Mao (May 20, 2016)

Milwue 

mine is super easy ik


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

Mao


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

nightmstrd


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

imginiry


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

zebranaomu

AAHH 1 off


----------



## Bill Cipher (May 20, 2016)

Infubty


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2016)

Bill copher


----------



## Stil (May 20, 2016)

natty


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 20, 2016)

Injinity

Oops wrong side of the keyboard qq


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 20, 2016)

AquaStrudel

aww yeee


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

Heathersylds

I got heather heather right jajaja


----------



## classically.trained (May 20, 2016)

ZebraNaomy 

(I'm a good typer hehe)


----------



## Tensu (May 20, 2016)

Acaddivt2


----------



## Akira-chan (May 20, 2016)

pokrmon7000

WOW SO CLOSE BRO


----------



## GardenGnostic (May 20, 2016)

akira-chan


omg yes


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 20, 2016)

GardenGnostic


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 20, 2016)

Ninyendofab65


----------



## windloft (May 20, 2016)

SansAnimalCrossing


----------



## namiieco (May 21, 2016)

RUZA


----------



## CluelessMayor (May 21, 2016)

Milque


----------



## Fleshy (May 21, 2016)

CluelessMayir


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 21, 2016)

FleashyGro


----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)

DarkDesertzfox


----------



## RookThe1st (May 21, 2016)

kianli


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

Rooktje1sy

Sort off


----------



## RookThe1st (May 21, 2016)

ZeraNamy


----------



## namiieco (May 21, 2016)

Rockthr4st

- - - Post Merge - - -

Spot on.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

Milque

Yess


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2016)

ZebraNaomy


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 21, 2016)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

Nintendo82

So close


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

Zebramp,au

fail


----------



## Trip (May 21, 2016)

Hellowxcuitess


----------



## Cascade (May 21, 2016)

Mayot,Trop


----------



## Trip (May 21, 2016)

Xabsuce

i suck lmao


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 21, 2016)

Mayor.Trip


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

Daikhowcherry

What

- - - Post Merge - - -

At least I got cherry right


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

zebtanoamy


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

Helloxcugiiee

Lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 21, 2016)

ZebraNaomy


----------



## Twinleaf (May 21, 2016)

nintendofan75

All I had wrong was that I put a 7 instead of an 8, haha.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

Twinleag

Missed it by a letter


----------



## Stil (May 22, 2016)

zebranaomy


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 22, 2016)

infinty


----------



## Zerous (May 22, 2016)

Jetic


----------



## Seroja (May 22, 2016)

Ah man... well here goes...

Believe)in)Kiyyems


----------



## focus (May 22, 2016)

seriija


----------



## resonanceofterror (May 22, 2016)

ficys

ayyeeee


----------



## focus (May 22, 2016)

resinanceufterrut

oml


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

Focix

Close


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 22, 2016)

ZebraNaomy


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 22, 2016)

Yonkorin


----------



## N e s s (May 22, 2016)

i'm typing this with my eyes closed rn

ooh this one is gonna be a bit tricky, i hate the "f" things

Flaming>Oceans darn so close


----------



## jiny (May 22, 2016)

N e s s


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

Kianlu

Missed it by a letter


----------



## Mash (May 22, 2016)

ZebraNaomy


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

Mash


----------



## Dactal (May 22, 2016)

mayor .trop


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

Dacual

Lol


----------



## lopey (May 22, 2016)

ZebraMaomy


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 22, 2016)

lopey

That was easy.


----------



## Duzzel (May 22, 2016)

Psperbiy1234-5
I'm awful at typing...


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

Duzelll

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol I add more l then z


----------



## duckvely (May 22, 2016)

ZebraNaomy


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 22, 2016)

Bogummy


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 22, 2016)

Flaming_Ocaeans


----------



## Duzzel (May 22, 2016)

ninrwnrifab85
It's gotten pretty clear that I hunt and peck...


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2016)

Duzzwl 

So close.

666th page


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 22, 2016)

Diance rodse


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 22, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Nintendofsn93

What


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2016)

zebramomay


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> zebramomay


This is so hilarious

- - - Post Merge - - -

Helloxcutirr

- - - Post Merge - - -

I chaged your e for r


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

ZebraNainy


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Serola
Why I'm missing it by a letter


----------



## Edzers (May 23, 2016)

Zebranalmy


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Edzers said:


> Zebranalmy



Hilarious

- - - Post Merge - - -

Edzers
Got it correct


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2016)

zebrtanoqmy

???


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Heloxcutiee

I miss an l


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2016)

zebranaom,t


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> zebranaom,t



Keyboard not working for you? Jajajaja

- - - Post Merge - - -

Helooxcutiee

Sort off


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Keyboard not working for you? Jajajaja
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No. No it is not. Haha


zebranomay


----------



## focus (May 23, 2016)

helloxcyjyie


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 23, 2016)

focus

!!!


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

Hekkixcutiee


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Seroja


Perfect


----------



## cornimer (May 23, 2016)

ZebrNaomy


----------



## namiieco (May 23, 2016)

VanessaMay26


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

milque

perfect


----------



## Bjork (May 23, 2016)

zabranaomy

why did i put an a


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

bjork

perfect again


----------



## LunarMako (May 23, 2016)

zebranaomy


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 23, 2016)

LunarMako


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 23, 2016)

Flaming_oceans


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 23, 2016)

nintendofan84


----------



## Duzzel (May 23, 2016)

Cydvtyrn)7

... sorry....


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 23, 2016)

Duzzel


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 23, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 23, 2016)

Flaming_Oceans


----------



## chapstick (May 23, 2016)

Lucaonosa

So close!


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 23, 2016)

maxonear42

:<


----------



## Mash (May 23, 2016)

AquaStrudel


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2016)

Mash


----------



## Blu Rose (May 23, 2016)

Mayor.Reup

done on an ipad and had to backspace so it threw me off k


----------



## Mash (May 23, 2016)

Blu Rose


----------



## Aetherinne (May 23, 2016)

Mash

WOO! I DON'T SUCK! XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 23, 2016)

Aetherrine


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Nonyendo95

What that heck


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2016)

ZebtaNaomy


----------



## N a t (May 23, 2016)

I don't type like a normal person, so here we go...



Mayi4.T4uo


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

Bone ababg

What


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 24, 2016)

ZebraNoamy


----------



## Ploom (May 24, 2016)

flamine)oceans


----------



## Aali (May 24, 2016)

bulbabear

- - - Post Merge - - -

CHAMP


----------



## Miharu (May 24, 2016)

Aali


----------



## Aali (May 24, 2016)

miaru


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

Aalo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Missed it by a ltter


----------



## Ookami (May 24, 2016)

Zevranaomi

I almost got it ( on the phone )


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

Fidelio

Yay I did it on a iPad


----------



## Cailey (May 25, 2016)

ZEbraNaomy


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

Caopeu

What

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry


----------



## dudeabides (May 25, 2016)

zebranamy


----------



## Cailey (May 25, 2016)

dudeabides said:


> zebranamy



dudeabides


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

Cailet

Better

- - - Post Merge - - -

I dint write well but I wrote it better


----------



## Seroja (May 25, 2016)

ZebraNaimy

just one letter off, so close yet so far


----------



## Balverine (May 25, 2016)

Seroja

wahoo


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 25, 2016)

Marco Bodt


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

ningrcogsm85
k.


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

ningrcogsm85
k.


----------



## kazaf (May 25, 2016)

Xerolin


yay!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

xerolon

So close


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 25, 2016)

ZebraNeomy.

Woops accidentally put an "e" instead of an "a".


----------



## Noah98789 (May 25, 2016)

poojie4558
lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 25, 2016)

Noah98789


----------



## N a t (May 25, 2016)

Lol here I go again, prepare to be amazed...

nint3neifqb8

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> Lol here I go again, prepare to be amazed...
> 
> nint3neifqb8



Damn


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

bome naby


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

Zwebrtno h

oh


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 25, 2016)

Xerolin


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

ninr3neofan86


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

Nonentoe83


Oh come on


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

ZevtaNao,r
._.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 25, 2016)

Keyboard not working?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Xerolin

Perfect


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

ZebraNaomy
B)


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 26, 2016)

Xerolin

Did it again


----------



## Twinleaf (May 26, 2016)

ZehraJa0ky

Omg. xD


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 26, 2016)

Twinleaf

Aww yea!!!


----------



## Twinleaf (May 26, 2016)

BluePikachu58

Close!


----------



## Dy1an (May 26, 2016)

twom;eaf

noep
____________________
* nice try


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 26, 2016)

ThatRoleplayerDylan

OMG IM PSYCHIC!!!


----------



## Twinleaf (May 26, 2016)

Blie{olavji58

WHAT THE HECK IS THAT OMG.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 26, 2016)

Twinleaf

Yay! I got it again!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2016)

BLuePikachu47


----------



## Ayaya (May 26, 2016)

Csdbbery

Close


----------



## keybug55 (May 26, 2016)

Ayaya

did it


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2016)

keybug55


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 26, 2016)

Cadbberry


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 27, 2016)

Cadbh344t

Im sorry, whoever gets mine.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 27, 2016)

Mayor Zoe 
FC:216574219848


----------



## Byngo (May 27, 2016)

Cadberry


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

Nttu


----------



## Cadbberry (May 27, 2016)

xerolin


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Cadberrh

Sort off


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Cadberrh

Sort off


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 27, 2016)

XebraNaimu

wow i am off today


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 27, 2016)

AquaStrudel


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Nintendifab86

Hm....


----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

ZebrNaomt


----------



## classically.trained (May 27, 2016)

focus


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 27, 2016)

focus


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

foxus


----------



## Twinleaf (May 27, 2016)

focus


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Twomleag

Oh god


----------



## Twinleaf (May 27, 2016)

ZebraNaomy


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 27, 2016)

Twinleaf


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Nintendofan83

Why I can't put 85


----------



## Twinleaf (May 27, 2016)

ZebraNaomy


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

xyro,'tdg
what
How did i get that
(well i am on mobile..)


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

xerlion


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Helloxcutiee

Perfect


----------



## Balverine (May 27, 2016)

ZevraNaomy

so close lol


----------



## Trip (May 27, 2016)

Marco Body


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

mayor.trio

close


----------



## Libra (May 28, 2016)

Helloxcutiee


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

Librs


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Mayor.teo

Lol


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

ZebraNaimy


----------



## Duzzel (May 28, 2016)

Mayiy.Ytuuo
....


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

Duzzel


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 28, 2016)

Mayor.Trip


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 28, 2016)

ninyendofan86
So close...

Also page 679


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Nuckftuefawns

What the hell

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry


----------



## Duzzel (May 28, 2016)

ZwbeaBaimy

closer than I usually do


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Duzzel said:


> ZwbeaBaimy
> 
> closer than I usually do



Best mistake ever I got a laugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -

Duzzel

But I got it perfect


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

ZebraNaomt


----------



## dudeabides (May 28, 2016)

Mayor . Trip


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

dideanides


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Mayr.to

Sorry


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

ZebtsNsomy


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

Mator.Trip


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 28, 2016)

Lumira

I guess I'm better in my phone than iPad


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

ZebraNaomy


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

kianli


----------



## You got mail! (May 28, 2016)

Limira


----------



## xara (May 28, 2016)

You got mail


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

crybby


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 28, 2016)

Lumira


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 28, 2016)

ninterndofan83


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Helloxcutiee

Yeah perfect take that iPad


----------



## brownboy102 (May 29, 2016)

ZebraNoamy


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 29, 2016)

spsrro


----------



## Duzzel (May 29, 2016)

Hekkicvteywww

I'm doing my best haha


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Dizell

Almost perfect


----------



## Noah98789 (May 29, 2016)

zwvaenaomy
xD


----------



## namiieco (May 29, 2016)

Noah07680


----------



## Locket (May 29, 2016)

Milque


----------



## jiny (May 29, 2016)

Bunny Bento


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

kianku


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Mayor.tro
....


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

Zeabra ak g 

omgg


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2016)

Mayor.Trip


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 29, 2016)

cadbeffh


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 29, 2016)

SansAnimalCrossing

_BRUH_


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2016)

AquaStrudel


----------



## namiieco (May 29, 2016)

Cadbettu


----------



## Mints (May 29, 2016)

miiqlye


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

Minrs


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 29, 2016)

Mayor.Trip


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 29, 2016)

Flaming_oceans


----------



## Cadbberry (May 29, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## Opal (May 29, 2016)

cadbberry


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Opal


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

ZevraBaj r

getting better


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 29, 2016)

mayot ytip


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 29, 2016)

SansAnimalCrossing


----------



## Balverine (May 30, 2016)

nintendofan76

uhhhh
close enough lol


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Marco eidt

What...


----------



## MayorVillager (May 30, 2016)

Zehra naomy
Nailed it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2016)

MayorVillager


----------



## Alex518 (May 30, 2016)

nintendofan87

so close


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

Alex518

Wow, I'm kinda impressed that I was able to type properly with my eyes closed. ;o


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2016)

pochii


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 30, 2016)

Mauor.Yrip

noice


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2016)

AquaStrudel


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

nintendofan85. Yaaay, I did it!~


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Pochuu

Sorry


----------



## Lumira (May 30, 2016)

ZebraNaomy


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 30, 2016)

Lumria

;~;


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

aquasletel


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Tardis217

Sure 217


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

Zrbsnsou
im using touchscreen lmao


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

xeolin


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

Tardid2026


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

xerolin


----------



## Mints (May 30, 2016)

Tactics 3@27

Wow I don't even know what I'm doing anymore


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

mints


----------



## chaicow (May 30, 2016)

Tardis2016


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

chaicow


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Tardis3916


What from 20 to 39


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

zerbranatty


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2016)

Tardis2016


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

nintendofan86

so close


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

tali-zorapvaspnerd


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

acaddict1


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Ok let see how I screw this up

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tails zoeah Bali hers

Wow just wow


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

ZebaNaomy


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jun 4, 2016)

acaducct1


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

jeunIn Daadjue

_(that's a mess....)_


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 4, 2016)

FleshyBro


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

N8ntendofan83

Hmmm.....


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

Zeb5aBa0my

_lmao_

I swear I can usually type, just not tonight


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 11, 2016)

FleshyBto

Omg.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Twinleaf


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

Nintendofqm86
That was close. >.<


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

Whitefosjhg 

Wow poor flamingo part


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 12, 2016)

Xrbravieen


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

Stalkhks 

How did I come up with that


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 12, 2016)

Acnl_starfall


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 12, 2016)

Lethslia

dang it so close


----------



## Tensu (Jul 12, 2016)

Lethgalia ;__; 

sniped xD

Skqedkers


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 12, 2016)

Axyrr

my phone is so bad XD
also sorry about the snipe ;>


----------



## Tensu (Jul 12, 2016)

Haha np ^^

Skqwwkwrs


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

Wrong person!

Azure


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

Whiteflamingo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes finally


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 12, 2016)

ZevraAueen


----------



## Jackpot (Jul 12, 2016)

skweekwrs


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

Jackpot


----------



## namiieco (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

Utatars


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

whiteflamingo

This is really easy


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash said:


> whiteflamingo
> 
> This is really easy



Yeah it is when you obviously don't close your eyes, lol.

lisnslash


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

WhiteflMigj

Idk what happened


----------



## namiieco (Jul 12, 2016)

Whiteflamingo

whups

Acnl_starfall


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

Itarara

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sort off


----------



## N a t (Jul 12, 2016)

Zegra2633H

WOW That went down hill fast lmao


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

bone baby

I'm closing my eyes, I just spend too much time on the internet.


----------



## N a t (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash


omfg

- - - Post Merge - - -

I CAN'T BELEIVE I DID IT


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

Liqmslaah
Almost!

Edit:
Bone Baby
Yay!


----------



## N a t (Jul 12, 2016)

THIS IS THE FIRST TIME AHHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whutefkamungs


and 'm crap again xD


----------



## Irelia (Jul 12, 2016)

bonbe babyt


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

Shirayuji


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 12, 2016)

acn;_starfall
I was so close, that's sad. First one I got wrong.


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

Liamslash
O.O yay!


----------



## Daydream (Jul 12, 2016)

Whiteflamingo

yeaaaaah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Pixr


----------



## Daydream (Jul 12, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Pixr



Congrats! People can't even spell my username with their eyes open usually.

nimtendocan);

This is a fail


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

Pixt 

So close. I am really bad at rhis


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 12, 2016)

Acnl)starfa,,

OMG.


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

Teinleaf 

Almost


----------



## Twinleaf (Jul 12, 2016)

Acnl_starfak

Haha.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

Twinlwaf


----------



## Daydream (Jul 12, 2016)

ZebdaQueen

So close


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 12, 2016)

Picr

:c


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 12, 2016)

aqua dteudel


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 12, 2016)

PIETR0


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 12, 2016)

Nuntenditqh84

Wow im horrible at dis lol


----------



## Daydream (Jul 12, 2016)

Bloodu.house


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jul 12, 2016)

Bloosy_Housr  Hey its not that bad. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pudr 2/4 half


----------



## vel (Jul 12, 2016)

holy crap ok

ZaAlPa2005


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 12, 2016)

F33I975

WHAT HAVE I DONE
imm try that again

Gr;pit

oh my god how am i screwing up so badly


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 12, 2016)

aqua sttudel


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jul 12, 2016)

PIRTFO

lol XD


----------



## RibbonFinale (Jul 12, 2016)

Lugia Revical

so clOSE OH NO


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2016)

RibbonFinale


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Jul 13, 2016)

Nintdndofzn85


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 13, 2016)

SansAnimalCrossing


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 13, 2016)

Letja;oa


----------



## Irelia (Jul 13, 2016)

noombunnu


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Dhirstuku

What


----------



## Shinx (Jul 13, 2016)

Zevraquenn

ayyy almost


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Whinx

- - - Post Merge - - -

Missed it by 1 letter


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 13, 2016)

ZebtsQueen
-
Aw, I'm usually good at this lol.


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 13, 2016)

letjalis


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

Piet0

aww


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2016)

AqualStrudel


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

nintandofsn86


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

AquaSfdycdl

- - - Post Merge - - -

What happened to the trudel???


----------



## namiieco (Jul 13, 2016)

ZebraWueen


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Z
Nonwtendofan&/

- - - Post Merge - - -

What the heck..... Never writing in iPad again


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 13, 2016)

Zerbraqueen


----------



## Daydream (Jul 13, 2016)

Lirbystarsyio

Wow!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2016)

Pixr


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 13, 2016)

ninrendogan96


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 13, 2016)

pitreox


----------



## Daydream (Jul 13, 2016)

Kirbustarship

Oh what an improvement!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 13, 2016)

Pixr


----------



## vel (Jul 14, 2016)

Kirbystarship ayyy


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 14, 2016)

Velour


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 14, 2016)

lethalis


----------



## moonford (Jul 14, 2016)

PIETRO POI
omg! I don't know why there are extra letters though.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 14, 2016)

Whiteflakingo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kingo jajajaja XD


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2016)

ZebraQyeeb
Close enough


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 14, 2016)

GoldieJoan


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2016)

Lethalia


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 14, 2016)

ninrensojam94
i only missed it by a lot of letters


----------



## Mints (Jul 14, 2016)

OSITR9 

I don't know what happened there..


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2016)

Mints


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 14, 2016)

nintrndogam96


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jul 14, 2016)

PIETRU

Just one letter > ~ <


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jul 14, 2016)

Lugis Revival
OMG only one letter away!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2016)

ZaAIPa2006


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

Nintendo85

I forgot the "fan" part


----------



## N a t (Jul 14, 2016)

Aqjasgfhde,


wow...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 14, 2016)

Bone babg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol why g????


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jul 14, 2016)

ZebraQueen

OMG I did it!!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 14, 2016)

Lugia Rebival

Aww missed it by 1 letter


----------



## vel (Jul 14, 2016)

ZebraQueen


----------



## Cascade (Jul 14, 2016)

Velour

yay i did


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jul 14, 2016)

Candicw SOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLOSEE


----------



## Lugia Revival (Jul 15, 2016)

ZAALPA2007


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Lucia ReficK

- - - Post Merge - - -

What... '-'


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Jul 15, 2016)

ZebraQueen

Holy What. ;-;


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 15, 2016)

rosemarycrossing


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Lethalja
I guess the j it's an i


----------



## Mints (Jul 15, 2016)

zebra pAyssn 

i think the space bar is what messed me up lmaoaoao


----------



## moonford (Jul 15, 2016)

Mints
That one is short & easy. c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Whitedlamingo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol sound so funny


----------



## Daydream (Jul 15, 2016)

ZebraQueen


----------



## Mints (Jul 15, 2016)

Pixer


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

Mjntd


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

AquaSffhxdl

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why I can't say that part


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 15, 2016)

ZebraQueen


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 15, 2016)

Vizionari


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

Nintendofaan86

:')


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

AquaStrudel

Hm, I never realized I was THIS good at typing.


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 15, 2016)

Iggy Joopa


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

bonjonp4ecer


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 15, 2016)

Iggy Koopa
wow


----------



## Daydream (Jul 15, 2016)

Hunter C Hunter

Almost! And I'm on my phone, it's way harder xD


----------



## Mints (Jul 15, 2016)

Pize


----------



## Alex518 (Jul 15, 2016)

mints


----------



## namiieco (Jul 15, 2016)

Alex518


----------



## Limon (Jul 15, 2016)

utarara


----------



## namiieco (Jul 15, 2016)

L3M0N6


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Utadada

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well changed the r to d and then I'm good


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 15, 2016)

Zebra Queen (i only tried this once )
wow i'm good at this


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hunter x hunter

First try but I didn't cap the second H.


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 15, 2016)

ZaAlPA2006
So close! I capitalized the "A"


----------



## Daydream (Jul 15, 2016)

Hinter C Hunter

._.


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 15, 2016)

pixr
Well It was only 4 letters, with more I would fail XD


----------



## Mints (Jul 15, 2016)

Biscuit-&U

it's hard on mobile


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 15, 2016)

Mints


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

PIETEO. .. Sort off


----------



## Cascade (Jul 15, 2016)

ZevraBauni


----------



## N a t (Jul 15, 2016)

CADKCE


Um lol like kinda but not really


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

Bone Baby.

Did that with minimal effort .


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

*yy7bI990a

everytime i think too hard about I get terrible results. Like, what is that?!


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> *yy7bI990a
> 
> everytime i think too hard about I get terrible results. Like, what is that?!


Probably bad luck or your keyboard hates you?.

AquaDtrudel; Close 'nuff.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

Iffy Koopa

okay that's better


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Iffy Koopa
> 
> okay that's better



AwuaDtrudel


----------



## NightFlame750 (Jul 15, 2016)

Aquastriswk

First part good, second part... Well...


----------



## Cascade (Jul 15, 2016)

NightGkame68

sorry xD


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

Candice

Almost messed it up, I guess my instincts are more trustworthy than I thought.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 15, 2016)

Iggu Koopa

Oh well... I changed my mind, it's way easier on my phone.


----------



## jiny (Jul 15, 2016)

Pixf


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 15, 2016)

kianli


----------



## vel (Jul 15, 2016)

shigure


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 15, 2016)

Velour


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

nintendofan78


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

velour


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Hunyrf x hjnter


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 16, 2016)

Hunter C Hunter


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

SailorCrossing


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

nintendofan84
ugh


----------



## acnl t (Jul 16, 2016)

hunter x hunter

oh wow


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

acnl t
yours is easy


----------



## namiieco (Jul 16, 2016)

Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Cascade (Jul 16, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## namiieco (Jul 16, 2016)

Candice


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 16, 2016)

nintendofan97


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

bonjojnp4ever
ugh one off


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 16, 2016)

Hunter x Jikter

yeah ok


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2016)

AquaStrudel


----------



## Cascade (Jul 16, 2016)

nintendigan85


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jul 16, 2016)

Candice 

First try!


----------



## raeepow (Jul 16, 2016)

ZaAkOa2005

Well then


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2016)

raeepow


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 16, 2016)

nintendogsn96


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

PIETR0


----------



## Cascade (Jul 16, 2016)

Veloir


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Canrife


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Whiteflaminbo


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 16, 2016)

hunter cc hiner 

lmao ok....


----------



## Cascade (Jul 16, 2016)

Flesgtvru


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 16, 2016)

candice


----------



## Cascade (Jul 16, 2016)

Liamlash

oops forgot the s


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 17, 2016)

Candice


----------



## 666 (Jul 17, 2016)

Shiftte


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 17, 2016)

666 :^)


----------



## Cascade (Jul 17, 2016)

shugure


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 17, 2016)

Candice


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 17, 2016)

Flaming_Oceans


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hopeless Opus

...how did I do it...


----------



## Cascade (Jul 17, 2016)

Bisvyut_m7


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Cansuxs

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg XD


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

zebrswuuen


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Sicatiff


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 17, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 17, 2016)

shigure


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 17, 2016)

Lethalia

....


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bisxuit)m8


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Nintehdi74

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow fail


----------



## Discord (Jul 17, 2016)

kianll


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

Discorf


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 17, 2016)

Awuasteidel


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 17, 2016)

Idfldnsndt

omg


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 17, 2016)

shifyea

ehh first 3 letters are at least correct


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Bloody Giysw. ..... at least I got the first part right


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 17, 2016)

ZebbraQueen


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 18, 2016)

moonbunny


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Ninetenifah86


----------



## Daydream (Jul 18, 2016)

ZenraQueen


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Pixr easy


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 18, 2016)

ZebraQWueen

aw hell nawww, so close! lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 18, 2016)

#1 sebpau


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

Idfldndsdnt

SO close aaa


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 18, 2016)

Buttondy


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

Biscuit_m8


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 18, 2016)

Buttsony

(LOL..)


----------



## Discord (Jul 18, 2016)

Hopeless Opus


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 18, 2016)

Discord


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 18, 2016)

Hopeless Opus


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 18, 2016)

moonbunny


----------



## raeepow (Jul 18, 2016)

Biscui5_m8
ech


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 18, 2016)

raeepow


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 18, 2016)

Biscuit_m8


----------



## Mints (Jul 18, 2016)

nintendofan84


ohhh soo close


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Mintd oh well


----------



## Daydream (Jul 18, 2016)

Zs rqueen

Wait... What happened?


----------



## N a t (Jul 18, 2016)

PICT

Uhhhh, wow, your name was so easy and yet...


----------



## Cascade (Jul 18, 2016)

Bone Babu


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 18, 2016)

Candice


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 18, 2016)

nintendon fann987              yeahh


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 18, 2016)

KaduAina

Wow, that was butchered


----------



## raeepow (Jul 18, 2016)

OviRy0
So close...


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 18, 2016)

OviRy8 said:


> KaduAina
> 
> Wow, that was butchered



omg, ahaha XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 18, 2016)

LadyAsuna


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 18, 2016)

nintendirqb86


----------



## cannabis_crossing (Jul 18, 2016)

Dawnpiplpi

Almost!


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 18, 2016)

cannabis_deossinf

that was close


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 18, 2016)

OviRy8


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 18, 2016)

Nintednofan63


----------



## Cascade (Jul 18, 2016)

Aqyastrydrk


----------



## vel (Jul 18, 2016)

Candice


----------



## Licorice (Jul 18, 2016)

Velour


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 18, 2016)

Licorice


----------



## Mints (Jul 18, 2016)

nintendofan84

i keep on putting 84 and not 85 ffs


----------



## Licorice (Jul 19, 2016)

mints


----------



## Varil (Jul 19, 2016)

Lujcorice


...close enough?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 19, 2016)

Varil


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 19, 2016)

#1W3npI

Butchered af


----------



## Daydream (Jul 19, 2016)

ObiEu8

Best one so far


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 19, 2016)

Pixr 

Omg


----------



## Cascade (Jul 19, 2016)

Pixr

yay


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 19, 2016)

Candice

Holy **** I actually did it


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

OcyRy7

nope


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 19, 2016)

SilkSpexrew

Close enough


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 19, 2016)

Obury8
Quite close


----------



## Cascade (Jul 19, 2016)

Bloofu_ahaoudr

lol


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 19, 2016)

Vandice


----------



## Nym (Jul 19, 2016)

lwrhallia


----------



## Daydream (Jul 19, 2016)

Nym

This was easy :3


----------



## vel (Jul 19, 2016)

Pixr


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jul 20, 2016)

velour

yay!


----------



## Pookie4557 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hurplepippo

yes


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jul 20, 2016)

Pookie4557


Two in a row!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2016)

XsSIPa2006


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 20, 2016)

ninrendofan85

Dang, so close


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Bixcuit_m8


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 20, 2016)

Nintenfofan85


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 20, 2016)

Zebrseurrj


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 20, 2016)

The Oebbufet

Wow... Last part was butchered


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2016)

OviRy8


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2016)

nintendofan86

dangit


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 20, 2016)

Riymmi 
Missed it by one letter


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

ZrvraWyeeb


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 21, 2016)

RYmi1


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 21, 2016)

Bisviyt_m4


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Bloody_House :3


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jul 21, 2016)

Rymi1

3 In a row!


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 21, 2016)

ZaAlPa2006


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 21, 2016)

Moohgybbu
....


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 21, 2016)

Bloody>ouse

Eh, close enough.


----------



## Mints (Jul 21, 2016)

Bwasey


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jul 22, 2016)

Mints

4 In a row!


----------



## Mints (Jul 22, 2016)

Zzaalpa299;


----------



## namiieco (Jul 22, 2016)

Mints


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jul 22, 2016)

Utarara

5 In a row!


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

ZaAlPa2006
OH MY GOD I CANT BELIEVE I DID IT
im proud


----------



## Aquari (Jul 23, 2016)

kodweb

lmao good luck with mine XD


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jul 23, 2016)

neikkovat06


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 23, 2016)

Dubsreps4Dayz

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sort off


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 23, 2016)

Zebra!yeev


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 23, 2016)

Biscuit_m8


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 23, 2016)

Moonvynnt


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2016)

ldfndtfmf

i tried


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

Jetix

c;


----------



## Daydream (Jul 23, 2016)

Koden


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

Pix4


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jul 24, 2016)

Kiden


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 24, 2016)

cluelessmayor


----------



## Mints (Jul 24, 2016)

Kevinnn


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

Mints


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 24, 2016)

pechue


----------



## Emachi (Jul 24, 2016)

nintendofan94


----------



## Cascade (Jul 24, 2016)

Emachi


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 24, 2016)

Canide


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 24, 2016)

dudeanifrd


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 24, 2016)

AquaStrudel


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 24, 2016)

Flaming_Oceans


----------



## kyukon (Aug 1, 2016)

so when I originally read the title, the word "closed" was omitted and I came in here wondering how the heckies I'm going to type with my eyes; this is my attempt at doing that.

uh9iuyiuaytn897214


----------



## riummi (Aug 1, 2016)

^lol im ded

kyukon


----------



## Daydream (Aug 1, 2016)

riummi


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2016)

PISR


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 1, 2016)

Shaymunskiss


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2016)

aleigh

- - - Post Merge - - -

DID IT!


----------



## Pecansalad (Aug 1, 2016)

Shaymunskiea


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 1, 2016)

Pecansaldf

what lol


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 1, 2016)

Sjeeeowes

ok wow lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm on mobile you can't blame me (⌒_⌒; )


----------



## Yomochi (Aug 1, 2016)

MixguACBK

...uhhm well, at least I got the places with capitals correct?


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 1, 2016)

Yimochi 

So.... Close....


----------



## piske (Aug 1, 2016)

MochiACNL


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 1, 2016)

pechue


----------



## Daydream (Aug 1, 2016)

Flaming.Oceans

Not so bad... I wrote this on my phone haha


----------



## Mints (Aug 1, 2016)

Pize 


Lmao


----------



## Cascade (Aug 1, 2016)

Mints

yes


----------



## crispmaples (Aug 2, 2016)

Candove


....I CAN get the Can right
 EHHHH? EEHHHH?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 2, 2016)

Mints said:


> Pize
> 
> 
> Lmao



I need to change my username asap, so I'll consider anything, thank you xD

--

Mayorsuzupie


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 2, 2016)

Pixr


----------



## Mints (Aug 2, 2016)

Kotty3301

B)


----------



## crispmaples (Aug 2, 2016)

Nints

..... pls tell me I didnt just type a slang word


----------



## Paxx (Aug 2, 2016)

MAyir Syzt Oue

what the actual FF--


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Paxx


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2016)

nintenofsn85


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 2, 2016)

kianli


----------



## Yomochi (Aug 2, 2016)

nintendifan74


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 2, 2016)

Yomochi

ayye


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 2, 2016)

Twentyonepilots 

Ofc I know how to type it since I type it Every. Single. Day


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 2, 2016)

Mochiqncl

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg did pretty good for being on android lol


----------



## Tracer (Aug 2, 2016)

ShaymiSkies


-edit- tfw someone posts the same time as you 3:


----------



## xara (Aug 2, 2016)

Voikj


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 2, 2016)

heartbreakee 

I hate myself


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2016)

MochiAcNL

:3c


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 2, 2016)

Puffu

- - - Post Merge - - -

Almost made it


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

ShayminSkies 

Wooo o/


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 2, 2016)

XeroRaib 
Not bad c:


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

ShayminSkies!!! XD My nerd typing keyboard skills are pro.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 2, 2016)

XeroRain

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay did it this time! Its harder cause I'm on phone


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

ShayminSky

Oh I'd probably suck if I did it on my cell phone then, my fingers are memorized to my keyboard so I can do it blind easily. XD But goodjob!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 2, 2016)

XeroRaom

goddammit


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

twentyonepilots 

My blind fingers are magical. XD


----------



## Bloody_House (Aug 2, 2016)

Crtorw T
Wat???


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

Bloody_House

and LOL XD


----------



## Yomochi (Aug 2, 2016)

XeriRaub

..blah


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

Yomochi!!!

I need to do a tricky name as a challenge. xD


----------



## ~Mae~ (Aug 2, 2016)

XeroRain


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 2, 2016)

MayorMae


----------



## namiieco (Aug 2, 2016)

nintendofan94


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 2, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## Energytree (Aug 2, 2016)

Lwthalia
So close..and I feel like people are doing this with their eyes open...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 2, 2016)

Energytree


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

ACNLover10


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Aug 2, 2016)

XEROAIN


----------



## Akira-chan (Aug 2, 2016)

xerorain


OOOOOO


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

Akira-chan

XD


----------



## Yomochi (Aug 2, 2016)

CeroTain

..closer than last time at least


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2016)

yomichi


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

riummi!!!


----------



## piske (Aug 2, 2016)

XeroRain


----------



## Yomochi (Aug 2, 2016)

pechue

\o/ !


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

Yomochi!


----------



## Daydream (Aug 2, 2016)

XeroRain


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

Pixr


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 3, 2016)

XeroRain


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

moonbunny!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 3, 2016)

DeroRain

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow lol so close


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

ZebraQueen


----------



## jiny (Aug 3, 2016)

Xerorain


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 3, 2016)

Zsf aTuseh


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

Kianli


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 3, 2016)

Fail on my part lol


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

Koopa K

XD


----------



## duckvely (Aug 3, 2016)

XeroRain


----------



## Limon (Aug 3, 2016)

bogummy


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

L3M0N5


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 3, 2016)

XeroRsin !


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

moonlightbabe!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 3, 2016)

ZWERORAIN

...


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

nintendofan85 LOL.


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 3, 2016)

xwekeaim 

how eVEN?!..


----------



## KantoKraze (Aug 3, 2016)

MocjiANCL


idk how you guys all get it perfect this is kinda hard


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

KantoKraze. I just have magical fingers even if I'm blind.


----------



## KantoKraze (Aug 3, 2016)

XeroRain said:


> KantoKraze. I just have magical fingers even if I'm blind.



XeroRsin

ok but i laughed really hard because i thought i typed this as xerorasin


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

KantoKraze and LOL


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

XeroDakn

What


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

Daydream

and LOL I read it as xerodank


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 3, 2016)

Xeroraim

AKDKSOCLOSELKWO


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

MochjAC L

Ugh


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

Daydream


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 4, 2016)

XeroRain


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 4, 2016)

Lethalia


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 4, 2016)

XeroRain
woo


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 4, 2016)

Xerolin Lol xD


----------



## mintellect (Aug 4, 2016)

Xdro&#55356;&#57096;&#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56859;


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 4, 2016)

Diancie Rose and LOL. xD ^


----------



## Pecansalad (Aug 4, 2016)

Xeroraib


----------



## KantoKraze (Aug 4, 2016)

apecansalad


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 4, 2016)

KantoKeazw

lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2016)

ShayminSkies


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 4, 2016)

Nintenfofan85

- - - Post Merge - - -

So close


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2016)

Zebqwuern


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2016)

Idnfldsnt

Yeah...


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 4, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2016)

XeroRain


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 4, 2016)

nintendofanur

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol


----------



## Daydream (Aug 4, 2016)

00jaxhna


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2016)

Daydream


----------



## Charlise (Aug 4, 2016)

nintendofan84


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 4, 2016)

Charlise


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2016)

lethalia
yay


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 5, 2016)

Idfldnsndt

aint got nothing on me.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

xEROrAIN

....


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 5, 2016)

Utararara 

Oops added another 'ra'


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Emi_C


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 5, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

Flaming+Oceans


----------



## strawberrigod (Aug 5, 2016)

Utarara

Yesssssss! ^.^


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

strawberrigod


----------



## piske (Aug 5, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 5, 2016)

pechue


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 5, 2016)

xerorsin

only one letter off, not bad


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2016)

Misty15


----------



## Antonio (Aug 5, 2016)

tje peanjt vutter fisn

i tried


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

Shayyeees

Worst one so far...


----------



## Yomochi (Aug 5, 2016)

datdream


...hah dat dream... i mean almost though


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 5, 2016)

Whoever does mine...rip

yobochi

SO CLOSE OMGGG!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2016)

painchri589


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

nintendofan96

everytime.


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

pechue


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 6, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## SageAutumn (Aug 6, 2016)

ZeroRain

whoops


----------



## piske (Aug 6, 2016)

SageAutumn


----------



## Bloody_House (Aug 6, 2016)

Pwgu w
Oh gawd no


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

Dsgr Suyumn

Lmao not even close


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2016)

pawpatrolbab


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

nintersnfod75

 lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2016)

Greninja


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

ninetendi gab

wow no


----------



## Greninja (Aug 6, 2016)

silksoecres


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

Geeninka


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 7, 2016)

daydrean
AHHH SO CLOSE


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 7, 2016)

Koonlightbar

I got the middle part right :')


----------



## Hade (Aug 7, 2016)

idflfnsdnt

Ahh man, trying to remember that name OTL


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 7, 2016)

hade
I DIT 
I FINALLY SPELLED A NAME RIGHT
I'M SO PROUD OF MYSELF RIGHT NOW

- - - Post Merge - - -

*DID IT
_when you don't wanna edit your post bc people gonna think you cheated-_


----------



## Hade (Aug 7, 2016)

moonlightbae

(hey, that's awesome xD)


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

Hade


----------



## Pearls (Aug 7, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

GolfirHis

wow I'm bad at this


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 7, 2016)

SilkSPexree

Oops, I'm bad at this as well xD


----------



## Lyraa (Aug 7, 2016)

Lightspring. Yay!


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 7, 2016)

Lyraa


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

lrrryjod


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 7, 2016)

Greninja


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 7, 2016)

Lethalia


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

buiscet_98


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

pawparronan


----------



## Pookie4557 (Aug 8, 2016)

Faydream


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 8, 2016)

Pookie5557

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well have another 5 and it be perfect


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 8, 2016)

ZebraQueen


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)

Biscuit_m8


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 8, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

Biscuit_mo

so close


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 12, 2016)

ThatGamerGirl


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2016)

Lethalia


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 12, 2016)

xerpraom


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

Kawaii Cupcakes! and XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2016)

XeriRain


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 12, 2016)

nintendoffan64

DANG IT


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)

sosod1


----------



## cornimer (Aug 16, 2016)

XeroRain


----------



## Daydream (Aug 16, 2016)

BanessaMau18


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Daudteam.

Close!


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Promiscuous

That's weird...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 16, 2016)

Wgirygalmijfo

welp i suck at typing


----------



## moonford (Aug 16, 2016)

Silhdepye.

Hm...


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamingo


----------



## Pop-tart (Aug 17, 2016)

Lethalia


----------



## zeoli (Aug 17, 2016)

Pop-tart


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 17, 2016)

Oliu
(dangit!)


----------



## Limon (Aug 17, 2016)

Isawewleanor (darn)


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

L3M0M6

Why? ;__;


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteflamino


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

violku


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Tonic

That one was easy though....


----------



## Daydream (Aug 17, 2016)

Shoreflamingo

"Soreflamingo"


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Daydream OMG I DID IT


----------



## moonford (Aug 17, 2016)

Hmmm, here goes.

pswpatrpl

A few letters off.

I forgot about bab, XD


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiteglamninho 

oh wow..


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

Rmi_C

close >.<


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 17, 2016)

Utararara

omg i added another 'ra' *again*


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2016)

Emi_C


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 17, 2016)

hiroyi


----------



## eRIDIAN (Aug 17, 2016)

ninebdi fa=[[dan iy

... i don't even know


----------



## zeoli (Aug 17, 2016)

eRIDIAN


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 18, 2016)

Oiy

So close, I must not have pressed the l hard enough


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Buttsonsy ;p


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

ACNLover18


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Voiku


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 18, 2016)

ACNLover20

so close..


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

Emi'~

It's hard to type _ on a phone though


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

daydreaj


----------



## Byngo (Aug 18, 2016)

pawpatrolbab


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 18, 2016)

byngo


----------



## PrincessMonty (Aug 18, 2016)

WmiPC


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 18, 2016)

PrincessMonty 

!!!


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

Emi\X


----------



## bikes345 (Aug 18, 2016)

Datdrean


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)

bike45


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 18, 2016)

Voiku


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

nintendofan84 wow so close


----------



## Hay (Aug 20, 2016)

ACN.lver1p 

Damn, I am on an iPad so it doesn't make it better for me lol


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

Hayhay916 

oMG I ACTUALLY GOT IT I THOUGHT I GOT THE NUMBERS WRONG HA


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Emi-C does that count?


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

i'll give you that  

ACNLover20

*daMMIT*


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 20, 2016)

Emi_C


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 20, 2016)

SensaiGsllsgr

it went downhill..


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 20, 2016)

SEmsiaYqppqe3


il never use computer


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

ZebraWueen lol


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 20, 2016)

ACNLover10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

SensaiGallade hah


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 20, 2016)

ACNLover10


----------



## PrincessMonty (Aug 20, 2016)

Flaming)Oceans


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

PrincessMonty c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 20, 2016)

ACNLOver0


----------



## Daydream (Aug 31, 2016)

nintneogsn74

Time to bring this back!


----------



## Trip (Aug 31, 2016)

Daydrean


----------



## Tracer (Aug 31, 2016)

Trio


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 31, 2016)

Voiku


----------



## Pecansalad (Aug 31, 2016)

Hopeless Opua


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 31, 2016)

Pecansalad


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 31, 2016)

Pecansqlee

sigh. I'm still terrible at this


----------



## jiny (Aug 31, 2016)

MovhiACBL


----------



## Tracer (Aug 31, 2016)

koianli


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 31, 2016)

Vpoli


----------



## himari (Aug 31, 2016)

Aleigh


----------



## Daydream (Aug 31, 2016)

himark


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dadream


----------



## creamyy (Aug 31, 2016)

nintendogam89


----------



## Daydream (Aug 31, 2016)

cfzmuu


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 1, 2016)

DAYDREAN
Oops caps o. O


----------



## Tracer (Sep 1, 2016)

Iwaseleanor

How did I get that right


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 1, 2016)

Voiku


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 1, 2016)

Pookie355u

oh god


----------



## Bloody_House (Sep 1, 2016)

Taegvynd

....


----------



## namiieco (Sep 1, 2016)

bLPPDY_hOUSE

oh great


----------



## Tracer (Sep 1, 2016)

Utraata


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 1, 2016)

Voilu


----------



## Tracer (Sep 1, 2016)

momtemdpfam86

How even lmao ????


----------



## moonford (Sep 1, 2016)

Voiki

why?....


----------



## N a t (Sep 1, 2016)

Wjiteflamingo

OH MY GOD


----------



## Daydream (Sep 1, 2016)

Bone Nany


----------



## Emi_C (Sep 2, 2016)

Day Dteam


----------



## Bloody_House (Sep 2, 2016)

Eeki.C

I got two letters right..


----------



## Mash (Sep 2, 2016)

Bloody_House
Aye


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

Mash
Nailed it!


----------



## Daydream (Sep 2, 2016)

Athena Cukrs

I'm actually quite proud of this


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

Daydream.
Alright, done!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 2, 2016)

Anetha Cykes


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

nintendofan95


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

Utarara.
Maybe this is a bit too easy for me...


----------



## Tracer (Sep 2, 2016)

Athekne Cykes


----------



## ellarella (Sep 2, 2016)

Voiku

gg ez


----------



## Bloody_House (Sep 2, 2016)

Elkatrlka
;-;


----------



## Pearls (Sep 2, 2016)

Bloodypjouse


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 2, 2016)

GoldieJoan 
I got it omg whooooooooo


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 2, 2016)

Iwasealonr


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

nintendofan85

!!


----------



## classically.trained (Sep 3, 2016)

Ekcriptia


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

acadduct1
close


----------



## Greninja (Sep 6, 2016)

ekcripita

so close


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2016)

Geninja


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

nintendifan034 close, i totally forgot the numbers at the end


----------



## Daydream (Sep 6, 2016)

Maxi ear32


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

Daydream omg perfect *pat pat*


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 6, 2016)

Maxibear42


----------



## chapstick (Sep 6, 2016)

ooooo this is gonna be a challenge

:ethalia aww i was so close


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 7, 2016)

Maxibsar24

sigh


----------



## chapstick (Sep 7, 2016)

MochiACNL yay


----------



## creamyy (Sep 7, 2016)

Macibeat45

CLOSE ENOUGH


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2016)

CREAMYY


----------



## Tracer (Sep 7, 2016)

nintendofan79


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

Voiku

Love your sig & icon btw, Lightning is my queen.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Lethal weapons...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 7, 2016)

AFNLover10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Idlfsnent congrats on the pillow btw


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you! 
 ABNLoverqp


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Idfldnsnt so close


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 7, 2016)

AAcnlOber10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

wow lol

Idflsndensnt


----------



## Tracer (Sep 7, 2016)

WFBKigrt10

yikes... at least I got the 10


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Vokiu

idk how you got that though lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

ur getting closer thou

Vokiui


----------



## Tracer (Sep 7, 2016)

QCNKiver10

LOL believe it or not, I'm actually trying


----------



## Tracer (Sep 7, 2016)

-accidental double post-


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Voikj


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nightmare


----------



## Byngo (Sep 7, 2016)

acnlocer10


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Byngo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 9, 2016)

Nintebdofan84

Closer than I thought!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 9, 2016)

Idfldnandt 
i think i only got 2 letters wrong?


----------



## Cress (Sep 9, 2016)

Utarara
Typing on my phone and I'm surprised it didn't autocorrect to something completely different


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

(tsfsfs

I got 6 letters wrong...

and 1 right....


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 13, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming_Oceans

oh yay


----------



## Acnlmayorboss (Sep 13, 2016)

viku..... dang ;p


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2016)

Acnlmayorboss


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 13, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

Pookie3447


----------



## chaicow (Sep 13, 2016)

Boiku


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2016)

chaicow


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

nintdhfgn89.  Ok then.  XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 13, 2016)

marshallover85


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 13, 2016)

Ningedodan74/


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 13, 2016)

You got mail!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 15, 2016)

Lryjaloa

nope


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 15, 2016)

SilkSpectre


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 17, 2016)

nintendiha 67

nope


----------



## Tracer (Sep 17, 2016)

SilySpectre


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh this'll be fun.

Voiku

Never mind, thanks for having a short name.


----------



## Bloody_House (Sep 17, 2016)

Rihhuroe

Perfect


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 17, 2016)

BloouOgutse

I did a bad job.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 17, 2016)

SugardewVillage


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2016)

Aqqsyjjdel.  Wow.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 18, 2016)

Maexgallicerut
o-oh
ohhh nooo


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

AwuaStrudel


----------



## Tracer (Sep 18, 2016)

Utarra


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

voiku


----------



## robbywow (Sep 18, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

robbywow


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 18, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

Flaming)Oceans


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 27, 2016)

fuxxybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2016)

Rory^Easton
sad


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

fuzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2016)

nintendofan85
I feel accomplished XD


----------



## Leota (Sep 27, 2016)

fuzztbug

one letter


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2016)

Leota
that one was too easy lol
cute avatar btw


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

fuxxybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2016)

PlasticPinkPiggy


----------



## Varil (Sep 27, 2016)

fuzzybuh
DAMMIT


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 27, 2016)

Batil


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Idfldnsdt


----------



## Varil (Sep 27, 2016)

nintendofan84
WOW SO CLOSE YET SO FAR


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2016)

Varil


----------



## Rebekah Kicks (Sep 27, 2016)

Fuzzyvjt 
;-;


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Sep 27, 2016)

rebzmxbkicje

sounds legit


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 27, 2016)

MW shi

are you joking I suck


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)

MochiACNL


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 28, 2016)

nintendfa4

..ok


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 28, 2016)

Idfldnsndt


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2016)

PlasticPinkPiggy


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 28, 2016)

fuzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2016)

Liamslash


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 28, 2016)

fuxxuybusg


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Sep 28, 2016)

Riry&Eastib .. Close enough!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)

Imaginarycupcake


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

nintendofan96


----------



## Barbara (Sep 30, 2016)

Lethalia


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2016)

Barbara


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 30, 2016)

Nint nrogan89 

10/10


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

MochiACNL

boom 10/10


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

Lethalia


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 30, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## namiieco (Oct 1, 2016)

x2k5a7ly


----------



## Limon (Oct 1, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## namiieco (Oct 1, 2016)

l3mon5


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 1, 2016)

Utarara


----------



## Tracer (Oct 1, 2016)

X2k4a7y


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2016)

Voiku


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 1, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 1, 2016)

Plasricoinkpiggy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2016)

Rory&Easton


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 2, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 2, 2016)

X2l5a8y

Close


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2016)

ZebraQueen


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 2, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## Rory&Easton (Oct 2, 2016)

X3j5cut


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 2, 2016)

Rory&Easton


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2016)

X2k7ay


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2016)

nintendofan85

Yas got it right :3


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Dawnpiplup

omg I did it O-O


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2016)

ShayminSkies

Yus


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

Danepiplip

Close enough.


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

WhiteFkanubfi

Oops lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why did I think the F was capitalized?


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 7, 2016)

Betty bloopers

- - - Post Merge - - -

.. I guess I didn't understand the game lol


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

Sammy420 said:


> Betty bloopers
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> .. I guess I didn't understand the game lol



I'm dead lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sammu

This is as far as I got before I started opening up a ton of menus :l


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

Bone Bsbuu

Why?


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

Whiteflamingo

- - - Post Merge - - -

tfw you get it, and feel the urge to victory screech


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

Bone Baby


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

Oh god, here's one worse than mine 

X3ka5a8y


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

Idishsusbtst


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

Sammy42o


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2016)

PlssticPinkPiggt


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

Whoteglamongo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 9, 2016)

Idfldnsndt


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2016)

X2k5a7y


----------



## Mints (Oct 10, 2016)

ninyendofan84

yikess


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

Mints


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 10, 2016)

kiabli


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2016)

Worldsvamp


----------



## puni (Oct 10, 2016)

dawnpuplup


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 10, 2016)

Puni


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 11, 2016)

KeatAlrx


----------



## SlaughterShy (Oct 11, 2016)

saltedkaramel


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 11, 2016)

SlaughterShy


----------



## Licorice (Oct 11, 2016)

C4?!y

I attempted to do this on my phone lmao


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

Licotve


----------



## queensmistake (Oct 11, 2016)

xeriliver


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

queendmidtwke


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

Brriln


----------



## queensmistake (Oct 11, 2016)

o.o

idfldbstd


----------



## Elov (Oct 11, 2016)

queenmistake Ahh I read your username wrong lol


----------



## Licorice (Oct 11, 2016)

elov


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

Livotive


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 11, 2016)

idgldmsmdu


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

Kearalev


----------



## Emi_C (Oct 11, 2016)

Idfldnsnft 

youch nearly - i forgot the last two letters lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 11, 2016)

Emi_C


----------



## MyPrinceCharming12 (Oct 16, 2016)

Ok lol so:
X@YI7/2


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2016)

pigglewiggkt well, I was close


----------



## Mints (Oct 16, 2016)

Cheers Need
it was autocorrect i swear


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 16, 2016)

mobys

Effort, I swear


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 16, 2016)

paibxhri598


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 16, 2016)

Workdsvami


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 16, 2016)

torterrdcr


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2016)

Worlddcamp


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 16, 2016)

kinklni

i did it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

or not


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 19, 2016)

Worldscamp

using ipad so i consider that a success


----------



## Varil (Oct 19, 2016)

Blu Rose

DDDD


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

varil



i did it!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 19, 2016)

Worldsvamp


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming_Oceabs


----------



## leyzy (Oct 20, 2016)

goldieJoan


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 20, 2016)

letxy


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 20, 2016)

worlfcamp


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2016)

KeatAlex


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 20, 2016)

nintrnsofan84


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2016)

Worldsvamp


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 20, 2016)

nintendofan76


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 20, 2016)

Fuzzyvyg


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2016)

Torterrace


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2016)

Dawnouokuo


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Oct 21, 2016)

GoldiaJoan


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2016)

Kaliedadcipes


----------



## OviRy8 (Oct 21, 2016)

Appl33o12


----------



## Tensu (Oct 21, 2016)

Oviary9


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2016)

Tensu


----------



## Barbara (Oct 21, 2016)

GoldieJoan


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 21, 2016)

baevaea


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2016)

worldsvamp


----------



## Coach (Oct 21, 2016)

nanako


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2016)

Coach


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 21, 2016)

Saw ljjl 

HOWWWWW


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2016)

^^Lol!

MochiACNL


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 21, 2016)

Darn puppy 

HAHANXNQKZOKA
that wasn't intentional, probably just my autocorrect haha


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 21, 2016)

MochiACNL


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool


----------



## Paxx (Oct 22, 2016)

nintendofan96


----------



## Barbara (Oct 22, 2016)

Paxx


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 22, 2016)

Barbwta

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was close.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2016)

SugardewVillage


----------



## Barbara (Oct 22, 2016)

nintendofan85

Wow, I actually got it right 0,0


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2016)

Barbara


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 22, 2016)

Nintendifan96


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 22, 2016)

AquaStrudel
what on earth is in your signature XD


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 22, 2016)

Fuzzubug 

Closest I've ever been to succeeding ;;


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 22, 2016)

MochiQbdk
oh welp got the first part right

- - - Post Merge - - -



fuzzybug said:


> AquaStrudel
> what on earth is in your signature XD



it's Giorno Giovanna (jojo's bizarre adventure)


----------



## Barbara (Oct 23, 2016)

AquaStrudel


----------



## leyzy (Oct 23, 2016)

barbara

Woo!


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2016)

key y


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 23, 2016)

kianli


----------



## frio hur (Oct 23, 2016)

nintenfogsn85


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 23, 2016)

fio hur


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2016)

nintendofwnIt


----------



## Barbara (Oct 24, 2016)

liamlo


----------



## Paxx (Oct 24, 2016)

Barbara
c:


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Oct 24, 2016)

paxx


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 24, 2016)

Dreamingognedeelamd


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 24, 2016)

sidarsewcjkkage


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2016)

MochiACNL


----------



## Paxx (Oct 24, 2016)

kianli


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2016)

Pacx


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 24, 2016)

Kianli


----------



## Barbara (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh my phone... Here we go:

Mochiacnl


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 25, 2016)

BQRBQRQ

...that did not go well did it? lmao


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 25, 2016)

AquaStrudel


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2016)

fuzzybug


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 25, 2016)

dawnpiplup


----------



## Paxx (Oct 25, 2016)

nathanbros

HA! BOOM!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2016)

Paxx


----------



## furbyq (Oct 25, 2016)

dawnpoplup

I was so close! xD


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 25, 2016)

duebuw

Almost...


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 25, 2016)

NathanBros


----------



## Paxx (Oct 25, 2016)

hopeless opus

ohmygod im surprised i got that. x'D


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2016)

Paxx


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

ninyr fkgs u6

So close...


----------



## Licorice (Oct 26, 2016)

deanpiplup


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 26, 2016)

Licorice


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

kittenrobotarmy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2016)

DOWNPIPPUP


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

nintendofan865

Dang it stupid six lol


----------



## Grumpig (Oct 26, 2016)

Dawnpiplu[

so close :'(


----------



## Paxx (Oct 27, 2016)

grimppig

OOPS


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2016)

Paxx

Hooray


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Oct 30, 2016)

Dawnpipkuo

Haha, close enough!


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 30, 2016)

imagunarysuocake

eeeeh could have been better


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 30, 2016)

mistymayz


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 30, 2016)

kinsnuf yass


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 30, 2016)

Carly, Mayor of Caketon


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 30, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 31, 2016)

x27ke78tr


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 31, 2016)

Mizty'Xu


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

koopa k


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 31, 2016)

creanyy


----------



## hamster (Oct 31, 2016)

Pookie4688
yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ekcriptia


----------



## Panda Hero (Oct 31, 2016)

nintendofan86

dang, so close


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

panfa hero

almost


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

cream;yy


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

nitendofan96


----------



## hamster (Nov 1, 2016)

furbyq


----------



## Coach (Nov 1, 2016)

ekctiprica


----------



## Amy-chan (Nov 1, 2016)

Ciqxg

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm bad at this.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Ay-chan


----------



## namiieco (Nov 1, 2016)

nintendofan94

i literally always type that


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

nanako


----------



## Celine (Nov 1, 2016)

furnt-w

Omg that was a total fail! D:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)

Celine


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

nitendofan95

i always miss that second N.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 1, 2016)

furvyq


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 3, 2016)

worldsvamo


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 3, 2016)

Krayalez
Lol thought I would do better


----------



## windloft (Nov 3, 2016)

ryudragon98


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2016)

trish


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 3, 2016)

asgvenn


----------



## Tracer (Nov 3, 2016)

KeatAles


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 3, 2016)

Voily


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

idldifnmstf


----------



## Jint (Nov 3, 2016)

Shattered
​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2016)

Jint


----------



## Irelia (Nov 3, 2016)

mistytogepi

dawnpiplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2016)

^^Lol  

Shiemi


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

dawnpiplip


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2016)

furbyq


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

flaming)oceans


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

furbyq


----------



## DylanTK (Nov 4, 2016)

Ashcdnn, on an ipad, no less.


----------



## LovelyLavender (Nov 4, 2016)

DylanTL


----------



## furbyq (Nov 5, 2016)

lovelylavender


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 5, 2016)

furbqr


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 5, 2016)

nintendofan86

Close enough


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 5, 2016)

abbydikk

ummm....opps


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 5, 2016)

keybug55


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

nintendofan75


----------



## furbyq (Nov 6, 2016)

ekcriptia


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 7, 2016)

firbuq


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2016)

abbydool


----------



## issitohbi (Nov 8, 2016)

kianli


----------



## Flare (Nov 8, 2016)

issitohvj


----------



## hamster (Nov 8, 2016)

Flare21


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

Wkcriptia


----------



## eRIDIAN (Nov 9, 2016)

annydoll


UNGH SO CLOSE


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 9, 2016)

eRIDIAN

hell yeah


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 9, 2016)

Ashvenn


----------



## hamster (Nov 25, 2016)

nintendofan75


----------



## Tensu (Nov 25, 2016)

Ekcfiptia

ah so close


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 25, 2016)

Tensu


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## cIementine (Nov 26, 2016)

ekcripyia


----------



## N a t (Nov 26, 2016)

poesaneribs

- - - Post Merge - - -

ouch, that's bad


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

Petey Piranha
i'm proud


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ekcriptia


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 26, 2016)

nintendocnn63

- - - Post Merge - - -

close enough


----------



## peypeythagr8 (Nov 26, 2016)

yaoi


----------



## haruka (Nov 26, 2016)

peypwuthagr8


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 26, 2016)

harula

So close!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

Snowifer


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 27, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

Lovebat


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 27, 2016)

Ekcriptia


----------



## Alyx (Nov 27, 2016)

Ashvenn

(haha don't gotta look at the keyboard, many years of typing practice)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

Alyx


----------



## YetAgain (Nov 27, 2016)

The lack of touch typists in this thread scares me.  nintendofan85


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeragain

i was close XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

VxnillaCupcakes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2016)

nintendifa 75


----------



## robbywow (Nov 28, 2016)

Dawnpiplup

I'm so proud of myself :3


----------



## hamster (Nov 28, 2016)

robbywow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2016)

Em eipri

Nailed it!


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 28, 2016)

dawnpip lip


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2016)

baileuamme96


----------



## Snowifer (Nov 28, 2016)

sWN[O[;O[

Not even close.


----------



## kelpy (Nov 28, 2016)

Snowifer


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 28, 2016)

Lythlys

ehhhh i was close


----------



## Zireael (Nov 28, 2016)

CatsAfeShletzcool

This is hard on mobile :v


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 28, 2016)

Elvenhale

screams i was so close !


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

VxnillaCupcakes


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 29, 2016)

nintendofan95

i was soooo close


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 29, 2016)

vxnilaacupckes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2016)

baireyanne94


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 29, 2016)

nintendofan94


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2016)

Fax I,,aCupxames


----------



## Noah98789 (Nov 30, 2016)

dawnouokyo
atleast i did good at the start


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 30, 2016)

Biag98789
Atleast I did good at the end


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 30, 2016)

KingKyle


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 1, 2016)

ninrebdifab67


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 1, 2016)

Nuclear binfi


----------



## KingKyle (Dec 1, 2016)

IDlfsanr

- - - Post Merge - - -

KindKyke(I failed at my own name)


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 1, 2016)

King Kyle


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 1, 2016)

KeatAlex


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 1, 2016)

ningdncovznu8t


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2016)

baileysnne85


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 1, 2016)

dawnpiplip


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2016)

Nuclear. Invo


----------



## KingKyle (Dec 2, 2016)

Dawnpip


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 2, 2016)

KingKyle


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 13, 2016)

nintendogan85


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2016)

baileyanne95

..just off by 1..


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 13, 2016)

lythelys


----------



## cornimer (Dec 13, 2016)

Annabloem


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

VanessaMay18


----------



## Pookie4557 (Dec 13, 2016)

nintendofan83


----------



## Barbara (Dec 13, 2016)

Pookie4558


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

Barabara


----------



## Cheren (Dec 13, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Dec 13, 2016)

Xheren


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

SansanimalCrossing


----------



## KatRose (Dec 14, 2016)

nintednofan85


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2016)

KatRose


----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)

niatendofan84


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 14, 2016)

cheren


----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)

KeatAlex


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cheren


----------



## snowboy (Dec 15, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

snowboy


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 15, 2016)

Cheren


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 15, 2016)

NodokN


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

baileyann94


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 16, 2016)

chrjen


----------



## franzi (Dec 16, 2016)

Bailetannbe83 (for some reason, I thought my years of secretly texting under my desk at school would make this not so horrible haha)


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 16, 2016)

franiz

I usually like seeing the outcome hehe


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2016)

baileyanne94


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 18, 2016)

nintendofan95


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

Nicole.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 18, 2016)

Bunnikka

Mobile posts are best posts


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

eLVENFROST

- - - Post Merge - - -

them caps thou


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 18, 2016)

Bimmkls 
Well.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

pinklollipo35

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD that's golden


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 18, 2016)

Bunnilia


----------



## Sparklingsmile (Dec 18, 2016)

ramen.jpg


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

Soarklingsmile


----------



## N a t (Dec 18, 2016)

CHEREN


I forgot to turn off caps lmao


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

Peter Piranga

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

Bunnilla


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

Cheren


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 18, 2016)

Bunilia


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

ramej.jlg


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 18, 2016)

Bunnilla
Bunnila


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

Ramen.jpg
omg I did it on phone finally


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2016)

Bujh7lla


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 18, 2016)

Dawnpopup


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 18, 2016)

nintendofan85


----------



## KatRose (Dec 18, 2016)

shigure


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

KatRose


----------



## Wrath Reign (Dec 18, 2016)

Cheren. Woot woot!


----------



## Cheren (Dec 19, 2016)

Wrath Reign


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 19, 2016)

cherrn


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2016)

NathanBros


----------



## Barbara (Dec 19, 2016)

Ningenfovsn85


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2016)

Barara


----------



## piichinu (Dec 19, 2016)

barbara

- - - Post Merge - - -

nintendofan85


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 22, 2016)

badigrl2


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2017)

baileyanne96


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

nintendofan73

omfg I was so close though?


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 22, 2017)

Stephwroo


----------



## Prassel (Jan 22, 2017)

tsukiboshi


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)

prsasel


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

write to text tablet, here we go!

he/luxcutiee

lmao oh god.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 22, 2017)

STEOHEROI

I really love doing this from mobile.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2017)

Elvenfrost


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 22, 2017)

Dawnpiplup

Yes lol


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jan 22, 2017)

dragonlynx

o_o


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 22, 2017)

FairyGardebs

- - - Post Merge - - -

Darn...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Have fun with my username


----------



## 1milk (Jan 22, 2017)

senseigallade


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2017)

1mlk


----------



## JSS (Jan 22, 2017)

Dawnpiplup

I tried to confuse my hands. Twice. But frequent typer + Pok?mon lover


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 22, 2017)

Has (I love mobile autocorrect)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2017)

tsukiboshi


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 24, 2017)

nintendo fan


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 24, 2017)

Akida-xhan

(typing on my phone with my eyes closed is super hard lol)


----------



## ujenny (Jan 24, 2017)

lj4702


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 24, 2017)

Jente


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

dragonlynx


----------



## baileyanne94 (Jan 24, 2017)

nintnedofan84


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 24, 2017)

bailed anne84

lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

lj4702


----------



## Balverine (Jan 24, 2017)

nintendofan82

close enough lmao


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 24, 2017)

zeppeli


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 24, 2017)

Alienuy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

AmarilloVerde


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 24, 2017)

nintendifan84


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 25, 2017)

drahomlunx


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2017)

KeatAlex


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2017)

ninrwnso8 

Darn it


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 25, 2017)

Dawnpiplup

ayyyy


----------



## Haskell (Jan 25, 2017)

AmarilloVerfde


----------



## senb0 (Jan 25, 2017)

Raskell


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 26, 2017)

senb0


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 26, 2017)

nintrhrufan86
So close yet so far


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 26, 2017)

Kylie2312323


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 26, 2017)

pawpatrolbab


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 27, 2017)

nintendofani8e


----------



## Balverine (Jan 27, 2017)

AmarilloVerde


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 27, 2017)

Zeppelo


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm on a phone so here goes:

Mdyotfekt

.........


----------



## kylie32123 (Jan 27, 2017)

arisr 
Woah i was close...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2017)

kylir32123


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 31, 2017)

Dawnpiplio

don't ever try this on your cell phone lol


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

lj3802


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

koden


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

dashonthecon


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2017)

Kodwv


----------



## KaramatsuGirl (Jan 31, 2017)

Fawnpuplup

Oops, close enough lmao


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 31, 2017)

KaramatsuGirl


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 2, 2017)

nuntendifabt


----------



## Koden (Feb 2, 2017)

dawnpuplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 2, 2017)

Lose  

omg how


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 2, 2017)

dawned ipoup


----------



## Xme (Feb 2, 2017)

alec516


----------



## Flare (Feb 2, 2017)

Xme


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 2, 2017)

Flare21
^ Ayyyyy


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 2, 2017)

Pinkdotton

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn son, that is some fine typing


----------



## Lululand (Feb 3, 2017)

hash slinfinf slasjer 

You son of a witch you, entering this thread with that name lmao


----------



## Flare (Feb 3, 2017)

Lululand


----------



## Rasha (Feb 3, 2017)

Dkate21


----------



## dragonlynx (Feb 3, 2017)

Sahumut


----------



## Xme (Feb 3, 2017)

dragonlynx   WHATTTT yes


----------



## smolfriskeh (Feb 3, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> As stated in the title you need to type the users name above you with your *eye* closed.


okay! :3
*closes 1 eye*
'Xme'
I did it c:


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 3, 2017)

smolfriskeh


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2017)

Alex518


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 4, 2017)

nintendofan83 Ahh so close


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2017)

Cherrh-bloddp!d

Ummm


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 4, 2017)

whiteflamingo

...Didn't see that coming!


----------



## Lululand (Feb 4, 2017)

morning star

WOO GO ME even though there was no space between them lmao why it would've been perfect xD


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 4, 2017)

lululamd

phooey.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2017)

Stepheroo 

Hooray!


----------



## forestyne (Feb 10, 2017)

dawmiplup

I was close!


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 10, 2017)

forestyne

yay~


----------



## Bcat (Feb 10, 2017)

bailruqnne51

...I tried


----------



## dragonlynx (Feb 10, 2017)

Bacat


----------



## Licorice (Feb 10, 2017)

dragonluync


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 10, 2017)

Lixorice

Close!


----------



## NightGale100 (Feb 11, 2017)

Bells ya. So
I tried XP


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 11, 2017)

NightGale1--


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

bonjohnnp3evert


----------



## scotch (Feb 13, 2017)

raskell


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

enders


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 13, 2017)

Raskell


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dawnpipup


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

Nintendo fan85i3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2017)

Raskell


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

nomtrnfofan95

Wow.


----------



## Zireael (Feb 14, 2017)

Whiyegksmingo

Rip


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

Wlbenfrody

Wow...


----------



## Zireael (Feb 14, 2017)

Wibenfrody lmfaooo. Okay I'm going to try yours again

Whitefksmungi 

Ded


----------



## moonford (Feb 14, 2017)

Elvenfrkst

Close that time!


----------



## dragonlynx (Feb 14, 2017)

Whiteflamingo

yeah!


----------



## Panda Hero (Feb 14, 2017)

drgibkynx

wow.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2017)

Panda Hero


----------



## uyumin (Feb 16, 2017)

Nintenfan89


----------



## Flare (Feb 16, 2017)

Dnacing Dahdisa


----------



## Paxx (Feb 16, 2017)

Flare21


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 16, 2017)

Pacc


----------



## Haskell (Feb 16, 2017)

Dawnpipilux


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 16, 2017)

Raskell

Ha


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 16, 2017)

soda foz


----------



## aericell (Feb 16, 2017)

Taiko


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 16, 2017)

happinessdelight, oh damn I actually did it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 17, 2017)

Aauriri


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 17, 2017)

On my phone so.. Here goes! 

Dawnpiplup 

Omg I did it, yay!


----------



## uyumin (Feb 17, 2017)

Arice


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 17, 2017)

Dancing_shadowsS


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

nintrndigan85

Hmmmm....


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 17, 2017)

Whiteflaminho 

dang so close


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

3skulls

Yay! Finally got one...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 17, 2017)

Whiteflamingo


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

No tr dkga 8

Oh my...


----------



## uyumin (Feb 17, 2017)

Whiteflaminhg


----------



## duckvely (Feb 18, 2017)

Dancing shadowS


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 18, 2017)

bogummy


----------



## Hiraeth (Feb 18, 2017)

nintedntofan882


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 21, 2017)

Hiraeth


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 21, 2017)

Asuturo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2017)

Snrxeubf


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 21, 2017)

dawnpiplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2017)

Taiko c:


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 22, 2017)

Dawnpiplup
Okay, I'm really surprised.


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Feb 22, 2017)

pinkcotten
Close enough


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 22, 2017)

LexiofFirby


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 23, 2017)

A;oen51


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 23, 2017)

Sn5crinye


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2017)

pinkcotton


----------



## Flare (Feb 23, 2017)

Nintendkfan85


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 23, 2017)

flaore24


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 23, 2017)

Sabfjo


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 25, 2017)

oubjcirtib

yikes


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

baileyanne93


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 25, 2017)

Rasjrll


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

pinnjxirrin


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne


----------



## spirited (Feb 26, 2017)

dawnpiplip


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2017)

spirited


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

DaenloLJ


----------



## spirited (Feb 27, 2017)

Whiteflwmingo


----------



## easpa (Feb 27, 2017)

spirited


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Pachireeko



Ah, missed one.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

hints xkva 8%


This is your new username.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Whiteflamingo


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh dear...here goes.


Asn W. Scrjfletln

....


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

Whiteflamingo
Oh my.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Flare21


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

Flare21

!!!!!!!!!!!


......edit:

Ash .Q Scnj!dark 


Meh


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 27, 2017)

Wgiredlsmingo


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Pinkcotton


Whoa.  And I did that on my phone too...


----------



## moonford (Feb 28, 2017)

Agj am yghysdjg


----------



## pipty (Feb 28, 2017)

whiteflamingo

- - - Post Merge - - -

woah


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Mdbumin


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

Ann .said cjmexjs

Stupid auto correct DX


----------



## Flare (Feb 28, 2017)

Bunny from tiger


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Flare21


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

ashq scrumplerim


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

FreeHelium


----------



## Alicia (Feb 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 28, 2017)

akuca


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Sanrio


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 28, 2017)

Ash # aSioferw


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

appl3 mirrer  crikflw


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Bunny from Tiher


----------



## mayoranika (Feb 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scurmfleton


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

mayorranika



Shoot, should have known there was one R.


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

asj q/ iekdlslei


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Bunny frp, toher



FRP?!

FRP?!!! beautiful.


----------



## Flare (Feb 28, 2017)

Ash q. scrhbfletin

Beautiful.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

FLare21


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2017)

Ah W. awdumro


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

dawmpiplrp
OMG ALMOST
someone, not even close


----------



## Zireael (Mar 1, 2017)

Bunny from tiger

P good for mobile


----------



## wynn (Mar 1, 2017)

Elbe grkst

I'm on mobile.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 1, 2017)

wynn


----------



## wynn (Mar 1, 2017)

Alicia


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 1, 2017)

wytnjhn

wow


----------



## wynn (Mar 1, 2017)

Bunny from tiger said:


> wytnjhn
> 
> wow



How did you end up typing more characters than my username? Good try haha 

Bunny the tiger


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 1, 2017)

wynn said:


> How did you end up typing more characters than my username? Good try haha
> 
> Bunny the tiger



double keys at the same time
edrim
darn


----------



## Flare (Mar 1, 2017)

Bujnu fro. Tieger
Fancy.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 1, 2017)

Flare21


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2017)

no t Beira 8


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 3, 2017)

dawnpiplupp 
NOO


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Noah98789


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Mar 3, 2017)

Ah@. Scrumfleton


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

ThatOneFangil


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 3, 2017)

Ash Q. Sceumfleton
hhhhhh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Xerolin.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Ash W Schri,f;et0nm


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Applebittercrumple


Beautiful


----------



## spirited (Mar 3, 2017)

Ash q scrjmfleton


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

spiried


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

adn !/ slkeild,m


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Bunny from tirt


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

ash q/ fdlsal;dkjf 
i got it up to the q


----------



## spirited (Mar 3, 2017)

Bunny from tiger


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

spirited


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 4, 2017)

ash w scrujofleton NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WWWWHHHHHYYYYYY


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

kylie32123


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

a[[;ebittervfumbl

welp


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

spirited


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

applebittervtumbke

its gotten better lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

spirited


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Hopeless Opus


----------



## easpa (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scumfleton

ehh i was close at least


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Pachireecko


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

ash WbScrumpleton


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 4, 2017)

frestnye

aww, i only forgot the "o" lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Sanrio


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Asj $ Scremflet0mn

close enough tbh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleNitterCrple


What happened


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 4, 2017)

ash q scrumplefurter

(and omg applenittercycle)


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

sanrii

I was so close ;-;


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

foresyunme

welp...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleHitterCrumbpe



dANg.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumpfelton


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

spirited


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Rsaskell


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ash. Q Scrumptlon


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Flare 21


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskell


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Ahs Q. Scrumfelton


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 4, 2017)

Raskill


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

kulue42332452


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

flare 21 

wow i amazed


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Bunny deom tiher


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

AppleBiyyrtGryvooer


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

flare32 almost!


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Bunny grin edgeh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Flare32


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash ?. Deybfketib


----------



## Barbara (Mar 5, 2017)

Ponkcotton


----------



## okaimii (Mar 5, 2017)

Bztbsts


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

ikaima


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Raskell


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2017)

Ash QF. Acrumgleton


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

DawnPiplup.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

ash .qshkjfslacsmc


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Bunny from tiger


----------



## Limon (Mar 6, 2017)

Asj W Scrumfelton


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

L4nort


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Flare32


Again!?


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Adhb,Wvdufywirhdre


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Flatr32


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

AppleitterCri,[ls



GOOD JOB, SCRUMF!


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

AppkeVuyyerCrunkeh


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Flare21


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 6, 2017)

hot damn,,,, okay here i go
ash q scrumfleton
well heyy
but to be fair i literally practice typing without looking or seeing my keyboard a lot.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 6, 2017)

LilyACNL

me too i always look away when i type so
it doesn't rly effect me


----------



## creamyy (Mar 6, 2017)

Hopelrss opus


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

MMMMMMM-MMMMMMM

creamyy



(I'm sorry, the reference was inevitable)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 8, 2017)

how is this thing still going lol

ash q, sucrllifto;


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 8, 2017)

B e t h z b t


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 8, 2017)

pimkxrstem


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 9, 2017)

bunny from tiger


----------



## Alicia (Mar 9, 2017)

B d t h a n t


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2017)

Alicia


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 9, 2017)

nintendo86

damn I forgot the fan xD


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 9, 2017)

Rory&Easton

YESSS I ACTUALLY DID IT I totally guessed that "&" symbol too omg bc I dunno where tf it is lolol


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 9, 2017)

Thejusajuss

Well I'm
Still bad at this


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2017)

B e t h a n y


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

nintendofan85


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 9, 2017)

aplrbiter crumble


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

Saneiuo


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 9, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble


OMG OMG OMG


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 9, 2017)

Rory%Easton

close enough


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 10, 2017)

unpoetic


----------



## vel (Mar 10, 2017)

B e t h a n y

still surprises me that some people don't know how to type without looking at the keyboard tbh


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 10, 2017)

vel


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2017)

FreeHelium


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

ninentoefifan86


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Flare21


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2017)

Raskell


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Flare21


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Mar 11, 2017)

easkell


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 11, 2017)

mayorifsockville


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Saneio


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 11, 2017)

Lijksonic1


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

Sensaigallaxe


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

B e t h a n y y


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

raskell


----------



## Locket (Mar 11, 2017)

b e t h a n y


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Locket


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Raskell


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 12, 2017)

Last in nic1

dang


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 12, 2017)

MofhoasCBL


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Pink cottqn


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

B e t h a n y


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

asshkell

Oops


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 13, 2017)

B r u h s b j


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

pinkcotton


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 14, 2017)

rasksll


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

B e  t h a n  y


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Raskell


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

b e t kh a n u


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 19, 2017)

bunny from tiger

YES


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

omg...

poumiaefaszs;slfiem


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 19, 2017)

bnn7 r4om 5it34


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Sanrio


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 19, 2017)

B 3 Y J A  ;

... Im not good at this at all...


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 19, 2017)

Bunny rtokvyiget


----------



## forestyne (Mar 20, 2017)

pibmcorrin


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

forestyne


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 20, 2017)

Flare62


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 20, 2017)

B e t h s n t


----------



## Moonlight- (Mar 20, 2017)

Maylrlf agkx


----------



## forestyne (Mar 20, 2017)

moonlifge


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 20, 2017)

forestyne


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

lrrg_pgame


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 20, 2017)

carp


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

ash q crumplrton


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2017)

SilkSceptre


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

mnitnneodofan84


----------



## Moonlight- (Mar 21, 2017)

carp


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 21, 2017)

Moonlight+


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

ccee533


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 21, 2017)

car[


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

FsrkDesrefFpx


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

caro


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

xerolim

wow  thats pretty close


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

nynnu gro  tiger


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

caro


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

bibny rrim tuger


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

Noah98789


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 21, 2017)

carp


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

nontandofna95


----------



## Barbara (Mar 21, 2017)

these numbers are going go be hard...

Noah98789

WOW I DID IT RIGHT


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

baraea
ahghduduanx


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

noah98789


----------



## ivy7 (Mar 21, 2017)

Bunny frm tiger


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

ivy5

 just the 7 is off


----------



## Flare (Mar 21, 2017)

Bunny crom tiger


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 21, 2017)

Gksre43

heh heh. I am not a very good typist.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

duzze; :0


----------



## taiyoken (Mar 22, 2017)

here goes...

bunny frin tuger

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooh i was close!!


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

taiyoken


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

carp

that could have gone bad real fast lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 22, 2017)

Damerio lol


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 22, 2017)

ACNLover10


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

keef_kogane


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 22, 2017)

car[p

gah my fingers are so big on my tiny ipad keyboard


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

poyonipoea

well then


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrui


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

flaure21


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 22, 2017)

Sanrik


----------



## forestyne (Mar 22, 2017)

****ing hell


thegunpowderinvifrny



WHY CAN I TYPE WITHOUT LOOKING AT THE KEYBOARD, BUT WHEN I DO IT WITH MY EYES CLOSED I'M GOD AWFUL AT IT


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 22, 2017)

forystene


dang it


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

Rory^Easton


----------



## forestyne (Mar 22, 2017)

carp


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 22, 2017)

bump p.p


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 22, 2017)

rovu(esipm

DANG


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Bunnt deom tiger


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 23, 2017)

LinkSonic2


woowwww


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 23, 2017)

roru&eso[n

0.0


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 23, 2017)

Bunny Feom Tiger




eehhe


----------



## Flare (Mar 23, 2017)

Rorg*Dasrkn


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Dlaw21 Wow not even 5 letters rip


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 23, 2017)

f;are21


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 23, 2017)

Bunny fork gjgdf


----------



## KantoKraze (Mar 23, 2017)

thegubpowrderincident


----------



## FreezeFlame (Mar 23, 2017)

KantoKreza


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 23, 2017)

FreezeFlame


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2017)

TheMisaMisa


----------



## forestyne (Mar 23, 2017)

nintendofan85




OMG

MY LIFE PURPOSE HAS BEEN FULFILLED


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 23, 2017)

firestune


----------



## Barbara (Mar 24, 2017)

SilkSpectre


----------



## forestyne (Mar 24, 2017)

barbara


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 24, 2017)

foresttne


----------



## BrightLark (Mar 24, 2017)

thegunpowderinifrny


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 24, 2017)

thegunpowderindineent

wow rude


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 24, 2017)

ischazmin


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 24, 2017)

Linksihuf1


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 24, 2017)

vintag egiolw

amazing.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 24, 2017)

idckaz,om


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 24, 2017)

1022yurrk I did it backwards lol dat takes skillls


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2017)

Linksonic1


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 24, 2017)

ninyrnfogsn85


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 24, 2017)

rory&rsdton


----------



## taiyoken (Mar 24, 2017)

idcjazmin


HOLY HECK

- - - Post Merge - - -

i am not kidding i swear its almost midnight and im sitting in the dark in my room 
i DID THAT
i am so proud c';


----------



## forestyne (Mar 24, 2017)

tauyoken


----------



## Barbara (Mar 25, 2017)

FOREZTYNE

(oops I got all caps when I was trying to make the first letter lower case )


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 25, 2017)

bARBARFA 


well...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

puellammagime

Not too bad ^^"


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario65x


Yes, mario 65, the best game ever.


----------



## carp (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q/ Scri,[t;f;etn


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

cARP


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash 1 Scrumfleton

That one ?^?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ash 1 Scrumfleton
> 
> That one ?^?



Well I am number one after all. 


zSuperMario6
s


What happened. WHAT HAPPENED.

It's always the number keys, man.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Well I am number one after all.
> 
> 
> zSuperMario6
> ...



We all know you're #1

Ash Q Svrumfletom

CRAP


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario5
x



AGAIN?!


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 26, 2017)

Ash Q. A Scrhmf,efkn


----------



## Espurr (Mar 26, 2017)

thegunpowderincident

a year of keyboarding class helps, yes?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

espurr

dog-hater


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne

YEESSS


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

nintendofan85

wot


----------



## Alicia (Mar 27, 2017)

freeheliuk


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHeluk


----------



## Flare (Mar 27, 2017)

Idchazmin


----------



## Mix (Mar 27, 2017)

Flare21


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 27, 2017)

Mix


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

tjegim[pwderincident



Ew.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Idchazmin



i sometimes type my name like this with my eyes open.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ash !. Scurmfleton


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjsxmin




I always forget where the keys are in relation to right and left. I'm always like one key off!


Also, for some reason I always read your user as "Idcajazmn".


Blame my severe dyslexia.


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton

boi i finally did it


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 28, 2017)

carp


----------



## Alicia (Mar 28, 2017)

idcjazmin


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 28, 2017)

alivia
close!!


----------



## Alicia (Mar 28, 2017)

mhthicalhoopa


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

alicia


----------



## Flare (Mar 29, 2017)

forestunw


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

flare 32


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 29, 2017)

firestybe


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 29, 2017)

Metal wcorpion

wow


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

twentyonepilots


----------



## carp (Mar 29, 2017)

forestyne


----------



## wynn (Mar 29, 2017)

Carl


----------



## carp (Mar 29, 2017)

wynn


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 29, 2017)

carp


----------



## carp (Mar 29, 2017)

mythicalhoopa


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 29, 2017)

carp


----------



## Alicia (Mar 29, 2017)

muthicalhoopa


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 29, 2017)

Alkcka


----------



## Byebi (Mar 30, 2017)

thegunpowerincident


close enough


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 30, 2017)

blyebi;

ok..


----------



## Alicia (Mar 30, 2017)

bunny from tiger


----------



## Coach (Mar 30, 2017)

alucua


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 30, 2017)

coah


----------



## Byebi (Mar 30, 2017)

mythicalhoopa


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 30, 2017)

Byebi


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 31, 2017)

nintendofan85


----------



## Espurr (Mar 31, 2017)

MstL scorpion

I'm surprised at how well I did considering I'm on my phone


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 31, 2017)

Es[irr


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

Kitty2201


----------



## Coach (Mar 31, 2017)

car[


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

Clacn


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 31, 2017)

bddbfbydcbbussvhcarpjbsdfhbshfbhh hsdff DANG I SCREWED IT UP

Jk

carp


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

Linksonic1


----------



## Espurr (Mar 31, 2017)

carp


----------



## Mix (Mar 31, 2017)

Dxpuff


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 31, 2017)

mix


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 1, 2017)

Lesrpdem

That was really bad lol


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 1, 2017)

Kitty2281

so close


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

keybug55


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 14, 2017)

Carl a


----------



## Xandra (Apr 14, 2017)

Bethsny


----------



## Barbara (Apr 14, 2017)

ndra


----------



## Espurr (Apr 14, 2017)

Barbara


----------



## Xandra (Apr 14, 2017)

Espurr


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2017)

Xandra


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 15, 2017)

nintendofan92


----------



## carp (Apr 15, 2017)

z fkl


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 15, 2017)

carp


----------



## Xandra (Apr 15, 2017)

SarilorCrossing


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 17, 2017)

Zajdra


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

Kitty2201


----------



## Primarina (Apr 20, 2017)

carp


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 20, 2017)

primarina


----------



## Xandra (Apr 20, 2017)

Trainer Kukkue


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

Xandra


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 22, 2017)

ninrwnsodN85


----------



## Trip (Apr 22, 2017)

kitty2201


----------



## oliversacnl (Apr 22, 2017)

Tr9-


----------



## Introvert (Apr 22, 2017)

olibrtssacnl


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

Introvert
Nailed it.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 22, 2017)

Moollynl


----------



## Zireael (Apr 22, 2017)

Poyonomstoporia 

... Not bad


----------



## Soigne (Apr 23, 2017)

Elvenfrost


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Roh

...YES!


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 23, 2017)

pinkcotton

awesome, lol


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

s i t r m h o v


----------



## Flare (Apr 23, 2017)

pinkvotyon


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 23, 2017)

Flare


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

s i r e n t i x


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Apr 23, 2017)

pinkcotton


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 23, 2017)

awesomeelle1001 dang it i forgot the numbers


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

oh good lord
poyonomatopea
I forgot your username half way while typing.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Mk,,h \ML

WHAT THE HECK IS THAT? XD


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

pinkcotton
HUHU


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

MolluNL


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

pinkcotton


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 23, 2017)

MollyNL


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

Mwpaiojue 

I'm on mobile plz


----------



## sej (Apr 23, 2017)

Nigjymdyrd

Right lol


----------



## Soigne (Apr 23, 2017)

Sej

Gotta love the 3 letter usernames


----------



## sej (Apr 23, 2017)

Rih 

So close


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

Ssj


----------



## sej (Apr 23, 2017)

Nihjykrytf


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 23, 2017)

Sej


----------



## Soigne (Apr 23, 2017)

SailorCrossinf


----------



## Introvert (Apr 23, 2017)

Roh


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 23, 2017)

Inytovrty


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Malaianus


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

MolluJO


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 23, 2017)

pinkforton 

well i texted this instead of using my laptop so that makes sense


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

not you again
poyonomatopoeia


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

MollyNL

...FIRST TIME DOING IT SUCCESSFULLY ON A KEYBOARD!


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Pinkcotton


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

MollyJL


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Pinkcottonn


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 24, 2017)

Sadisyic


----------



## Xandra (Apr 24, 2017)

Malainous


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 24, 2017)

Zandra


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 24, 2017)

kikotoot


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 24, 2017)

Malauibea 

(Gave it my best ~)


----------



## Limon (Apr 25, 2017)

Duzzel


----------



## Introvert (Apr 25, 2017)

L2N0N5


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2017)

Intfo fg


----------



## carp (Apr 25, 2017)

nintendofan85


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 25, 2017)

carl LOL


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 25, 2017)

poypnptpmr[ors

lol


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2017)

Malainous.

Very close.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bowie


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 25, 2017)

nintendoan85


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 25, 2017)

Malaionis


----------



## carp (Apr 26, 2017)

s i r e n t i c


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 26, 2017)

carp


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 26, 2017)

Malaionus


----------



## Barbara (Apr 26, 2017)

Lk5804


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2017)

Barbara


----------



## Introvert (Apr 27, 2017)

nintendofan97


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

ubtrivert


----------



## Twix (May 9, 2017)

brookesierra7


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

dang ur good.

MayorAydin


----------



## Rabirin (May 10, 2017)

brookesierra6

dang, i was off by one number. (i can pretty much touch type when it comes to letters)


----------



## Xandra (May 10, 2017)

DailorCrossing 

Dang it! I need to improve my typing skills on phone, but by computer keyboard I'm the master :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2017)

Xandra


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Nintendofan86


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 16, 2017)

brookesierra7


----------



## Legendery (May 16, 2017)

RainbowCheery


----------



## Xandra (May 16, 2017)

Legendare


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Xandra


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Brookesierra6


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Issi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Brookesierra5


----------



## ujenny (May 17, 2017)

Issi

lolol that was eZ


----------



## RosyKat (May 17, 2017)

Jente 
Yours is easy too! Numbers are harder..


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

RosyKat


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 17, 2017)

issi


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

SendaiGallafe


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

Flare


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Brookesierra6


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 17, 2017)

Issi

Wow that was terribly difficult.


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

xSuperMario74x


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

broookesiteeer8


----------



## Xandra (May 17, 2017)

Flare21


( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Xandra


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

Flare said:


> broookesiteeer8



lmao.

Xandra


----------



## starlite (May 17, 2017)

brookesierra8

ooooo so close lol


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

starliet


----------



## NathanBros (May 17, 2017)

nrookir


----------



## Flare (May 18, 2017)

Nafhan rBtos


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 18, 2017)

Flare


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

xSuperMario75x

it's always those dang numbers!!!


----------



## Rye Bread (May 19, 2017)

Brookir


----------



## Barbara (May 19, 2017)

Rue Brewad


----------



## 8BitBee (May 19, 2017)

Faw ing


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

8BItBee


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)

Issis 

O.O


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

Brookiethexookiebroqniw


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)

Wtf lol bronie =\= pegasister

Issi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

Brooeksierr-oops


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 19, 2017)

Issi


----------



## Wolfie (May 19, 2017)

Hopelesss Opus...hey I was close.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

Wolfgirl-612

oops XD


----------



## Wolfie (May 19, 2017)

Issi 

Lol numbers are always hard


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)

Wolfgirl0712


----------



## Buttonsy (May 21, 2017)

Brookie


----------



## N e s s (May 21, 2017)

Buttonsy, am I correct on that? I'm still currently typing with my eyes closed, and I thought I would show off a little bit on how I have memorized where each letter is on the keyboard. Still typing my eyes closed, think I have a paragraph so far? I dunno, but i'm going to stop typing now because I'm tired.

oh wow I did pretty well


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Feb 11, 2018)

N e s s 
woot woot bump bump


----------



## pique (Feb 11, 2018)

PucnhyDaHuddlePuff

Kinda forgot your name halfway through oxo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 11, 2018)

Belle-Chan


----------



## Warrior (Feb 14, 2018)

dawnouokyo...


are you kidding me.... so close


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 14, 2018)

Warriot


----------



## dedenne (Feb 14, 2018)

SENWAIgalladr 

Hmm I did pretty well


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 14, 2018)

Dedenend2


----------



## Cress (Feb 14, 2018)

GreatUsername


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 14, 2018)

Ctrss


----------



## duckykate (Feb 14, 2018)

greayiserhaje

i tried my best ok '-'


----------



## Locket (Feb 14, 2018)

katezilla


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 14, 2018)

Locsjet


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 14, 2018)

GreatUsername


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 14, 2018)

Cammh


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Feb 15, 2018)

GreatIserma,e LOL


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 15, 2018)

PumcduDaHufflePurf


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Feb 15, 2018)

cammy


----------



## cornimer (Feb 15, 2018)

PunchyDaHufkeouff


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 15, 2018)

VamessaMay18


----------



## hamster (Feb 15, 2018)

cammy


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Feb 15, 2018)

Cherub


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 15, 2018)

Metal Scorpion

(loool)


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 15, 2018)

SpiikyNenes

One key off for 2 letters >.<


----------



## cornimer (Feb 15, 2018)

PaperCat


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2018)

vanssamay19


wow close enough


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 15, 2018)

lupin4

only off by 1 letter!


----------



## cornimer (Feb 15, 2018)

Bunny from tiger
eyy


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 15, 2018)

CanessaMat18

I keep getting 2 letters off >.<;


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 15, 2018)

papercat OOOOOOHHHH


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2018)

Bunny from tiger


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2018)

dawnpipluip


really close!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2018)

Lupine


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2018)

dawnpipljp

my finger slid a bit.


----------



## hamster (Feb 16, 2018)

Lupine


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 16, 2018)

Cherub


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2018)

Camng

Close enough


----------



## Sherbet (Feb 16, 2018)

Lupine


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 16, 2018)

Sherbet


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2018)

Cammg 

Omg, so close.


----------



## dedenne (Feb 16, 2018)

Lupine
woot


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2018)

Dedenne2

Weeee


----------



## Pookah-chu (Feb 16, 2018)

Lupine


If you had numbers in your username that would have been the worst fail for me lol


----------



## cornimer (Feb 16, 2018)

Pookkah-chu


----------



## dedenne (Feb 16, 2018)

Vammessa>au29

close enough lol


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 16, 2018)

R3denne2


----------



## cornimer (Feb 16, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> Vammessa>au29
> 
> close enough lol



LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



cammy said:


> R3denne2



cammy


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2018)

Vanessamah18

Omg, it's always one letter.


----------



## dedenne (Feb 16, 2018)

:I[one


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2018)

I am SQUEALING!

Dedebbe2 

Crap


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 16, 2018)

Liidnr


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 16, 2018)

GreatUsedname

ohohoho


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2018)

spookumemes

cloooooooooooooooooooooooossseeee


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 16, 2018)

lupine 

OOOOOO


----------



## dedenne (Feb 17, 2018)

Bunny from yiger 

Noooooo ssoooo close


----------



## Chele (Feb 17, 2018)

dedenne#

So the two apparently turned into a hashtag.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Feb 17, 2018)

Chekw


----------



## dedenne (Feb 17, 2018)

PimchuFa&?$$)?₩?$$
Yee


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 17, 2018)

Dedenne2


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 17, 2018)

Daw pop
Op

oh wow...


----------



## scotch (Feb 17, 2018)

SpookyMemes


----------



## carp (Feb 17, 2018)

scotch


----------



## Loubelle (Feb 17, 2018)

carp


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 18, 2018)

loubslle

so close


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 18, 2018)

~Univotn!

LMAO my hand placement in the second half tho,,


----------



## dedenne (Feb 18, 2018)

Hopel3ee Opis 

Quite close 0.o


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 18, 2018)

Sedenne2

One letter off!


----------



## pidge (Feb 18, 2018)

SpokkyMemes

You can clearly tell I spend too much time at a computer


----------



## dedenne (Feb 18, 2018)

pidge

Yay I'm happy now c:


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 18, 2018)

Dedenne2

its easier on keyboard


----------



## Keldi (Feb 18, 2018)

Ammt

Oh...
Oh
*oh*


----------



## cornimer (Feb 18, 2018)

Keldi


----------



## namiieco (Feb 18, 2018)

vanessamay18


----------



## dedenne (Feb 18, 2018)

namiieco 

Yay


----------



## Keldi (Feb 18, 2018)

Dedenbe5

How are you guys doing this? Lol


----------



## dedenne (Feb 18, 2018)

Keldo

Nah so close. 
Also ive memrised my keyboard, I've used it too much xD


----------



## cornimer (Feb 18, 2018)

Dedenne9
Wow idk why I thought the 2 was on that side of the keyboard


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2018)

i was typing earlier on my phone so i feel like im going to have an easier time now.

vanssamay18


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 18, 2018)

Lupine


----------



## Keldi (Feb 18, 2018)

Cammy

YES SECOND TIMES THE CHARM


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 18, 2018)

Keldi


----------



## dedenne (Feb 18, 2018)

Daenliplip 

Meh close enough i guess xD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 18, 2018)

Dedenne2

I have a keyboard


----------



## ohkat (Feb 18, 2018)

Issi


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Feb 18, 2018)

ohkay


----------



## duckykate (Feb 18, 2018)

punvhyfahifflepuf

close enough ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Keldi (Feb 18, 2018)

Kafexolla

Oh lordie


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 18, 2018)

Keldi


----------



## Keldi (Feb 18, 2018)

Hopeless opyr

So close!


----------



## Sherbet (Feb 18, 2018)

Hopeless Ioys

i tried


----------



## Keldi (Feb 18, 2018)

Shervrt

Close


----------



## dedenne (Feb 19, 2018)

Keldi

Yay


----------



## Chele (Feb 19, 2018)

Dodenne2

Seriously?


----------



## Keldi (Feb 19, 2018)

Ch3l3

Oh my lord


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

keldi

nice


----------



## dedenne (Feb 19, 2018)

Adriel

Im getting better at this


----------



## carp (Feb 19, 2018)

Dedenne2


----------



## cornimer (Feb 19, 2018)

carp


----------



## Keldi (Feb 19, 2018)

Vandzz mY1u

=_=


----------



## Marte (Feb 19, 2018)

VanessaMay10


----------



## cornimer (Feb 19, 2018)

cCyocajei

Oh


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 19, 2018)

VanessaMay17

I was pretty close


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 19, 2018)

Issi


----------



## Keldi (Feb 19, 2018)

Cannu


----------



## Sherbet (Feb 19, 2018)

Keldi


----------



## Venoxious (Feb 19, 2018)

Sherbet 
Dangit I was hoping that I would make a funny mistake.


----------



## ellarella (Feb 19, 2018)

Venoxious

I AM SO GOOD AT THIS. UNBEATABLE, UNBREAKABLE, UNSHAKEABLE. PERSON BELOW ME, DO YOU SEE WHAT YOU HAVE TO MATCH? UTTER PERFECTION


----------



## Keldi (Feb 19, 2018)

ERsllA

What the actual fu-


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 19, 2018)

Keldi

of course i wouldn't mess up


----------



## Keldi (Feb 19, 2018)

~Unicorn~

Oh my lord- How???? The gods have- I'll stop now lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 19, 2018)

Keldi

i actually tried to mess up that time :/


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 19, 2018)

This would be easier on a keyboard rather then phone buuut ~unic9rn~ 

I opened my eyes before I pressed the other ~...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 19, 2018)

this will be hard

50k2ea


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2018)

~imocprm~

hmmm


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 19, 2018)

Lipine


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 19, 2018)

#uniform>


----------



## moonford (Feb 19, 2018)

greatyserbane

poop!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 19, 2018)

hope i get it right 

Lupine

ohyesssss


----------



## dedenne (Feb 20, 2018)

E&,?'ir /

:'(


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 20, 2018)

This is super easy.
dedenn2
Meh. I got some of it down LOL


----------



## Antonio (Feb 20, 2018)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 20, 2018)

Antioxidantes 

AUTO CORRECCCCCCT


----------



## dedenne (Feb 20, 2018)

50mrra 
So close x•x


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 20, 2018)

Desbbe4 ack 

Dedebne4 ree


----------



## moonford (Feb 20, 2018)

50j4ra

cllllllllllllllllllloooooseeee


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 20, 2018)

Lupine


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 20, 2018)

GreatUsername

Woo-hoo


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 20, 2018)

SpookuFm jes 

I had it and then... I didn't


----------



## dedenne (Feb 21, 2018)

GreatUsername

Wooo hoooo


----------



## Niks (Feb 21, 2018)

Deden e2

Meh, phone keyboard is pretty hard. :c


----------



## Keldi (Feb 21, 2018)

Nils

So close!


----------



## dedenne (Feb 21, 2018)

Keldi

Yay


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

Dedenne2


----------



## Marte (Feb 21, 2018)

Dawnp8pl7p


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

cCupcakeo


----------



## catschaoi (Feb 21, 2018)

dawnpiplip


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

catschaoi


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 21, 2018)

maybe it's easier on a laptop keyboard...

Dawnpinlip


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)

~Unicoen~

So close lol


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 21, 2018)

Dawnpiplip

lool I checked this thread and I didn't see Dawnpiplup's post haha, so just edited mine now  (one letter off!)


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 21, 2018)

SooiKekes

Yep I can't type


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2018)

GreatUsername


----------



## Marte (Feb 22, 2018)

nintendoan9


----------



## pixiets (Feb 22, 2018)

dd8-fwo40

how did i get that while trying to type cupcake wtF


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

PICIRYS

Wow my caps were on too...

(nailed it)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2018)

honeyaura


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 22, 2018)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2018)

PaperCat


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 22, 2018)

Dawnpiplup

i was worried about pressing 'i' instead of 'u' but i nailed it wooo


----------



## dedenne (Feb 23, 2018)

Dawnpuplup

Loll so close


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2018)

Senne2

I'm better on laptop than mobile lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 23, 2018)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## Keldi (Feb 23, 2018)

~Unickrn~

As long as I get those squiggles, I'm proud


----------



## Quackerz (Feb 24, 2018)

Keldi 
NAILED IT


----------



## Marte (Feb 24, 2018)

Wuackerz


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 24, 2018)

cCupcakeo


----------



## carp (Feb 24, 2018)

~Unicorn~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2018)

carp


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 24, 2018)

Dwnpiplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2018)

~Unicorn~


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Feb 24, 2018)

Dawn[o[;i[


Smh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

PunchyDaHufflepuff


----------



## dedenne (Feb 25, 2018)

Dawnpiplup 

Weehooo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

Dedenne2


----------



## cornimer (Feb 25, 2018)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

Vampnessa


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 25, 2018)

Dawn[o[lu[

oh.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2018)

~Unicorn~


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 1, 2018)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2018)

nintendofan85


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 2, 2018)

*cracks fingers*

Dwanpi[;i[

Sh**.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 2, 2018)

Haydenv091


----------



## SpookyMemes (Mar 2, 2018)

nintendofan85


----------



## Laureline (Mar 2, 2018)

Spookyndmes

So close.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2018)

Lykaios


----------



## carp (Mar 3, 2018)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## duckykate (Mar 3, 2018)

caaaaaaaaaaar0

what on earth


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 3, 2018)

katezilla


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 4, 2018)

Nintendo's I 

GO AWAY AUTO CORRECT


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2018)

50m4ra


----------



## Keldi (Mar 4, 2018)

Dawboylptp

I tried.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2018)

Keldi


----------



## arkitty (Mar 4, 2018)

Dawnpiplip

Close enough XD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2018)

arkitty


----------



## arkitty (Mar 4, 2018)

Dawnpiplyp

I hate "U" T_T


----------



## Keldi (Mar 4, 2018)

SNHDDG

OH LORD VIVID COLORS I LEFT CAPSLOCK ON AND WTF


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 4, 2018)

kekf


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 4, 2018)

Grwahhw2rnqje
Lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 4, 2018)

ghostkid

OMG


----------



## Diancie (Mar 5, 2018)

paw patrolbab


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 5, 2018)

Diancie
.-.’


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)

Haydenv010


----------



## Charcolor (Mar 7, 2018)

Dawnouoklup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)

Charcolor


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 7, 2018)

Dawnpplp


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)

GreatUsername


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 7, 2018)

DawnLiplup


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 7, 2018)

Chewy.6053


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatUsername


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 8, 2018)

Osso


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2018)

Mwm sbjorVkm. 

I did that on my phone.


----------



## Charcolor (Mar 8, 2018)

Jonb_Sbow


----------



## Diancie (Mar 8, 2018)

Cgaexikie


----------



## Pearls (Mar 8, 2018)

diancue


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2018)

Pearls


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 9, 2018)

dawnpipuklp


----------



## arkitty (Mar 9, 2018)

kingKyle


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2018)

arkitty


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 10, 2018)

Dawnpiplup

FINALLY


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 11, 2018)

GreatUsername


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 25, 2018)

Dawnpuplup

So close!!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 26, 2018)

Buttonsy


----------



## Marte (Apr 26, 2018)

PunchyFsHuffkepuff


Well ok hahah


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 26, 2018)

Marte

I feel like I'm cheating, as I've learned the 10-finger typing in school x)


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 26, 2018)

Princess Mipha


----------



## Ribiveer (Apr 26, 2018)

TheCrystalClouds


----------



## matt (Apr 26, 2018)

Nimbas1103


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2018)

matt


----------



## fuzzybug (Apr 26, 2018)

DawnPiplup


woo!
so. close.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 26, 2018)

fuzzybug


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2018)

~Unicorn~


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 29, 2018)

Dawnpiplup

Was hard to remember that name x)


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 29, 2018)

Princess Nuoga 

Oh goodness. How embarrassing!


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 29, 2018)

Nicole.

I did it!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 29, 2018)

Mayor Mitaland

I was close


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)

MayorOfMagix


----------



## Cress (Apr 29, 2018)

Dawnpiplusp

Where did that s come from...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2018)

Cress

_Cress makes me puke instantly.. I hate the taste ):_


----------



## boring (Apr 30, 2018)

Pirnceses Mipjha

I'll take that as it is.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 30, 2018)

Lihan


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 30, 2018)

dawnpiplup


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 30, 2018)

luna-melody

I... I did it... I DID IT!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2018)

thecrystalclods

WITCHCRAFT


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 30, 2018)

xsuowemario75c
SKSKSKSKSKS IM SORRY


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 30, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry

When I don’t actually screw it up for once!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> xsuowemario75c
> SKSKSKSKSKS IM SORRY



ya dun good





TheCrystalClods said:


> kiwi-strawberry
> 
> When I don’t actually screw it up for once!



I ALREADY DUN YOU WATCHA DOIN HERE


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 1, 2018)

xsupermRio72x

That was on my phone keyboard so I think that's close enough  I'm laughing at your name as N72 tho xD


----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2018)

MayorIfNahucs

Not sure what a "Nahuc" is, but at least I didn't butcher the first part.


----------



## 50m4ra (May 1, 2018)

MapleAp8vwr 

First part good! Second part Ap8vwr!


----------



## Antonio (May 1, 2018)

50mtar


----------



## Dogeater909 (May 1, 2018)

A tl kl

ok idk how this happened but LMFAO


----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2018)

Dogeater909

Didn't expect to get the numbers right.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (May 1, 2018)

Maplesklbdr


----------



## namiieco (May 1, 2018)

SoulEaterEvans


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 1, 2018)

namiieco


----------



## pique (May 1, 2018)

CharlieTheSHep

c:


----------



## StressedJess (May 1, 2018)

Belle+Xxfyb

Well. That happened


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 1, 2018)

Jessi3onhood 

Lmao looks like your gangster now


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2018)

Hanzoisbae


----------



## L0g1c (May 1, 2018)

ninrendifan96


----------



## Frosteas (May 1, 2018)

l0f1c


----------



## moo_nieu (May 2, 2018)

Frosteas


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 2, 2018)

Moo=Nieu


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 2, 2018)

CharlieTheShep


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 2, 2018)

Princess Mipha

woo wasn't expecting to get that right ^^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 2, 2018)

MayorOfMagix


----------



## KatPancake (May 2, 2018)

daenpumoou


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2018)

Katpancake

Forgot to capitalize the P but I'll take it.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 3, 2018)

MapleSilver =)


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 3, 2018)

Peoncess <ipha


----------



## MapleSilver (May 3, 2018)

xXdavag;elod777xx

Not great but honestly expected worse.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2018)

MapleSilver


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 4, 2018)

Dawnpiplup


Extremely easy to type on phone, same on computer. (Proves how much i remember the qwerty keyboard so much, I need a life.)


----------



## dedenne (May 4, 2018)

Haydenc0qi

:'(


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 4, 2018)

Dedenne2


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 4, 2018)

nintendofan85


----------



## MapleSilver (May 4, 2018)

Dawnpiplus=0

I'll take my Nobel Prize in mathematics now, thank you very much.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 5, 2018)

MaypleSilver


----------



## partangel (May 6, 2018)

Dawnpiplup.. eheh~


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2018)

partangel


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 6, 2018)

saebpupkup

Yikes.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 6, 2018)

xXsacafejud777Gg

close-ish


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2018)

AppleBitterCrumble


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 7, 2018)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 7, 2018)

Princess Mipha


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 11, 2018)

Dawn[o[;i[


----------



## Nicole. (May 11, 2018)

Kitty33o1

Closee..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2018)

Nicole.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2018)

Dawnpuiplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2018)

MapleSilver


----------



## tifachu (May 12, 2018)

DawnPiplup
ayyy


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2018)

tifachu


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 12, 2018)

мαρℓє ѕιℓνєя

иαιℓє∂ ιт


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2018)

Haydenv019


----------



## StrayBluet (May 21, 2018)

Dawnpiplup

easy


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 21, 2018)

zeldakine


----------



## Flare (May 23, 2018)

pawpayriobse


----------



## MapleSilver (May 23, 2018)

Flare


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 23, 2018)

MapleSilver


----------



## MapleSilver (May 23, 2018)

Evilika123


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

MapleSilver


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 12, 2018)

Princess Mipha


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 13, 2018)

evilouka134


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 13, 2018)

Keepitcosmic


----------



## Ilafae (Jun 13, 2018)

Mayor quinn


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 13, 2018)

Ilafae


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Loubelle


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 13, 2018)

Spike Spiegel


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

TheCrystalClods


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2018)

Spike Spiegel


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 13, 2018)

nintendofan85


----------



## duckykate (Jun 14, 2018)

the ctidys; c;ouds


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2018)

katezilla


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 14, 2018)

Spike Spiegel


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2018)

MayorQinn


----------



## nanpan (Jun 15, 2018)

spije spiekberg

//boooo I suck​


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 15, 2018)

Nanoan :")


----------



## Zerous (Jun 15, 2018)

pokeclashrt


----------



## namiieco (Jun 15, 2018)

Belive_Om+lOYYEMS

not sure what happened there


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

namiieco


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 15, 2018)

Spike Spiegel
(Damn I did good.... helps that I type spike spiegel so much already, however)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

orchidflesh


----------



## dedenne (Jun 15, 2018)

Spike Spiegel


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

Dedenne2


----------



## nanpan (Jun 15, 2018)

Spike spiegek


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

nanpan


----------



## Elin1O (Jun 16, 2018)

Spike Spiegel


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

Elin1O


----------



## Sylvia (Jun 16, 2018)

Soike Sojwgel


----------



## leenaby (Jun 16, 2018)

Sylvia


----------



## namiieco (Jun 16, 2018)

leenaby


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 16, 2018)

namiieco


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

Loubelle


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 16, 2018)

Spike Spiegel


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 16, 2018)

NoUsernameHere


----------



## nanpan (Jul 31, 2018)

j33pi6dowmifdd ok but I got a new keyboard I'm not used to yet​


----------



## Dormire (Jul 31, 2018)

nanlan

nailed it


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 31, 2018)

Dirnube

Well, I was close. Kinda. Not really.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 31, 2018)

bramblrd

ALMOST ......


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

Neotatz

Really, really close


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 31, 2018)

Hurile:crossing



.....CLOSE


----------



## Rayann (Jul 31, 2018)

irchidflech

haha! at least I was kinda close


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

I’m gonna do another why not. Cause then someone else gets the chance to do mine.

Rsyzbb

Omg that was terrible


----------



## nanpan (Jul 31, 2018)

Hytule crossing


----------



## dimicrow (Jul 31, 2018)

nampam

oh my GOSH


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

Dimicros

Holy I was so close


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Loubdlle really close

Also nice job in getting it right!


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Hyrule_Crosssing

Haha thanks! I can touch type, so it's not too difficult... although I added an extra s on accident cx


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

One more try!

Lounelle


----------



## arturia (Aug 1, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Huh, I guess my name is easy. That or people are really good at typing

Hunniebuc
Oh wow


----------



## nanpan (Aug 1, 2018)

Hyrule_crossing


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

nanpan :>


----------



## Dormire (Aug 1, 2018)

Princess Mioha

NAILED IT


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Dormire


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Loubelle

OMG I DID IT


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 2, 2018)

hyruler croossking


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2018)

Nicole.

That point at the end actually made me struggle a little .-.


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 2, 2018)

Princess Mipha


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 2, 2018)

ZeldaJune


----------



## Dormire (Aug 5, 2018)

Loublle

I missed one.


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 5, 2018)

Dormire.


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 5, 2018)

Zekda =Nh e

um


----------



## koopasta (Aug 5, 2018)

thatsokayy


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 6, 2018)

MadMonsterMaddie


----------



## Tri (Aug 6, 2018)

LOubrkke - one finger typing
Loubellw - "proper" typing

(my username will either spoil it or result in something really funny)


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

Tri. Easy!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 6, 2018)

Dormkde

Lol


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 6, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2018)

Loubelle


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 6, 2018)

nontendofan93


----------



## dedenne (Aug 7, 2018)

Nicole.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 7, 2018)

Dedenne2


----------



## littleagnes (Aug 7, 2018)

Nintendofan84


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 7, 2018)

littleagnes


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 7, 2018)

Loubelle


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 7, 2018)

Nicole.


----------



## dimicrow (Aug 10, 2018)

lo8belle


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)

Dimixros


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

Dasbjhjngj


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)

2idwrd


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

Dawnpollkl


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 12, 2018)

wizard


----------



## wizard (Aug 12, 2018)

Princess !opja


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 12, 2018)

wizard


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 12, 2018)

EvilPika123


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 13, 2018)

Loubelle


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Aug 14, 2018)

EvilPika123


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 14, 2018)

Berak scorkhjb


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

senshi

few I thought I was going to fail.


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 21, 2018)

Zelda jlber1 Don't ask me how hard this is on a mobile device


----------



## cherrytart (Aug 22, 2018)

alissa

nice


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Cherrygafg

Lol I nailed the cherry but it went downhill at the tart part lol


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 23, 2018)

HyrukwOxeiddung       Welp


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Octoliam OMG


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 23, 2018)

*Claps*     Second go      Hyrule_Cr0ssint       close


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Second Go. MAybe I’ll get a double

O tolkam

Never mind....


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 23, 2018)

3rd    go                   Hyrule_Crossing                     WHAT IN THE WORLD.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Gg my man,

3rd times the charm, right!

O toliam

Wrong....


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 23, 2018)

you missed a c


----------



## salty- (Aug 23, 2018)

Octoliam


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

SalguC


----------



## sigh (Aug 23, 2018)

Hyrule_Crpssing

SO close.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

Sukku


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Pokeclasher

Oooooooo


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 23, 2018)

Hyrule_crossing

I guess I still got it right, its just I didn't type in a big C.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 23, 2018)

ZeldaNumber1


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Dedenne2

Wot


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing


----------



## thatsokayy (Sep 16, 2018)

Daenpiplip


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)

thatsokayy


----------



## duckykate (Sep 16, 2018)

dawbpopli[


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 16, 2018)

katexukksa


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 16, 2018)

Greatusernam


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

You got mail!

HOLY HOW


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 17, 2018)

hrylw)f4owwing


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

I’m…gne_dbunk

Knew it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also im* friccing autocorrect likes to me F A N C Y


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 17, 2018)

Hyrule_Crissing


----------



## Ribiveer (Sep 17, 2018)

cammy


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 17, 2018)

nimvad11pi


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 17, 2018)

I,_the_ehino


----------



## moonlightxo (Sep 17, 2018)

You hoy mil!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 17, 2018)

Alissa


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 17, 2018)

nintendofan85


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 17, 2018)

Jaebeommie


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 17, 2018)

KeatAlex


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

Sylvia

Ooh


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2018)

Hyule)Crossig

Forever ashamed..


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 18, 2018)

Nicole.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 18, 2018)

im_yhr_thino


----------



## Jeongguk (Sep 18, 2018)

Nicole.

shouldn’t be proud of myself for not messing up, but I am.


----------



## Charcolor (Sep 18, 2018)

Kronhhul


----------



## Caldwell (Sep 18, 2018)

Cgarcolor


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2018)

Caldwell


----------



## chamsae (Sep 18, 2018)

nientendifan86
LMAO CLOSE ENOUGH


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 18, 2018)

MatorK


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2018)

KeatAlex


----------



## griefseed (Sep 19, 2018)

dawnpiplip

so close...........................................


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 19, 2018)

griefdrr


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 19, 2018)

om_Phe _fnkno    woah that was bad XD


----------



## Anie (Sep 20, 2018)

Wildtown


----------



## Clefairy (Sep 20, 2018)

Anie


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 20, 2018)

clefariy

holly, also im on pc and not mobile so its in lower case. dont deduct points!


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 20, 2018)

Hyduls)Crizsojg

Oh man.


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

BeNplasA


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2018)

Wildtown


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 21, 2018)

Binge dig )&

Binge dig... )& wow


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 21, 2018)

Hyruile_cross8ng


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

hyrule_cwossing        soooooo close


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 21, 2018)

Wildtown

- - - Post Merge - - -

*plays airhorn*


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

XD    im)the_rhi a  ooof


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 21, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> hyrule_cwossing        soooooo close



I think you got ninja’d lol

Wildfown

Oof


----------



## chamsae (Sep 21, 2018)

hyreue_crossig


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 21, 2018)

MayorK


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2018)

cmarry


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 21, 2018)

nintendofan85


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2018)

Kirbystarship


----------



## hamster (Sep 23, 2018)

nintendofan85


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2018)

hamster


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2018)

Dwnpiplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 24, 2018)

nintendofan85


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 24, 2018)

Dawnoiolip


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2018)

Hyrule crosding 

I wasn't even gonna try that underscore lol
Truly a disaster


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Well, don’t worry cause I suck at Underscores too lol.

xAuper adkl&3x

Knew I would mess up the 64. But everything else? Really?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2018)

hytule_vrossing


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh god, right as I mention underscores..

imD5(#D$(7;8

Wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I’m on mobile so it’s even harder


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2018)

Let's try with a phone.

hyruke|crkzzjng


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

im_the^rhino

IF ONLY


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2018)

Hyrilscdkzzunv


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 25, 2018)

Im_the#egybs

Flip!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

Be Plus Az


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2018)

Pokeclasher


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Dawnpylli


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2018)

Hurdle!ceissing


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

I’m?thsC5*( I


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 26, 2018)

Hyrule_Crissubg


----------



## buniichu (Sep 26, 2018)

Sylvia.

cute! c:


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2018)

SawnOcelssk 

I have no idea how I did sooooo bad.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 26, 2018)

KeatAlex


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 27, 2018)

nintrndifan85

sorry my fingers are all over the place, next time I wouldn't do my weird way


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 27, 2018)

Firelight


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 27, 2018)

Hyrule{Vrlssknh


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 27, 2018)

Im#��⛩��������������

All the ? Is cause the iOS 12 moved the symbols and emojis spots


----------



## buniichu (Sep 27, 2018)

Ay! rule_ crossing board

^^'


----------



## moonlightxo (Sep 27, 2018)

dawn_crossinh


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 27, 2018)

Alissa said:


> dawn_crossinh



wow so close Alissa, you just mistaken 1 letter!

anyways

Alissa


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 27, 2018)

Firekihjt


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 27, 2018)

im the rhinoo

Sorry idk where the lines are at on the keys, and oops I typed down two Os


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 27, 2018)

Firelihjy


----------



## moonlightxo (Sep 27, 2018)

JeatAkes


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2018)

Alissa


----------



## Nesserino (Sep 27, 2018)

nintendofan96 
oof, so close.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 28, 2018)

Nesserino


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 28, 2018)

Firelight


----------



## hamster (Sep 28, 2018)

X5kxa8y


----------



## Robot_marmot (Sep 28, 2018)

Hamsfer 
._.


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 28, 2018)

Robot)marmot


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 29, 2018)

KeatAlex


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2018)

X2k5a7y

How did I possibly get that right?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 29, 2018)

nintendofan85


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2018)

Firelight


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 30, 2018)

Nintendogam85


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

HyruleCrossing

I did it without the underscore, with practice ;-;
Lemme try with the underscore...

Hyri;e)Ceossinf

*DEAR LORD*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 30, 2018)

honeyaura


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 30, 2018)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## goro (Sep 30, 2018)

im_the_rhino


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

goro

that was way to easy man


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2018)

Firelight


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

nintendofan85


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 1, 2018)

Fireight


----------



## hamster (Oct 1, 2018)

im_rherhino


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 1, 2018)

hamster


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 1, 2018)

smonkkims


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 1, 2018)

Im)the)rhino


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

keatalex

oops I don't have caps on


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Let's try with swipe keyboard, eyes closed:

Fortnight
(wut the ****e) 

Typing normally, eyes closed

Firelight
woo


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2018)

honsyaura


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Let's try with swipe keyboard, eyes closed:
> 
> Fortnight
> (wut the ****e)
> ...



HAHA that's funny its like you said Fortnite you know that shooting online game.
Now I should be called Fortnight, ty

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyways

im-the-rhino

idk where those lines are at


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Firelight said:


> HAHA that's funny its like you said Fortnite you know that shooting online game.
> Now I should be called Fortnight, ty
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Thanks!

Firelight


----------



## namiieco (Oct 2, 2018)

honeyaura


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

nameiico

yay!
edit: woops celebrated too quickly lol


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2018)

honeyaura


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

im-the-rg-j0

LMAO fail


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2018)

honrysurs


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 2, 2018)

Papercah


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2018)

Hyeilw_crossinh
Holy crap that sucked!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Let's try again,

im-the-rhio

closer this time


----------



## Kingshadow3 (Oct 2, 2018)

honeysuts

LOL, I suck


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

LOL
Kingshafow

oh close! forgot the 3 ;-;


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

KingShadow3

aw man Shadow wasn't suppose to have a big S


----------



## Kingshadow3 (Oct 2, 2018)

forelight

Eh. Nearly got it this time.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

firlight

oh woops double post lol

kingsadow

dammit forgot the 3 again


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

honeyaura


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

firelight


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

honeyarur

oops
well who cares


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 2, 2018)

Firelight


----------



## mellachime (Oct 2, 2018)

nintendoan63

CLOSE...KINDA... i can type without seeing my keyboard mostly just...numbers are an issue for some reason.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

mellachime


----------



## mellachime (Oct 2, 2018)

Fiirelight

darn...added an extra "i"


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

mellachime

yay!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 3, 2018)

honeyaura


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

firelight


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 20, 2018)

Firelifht


----------



## Kingshadow3 (Oct 20, 2018)

Papercat


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2018)

Kingshadow3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 20, 2018)

nuntendifB75

Well that went wrong lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2018)

ThatOne MarshalFangirl
I added a space on accident.


----------



## Steely Phil (Oct 21, 2018)

nintendogsn86

Welp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 21, 2018)

Steely Phil

That was a lot easier for some reason


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 21, 2018)

thatonewmarshalfangiel

Crud, I actually got that, one, and Marshal right! REALLY, I TYPED WITH MY EYES CLOSED.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 21, 2018)

shellzilla

Man I thought I hit S instead of A


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2018)

gitr;iohjy

I'm way off this time, lol.


----------



## princepoke (Oct 22, 2018)

Shellzilla
oh wow that cane out great


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 22, 2018)

princepoke


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

senshu

I thought your user name was senshu and not senshi, I forgot what your user name was spelled in what way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shellzilla said:


> gitr;iohjy
> 
> I'm way off this time, lol.



I can't even read that xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

Firelight

It's easier to type accurately on a computer than a phone


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2018)

thatonemarshalfangurl

Second time doing your username, can't believe I only got the 'girl' part wrong. XD


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

but longs it still sounds like "girl"

shenzilla


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2018)

Firelight


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 22, 2018)

nintendofan78


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 22, 2018)

Sendhi


----------



## koopasta (Oct 22, 2018)

KeatAoex


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 23, 2018)

MadMonsterMaddie


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

I bet that dude is cheating

ninendofann85


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2018)

Firelight


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2018)

MapleSilver


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 4, 2018)

bibtebdifgab63

Aw man...


----------



## Marte (Dec 4, 2018)

Sgekxykka

typing with one hand = hard hahaha


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2018)

Narte

Dammit so close


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi eyUda

I'm so bad


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 4, 2018)

pokeclasher 

how did i do that???


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 4, 2018)

Bunny from tigrt


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 4, 2018)

applsbutterd5unbkw


----------



## duckykate (Dec 4, 2018)

bunny gtom tiger


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 4, 2018)

katexi,,a


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 4, 2018)

Bunny from tiger

Accidentally looked at the wrong person, so it wasn't the above user.


----------



## Marte (Dec 4, 2018)

nintendifab85


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2018)

Marte


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 4, 2018)

Maple silver.

Oh my gosh, I did this on mobile and I did WAY better than I thought I did.


----------



## duckykate (Dec 4, 2018)

shelllxils


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

Kate, illa

Omg so close oooof


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 4, 2018)

Pokeclasher


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 4, 2018)

sensaygallage


----------



## nanpan (Dec 4, 2018)

shellzilla


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 4, 2018)

Naoama

Err, close enough.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 4, 2018)

sre,,e.jk
Dam it


----------



## StrayBluet (Dec 4, 2018)

DubiousDelphine.
Ayyyye


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2018)

Zelfasjunr


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 4, 2018)

maplwsilber

good enough


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2018)

Bunnyfrom tyger


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

Maples sr

I hate Gboard


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 5, 2018)

Pokeckasher
Close enough.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 5, 2018)

Ma ppl ewsuover

Hm.


----------



## Marte (Dec 5, 2018)

SRWKKA.UI


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 5, 2018)

Marte


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 5, 2018)

ummmmm

X3k6a8u


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 5, 2018)

Bunny from tyger

I swear I'll get it right one of these days...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 6, 2018)

MapleSilcer

_(Phone is so much harder than Laptop D: )_


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 6, 2018)

prubc3ss mipha


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 6, 2018)

Bunny from tiger


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 6, 2018)

bitteraplecrumble

- - - Post Merge - - -

OOPs. it was supposed to be applebittercrumble. Hey my eyes were closed. XD


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 6, 2018)

hey your back 

HaooyTauld


----------



## Huseyin (Dec 6, 2018)

bunny from tiger
Doing this on your laptop really isn't hard.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 6, 2018)

Huseeyub


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 6, 2018)

Bunny from tiger


----------



## nanpan (Dec 6, 2018)

X3k6a86 

Your username is not easy, especially on mobile LOL.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 6, 2018)

nanoan

1 letter off


----------



## cornimer (Dec 6, 2018)

Bunny fromm tiger


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 6, 2018)

vampnessa

Dang, just needed to capitalize the V.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 6, 2018)

Shellxilla

Gah so close.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 6, 2018)

honeyayra


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 7, 2018)

Bunnt from tiger

*screams internally*


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 7, 2018)

She;;zilla


----------



## mogyay (Dec 7, 2018)

bunny from riger


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 7, 2018)

mohuU


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

Bynny ftom tigrt

OOF


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 7, 2018)

koopasta


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2018)

HOpeless Opus


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 7, 2018)

ninyendpfan85

welp at least i got the last part right


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

Bunny from yigrt (i got the first part right, but the last part wrong)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 8, 2018)

MusteriousSpirit


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 8, 2018)

AookeBufferCrumblw


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2018)

Bunny from tiger


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 8, 2018)

nintendo59


----------



## Marte (Dec 8, 2018)

AookwCurrweetnvje



…………EIOFJIFJERIFEJFOIRJEF


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2018)

Marte


----------



## koopasta (Dec 8, 2018)

ninyendogan8

I couldn't type the 5 because I somehow exited the keyboard


----------



## fwn (Dec 8, 2018)

--


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 8, 2018)

fen


----------



## liviikuu (Dec 8, 2018)

feb

Ahaha XD

Oh haha we posted at the same time


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 8, 2018)

GingerToewne
1 letter off, close enough.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 8, 2018)

maplesilver 

bow 2 me


----------



## koopasta (Dec 8, 2018)

mogyay


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 8, 2018)

koopasta


----------



## koopasta (Dec 8, 2018)

Shellsilla

Dangit! One lousy letter!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

Koopasta

Omg i got it!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2018)

Pokexlashweer

Clearly I need sleep...


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

MapleSilber

ONE BAD LETTER


----------



## mogyay (Dec 9, 2018)

mysteruiys sourut


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 9, 2018)

mohydy


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 9, 2018)

Bunnt deom tiger


----------



## 22lexi (Dec 9, 2018)

AookeHiyyerF5UJHK4

lets not talk about it


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2018)

alexa223


----------



## koopasta (Dec 9, 2018)

Ninyrndogsj8&

Im done with the internet for the rest of my life


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 9, 2018)

koopasga


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 9, 2018)

Bunney frim tuger


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Dec 9, 2018)

AppleHitterCrumple

Close enough..?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 9, 2018)

ThwCeysya;Vlosa

rip


----------



## Iemon (Dec 9, 2018)

Aookebbitterctublr


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2018)

Iemon


----------



## LaFra (Dec 9, 2018)

maplesilver


----------



## mogyay (Dec 9, 2018)

LaGfa


----------



## 22lexi (Dec 9, 2018)

mogyay

I DID IT


----------



## Flare (Dec 9, 2018)

alexa223


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

Flare

I WIN!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2018)

MysteryiusSoirit

Almost


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 10, 2018)

alolan_App;wa

good enough


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

bunny from tiger

YAY


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

Primeval


----------



## mogyay (Dec 10, 2018)

nintenodan46

i'm ok with my effoty


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

moguau

yup close enough


----------



## LaFra (Dec 10, 2018)

applebittercrumble


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

LaFra


----------



## Flare (Dec 10, 2018)

AppleButterCrumbke


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

Flare


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 10, 2018)

Nintesmdofam79

Err...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 10, 2018)

stekkaIUI

I didn't even get the dash...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

Sjellxilla

sounds about right


----------



## mogyay (Dec 10, 2018)

AppleBitterCrunkbkw 

lmao went from 100% to 0% real quick


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

mohyay

I ALMOST HAD IT


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 10, 2018)

A[[;eBoyyrtVti,n;e

Yikes.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

Shellxilla

darn


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 10, 2018)

AookVitterCtimble

Well, at least it didn't contain those symbols this time.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 10, 2018)

Shellzulla

OOOOH MY GOD SO CLOSE


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

Stella_Io


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 10, 2018)

nintedofan95


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2018)

Becca8e0

What even I thought I had it.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

Stellaip


----------



## Primeval (Dec 11, 2018)

pOKECLASHER

welp


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 11, 2018)

Primebal


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

Apllevotyefxrimbls

I'm sorry xD


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 11, 2018)

Pokeclashee

Dammit so close lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2018)

honeyaura
Lack of upper case letters really helped for that one.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 11, 2018)

MpleSilver


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 11, 2018)

nintendifun84

not too shabby


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 11, 2018)

AppleBitter Crumble

pretty good!


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2018)

Try 2!

Becca7q9

Hm.


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Dec 11, 2018)

Stella-Io

I did it-


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2018)

I like the colors in your avatar btw.

Rn eCryl lods

What the heckkk?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 12, 2018)

ste;;a=io


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2018)

Idfldnsndt

_I took like 5 minutes to remember your name xD_


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 12, 2018)

{rincess Mipha


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

BBeccas827


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Oh my lord o-o okay here goes--

Idfkdsbdi


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

homneyaura


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2018)

This should be fun and challenging.

Idfldnsndt

Woo, got it!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 18, 2018)

Spike Spiegel


----------



## petaltail (Dec 18, 2018)

Princess Mipha
yayyy~


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

petaltail
omg yay


----------



## 22lexi (Dec 25, 2018)

idflshsud6

y tho?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 25, 2018)

aleca223


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 25, 2018)

MapleSilver
(top quality avatar btw, I love it xD)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2018)

Haydenv019


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 25, 2018)

nintendofan86 (damn)


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 25, 2018)

hayden0v10


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Maple silver

Darn auto correct


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

n8c

rip lmao


----------



## rianne (Dec 27, 2018)

raeyoung


----------



## happyhailey (Dec 27, 2018)

rianne


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 2, 2019)

happrgaikey


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 2, 2019)

Sarcastic Soul


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 2, 2019)

Arasyda


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hajerz

Heh.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Shekkzulla


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 2, 2019)

Vampnessa


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 2, 2019)

Arasufa

Oof.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2019)

Shellzilla


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 2, 2019)

nintendofan86


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 2, 2019)

Xerolin


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

arsauda

- - - Post Merge - - -

hard to type on my tablet


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2019)

nightmaresilver


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2019)

xoo


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 8, 2019)

raeyoung


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 8, 2019)

NightmareSilver


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 9, 2019)

nintendodan39

your name is dan now x


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 9, 2019)

hineyayra

lmao


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 9, 2019)

Idf,sndnsr

I'm sorry xD


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 9, 2019)

honeyaura


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2019)

xeriing


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 9, 2019)

raeyoung


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2019)

Princess Mipha

(ayy I did it!!)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 9, 2019)

raeyoung


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 9, 2019)

nintendofan85

(Honestly surprised I got the numbers right.)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 11, 2019)

MapleSilver =)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 12, 2019)

proincess mipla


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2019)

idflfnsnft

Shoot I meant d not f lol


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2019)

xSuperMArio63c

oop


----------



## Cailey (Jan 13, 2019)

raeyounf


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 13, 2019)

cailey


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 15, 2019)

Ifldnst

look that's all I can get cause its hard to remember that's something random to me with so many Ds


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 15, 2019)

Nightmaresilver

Forgot to capitalize the S but at least there weren't any letters wrong.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 15, 2019)

Good job and I do the same with other usernames too

Mapledildr

I forget where the E is at sometimes on my keys so I just used D instead, but after opening my eyes I was like WHAT the E is above the D.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 18, 2019)

NightmareSilver


----------



## Buttonsy (May 9, 2019)

Prbcess Nuoha

Almost..!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 9, 2019)

Age is it he 


I tried typing it on my phone... although I think autocorrect made it a lot worse...


----------



## candxur (May 9, 2019)

UglyMonsterFace

yo i’m proud of me i did it


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2019)

candxur

Woo, I did it!


----------



## Stella-Io (May 9, 2019)

ZeulwyZ

Hm.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 9, 2019)

stella-io

oh yeeee! i did it :3c


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2019)

Bucky Barnes


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 10, 2019)

Ninyendkvan86

Sure...


----------



## Hat' (May 10, 2019)

Paperbooy012305 

Omg the *GENIUS* I am y'all


----------



## buniichu (May 10, 2019)

Hat'


Mommy, I'm proud of myself. ;w;


----------



## StrayBluet (May 10, 2019)

buniichu


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Zeldajune


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Maplesilver


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

PuroMike!
Ah... close enough!


----------



## Stella-Io (May 12, 2019)

Bat?

Mm, close enough.


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

Stella-ja 

Stupid mobile.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 13, 2019)

im)the)rhino


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

Maple sykbet (I’m on mobile cut me some slack)


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

Nox


----------



## Marte (May 13, 2019)

i,_yhr_thimo


Amazing.


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

Marte


----------



## StrayBluet (May 13, 2019)

im_the_rhino

ayye


----------



## cornimer (May 13, 2019)

Zeldajune


----------



## buny (May 13, 2019)

vamnessa

oops


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

buny
Easyyy


----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2019)

im_the_rgubi...

Off to a good start but... heh


----------



## buny (May 13, 2019)

Hat'

wow i didnt fail


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

buny


----------



## MapleSilver (May 13, 2019)

Niox

Don't ask me where the I came from.


----------



## Miharu (May 13, 2019)

MapleSilver


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 13, 2019)

mIHARU

(Technically I was right but...caps lock )


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

NoeUsern3mU343


----------



## seaslugs (May 13, 2019)

h9s


----------



## StrayBluet (May 13, 2019)

seaslugs


----------



## MochiACNL (May 13, 2019)

zeldsjine


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 13, 2019)

MochiAcnkl

Almost


----------



## AlFair (May 14, 2019)

NoUsernameHere
NoUsernameHere
NoUsernameHere

Nice.


----------



## Dim (May 14, 2019)

AlFair


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

Nox


----------



## Hat' (May 14, 2019)

im_the_rino 
omgggg so close D:


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

Hat'


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2019)

I’m the rhino 

(My phone has autocorrect)


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

ThatondmarsgLfangirl


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 14, 2019)

im_he_rhio


----------



## Miharu (May 14, 2019)

nintendofan78


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 14, 2019)

jOJARI

Wow, not even close at all. At least now I know you're the next JoJo protagonist.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 14, 2019)

NOUsernameHere


----------



## StrayBluet (May 14, 2019)

nintendofan86 
aw so close


----------



## buniichu (May 14, 2019)

Zelda-deltarune


----------



## cornimer (May 14, 2019)

buniichgu


----------



## Miharu (May 15, 2019)

Vampnessa


----------



## buny (May 15, 2019)

cute anime priest 4949

close enough x3


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 15, 2019)

buhnhy oh geez


----------



## StrayBluet (May 15, 2019)

DubiousDelphine


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

Zeldahune

hhh no D:


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2019)

Har'

Close enough.


----------



## buniichu (May 15, 2019)

Maple Town *^*


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2019)

buniicgy

(I'm genuinely curious how "Silver" became "Town")


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

Maplesilvet 

Damn. 

In my auto-correct one of the things was 'male stripper'


----------



## buniichu (May 15, 2019)

Rhino-tomato 

(I got the idea from this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maple_Town )


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

buniichi !!!!!!!!!
yes h!!


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2019)

Hatp


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

nintendofan52 hhhh no D: messed up the numbers


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)

hAT'

(Caps lock is my enemy once again, but close enough)


----------



## trista (May 15, 2019)

NoUsernameHere
How in the living hello did I get this?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 15, 2019)

iiKitteh


----------



## Flare (May 15, 2019)

ZeldaJune


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2019)

Flare


----------



## Stella-Io (May 15, 2019)

Ngl, think some of y'alls maybe spend too much time on a computer to be able to type names correctly jk

nintesnofan89
Ee, so close.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 16, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Ngl, think some of y'alls maybe spend too much time on a computer to be able to type names correctly jk
> 
> nintesnofan89
> Ee, so close.


People who know how to touchtype could just know where the letters are
Stella?sio
Stupid autocorrect


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

DubiousDelphine YEAAAAh boi

Also typing fast and correctly on a keyboard is the key to success in the future


----------



## StrayBluet (May 16, 2019)

Hat'

it's also the only thing they taught us in computer lab in elementary school.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 16, 2019)

ZeldaJune


----------



## MapleSilver (May 16, 2019)

nintendofan94


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

Mplzqilcze 
...oh god


----------



## Zura (May 16, 2019)

Hat'


----------



## StrayBluet (May 16, 2019)

Excalibur


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 17, 2019)

ZeldaJune


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

nintendofan85

BAM, I nailed it. Finally.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 17, 2019)

NoUsernameHere


----------



## Hat' (May 17, 2019)

ZeldaHune !
Still made the same mistake with the h oh my god khfljdmsk


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 17, 2019)

HatP


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

nintendofan76

Not sure how the 76 came about, but okay.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Good lord ok here we go 

Nousernamebere

So close !


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

Idnfkfal


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

^ not even possible to remember such an username so you nailed in in my opinion

im_the_rhino !
OH MY GOD I DID IT!!!!!! I'm so proud of myself thank you


----------



## buny (May 18, 2019)

hatp;

fail oops


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Buny


----------



## StrayBluet (May 18, 2019)

Idfldnsndt
wow I can't believe I got that right


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

ZeldaJune said:


> Idfldnsndt
> wow I can't believe I got that right



I don’t believe it either hahaha good job though!!

Now my turn.. ZeldaJune!


----------



## trista (May 18, 2019)

Idfldnsd 
Darn, forgot the t.


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

iiKitteh


----------



## StrayBluet (May 18, 2019)

in_the)rhino


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

ZeldaJunw


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

im?the?rhino

Oh... okay then


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

Hat'


----------



## dedenne (May 18, 2019)

im)therhineo


----------



## StrayBluet (May 18, 2019)

Dedenne2


----------



## MapleSilver (May 18, 2019)

ZeldaJune


----------



## Lazaros (May 18, 2019)

MapleSilcer

almost.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

leia

How did I only manage four characters?!?!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 18, 2019)

Shellzilla


----------



## Kevinnn (May 18, 2019)

MapleSilver


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Kevinnn


----------



## idklol58258 (May 18, 2019)

Vix

Wow i'm stupid wth lol


----------



## MapleSilver (May 18, 2019)

Wolf___

Surprised I managed to locate the underscore key.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

Maplesilver

Oh wow I somehow managed it...


----------



## StrayBluet (May 18, 2019)

Shellzilla


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 18, 2019)

zWELDAjUNE

...Close but no cigar?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 18, 2019)

NoUsernameHere


----------



## dedenne (May 19, 2019)

ninyendofan9t


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 19, 2019)

Dedenne2


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

UglyP?hsteFace 
oh my god okay


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 19, 2019)

Lol looks like ugly pistachio face. Hahahhaa!

HAR?
Oh.. hehe oops! What a difference it makes typing either on comp or mobile lol


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

Uglyamonfrtyzfwce


----------



## StrayBluet (May 19, 2019)

im_the+rhino
ah so close


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

ZeldaHune

Oh my god it's the third time I'm doing this and I'm still doing the exact same mistake omg!!!!


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

Hat'


----------



## StrayBluet (May 19, 2019)

im_the_rhino


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

ZekdaJJune


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

im_yhr_thino!!
Ahhh close enough... I guess


----------



## duckykate (May 19, 2019)

hay'


----------



## StarParty8 (May 24, 2019)

Katwzo;;a


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 24, 2019)

SarParty8


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

nintendofsn82


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

im_yhr_thino!!!
ah fgdjlkm


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

Hat'


----------



## StrayBluet (May 25, 2019)

im_the_rhino


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

Zelskunw


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2019)

im+rhw+rhino

Someday I'll locate that underscore key...


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

MapleSilher

fkfkfkfk on letter


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

inmatherhine_


----------



## StrayBluet (May 25, 2019)

Shellzilla


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

ZelaJune


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2019)

Im_the_rhino

(Other than accidental capitalization that was pretty good)


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

Maoke kwbwe


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

i thePrhinw_


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2019)

Shellzilla


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

Naokesukver

And I thought I was going to nail it.


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

Shellzilla!
Yay hehe!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 25, 2019)

Hat'


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 26, 2019)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## StrayBluet (May 26, 2019)

nintendofan86


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

Xwlrwqkaomt


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

Im_The_Rhino

Woo, got it!


----------



## DragoDrago (May 26, 2019)

Xrileyd


Woah I'm actually quite proud of myself haha


----------



## Zura (May 26, 2019)

DragoDrago

Is there a reason why you have to close your eyes? Should be "type without looking at keyboard" (eyes still closed btw)


----------



## buniichu (May 26, 2019)

Excaliburr

I tried :0


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

buniichu!
Yay hehe!


----------



## Dim (May 26, 2019)

Hat?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 26, 2019)

Nox

Wow, I actually got it this time


----------



## StrayBluet (May 26, 2019)

NoUsernameHere


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 24, 2019)

Zeldajine

Almost there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Again with double posting?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 24, 2019)

StarParty8


----------



## Maiana (Jun 24, 2019)

SeldaJune


----------



## Dim (Jun 24, 2019)

You’re kidding me... alright here goes:

kcayorauris


----------



## Maiana (Jun 24, 2019)

easy-

Nox


----------



## Dim (Jun 24, 2019)

kcayodauris

XD I’m on mobile


----------



## gobby (Jun 24, 2019)

No,

Almost lol


----------



## Onyx (Jun 25, 2019)

gobby

:O


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 25, 2019)

Onyx


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 25, 2019)

im(the_rhino


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 25, 2019)

Lucas3-8-


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 25, 2019)

RedTropucalPeachyDish


----------



## Onyx (Jun 25, 2019)

mhsterjoisSlirit

I was way better doing this on my laptop o_o


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 25, 2019)

Onyx


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 25, 2019)

ZeldaJune

Not that hard


----------



## Maiana (Jun 25, 2019)

chou chou

technically i got it wrong


----------



## gobby (Jun 25, 2019)

Kcarofayris 
I'm shocked at how close that is


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 25, 2019)

gobby

easy


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Zeldajune 

hey, I've still got it


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 26, 2019)

GreatUsermame


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

im_the_rhino

I’m too used this stuff lmao, I can type while looking away


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Kribytz

Almost


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 26, 2019)

GreatUdrtnsmr


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Im_thea_rinoh


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

GreatUsername


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 12, 2019)

Kirbyx
close

- - - Post Merge - - -
DOUBLE POSTING CAN'T STOP ME


----------



## Cash (Jul 12, 2019)

StarParty8

Damn I got it


----------



## Shayden (Jul 12, 2019)

cashj


----------



## Cash (Jul 12, 2019)

Shayden

oof got this one too


----------



## Maiana (Jul 13, 2019)

Cash


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 13, 2019)

kcatofayris


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 13, 2019)

ZeldaJune


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2019)

Kirbyz


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 15, 2019)

nitnendifan85

new game: superstar dinoh, made by nitnendi!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 15, 2019)

StarParty8


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 15, 2019)

ninge dkfab85


alexa that was so sad plz play despicito


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2019)

Wukdriqb

I'm not sure what happened there.


----------



## matt (Jul 15, 2019)

Maplesilcer


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 17, 2019)

mzdr
Lol


----------



## Myssterixus (Jul 19, 2019)

StarParty8
haha, yay! i did it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2019)

Mysterixus


----------



## matt (Jul 19, 2019)

Nintendofwn95


----------



## Liability (Jul 19, 2019)

matt


----------



## matt (Jul 19, 2019)

Liabioity


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2019)

matt


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 19, 2019)

xSupwemMArio64z

close


----------



## lord (Jul 19, 2019)

tabisha 23
LOL


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2019)

lord


----------



## lord (Jul 20, 2019)

nintendofan86
SO CLOSE


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 20, 2019)

ldor

Ok.


----------



## Maiana (Jul 21, 2019)

staeoarty8

whew


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 21, 2019)

kceodaurox
Wow


----------



## mintmaple (Jul 21, 2019)

Fawninf

close so close haha


----------



## Maiana (Jul 21, 2019)

mintmwpl4

LMAOO


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 22, 2019)

kcaro fauris

I must have accidentally nudged the space bar at some point haha!


----------



## Beanz (Jul 22, 2019)

Mayor jakc 

(I almost did it! I swear I wasn’t looking.)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2019)

ItzNotNutzDuh

Ah, I thought it's "Nutz" not "Natz" D:


----------



## Dude.. (Jul 23, 2019)

Princess Mipha

aw darn i was hoping to mess up like i normally do


----------



## mogyay (Jul 23, 2019)

dUDE..


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 23, 2019)

mpgaya

...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 23, 2019)

StarParty9

Close enough


----------



## Pondo (Jul 24, 2019)

nkhxdfnamehere
close enough for me


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

Acanthololly

Got it


----------



## Pondo (Jul 25, 2019)

xtilryx
yes nailed it


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

vie oof missed the capital letter


----------



## gobby (Jul 31, 2019)

De;[hokrTep=h0kr

wow


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2019)

gobby


----------



## maple22 (Aug 1, 2019)

nintendofan85


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

mal,e22 

i am good typer


----------



## sarahac (Aug 1, 2019)

Kurb
i mean... it was four letters


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

saeaga

i am gud types pt 2


----------



## Pondo (Aug 1, 2019)

Kurb :^)


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2019)

Cue


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2019)

Stage

EDIT: Looking at this post now, I initially thought I was in the first word that pops into your head game thread which is why this post makes no sense.


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2019)

KapleSilver

(so close)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2019)

puro,ole 

hh


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 2, 2019)

This should be easy.

Kurb

I'm happy that I'm blessed with my touch typing skills...


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2019)

Haydenv091

Other than mixing up the numbers that was better than I expected.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2019)

maplesiler 

SO CLOSE


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 6, 2019)

kurb welp


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 6, 2019)

Dubiousdekpuojr


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)

SherlockLina


----------



## Pondo (Aug 13, 2019)

xRileyx


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

Vie oh wow


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 14, 2019)

DuviousDelpginwe


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2019)

MapleSilver


----------



## buniichu (Aug 14, 2019)

SMG4


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

buniichu said:


> SMG4



that one youtuber?

bunichu


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2019)

Duhiousndelphine 

Oops.


----------



## seeds (Aug 15, 2019)

kurb


----------



## buniichu (Aug 15, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> that one youtuber?
> 
> bunichu



yes, that youtuber uwu

pumpkin seeds


----------



## seeds (Aug 15, 2019)

byniichu


----------



## buniichu (Aug 15, 2019)

watermelon seeds


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2019)

hunioxhi

what


----------



## buniichu (Aug 15, 2019)

Herb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 15, 2019)

bubixhi 

h


----------



## buniichu (Aug 15, 2019)

Carp


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 16, 2019)

Buniichu ( finally)


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2019)

Sherlocklinas

I don't know where that S came from at the end but other than that it was good.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 16, 2019)

Maplesilger so close!


----------



## Hat' (Aug 16, 2019)

Sherkicjkuba

Well okay then


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2019)

Gar;

How did that even happen...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2019)

NOKESILVER

Okay for some reason, the first part of the name I typed reminded me of Nokia phones.


----------



## StarParty8 (Aug 16, 2019)

sjellzilla


----------



## Pondo (Aug 17, 2019)

AtarOarty8

Yes, nailed it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2019)

Vie


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 17, 2019)

Malpesilver 

Not bad for someone whos awful at the keyboard haha.


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 17, 2019)

Nicole.
!!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2019)

Cwynne

I thought for sure I was pressing the wrong letters before opening my eyes.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 17, 2019)

MapleSilvbrr

dang it

- - - Post Merge - - -

good luck whoever has to type mine


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 17, 2019)

poyibinateoznekua

- - - Post Merge - - -

and so on


----------



## Flyffel (Aug 18, 2019)

kuribod

wait what? why... I never look at the keyboard lmao (even when I typed that sentence or this lol)


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 18, 2019)

Flyffel

ok, i guessed........ Yay!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2019)

sherlock lins

SO CLOSE :_ )


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 18, 2019)

kurb yess


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

dubueius deplhine

i knew i was pressing the wrong keys but i kept on anyway


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 19, 2019)

Kurf


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

im0yjrerjino

pls save me


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 19, 2019)

Kirn 

Wow I have no coordination


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2019)

jessibgood

kewl


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 20, 2019)

Kueh


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm Jan your Ajax yuhi

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks a lot spell check...


----------



## Flare (Aug 21, 2019)

Kuriboh


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 21, 2019)

Flare


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 21, 2019)

MapleDucktale ducktales, woo-oo! Everyday they're out there making DUCKTALES!


----------



## Pondo (Aug 21, 2019)

SherlodkLina
Awesome.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 24, 2019)

Vi3
lol perfect


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2019)

Dubiousdelphine

Better than I expected.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 24, 2019)

Make ordiovrt


----------



## Pondo (Sep 2, 2019)

YunwMiin

Aw heck yes, totally got it.


----------



## buniichu (Sep 2, 2019)

Pie is the best UvU


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 2, 2019)

bunixhu
genius


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2019)

DuboiusDelphine


----------



## buniichu (Sep 2, 2019)

Maple Story


----------



## gobby (Sep 3, 2019)

Bunoochi


----------



## V I Z I O N (Sep 3, 2019)

gobby


----------



## Hat' (Sep 3, 2019)

V I Z I O N 

wig xx


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2019)

Hat

Close enough, lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 3, 2019)

xRielyc

You're not the only one who can make clones here.


----------



## buniichu (Sep 3, 2019)

Maple Syrup UvU


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 3, 2019)

bunichu 
wow....


----------



## Bcat (Sep 3, 2019)

Dubious dejohjnd


Holy crap I got the first word right at least


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 3, 2019)

bcat


----------



## Dim (Sep 3, 2019)

JesterSalamandut

XDDDD


----------



## Hat' (Sep 4, 2019)

Nox

Quite easy


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 4, 2019)

Hat'

the small line at the end was hard, my finger had to extend xD


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 4, 2019)

Ptwnfess M9poa

Mm, yes totally correct.


----------



## Dude.. (Sep 4, 2019)

Ste;;a-Op[

yeah its time for bed


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 5, 2019)

dude...

oops


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 5, 2019)

jersey tfepketuy

close enough.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 5, 2019)

Kurubif

Hmmmm


----------



## buniichu (Sep 5, 2019)

Sailor Moon <3


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 5, 2019)

buniichu


----------



## salty- (Sep 5, 2019)

im-the-ehino

how did I mess up the easiest part of the name


----------



## buniichu (Sep 5, 2019)

salty water


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2019)

buniichu


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 9, 2019)

Shinichi

Didn't expect to get that right on my first try.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2019)

MapleSilver

Got it


----------



## gobby (Nov 9, 2019)

Shinixku


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 9, 2019)

gobby

Yahoo I got it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfyNnUgK8qE


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 10, 2019)

Dmolv58

... Close enough lolz


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 10, 2019)

Buleth

- - - Post Merge - - -

Close!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 10, 2019)

kikotoot

I was gonna say how terrible I am at the keyboard, but I was somehow blessed today..


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 10, 2019)

Nicole-

oops


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 10, 2019)

Fmyfd2l

Mm yes.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2019)

Stella-io


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2019)

MapleSilver


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

hamster


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 10, 2019)

Emolga59


----------



## Circus (Nov 10, 2019)

nintendofan85.

I am really good at typing without looking at the keyboard.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2019)

Circus

Think I've improved since last time this thread was active.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 10, 2019)

MapleSilver

I never thought I would get that right.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Nov 10, 2019)

Emolga05 

That didn't work so well xD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 10, 2019)

Issa

Something tells me my hands almost know where to type.


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 11, 2019)

Shellzilla

I got that right!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2019)

Daustfab

Sounds vaguely like something that _could_ be a username.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

maplsijver

yup, thats about right in my book!


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 11, 2019)

Teabagle


----------



## Holla (Nov 11, 2019)

Kauaa

Darn I was close!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Holla

Got it


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 11, 2019)

Shinichi

- - - Post Merge - - -

oooooooo


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2019)

kikoroor


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2019)

Teabagek

Almost perfect!


----------



## Zura (Nov 11, 2019)

MapleSilver

So easy, I'm still writing with my eyes closed. If you use your keyboard enough you should be able to write anything without looking.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2019)

Excalibur

Yep


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 11, 2019)

Shinichi

Easy peasy, I can sleep with my eyes closed.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

Krefails

Same


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2019)

Phgnachi

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm on a phone.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 12, 2019)

jowb wixk


----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)

WildTown Baby

Opps I missed up  You can sleep with your eyes closed?! That's like expert level (Eyes still closed btw)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Excalibur 

Omg I did it owo​


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 12, 2019)

Buleth

So close.


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

DaisyFan

YES!!!!


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 12, 2019)

Lavamaize

I can close my eyes with my eyes closed.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

Krefails


----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)

Shinichi Are you ready for freddy?!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2019)

excalivuf. welp


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 13, 2019)

greenfrog100 

Easy user to type


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2019)

BlueBearL !


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 13, 2019)

Idfldnsndt

jeez that name is hard.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

Princess Mipha

Got it


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 13, 2019)

wy8h8dy8

What!? I thought I was doing really well! xD That's what I get for being used to a bigger keyboard.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 13, 2019)

SmoocjhsPLH

oof, almost


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 13, 2019)

NoUsernamerHeer

Accidentally opened a new window while typing. Not sure what keyboard shortcut that even was.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 13, 2019)

MapleSilver

- - - Post Merge - - -

yours has real words so it's easier to flow with


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 13, 2019)

Kikotoor

Damm so close!


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 13, 2019)

Stella-Ip

One letter off just like my life


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 14, 2019)

KREFAILS

Holy crap!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 14, 2019)

Fsiygardens


----------



## gobby (Nov 14, 2019)

No ole.


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 14, 2019)

gobby

Lets go


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 14, 2019)

Lavemize

- - - Post Merge - - -

how did I hit E XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I was sounding it out as "lav-uh-mize" so hit e for that


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 15, 2019)

kikotoot

oh yessss


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 15, 2019)

Nicole.

Yay!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 15, 2019)

Purry


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2019)

Nicole.

Got it


----------



## Lucas4080 (Nov 16, 2019)

Djomovji

Aaa, I should've checked the keyboard before trying- One letter off but the last 'i'.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 16, 2019)

Lucas4080

Numbers are so hard >-<


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 16, 2019)

Pwimxwaa Nopja

I rate that 10/10!!


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 16, 2019)

greenfroh100

Hm, almost...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2019)

Purry

Yep


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 17, 2019)

Shomofjp


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 18, 2019)

Yiu got mail!


----------



## mogyay (Nov 18, 2019)

MapleSilebrt


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 18, 2019)

moguau


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2019)

DaisyFan


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 20, 2019)

Maplezilver


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

MochiACNL


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 24, 2019)

Emolga50


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

MapleSilver


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 24, 2019)

Emolgs yp


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

SleepingLiving


----------



## mogyay (Nov 24, 2019)

Enikga46


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

mogyay


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 24, 2019)

Emolga69

*when you're one number away*


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Chtyullscbm

I-


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 24, 2019)

Angelbunbt

Oop


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 24, 2019)

BluebearL


----------



## animeshadowsloth (Nov 24, 2019)

MapleSilber


DANG IT!!!!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

animeshadowsloth


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 24, 2019)

Ahru.

How did I mess up that name?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Chetylwcnl

At least it's better than last time


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 24, 2019)

AngelBunny

Yep, better than last.


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 24, 2019)

CheryllACNL


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

Emolga59


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Ahti


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 24, 2019)

Angelbjnby

Even worse than last time lol


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 24, 2019)

BluebearL


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 24, 2019)

Ahri

Oh wow yay me


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

BluebearL

Did it!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2019)

Emolga59

Yep


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 25, 2019)

Shinichi


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 25, 2019)

Emolga59

The numbers were a challenge.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 25, 2019)

Krefails


this is getting too easy for me to do


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 25, 2019)

kikoyooy


----------



## Shayden (Nov 25, 2019)

MPLESILBER

accidentally hit the caps lock woohoo


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 25, 2019)

shayden


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 26, 2019)

pawpatrolhah

Ah still half asleep!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Nicole.


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 26, 2019)

Emolga59


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

MrMister5555


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 26, 2019)

enukfa40

Lol.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 26, 2019)

Shellzilla


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 26, 2019)

Maplesilber


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 26, 2019)

FairyGardhw


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 26, 2019)

animeshadowpanda

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 26, 2019)

FairyGardens


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 26, 2019)

mAPLEsILVER

I messed up with caps lock, but close enough I suppose


----------



## Stil (Nov 26, 2019)

edutyserbanegere


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2019)

Infinity

Got it


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 26, 2019)

Sinichi 

I forgot an H lmao


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Michealsmells


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 27, 2019)

Excaliber

- - - Post Merge - - -

I honest to goodness thought it was spelt with an 'e' instead of u

- - - Post Merge - - -

Excalibur

- - - Post Merge - - -

yay I can still do it!


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 27, 2019)

kikotoot


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2019)

Emolga49


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

im_the_rhino


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 30, 2019)

Amg l vunny


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

SleepingLiving


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

EBOLA69


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 30, 2019)

Anronio


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2019)

animeswhadowpanda


----------



## Stil (Nov 30, 2019)

maokesilbrt


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

infinity


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Antonio


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 30, 2019)

Abribyu


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

REDAREOPICALA0EACHTARIEH


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2019)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2019)

MapleSilver

Got it


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 30, 2019)

Shinichi


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

emolfsri


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 2, 2019)

Infinite


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

im _the_rhino

where'd that space come from


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 2, 2019)

michealsmells

Yeeeh


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

im_the_rhino


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2019)

Enikga69

Close enough.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

MapleSilver

HECK YE


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

micyeaksnekkf


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2019)

Infinity


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

shinivhi


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 2, 2019)

Infinity


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

emikgs58


----------



## You got mail! (Dec 2, 2019)

Infinity


----------



## Dim (Dec 2, 2019)

You hoy mqil$

- - - Post Merge - - -

XDDDD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

No 

****


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2019)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Whinudju


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dawnpiplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Emolga

Didn't get the numbers oops


----------



## Stil (Dec 4, 2019)

daeuouokuo

wow


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2019)

Infinity


----------



## Stil (Dec 4, 2019)

ahro


----------



## SCORPA15 (Dec 4, 2019)

Infinito


----------



## LaFra (Dec 4, 2019)

Scorpa15


----------



## mogyay (Dec 4, 2019)

LaFta


----------



## Stephanie92 (Dec 4, 2019)

Mpfyay


----------



## Stil (Dec 4, 2019)

stepyanie-3


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Infinity


----------



## mogyay (Dec 5, 2019)

Emolga 4rt


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

mogyay


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Excalibue

Oof


----------



## Marte (Dec 5, 2019)

emolha69


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Marte


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

emolha50


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

Infinity


----------



## LaFra (Dec 5, 2019)

Emolga49


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 5, 2019)

LaFra


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

SensaiGallade


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

emolha58


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

ploom


----------



## Ploom (Dec 5, 2019)

infinity     >:v


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

ploom


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 6, 2019)

Infinite


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 6, 2019)

im)the)rhino


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)

MapleSilver


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Shinichi


----------



## Pixori (Dec 6, 2019)

Emolga50

Darn missed by one off


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

Pixori


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 6, 2019)

4,p;ys

ok give me a break i didn't even glance at the keyboard to align my  hands before typing


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

michealsmells


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 9, 2019)

Rmolgs49

Kind of? xD


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2019)

Smoochs{LJ


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

MysteriousSpririt


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

Emolga59


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

Halima

:O


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

TheMCButterfly


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

emolga59
Oh wow


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

TheMCButterfly


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2019)

Emolga70

:OOOOOOOO


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Stella-Io


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2019)

Emolga59


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 12, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 12, 2019)

Emoplga50


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

MapleSilver


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2019)

Emolga40

so close lmao


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

xSuperMario64x


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2019)

Emolga59


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Emolga59


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Emolga59


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 19, 2019)

Ixuku Nidoriya


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

Jamof10-7

I tried.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 19, 2019)

Mape Sover

Oh dang it xD


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

SmoochsPLG

Almost.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 20, 2019)

Emolha69

We can make a new wacky username out of this game lol


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

Hanif1087


----------



## namiieco (Dec 20, 2019)

Emolga60


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

namiieco


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2019)

Emolga59


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Dec 29, 2019)

Izuki Miydirua


----------



## Alex.The.Juggla (Dec 29, 2019)

Wisteros Rutsar


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 29, 2019)

Alex/Yje.Juggla


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hanif1807


----------



## CyanCities (Dec 29, 2019)

Emolga95


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 29, 2019)

CyanCirues


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hanif1807


----------



## Hurricane Myranda (Dec 29, 2019)

*Emolhsti​*


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hurricane Myranda


----------



## carackobama (Dec 30, 2019)

Emilhsru lmao


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 30, 2019)

caracjivana

Sorry i tried


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2019)

Hanif1807


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 30, 2019)

Izuki Midoriya


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 31, 2019)

Emolha69


----------



## namiieco (Dec 31, 2019)

Hanif1908


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

namiiexo


----------



## Churkette (Dec 31, 2019)

xsi[er,arop63x

omg


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 31, 2019)

Churkette

I did it right, finally


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Hanif1807


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Emolga59


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Isuk u mieo iw


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

matt


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Emilia 69


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

matt


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Emolga59


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 31, 2019)

xuku Midoriya


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

MapleSilver


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 12, 2020)

Emcati


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

Sugaryy


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 12, 2020)

fairry


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 12, 2020)

Mayor MondT

SO CLOSE


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 12, 2020)

suaryy


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

HopelessOpus

0-0


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 12, 2020)

LOL

faiiry


----------



## Tempest (Mar 13, 2020)

hopless ioys
uuuuhhhhhhh


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 13, 2020)

Tempest


----------



## sierra (Mar 13, 2020)

tempest

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosewater said:


> Tempest



You sneaky minx


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 13, 2020)

soerra

Almost right


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 13, 2020)

scraooer

Well that went well. lol


----------



## xara (Mar 13, 2020)

Mayor Mainsy

well guess your name’s mainsy now 0-0


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 13, 2020)

daiiey

_Dairy..._


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 14, 2020)

Lucas570

I'm not used to the placement of numbers.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 14, 2020)

Rosewater


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 14, 2020)

Hipless Püis


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 14, 2020)

Flufll

kaksdkh


----------



## Maiana (Mar 14, 2020)

hoprlrdd opud

loooool


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 14, 2020)

Hipeless Opus

omg...

Also, Flufll is cute hahaha but I hope they don't have a flu :c

Edit: Maiana


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

im drunk and going to try

fykfekk


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

lmao A for effort.

allinay 

0-0


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

faiiry said:


> lmao A for effort.
> 
> allinay
> 
> 0-0



i mean ayyy, when you pronounce it , it comes out really close >-< ahha

firrru

im sorry


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 14, 2020)

allanoan

nani


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 14, 2020)

Sugaryy


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

flyfroep

ma’am i’m so sorry lmao


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 14, 2020)

faiiry

woah, I actually


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 14, 2020)

Cherull

Close enough.


----------



## allainah (Mar 14, 2020)

rhijoo


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2020)

allainah 

wow i actually succeeded lmao


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 15, 2020)

faiiry

yaaay


----------



## Not From Denmark (Mar 15, 2020)

*lasytislarnder*

oh lord


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

anot From Senmark

lmao oops


----------



## lsabella (Mar 15, 2020)

faiiry
chaotci god

lol oops


----------



## Not From Denmark (Mar 15, 2020)

faiiry

holy frickin i actually, also that's alright, but S E N M A R K


----------



## lsabella (Mar 15, 2020)

Not from cenmark

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 15, 2020)

lsabella

I put a L, btw!


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 15, 2020)

animeshadoqppNS

ohhh that one wasn't so easy lol


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 15, 2020)

Lazyislandsr


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

shayminekyfirme88 

i mean,, close enough lmao


----------



## Ley (Mar 15, 2020)

faiiry

edit: ez


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 15, 2020)

Ley

Woah how did I do that your username is so long whaaaat?


----------



## sierra (Mar 15, 2020)

Rhinoo ezpz


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 15, 2020)

sie44a

Oops


----------



## Ley (Mar 15, 2020)

rhinoo

ez


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 15, 2020)

Lewy


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 15, 2020)

Rozewafu
Lmao what


----------



## Mary (Mar 15, 2020)

sugaryy

i did it


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

Mary


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 16, 2020)

faiitu

So close!


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

SmoochsPLH


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 16, 2020)

Key

Close enough


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 16, 2020)

laxyislander


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

shayminskyforme898


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Lry


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 

0-0


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

faiiry


----------



## sej (Mar 16, 2020)

sierra


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

sej


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

Ley


----------



## Hanif1807 (Mar 16, 2020)

faiiry


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 17, 2020)

Hanif1804


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

Tosewater

lmao close enough


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

faiiry


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

lrt 
wow all but the l was one key off .-.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

Wildtown


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

rosewatwr


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

wildtown


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

ley


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 18, 2020)

wildtown

What is this sorcery.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

saltlover

whoops


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

Let

pls how did i mess this up,, it’s only 3 letters,,


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 18, 2020)

Fairtty


----------



## Licorice (Mar 19, 2020)

galatickat42343 

I couldn't remember the numbers lmao


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

Licirixw

im so sorry lmao


----------



## shendere (Mar 19, 2020)

faiiry said:


> Licirixw
> 
> im so sorry lmao



faiiry

<3


----------



## allainah (Mar 19, 2020)

shendere

woW i'm amazed with myself tbh


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 19, 2020)

allainah said:


> shendere
> 
> woW i'm amazed with myself tbh



allainah 

wow okay im proud of myself


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 19, 2020)

xoxgabbyzoz

So close! lol


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

Mayor Monday

:33


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 19, 2020)

faieet


----------



## allainah (Mar 19, 2020)

applebittercrimble


----------



## Licorice (Mar 19, 2020)

allainha


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 19, 2020)

Licotivr


----------



## Harbour (Mar 19, 2020)

RHINOO

but it was in caps so i guess it doesn't count lol.


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

Harbour


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2020)

Ley


----------



## Megan. (Mar 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2020)

Megatastic


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 19, 2020)

xsypemsrio ex


----------



## GalacticGhost (Mar 19, 2020)

galaxticjTfwfp


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

superstar2361


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 19, 2020)

ley


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2020)

mYOR MONSt


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 19, 2020)

Shellzia


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

Riseater

i-


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2020)

faiiry


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2020)

izuje midora


----------



## xara (Mar 19, 2020)

Shellzilla


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 19, 2020)

daiiry


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2020)

galactickat4240

nailed it


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 20, 2020)

Let


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

gacticmat424”

oh-


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 20, 2020)

faiiry

yea ok it was an easy one haha


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2020)

celinalia


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2020)

Ley


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 20, 2020)

faiiry


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2020)

Rosewayer


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

maple22


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2020)

LEY



Whoops didn't mean to make it all caps lol my pinky was stuck to the shift button


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 21, 2020)

xSypermsriou d


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2020)

galactickat4240


----------



## xara (Mar 22, 2020)

Ley


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2020)

faiiry


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 24, 2020)

Ley


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

rhinoo


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 24, 2020)

faiiry


----------



## Yomochi (Mar 24, 2020)

gakacrucjat3139

nailed it.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 24, 2020)

yomorcj


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

galactickat4240


----------



## Kokillue (Mar 24, 2020)

leh


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

kokillur


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

Ley


----------



## Kokillue (Mar 24, 2020)

faiiry


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 24, 2020)

Kokilue


----------



## teanopi (Mar 24, 2020)

Rosewater


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 24, 2020)

teaopnotp


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

gaticmat424” 

oh-


----------



## Flop (Mar 24, 2020)

faiir7

Dangit mobile


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2020)

Flop


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 25, 2020)

rosewater


----------



## xara (Mar 25, 2020)

Gueroqpq


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 25, 2020)

faooruy

How'd I mess it up so badly this time tho


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2020)

Rosewater


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Mar 26, 2020)

Mapl33


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 26, 2020)

Twiggy_Srar


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

Louvelle


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 26, 2020)

faiir5


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 26, 2020)

ehinoo


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

sDGfgds


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

Guwero101


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

Rosewater


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

fasirrh


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)

Guero101


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2020)

izuku midoriya


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 26, 2020)

Key


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

Greatusername


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 26, 2020)

faiiry


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 27, 2020)

loubelle


----------



## xara (Mar 27, 2020)

Fuero191


----------



## StaticColorz (Mar 28, 2020)

faiiury
So close. You went easy on me XD


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

StaticColroz

oh man so close ;w;


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

deerprongs


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

Rosewater


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

faiiry

easy peasy


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

deerprongs

ezpz


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

Ley


----------



## Car (Mar 28, 2020)

faiirt


----------



## sigh (Mar 28, 2020)

car

easy


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

sulky


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

Ley


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 28, 2020)

faiiry


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 28, 2020)

galaticyicket43489


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

Mayor
ondag 

0-0 i-


----------



## maple22 (Mar 29, 2020)

faiiry


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2020)

maple22


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 30, 2020)

Leyu


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2020)

Rosewater


----------



## maple22 (Mar 31, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)

mapplw2


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 5, 2020)

Galatickat3#9


----------



## Imitation (Apr 5, 2020)

bubbsarr


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2020)

Imitation


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 5, 2020)

nintendofan57


----------



## Stil (Apr 5, 2020)

bibsart


----------



## sigh (Apr 5, 2020)

infinirt


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sulky


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hanif 739


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

Tlacyivfst4348


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 9, 2020)

Enxssi


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

Rosewwter


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 9, 2020)

Rbxssi


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

sugarty


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

Wnziisi


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

gsallhbdhu4709


----------



## Rosewater (May 3, 2020)

Jirachu100


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

Roswater


----------



## Frochi25 (May 3, 2020)

Jira jo600


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

Froshu26


----------



## Lazaros (May 3, 2020)

Jirachi100


----------



## IonicKarma (May 3, 2020)

Lazaros


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2020)

Oomov Lsr,s
I probably should've paid attention to those typing lessons.


----------



## Merumeruki (May 3, 2020)

fROGLIMESOFficL


----------



## Inarabitta (May 3, 2020)

akirdaDevida
oops almost


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

Insrabktta


----------



## IonicKarma (May 3, 2020)

Emmxsso


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

Ionickarms


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

ENixdddi


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

jirachi399


----------



## moonolotl (May 3, 2020)

enxsii


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

Moonrise


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

Ebdee8


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 4, 2020)

Sugarry


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 4, 2020)

Hanif10-7


----------



## lieryl (May 4, 2020)

statistsic1117


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

liedry


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

jjijracgi399


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

En cssi


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2020)

Jirachi100


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

IZukiMifofx

It's worse than I could have imagined...


----------



## petaI (May 6, 2020)

jirachi100


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2020)

Senker=tsu


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 6, 2020)

Frogslime Official


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

cannwsckmjnkshm

Oh...


----------



## Rosewater (May 6, 2020)

Jirachi100

yes...i got it this time


----------



## Loubelle (May 6, 2020)

Rosewater
:3


----------



## Llunavale (May 6, 2020)

Loubelle


----------



## moonolotl (May 6, 2020)

llunavale


----------



## Ichiban (May 6, 2020)

moonrose


----------



## petaI (May 6, 2020)

freeheluym


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

Semleysi 

oh-


----------



## Rosewater (May 7, 2020)

xara


----------



## aericell (May 7, 2020)

Rosewater


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

lory


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 7, 2020)

moonnoofle

aw dangit, i was so close lol


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

arithmophobia17
I DIDNT EXPECT TO BE ABLE TO DO THAT-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2020)

moonnoodle
yay


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial 

woot i did it


----------



## Mick (May 7, 2020)

Aeirhmopgobia1u. 

Sorry, I am on my phone and touch screens are hard with your eyes closed. Honestly surprised I got this far.


----------



## Rosewater (May 7, 2020)

Mick


----------



## Seastar (May 7, 2020)

Rosewater

Whaaaaat I don't even follow what those typing lessons tried to teach me. How did I do this?!


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 7, 2020)

Hirachi100 

Close enough LOL


----------



## Dormire (May 7, 2020)

rareeraweemobster

oops


----------



## Stil (May 7, 2020)

dormire


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 7, 2020)

Ingiriny 

I am using a mobile to type lol


----------



## Dormire (May 7, 2020)

shinjukuwu


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2020)

Dormite


----------



## petaI (May 7, 2020)

frogslimeofficial


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 7, 2020)

senkeysu


----------



## Darcy94x (May 7, 2020)

Sem lets I


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2020)

Darcy94x


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 7, 2020)

izuky miforyis


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 7, 2020)

cagucorvidae 

So close!


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

rosie moon
yay


----------



## cony (May 7, 2020)

moondlee 
close but no


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 7, 2020)

ninja oh no
cony
At least I got it right this time!


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

Luvsd4058

...oh.


----------



## necrofantasia (May 8, 2020)

Jirwchi000

hey, almost!!


----------



## Hay (May 8, 2020)

NECROFDAMRASROA

I guess I hit caps before anything else LOL, my fingers slip a lot


----------



## Loubelle (May 8, 2020)

Hay

owo


----------



## necrofantasia (May 8, 2020)

Loubrllr

again, almost :b


----------



## Car (May 8, 2020)

necrofantasia also noodle icon good music taste


----------



## Clock (May 8, 2020)

car


----------



## lieryl (May 8, 2020)

crossing-/:


----------



## Hay (May 8, 2020)

lieryl

oooo got it!


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 8, 2020)

Hat

Seriously I got the easiest possible username and I still messed up


----------



## Clock (May 8, 2020)

rodir moon
so close


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

crossing123


----------



## moonolotl (May 8, 2020)

kadori


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

hey, that's pretty good~   

moonnoodle

ooooh i did it! :000000


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

moonnoodlr

Kadori


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

haha i beat ya to it 
jirachi1--


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

ladori  AW SO CLOSE


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

UngappyHimr


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> UngappyHimr


jiracjo 1--


----------



## Loubelle (May 8, 2020)

Unhapppyhome

:3


----------



## dino (May 8, 2020)

Loubelle


(i'm here to make it easy for the next person haha)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

domp THE EASIEST NAME AND I MESSED UP CRI


----------



## dino (May 8, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> domp THE EASIEST NAME AND I MESSED UP CRI



UNhappyhome is UNHAPPY sdkjbnkdjn  sorry !!


----------



## Mick (May 8, 2020)

dino

_easy_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

,ob,  dont ask


----------



## Clock (May 8, 2020)

unhappyhkme


----------



## Mick (May 8, 2020)

Crossing123


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

mivk


----------



## moonolotl (May 8, 2020)

unhappyhome
i am the typing master, bow to me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

moonnooflt


moonnoodle said:


> unhappyhome
> i am the typing master, bow to me


nah fam i'd rather shoot you with the bow (jokes jokes)


----------



## Clock (May 8, 2020)

unhappyhomd
so close for the second time


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> unhappyhomd
> so close for the second time


crossing123 OMMG GOT IT


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

UnhappyJpom,r


...Oh


----------



## dino (May 9, 2020)

Jirachi100


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

dino


----------



## Kadori (May 9, 2020)

xaea 
... ;7;


----------



## milkyi (May 9, 2020)

kadori


----------



## Kadori (May 9, 2020)

milktu


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

jadeiei 

uh-


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 9, 2020)

xaea


----------



## Kadori (May 9, 2020)

ha pf18-7
haha what a challenge~


----------



## Kurb (May 9, 2020)

kaduirue
oh boy


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2020)

Kurb

*yawn*


----------



## Kadori (May 9, 2020)

izukumodoriua

edit: I am loving my post number


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

Kadori
YES


----------



## Mick (May 9, 2020)

Frogslimwoffixial I would like to congratulate you on being the 10,000th poster


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

mick

this could’ve gone so badly i hope you know that


----------



## Clock (May 9, 2020)

xara
yes I did it!


----------



## aericell (May 9, 2020)

Crossing123


----------



## Kadori (May 9, 2020)

L;OE;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;Y; \

WOW i didn't realize i was pressing sumthing


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

madlri 

bro why can’t i type your user i-


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

xara
i am the typing MASTER
I CAN TYPE A 4 LETTER WORD I AM THE MASTER


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 9, 2020)

moonnoosle 

So close


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

Eosie
lpn 

bro wHAT


----------



## Kadori (May 9, 2020)

xaea

omg acursed e

*E*


----------



## Kim <3 (May 9, 2020)

kadori


----------



## Kadori (May 9, 2020)

Kim.3

darn


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 9, 2020)

Kadoru 

aaaaaaaa


----------



## Kim <3 (May 9, 2020)

rosie moon

ayyyy


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

Mom>:

so uh,,, guess you’re my mom now lmao


----------



## Enxssi (May 9, 2020)

Vqta 
;/


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

Enxsii
hm


----------



## aericell (May 9, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial


----------



## Rosewater (May 9, 2020)

LOEY


----------



## Kurb (May 9, 2020)

rosewater

*i did it*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

Kurb


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

FrogSlimrOgiifsl

Oh dear.


----------



## Clock (May 9, 2020)

jirachi100


----------



## Luxsama (May 9, 2020)

crossing123


----------



## dino (May 9, 2020)

Luxsama


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2020)

dino


----------



## Vextro (May 9, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya
(I have muscle memorized the keyboard)


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Vwztro


----------



## Vextro (May 9, 2020)

Jirachi 100


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

Vextro
Ayy, I'm getting better!


----------



## Vextro (May 9, 2020)

Frogslimeofficial

I forgot the capital O darn


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

Bexgrl

bro have i literally never typed before i s2g-


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Xara


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 10, 2020)

jiracgu199


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

Hanid1808 gosh darn it


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

Hnhayno
e

oh-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

xara YESSSS


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2020)

Unhs[[ujp[,6

_What happened?_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Unhs[[ujp[,6
> 
> _What happened?_


????? anyway
jirachi200   oops


----------



## dino (May 10, 2020)

Unhappyhome

on a phone keyboard !


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

dino said:


> Unhappyhome
> 
> on a phone keyboard !


dino YES!


----------



## dino (May 10, 2020)

Unhappyhome

i love to make it easy for people


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

dino said:


> Unhappyhome
> 
> i love to make it easy for people


domp (bruhhhhhhh)


----------



## Inarabitta (May 10, 2020)

Unhappyhome 
0:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

inarabitta :O


----------



## Sky The Cutie (May 10, 2020)

unhappyhone
 !!! close enough for me!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

sky the citoe


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 10, 2020)

Unhapoyhome

So close


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 10, 2020)

rosie moon


----------



## Rosewater (May 10, 2020)

Unhappyhome


----------



## dino (May 10, 2020)

Rosewater


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)

dino


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2020)

Crossing123
Yay


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

DegSlimrPffixidl

help


----------



## moonolotl (May 11, 2020)

nirachi 100

close enough
i dont know why i added a space though LOL


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

moonnoodlr

So close


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

jirachi`99


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

Ensssi


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

Crossinhg234


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

jirsacgo199


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

aEnxbbi


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 14, 2020)

Jiracgi100


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

SinnerTheXat


----------



## Pluel (May 14, 2020)

Jirschu🗣🗣


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

pluel


----------



## Barbara (May 14, 2020)

Crossing123


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 14, 2020)

Narbara


----------



## dino (May 14, 2020)

SinnerTheCat


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

dino 
(yay)


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

necogantsdis

...what


----------



## kelpy (May 14, 2020)

jirachi100
touch typing ftw


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

kyrgelgw


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2020)

Enxssi


----------



## pochy (May 14, 2020)

izuku idoriya


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2020)

nodice


----------



## dino (May 14, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

dino

if i got this one wrong i would’ve cried lmao


----------



## mistyblossom (May 14, 2020)

xawa

(i was so far off i'm sorry...sorry)


----------



## dino (May 14, 2020)

mistyblossom



xara said:


> dino
> 
> if i got this one wrong i would’ve cried lmao



 my only reason for basement existence is to strike typing woe into people's hearts


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

dojo
(...)


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2020)

nevtosfan Asi


----------



## Goop (May 14, 2020)

Crossing123


----------



## s i r e n t i c (May 14, 2020)

Goo[


----------



## Bstar9555 (May 14, 2020)

Sirenti


----------



## Ichiban (May 15, 2020)

bstar177


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 15, 2020)

FreeHeliom

almost


----------



## Pingopopit (May 15, 2020)

Frog slime Official


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

Pojopoppit


----------



## Enxssi (May 15, 2020)

jirachoi1--


----------



## dino (May 15, 2020)

Enxssi


----------



## Enxssi (May 15, 2020)

dino


----------



## kelpy (May 15, 2020)

enxssu
ayyy not bad for phone


----------



## dino (May 15, 2020)

Lythelys

you're just here to make our typing lives challenging, huh?


----------



## Goop (May 15, 2020)

dino


----------



## Loubelle (May 15, 2020)

Goop


----------



## dino (May 15, 2020)

Loubelle !


----------



## Bstar9555 (May 15, 2020)

Dino


----------



## kelpy (May 15, 2020)

bstar8444
heheh close enough


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Lythel5s

I WAS SO CLOSE


----------



## Enxssi (May 15, 2020)

sugarryyy


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

Encdii


----------



## Alicia (May 15, 2020)

Jirachii100


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 15, 2020)

Alixia


----------



## dino (May 15, 2020)

SinnerTheCat 

on a phone keyboard ohhh ye


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

dojp


----------



## Rabirin (May 15, 2020)

Hifa hi100


----------



## DaisyFan (May 15, 2020)

Sensho


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

DaisyGan


----------



## Enxssi (May 15, 2020)

jiraxjô100


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 15, 2020)

Enzssu


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

sinner yhr csy


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

jokk


----------



## Blink. (May 16, 2020)

Jirachi100

nice


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 16, 2020)

blonk.


----------



## Blink. (May 16, 2020)

mermaidsheld

...


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Blink.


----------



## Goop (May 16, 2020)

jirachi100


----------



## Blink. (May 16, 2020)

goop

i forgot to capitalize


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

Blink.


----------



## Mello (May 16, 2020)

Rosewater


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

Mrppi

Bruh


----------



## Mello (May 16, 2020)

Sugarttu


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Mello


----------



## Lightmare (May 16, 2020)

Hrachi100

gdi i thought i had it


----------



## petaI (May 16, 2020)

lightnare


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

Senketsu


----------



## cloudmask (May 16, 2020)

ensxxi

(of course out of all the letters to mix up, it was the x and the s...)


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

cloudmasj


----------



## petaI (May 16, 2020)

Rosewater


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

Senketysy


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Enxdii


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 17, 2020)

Jirachu100

Fudgesicles I was so close


----------



## Enxssi (May 17, 2020)

rosei noib


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Enxssi

woe I did it somehow


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 18, 2020)

ForeverALoan

I did it?!?!??!


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

animeshadowpanda

omg i did it


----------



## moonolotl (May 18, 2020)

foreveraloan
yES


----------



## Enxssi (May 18, 2020)

moonnoosde


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 18, 2020)

Enxssi
nailed it!!


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Sinnerthecat

got it ^-^


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

FotrbrtSLodsm

....oh


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Jirachi100

ayy I did it


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 18, 2020)

foreveraloan


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Luciaaaa


----------



## Kildara (May 20, 2020)

Ionic jar a


----------



## Hikari (May 20, 2020)

jildara

... close enough lol


----------



## ryuk (May 20, 2020)

Hikari 

oh nice lol


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

xoons


----------



## Hikari (May 20, 2020)

jirqchi100


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

Himari


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 20, 2020)

xata
How-


----------



## Hikari (May 21, 2020)

frogslimeoffical

that was a doozy, surprised i managed to type it mostly right, minus a missed "i" lol


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

Hikari

Hdhshhshd i did it


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 21, 2020)

animeshadowpabda


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

SinnerTheCat

How did I...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2020)

ki5qfji

Lol, not only did I totally butcher the name but I somehow held ctrl + f that let me typed in the rest of the characters in the word find box. And no, it wasn't any better.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 21, 2020)

Shellzilla

omg!!


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

sinnerthecas

dang it!


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

animeshadowmanda


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

cagycorsbsdr

Dang


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

amo,rdjsfprpdmfs

....oh


----------



## meggtheegg (May 21, 2020)

Jirachi100


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

mwggthwwfff

._.


----------



## Snowifer (May 21, 2020)

jiraco 1-- 
...nice


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

snoweifer


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

cadycorvdae


----------



## PugLovex (May 22, 2020)

jirachi100 

wait wait hold up i did it!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

puglivex

Fudge.


----------



## KatBunny (May 22, 2020)

Shellzills

Almost! I know my keyboard, though. XD


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

KatNimmy

...What is a nimmy?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 23, 2020)

Jirachi199


----------



## KatBunny (May 23, 2020)

No clue.

SinnerTheacar

What...? Is a theatre and a car? I don’t know.

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

Jiradhi1’e

I don’t know.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

kRvinbd  I did this on my phone okay.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 23, 2020)

SHLLZIKKS

Jk, my eyes were open, I suck at typing


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

MyLifeOdNsdkr


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Jirachuq99

I WAS SO CLOSE


----------



## Loubelle (May 25, 2020)

Sugaryy


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Liobrkkr

...What


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

Jiavhi19
Im on ipad so...


----------



## Loubelle (May 25, 2020)

Crossing123

Oof i didn't think I would get the numbers right o3o


----------



## LaFra (May 25, 2020)

Loubelle


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

LaFra


----------



## Emzy (May 25, 2020)

Jirachi100


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Eksu

._.


----------



## cIementine (May 25, 2020)

jirschi 200


----------



## Fey (May 25, 2020)

punpkuns


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2020)

gey

I had one job. Sorry.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2020)

Shellzilla


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2020)

maplesilver

Yes! Just ignore that I didn't capitalize M and S.


----------



## Elov (May 25, 2020)

Shellzilla


----------



## Loubelle (May 25, 2020)

Elov


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2020)

Louibelle

I'm not sure how the "i" got in there.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 25, 2020)

jaolesukver

Nailed it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2020)

painchri690

I missed the numbers!


----------



## Lethalia (May 25, 2020)

Shellzia

Oof ;-;


----------



## LunaRover (May 25, 2020)

Lethalia


----------



## 0ni (May 25, 2020)

luna rover


----------



## Lethalia (May 25, 2020)

Eiji


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2020)

lethalia


----------



## MoonPrincess (May 25, 2020)

Lethalai - So close! XD


----------



## kikotoot (May 25, 2020)

Moon Prinvrdd

I knew I was one to the right of 'c' and that threw the rest off


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2020)

kikotoot

YES


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2020)

shellzilla


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 26, 2020)

Freeheluum

_REEEEE_ Almost


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

PeovaktNouJodtkr

I have no idea what I'm doing now.


----------



## Hikari (May 26, 2020)

u9racy81--

um...


----------



## moo_nieu (May 26, 2020)

Hikari


----------



## Hikari (May 26, 2020)

Moo+nieu

much closer then last time lmao


----------



## dino (May 26, 2020)

Hikari :"D


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

dino


----------



## dino (May 26, 2020)

Jirachi100

on a cell phone keyboard, i deeefinitely thought i would fudge that up lol


----------



## succulents (May 26, 2020)

dino

got it!!


----------



## Ichiban (May 26, 2020)

succulents


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

FreeNl

bro did i just stop typing or,,,


----------



## Ichiban (May 26, 2020)

xara said:


> FreeNl
> 
> bro did i just stop typing or,,,


tried ur best lmfao


xara


----------



## necrofantasia (May 26, 2020)

Freehelium
(yay ^^)


----------



## ryuk (May 26, 2020)

necrogantadia


----------



## Ichiban (May 26, 2020)

xoons


----------



## ryuk (May 26, 2020)

freebelium

love me some Belium


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

xoons


----------



## Ichiban (May 26, 2020)

jirachi100


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

FreeeJeo

bro who is jeo i-


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)

xara


----------



## MapleSilver (May 27, 2020)

Jirachi100


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)

MaplrSil;brt

...Oh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 27, 2020)

Jirachi100


----------



## Clock (May 27, 2020)

Frogs
o,epcficoa
Uh don’t ask...


----------



## seularin (May 27, 2020)

crossimg123

edit: SO CLOSE


----------



## ecstasy (May 27, 2020)

SeltDn

Ok?


----------



## seularin (May 27, 2020)

Sugarry

WOAH I GOT IT


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)

seulsrin


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

jirschi100 oop


----------



## Emzy (May 27, 2020)

Ynhappyome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

3ks8 <----- my first attempt i suck at typing
emzu <------ second attempt


----------



## LunaRover (May 27, 2020)

Unhappthome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

lunarocer


----------



## tanisha23 (May 27, 2020)

Inhappyhome

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

thought i borked that, but not too bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

tanishs23


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

unhappyhomr


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

greenvoldemort oo


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome

finally i got one right-


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

xara

☺


----------



## ryuk (May 28, 2020)

Blink. 

i’m typing god


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

Xoojt
B r u h


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

sugaryy


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

FreeJrliom

_Who is Jr. Liom?_


----------



## LunaRover (May 28, 2020)

Jirachi100


----------



## Emzy (May 28, 2020)

Lunariver


----------



## Kamina (May 28, 2020)

Emsah


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

kamina


----------



## aericell (May 28, 2020)

FreeHelium


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 28, 2020)

LOEY

Yay!


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

animeshadowpanda

thought i screwed it tbh, got lucky


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 28, 2020)

FreeHeluim


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2020)

animeshadowpanda


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

izuku midoriya


----------



## Kamina (May 28, 2020)

FreeHelkjm

welp


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

Kamina

guess i should start using caps


----------



## dino (May 28, 2020)

FreeHelium


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

dino


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 29, 2020)

FREEHELOIM

almost...


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake

holy crap i did it half asleep going godmode now


----------



## Stella-Io (May 29, 2020)

FreeJulio

Hm


----------



## Skunk (May 29, 2020)

stella-lo !!


----------



## cloudmask (May 29, 2020)

skunk

short and simple one haha


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

cliyudmask


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

jjitavh
I don’t know, I’m on iPad rn so...


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2020)

Crossing123.

Still typing with eye closed. Had to take typing classes while I was in middle school.


----------



## cloudmask (May 29, 2020)

zander

trting to do the same right now. still typign with eyes closed


----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

cloudmask


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2020)

Xara

Gotta love the home keys when typing with eyes closed.


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

ZBSWRE

Oops, that was caps lock, not shift.


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

jirachi100
YES on laptop
Anyone remember dance mat typing?


----------



## pamelarose (May 29, 2020)

Crossing123

(7th grade computer class coming in clutch)


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

pameisoqeoww

ignore that


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

seularin

guess I can do it on mobile too


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

freehelium 

mobile worked w me


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

seularin


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

is my name that easy

emzy


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

seularin

got it memorized


----------



## zenni (May 29, 2020)

Seukarun

lmao I guess it is not easy enough for me


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

zenni 

nice


----------



## Kamina (May 29, 2020)

swulaein

bruh


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

lmao

kamina


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

seastikn


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

jiracuis100 eh


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)

Seularin 

yeeeeeee


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

blimk.

NOO ive failed u  in my defense n and m or close 2gether


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2020)

seularin
(yay)


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)

Believe-in_kittrns

(*꒦ິ⌓꒦ີ)


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

blink.

YES


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

sei;stom

I can't tell if this is worse than last time.


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)

Jirachi100


----------



## LunaRover (May 29, 2020)

Rosewatrer


----------



## Cutesy (May 29, 2020)

LunaRovwer

So close


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)

lissiecat


----------



## Cutesy (May 29, 2020)

Rosewater

Redemption!


----------



## Venn (May 29, 2020)

lissiecat


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 29, 2020)

Qnswp

oh no


----------



## Sakura625 (May 29, 2020)

ForeverA;olan


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

Samuea425


----------



## necrofantasia (May 29, 2020)

Crissibg1223


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 30, 2020)

nectofanyasoa


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

mylifeiscake
YES


----------



## Emzy (May 30, 2020)

Crossing 123

Lmao my hand is so used to automatically pressing space xD


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

E,zy


----------



## seularin (May 30, 2020)

jiracgu100


----------



## Stephanie92 (May 30, 2020)

Saaej

How did it all go so wrong


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

syrphsnir02


----------



## Dio (May 30, 2020)

Drossingq was 

No my autocorrect T_T


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

YURiKA-08


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

lissircsay


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

jitvsvhu200
how--


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurn

I can't do anything right...


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

Juradhi1””

this is too hard on phone


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

lissiecay
so close


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Kurn

aaaaaaaaa


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 2, 2020)

Jiracho1””

Nice


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

forebsraloan2

not even close :/


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

Rosie977


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 2, 2020)

kussuecat


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

ionickarma


----------



## Car (Jun 5, 2020)

clockwise


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Car

FINALLY AHHHHHH
very easy ik but I'm still pro ud


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 5, 2020)

Sufartt

oop okay harder than I thought


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 5, 2020)

Aleifg

so close!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

staticsic2226


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

Jirachu199


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

lissiecat

Y A Y


----------



## Llama (Jun 6, 2020)

Ab8jwsy8ws8w0qjea

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020

Lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Llama


----------



## Emzy (Jun 6, 2020)

CLockwise


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

E,xu

...what


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachi100

OMG HOWWW
I am typing god


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

jiravck100

ninjad

Forsbdfaloan


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Roaie088


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

Jirachk1pp


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

lissiehecag


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

mknrs tea


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Xlikxkwqiajw


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Mlnys tes


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Jirachi 1””

I WAS SO CLOSE NO


----------



## Emzy (Jun 8, 2020)

Pinkshade c:


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

emzy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

FreeJeluom

_Who is Jeluom and why are we freeing them?_


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

jiravji@0


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

ckockwise


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssi


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

LunaRover


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

pinkdhwdr


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 9, 2020)

Enxssj


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

lissiecat

_Woah_


----------



## LaFra (Jun 10, 2020)

jirachi100


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

latrw


----------



## Opal (Jun 10, 2020)

Encssi


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

Opak


----------



## Misha (Jun 13, 2020)

kussiecaf


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

misha


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 13, 2020)

Clockwise 

LETS GO WOO


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

*Rhw Oahbori Matoe*

...oh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jiradgo pp 

Oh dear I’m sorry.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

shellzilla YES


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

UnhappyHomed


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Seastar


----------



## seularin (Jun 23, 2020)

clockwose


----------



## Neb (Jun 23, 2020)

Seuparin


----------



## seularin (Jun 23, 2020)

neb


----------



## Babo (Jun 23, 2020)

Seirlarin


----------



## seularin (Jun 23, 2020)

bear i trusted you

babo


----------



## Babo (Jun 23, 2020)

I tried
seularin
im typing on ipad ;-;


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

Babo

_nice_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

xara


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 24, 2020)

Seastar
yee


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 24, 2020)

Frlgslimeofficial

So close!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

MaplrSiulver


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

SeaSrwe

oh lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

zara

...oops


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2020)

Seastar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya

OH MY GOSH IT WORKED


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

frogslimeofficial


----------



## Ciary (Jun 25, 2020)

ck8cyetfy

I suck at blind typing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 25, 2020)

viary so close


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 26, 2020)

Rosei977 

Close


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Fogd;o,tPhhovs;

Oh no...


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

seastar


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 29, 2020)

Clockwise


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 29, 2020)

Dawnipilyp


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Rpsie088


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 2, 2020)

seastar


----------



## Ciary (Jul 2, 2020)

moonnoofke


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

ciary


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

C.pc,edr

UM


----------



## Ciary (Jul 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> C.pc,edr


I think you mistyped the "i" ^_^

seqdtqy


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 2, 2020)

ciaty


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2020)

lissiecat


----------



## milktae (Jul 2, 2020)

Ixuku midorua


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)

milkrae


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

Rosie977


----------



## milktae (Jul 2, 2020)

Clickwise  
so close


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)

molktae


----------



## Jeyjin (Jul 2, 2020)

rosue977

I was close at least lol


----------



## Clock (Jul 2, 2020)

jeyjin


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 3, 2020)

clockwise


----------



## milktae (Jul 3, 2020)

Lissiecat


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 3, 2020)

milktae

holy crap i got it right!


----------



## Ciary (Jul 3, 2020)

SkiishOJK


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 3, 2020)

Ciary


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

mewyo58


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 3, 2020)

Seastar (whoa first try lol)


----------



## Clock (Jul 3, 2020)

mewto28


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2020)

Clockwise


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Izuku Mixriya


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2020)

Seastar

Finally I get someone's name right here.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 4, 2020)

Maplesiler


----------



## Tatimari (Jul 4, 2020)

Sherv20
---
So close! But I'm impressed since I'm on mobile!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

Tatimaei

close enough lol


----------



## Neb (Jul 4, 2020)

Forewfrtaloan

oops


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 4, 2020)

neb


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

saltyy


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 4, 2020)

clockwidr

oops


----------



## Clock (Jul 4, 2020)

foreveraloan


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jul 4, 2020)

Ckicjwuse

	Post automatically merged: Jul 4, 2020

clockwise


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

Er, no. Nope nope nope, not after what I heard.


----------



## dedenne (Jul 6, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

dedemme


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

seastar


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

clockwiose

i was closer this time lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

ForevberAloan


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastar
YEESSSSS


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

kurb

ooo yay


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2020)

Foreveraloan 

was I supposed to capitalize it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

milktae


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2020)

Seastae


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

applebittercrumble

OMG WHAT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALosm


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

seastar

im a typing god wow


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

forevrqppaj
im on iPad so I can’t do it right sometimes


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockeise

im on my phone so i can relate


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

ForeverALoan


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

frogslimeofficial


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockwise

yess


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

foreveraloan


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockwise


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

Iziulu midoeara

oh...


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie977

poggers!


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

freehelium


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

clockwais

well uh I guess


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie088

May have gotten the numbers wrong but pretty good.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)

MapleSilver
DD


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 6, 2020)

foegslimeoddiafal

wow


----------



## Clock (Jul 6, 2020)

Rosie977


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 6, 2020)

Clockwise

The ones that are common words are always the easiest.


----------



## seularin (Jul 7, 2020)

malmensicer

orz


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

seiarin


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

seastar


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2020)

Clockwise

how come Clockwise is always the last to post when I visit this thread


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

Iziku Midorya

Actually, I'm ok with this.


----------



## Neb (Jul 7, 2020)

Dosue977


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Neb


----------



## seularin (Jul 7, 2020)

clockwise


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

seularin


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

salryy

hmm


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

rosie088


----------



## seularin (Jul 7, 2020)

frick ninja’d

satlyy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

seularin


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

saltyu -_-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

TODIR088

oh my god what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 7, 2020)

Daltyuu 
Hmm... is this good by the game’s metrics?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

yournlocal wild cio;d

OH NO IM SORRY


----------



## seularin (Jul 7, 2020)

saltjust 
tf


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

seilarin

this is fine


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

seaulaein

rosie977


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

sa;yuu

oh no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

ForeverALoan


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

frohslimeofficial

so closee T^T


----------



## seularin (Jul 8, 2020)

forevermone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Swvulauub. 
oh boi


----------



## milktae (Jul 8, 2020)

seukarin 

I missed one letter


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Milktae
I got it!


----------



## milktae (Jul 8, 2020)

Your local wild chold
kinda


----------



## seularin (Jul 8, 2020)

milktea


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

seularin

ooo nice finally


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

ForegerALoaj
ee


----------



## seularin (Jul 8, 2020)

forgalinekffkcka 

tf


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

seularim
ouif


----------



## seularin (Jul 8, 2020)

frogslimelffkck

u dont know how many times i retried that


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

seuarin


----------



## Neb (Jul 8, 2020)

Zeastar

ooh, close!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

neb

finally


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Rosie977
Eyyy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

AFrohdlmtOffobds;

...not again


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

seqlsyar

uh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

risue977


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Saltuu


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

seastar

wow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

seas4ar


rosie988


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Saktuu


----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

today is my day: xeasuwr
i retract my statement orz


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

seu;stom


----------



## milktae (Jul 12, 2020)

Seashar


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 12, 2020)

mailtay

uh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Rosier was the 

dang it numbers on Mobile is gonna be impossible


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 12, 2020)

me too, it's terrible lol
your loval wilf child


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

Risie988


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2020)

Lightspring


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 20, 2020)

xsupermario64x


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2020)

cddbdmjh 
BRUH WHAT


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Krn


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

srasyar


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

Rosie977


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

ixeli modoria


----------



## Neb (Jul 20, 2020)

Seastar


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

ned

Three words and I still can't


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 20, 2020)

rosie977


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 20, 2020)

Ftrr helu f


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

noadueeatau


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 20, 2020)

Rodhr877


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)

Nodfutsttu


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 20, 2020)

late nighr thoushjr


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 20, 2020)

late night thoughts

rosie977


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 21, 2020)

Free Hekiyum


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 21, 2020)

MyLideKs ame


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Rosie977


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Clockeise


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 21, 2020)

your local eild child


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

Risie966


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Seastar


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 21, 2020)

tkue local wild chils


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Rodie866
At least I got numbers this time


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Jzyji budirutw


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

your local wild xhils


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

R;sie966


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 22, 2020)

ZszfD


----------



## Zerous (Jul 22, 2020)

DarkDesertGoc


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Heliehe)uh7ittwh


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 22, 2020)

Your local eild child


----------



## Toska (Jul 22, 2020)

Lissiecar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Chloe)aurora


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 22, 2020)

Jhine8


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 22, 2020)

lissiecat


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

M keSilver


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

sarshar

yeah no.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 22, 2020)

Rosie977
: D


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

FrphdslimOffvoa;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Srasyar


----------



## Neb (Jul 22, 2020)

Yor Local Wild Chipd


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 22, 2020)

Neb


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

OThe err is fw 

HOW.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 22, 2020)

gouocal wild child


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 22, 2020)

Rosie044


I knew the numbers were going to kick my butt


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 22, 2020)

deltalktaine


----------



## Neb (Jul 22, 2020)

Pissiecat 

Uh oh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Heh

hehehe


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 22, 2020)

Your Local Wild Chuild

Got all the letters right, plus an extra U free of charge.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 22, 2020)

MapleSilver
Ay, I'm getting better.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 22, 2020)

Drifalineaoffifiwl


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 22, 2020)

Tour lical wjld cbjld


----------



## Neb (Jul 22, 2020)

Lieeievat


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2020)

Neb


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 22, 2020)

Izuku midldhk

some day ill be able to do this on my phone


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 23, 2020)

;ossoecat

frig


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

M9lll7fsrturhnfju

...


----------



## Zerous (Jul 23, 2020)

seasgar
ah so close


----------



## Seastar (Jul 23, 2020)

Beiliv) In Kiyyend)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 23, 2020)

Seastar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 23, 2020)

*MsplrDilgrt*
How'd I do that?


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jul 23, 2020)

Frogslime kffcial


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 23, 2020)

sasjontheco 

ahh


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Todieπιι

hehe I have a Greek keyboard on my phone that I never took off lol


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child


----------



## Zerous (Jul 24, 2020)

lissiecat
hell yea


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

beliime^in$kuttdns

w- wow


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

has sienna been a

oh..I hit the autocorrect.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Ejdwwu


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

tour lical wild chuld

huh I'm really bad at this today


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosie977


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

blushinggokji88


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

enxssi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Forgo that e


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 24, 2020)

your local wuldmchild


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2020)

enzsssi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Nox


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

Your local wild child
That was on ipad....


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 24, 2020)

Ckockeuse


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2020)

lossiecay


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 24, 2020)

kc

ahhh how?!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 24, 2020)

Rosei887  

omg close lmao


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 25, 2020)

Pracj_Ha,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

DausyDan


----------



## Dim (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Lofal Wild Xhild


Rosie977 said:


> kc
> 
> ahhh how?!


kittycat?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 25, 2020)

Nox 
I DID IT-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Lothitune


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Lothitune


I’m a music production app now

Your lovcal wikd child


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2020)

Lothitine


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 25, 2020)

Izumi midoruw 

;v;


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 25, 2020)

Peacj_Ka,

That underscore messed with things I think.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 25, 2020)

MapleSilver
Neat-o burrito.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Feogslimrffivial


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

Seastar


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2020)

lissiecat


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

xSuperMario74z


----------



## Toska (Jul 25, 2020)

Lissiecat


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 25, 2020)

Chloe-Aueora


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 25, 2020)

SmoochesPLJ
Almost


----------



## Zerous (Jul 25, 2020)

Frigs,j eOddicial
 10/10 lol


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

Believe_In)Kittens

whoa closer than i expected?????


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

liddiecat


----------



## Zerous (Jul 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Cyild
ah so close


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2020)

Believe<In<Mittens


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Chooe5Ayeir


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 26, 2020)

your Locqk mid fhilf


----------



## Zerous (Jul 26, 2020)

Encssu


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2020)

Believe_In_Kittens


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

Izuku Mydiria
So close


----------



## Zerous (Jul 26, 2020)

FrogskineOffucuak
slight improvement?


----------



## LongLee (Jul 27, 2020)

Beliebe_in_lotrrnd
LMAO I actually thought I got it for a second


----------



## Vitis (Jul 27, 2020)

LongKee
Actually isn't that hard or rather shouldn't be if you're used to your computer. (this is day 2 on this computer so margin of error for awhile)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Vitid
Almost


----------



## 14joe41 (Jul 27, 2020)

Frifskine iffucusk
Whoops nearly spelt a bad word


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 27, 2020)

14jow41

ok that was actually pretty close!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Bluebear:
Darn, so close.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

FrigSlimeOfdicial


----------



## Zerous (Jul 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCat
:O


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Believe_in%kjtgens
rip


----------



## Toska (Jul 27, 2020)

SinnerTheCar


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Cloir-Airtota


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Deadyar


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child

omg???


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Sinner5)3cat
Apparently I can’t write “the”


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Pinkshafe


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2020)

SimmerTheCat
so close


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

Kurb


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 27, 2020)

Your loxam wkxv child


----------



## Pinkshade (Jul 27, 2020)

Lot his hine 
I blame autocorrect


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 27, 2020)

pinkshade


----------



## Zerous (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHeliyn


----------



## mogyay (Jul 28, 2020)

Believe)In(Kitens

i am 100% rly impressed with that attempt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 28, 2020)

misogyny
...
I had it right... Until I clicked the Grammarly suggestion. hhhh


----------



## mogyay (Jul 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> misogyny
> ...
> I had it right... Until I clicked the Grammarly suggestion. hhhh



lmaoo that made me laugh, not sure how i feel if i'm autocorrected to that ahah

FrigSkuneIffucuak


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 28, 2020)

MOGYAY

Forgot about caps lock, oops


----------



## Zerous (Jul 28, 2020)

Jhine7


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 28, 2020)

Bive_In_Kittems

sighs


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 28, 2020)

BlurbrauK


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

lissiecat


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2020)

FreeHelium


----------



## xTech (Jul 28, 2020)

xSuperMario6rx

So close ;-;


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 28, 2020)

xtech


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 28, 2020)

FteeHlim


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

LissiecT


----------



## Zerous (Jul 28, 2020)

Lothitine
:0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Veiuwhe6yh8kittebs


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

MapleSulvet

how do so many people get my name right?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

Your LocalWikd hd


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 28, 2020)

SinnerTheCat

GASP


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

lisdievat


----------



## xTech (Jul 28, 2020)

YOUR lOCAL wILD chILD

Ok I messed up the capitalisation so it kind of looks like that spongebob meme, but the spelling is correct at least.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 28, 2020)

Xtech


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 28, 2020)

mewto28

woo


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

LeoDaStar 

GASP!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

SubbberTheCar


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

your local child wild child 

I realised I had messed up the word order partway through so corrected myself rather than attempt to hit back space (because it's right below my power button!).


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisben


----------



## Toska (Jul 28, 2020)

SinnerTheCat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Vuo I 5Aurira


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 28, 2020)

To l Lical Wild Chuld

hmmm


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

rosie988

Bugger.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Crossing enek 

How.


----------



## Toska (Jul 28, 2020)

Your local Wild child

Nice


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

Chloe-Ahrihra


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

SinnerTheCat


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem

lets go


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

Lavamaize 

we did it bois


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2020)

SinnerTheCat


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

Izuku Midotusu 

DON'T ASK


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

saltyy


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 28, 2020)

Antonia


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 28, 2020)

Darkdeserygkx


----------



## Toska (Jul 29, 2020)

Lothitine


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 29, 2020)

chlore auroroa


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

Millysayrusrexje


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Peach%Jan


----------



## Zerous (Jul 29, 2020)

SinnerTheVat


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Believe_In_Kiggd s


----------



## Zerous (Jul 30, 2020)

SinnerTheVat
again?


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 30, 2020)

Beluef ist hier in der Nähe von jr

Thanks autocorrect (on mobile)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Flyffek


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Ealtyy


----------



## Zerous (Jul 30, 2020)

Sakyuu


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Believdzu. N.nhffs.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 30, 2020)

Loghigind


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 30, 2020)

Veli btomlou ja kt
(autocorrect)


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

Fluffel


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

*lissiecat
neat*


----------



## cagycorvidae (Jul 30, 2020)

Frogslimeoffixial 
Almost!


----------



## Megan. (Jul 30, 2020)

cagycorvidae


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Megatastjc


----------



## Zerous (Jul 31, 2020)

Loyhiyinr


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

Believe_In_Kittens

...OMG


----------



## Zerous (Jul 31, 2020)

lissievat


----------



## Toska (Jul 31, 2020)

Believe<In<Kiteens


----------



## Zerous (Jul 31, 2020)

Chloe-Aytiuts


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

BE.kevePK P<kttems

Totally messed that up.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jul 31, 2020)

shelllzilla

only off by one "l" yay c:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2020)

SheepMareep

YES


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

Shellzilla


----------



## Neb (Jul 31, 2020)

Vlovkwise


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

Nrb


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 31, 2020)

lissiecat


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 31, 2020)

FreeHelium


----------



## Neb (Jul 31, 2020)

Lissieat


----------



## nightxshift (Jul 31, 2020)

Neb

that was easy lol


----------



## Zerous (Jul 31, 2020)

nightcdjofy


----------



## nightxshift (Jul 31, 2020)

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> nightcdjofy


Good job!


----------



## Zerous (Jul 31, 2020)

lol
nightxshify
thats better hah


----------



## nightxshift (Jul 31, 2020)

Bekieve_in_kittens


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

Nkghtcsvjfh


----------



## Neb (Jul 31, 2020)

Lotus nyume


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

Neb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

*Lothitine
*


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

Frigslineoffucual


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

lothitine


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 1, 2020)

Clockwizf

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

SO CLOSE


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 1, 2020)

Lothitie


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 1, 2020)

linafocdr


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2020)

Kitgutube

Tried typing your username and made a new Youtube channel by accident.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 1, 2020)

maplesilcef
HGGGZGSHDBF. SO CLOSE


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

lthi tu d

what


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> lthi tu d
> 
> what


Beautiful **sheds tear**
this would be so easier if I wasn’t on mobile lol

tosie977

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

WOW


----------



## Amandaremy10 (Aug 1, 2020)

TodirItt


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Amandaremg10
Close!


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

frogs let meoffial

Hm


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2020)

Rosie088

I always seem to get numbers wrong.


----------



## Toska (Aug 1, 2020)

MapleSilver


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Cjol-Atoaeya


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2020)

Aeastar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

MaokeSilfer
hm


----------



## Zerous (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial
:OO


----------



## Toska (Aug 2, 2020)

Believe<In"Kiteens


----------



## Zerous (Aug 6, 2020)

Chlie-Aytiyta


----------



## niconii (Aug 6, 2020)

Believe_In_Kittens


----------



## Zerous (Aug 6, 2020)

niconii


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 6, 2020)

beloeven in kittens


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

Kittdnzboit


----------



## Toska (Aug 6, 2020)

Lissiecar


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 6, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Lissiecar


vroom vroom

CHloe-Ajtlta


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

lissiecat
ay


----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)

froglsilemoffical

:>


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

Sulky 
!!


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

SinnerTheCat


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 7, 2020)

Chlor auroura 

I mean I didn’t do too badly


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2020)

Theoneandknlh egan


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

SIneerthecat
close


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Frofskibdjccjvjzm


----------



## Neb (Aug 7, 2020)

yjomyomr


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 7, 2020)

Neb


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

Lothitine


----------



## Seastar (Aug 7, 2020)

Chliw0IREORA

I have no idea what happened here.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 7, 2020)

Seasrar


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 8, 2020)

Sakrkt


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

MyLifeIsCame


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

lossiecat


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2020)

s9jjerytyecat


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 8, 2020)

Shellzilla

:0 I did it!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

MylifeIs?-@3

Identity crisis time


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

FrohslindOfdixial


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat

yay


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

lissiecayt


----------



## Toska (Aug 8, 2020)

Seastar


----------



## milktae (Aug 8, 2020)

Chloe$Auroura
oops


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2020)

milktrea


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 9, 2020)

I got this here we go:

Maplesiler

Close enough


----------



## Toska (Aug 9, 2020)

BlueveatL


----------



## Zerous (Aug 16, 2020)

Tisja


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

BleicievePinP,kittens

wow


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogSkineOfiixial


----------



## vixened (Aug 16, 2020)

zjjjb sdfhecat


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

vixenism


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2020)

Izuku Midryuio

I don't know how the A got replaced with an O.


----------



## Zerous (Aug 16, 2020)

whoops
Maple Silbrt


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2020)

Believe_in_Kittens

Didn't expect to get that almost perfect.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

MaokeSuvker
almost


----------



## Zerous (Aug 16, 2020)

Frohdlimr Official


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 16, 2020)

Believe_in.kufdjs 

Oop


----------



## Toska (Aug 16, 2020)

BluebeatL

Almost.


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

toska


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 16, 2020)

ICkickwise

I’m getting worse


----------



## dino (Aug 16, 2020)

FireNinja1  on mobile too ~

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

oh lmfaooooo my page obvs did not load properly. here:
BluebearL


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Dino

yayyyyy!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothiyine


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

SibberTjsCar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Your local wild child
Ey


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Frogslinejccjvjzm


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitind

ALMOST


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Aug 16, 2020)

687; Lo k :&@.  Bilz

Wow lol...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Smrtkilciijue


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine
neat


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOffixial


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Frogslineoffucial

	Post automatically merged: Aug 16, 2020

YOUR LOCAL NINJA CHILD


----------



## Megan. (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

mfgxtxcto 
hm


----------



## Toska (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogWlimeaorrivial

Not sure what happened there...


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Tiska


----------



## N a t (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitinf


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

M A T


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Orakutrash


----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 16, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> Orakutrash


Lolirgybe


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 16, 2020)

Otakuteaxk


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Lithitine
almost


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

Frogslimeofficial 
Dang it, I forgot to capitalize the "O". XD


----------



## Zerous (Aug 16, 2020)

TheSillyOuoou


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

Believe_In_KIttens
Ahh, so close again! (Cute username btw~ :3)


----------



## Toska (Aug 16, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Todls
really thought I had it


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Aug 16, 2020)

FrogSlimeOfficial

Aha, this is so much easier on a computer! If only I'd noticed "slime" is not capitalized...


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 16, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 17, 2020)

Maplesilver


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine


----------



## Toska (Aug 18, 2020)

Clockwis3


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Toska!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitime


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

Seastar


----------



## Toska (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

TOska
sorta


----------



## LaFra (Aug 18, 2020)

frogslomeofficial

almost D:


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 18, 2020)

LaDra


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 18, 2020)

Lothitine 

lol i learned how to write with my eyes closed by myself, i played too much roblox o.o


----------



## Toska (Aug 18, 2020)

saucySheep

Nice!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 19, 2020)

Toska


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

MPLWAILCWR

how


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Frogslimeaodrivial


----------



## Megan. (Aug 19, 2020)

Toska


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 19, 2020)

Megatasyic

so close


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Forestaroz


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeoje 

not close


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 19, 2020)

ForestFox


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

Flaming<Oceans

Close?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Tpsla
Almost like Tesla-


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 20, 2020)

Izumi mididoiyd

a little close


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

ForestFox
Yes, this was with my eyes closed


----------



## ForestFox (Aug 20, 2020)

Are you guys ever reading the thread name?


----------



## Clock (Aug 21, 2020)

ForestFox
Yes
We are doing this with our eyes closed


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 21, 2020)

Clockwise

!! huge improvement from last time


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

BluebearL
NICE


----------



## Toska (Aug 21, 2020)

Frigslineaorricial

Not really sure what happened there..


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 21, 2020)

Toska

Think I did your name before but oh well.


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Maplesilver
Got it correct


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

Clockwise

Actually got it this time.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Tosla
Darn


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Ftogslijrofficisl


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Maplesosdf


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Saltyy 
with my eyes closed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Clockride


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2020)

Tour Local Wild Child

Way better than I expected to do.


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

Maplesilver


----------



## Toska (Aug 29, 2020)

Clockwise


----------



## milktae (Aug 29, 2020)

Toska

yeyy


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

milktae
Did it


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

Clockwise 

I did it!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 12, 2020)

President Lerina Cute

I did a thing!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

President Lerina Vite
almost

TheSIllt_Puppy


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 12, 2020)

DrogslimeOfficial

Close enough.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 12, 2020)

MapleSilver

Yay!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

Lori377
Nice


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial

coool


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster

I did it!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 12, 2020)

President lerina cute

yay


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2020)

Saltyy


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 13, 2020)

Toska


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

Flaming_Oceans

Yippee!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 13, 2020)

Presidebt Lerua Cute
Hmm, you pose a new challenge. Nice.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 13, 2020)

FroyslimeOfficial

Damn - close


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

Admiral Seven


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

President Lerina Cute
Yay


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 13, 2020)

Clocksizd

Almost


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 13, 2020)

Ca!Qieena

Oops!



President Lerina Cute said:


> Admiral Seven


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

Admiral Sven!

Real    

Oof sorry for the first one X_X 
My eyes are sleeping XD


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

Predenent Letins Cure


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2020)

Frastar


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 22, 2020)

Neb


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 22, 2020)

CalQueena
ay


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

FrofslnwOddicual


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 22, 2020)

Seastar 
:0!!


----------



## silk.feather (Sep 22, 2020)

SimmerTheCat

so close


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

silk.feather
done


----------



## Toska (Sep 22, 2020)

Clockeise


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

Toska


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

Seastar
done


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 25, 2020)

Clockwiser

Don't know where the R at the end came from. Just consider it a bonus.


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 25, 2020)

maplesik rr


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 26, 2020)

Lothittine

Close...


----------



## Clock (Sep 26, 2020)

Lavamaize
Done


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 27, 2020)

Clockwise

Lets go!


----------



## Dracule (Sep 27, 2020)

Lacamaize

LOL... SO CLOSE.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 28, 2020)

Darcyke


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 28, 2020)

MyLifeisCake


----------



## Clock (Sep 28, 2020)

Maplesilver

Forgot to capitalize the s, but its close


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 28, 2020)

Coockwise


----------



## milktae (Sep 28, 2020)

dinosaurz :0


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 28, 2020)

Whoops! it started at the wrong thread! Let me try once more...

Milktae


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 28, 2020)

Karz3njamm34

this is always fun to do on mobile lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 29, 2020)

Xsipermario 83


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 29, 2020)

Dionosayrz

Ack


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 29, 2020)

Frofslikeofric so

what the hell is that i'm so sorry to disgrace your tbt username


----------



## Neb (Sep 29, 2020)

MofhiSVN:

I don't even know what happened here.


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 29, 2020)

nev

...2/3 :')


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

ReeBear
Done


----------



## Seastar (Oct 1, 2020)

Coclwise

Let's pretend this never happened


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 1, 2020)

Seasfar
;-;


----------



## milktae (Oct 1, 2020)

Reebear:’)


----------



## Seastar (Oct 1, 2020)

milgyse


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 1, 2020)

Seastar


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

MaoleSilver

Feeling anxious, which made me mess it up, but its really close


----------



## Seastar (Oct 3, 2020)

C.pclisrsew

...Okay maybe that was my anxiety attack


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

Seastar
Done


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 4, 2020)

Clockwise


----------



## Toska (Oct 4, 2020)

xSiperMario 0'

I don't think I've ever typed your user before, lol. Did better than I thought I would


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 4, 2020)

Yodjs 

I thought I had it lol


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 4, 2020)

Your loal woöd ci0öd

Um. You're welcome for a new name change idea.​


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 4, 2020)

Shep Villager

_i could have sworn I typed 2 es but oh well_


----------



## milktae (Oct 4, 2020)

DinosaurDujpster

m


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 4, 2020)

Milktar
I think i'm always 1 letter off


----------



## Toska (Oct 4, 2020)

ReeVear

Ah, close.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 5, 2020)

Tpelw

oh no


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

SmoochdsSKO


----------



## Clock (Oct 18, 2020)

Seastar
Just wanted to bump this thread, even though i did it several times


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 18, 2020)

Clockwishe


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 18, 2020)

TeeHrat

... I tried


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 18, 2020)

Uour kocal wild chi ild

...yes.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

ReeBeat


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 20, 2020)

Swasrar


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 20, 2020)

Nosfurrati

ALMOST


----------



## absol (Oct 21, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child

... do i have a talent after all?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

abaol


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2020)

Seastar


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 21, 2020)

Midoriya


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 21, 2020)

Dinosyar ftnostar


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 22, 2020)

Kathamrt

ajnvg. my excuse is that i’m on mobile


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 25, 2020)

StressesKess
ahhh I’m also on mobile and I’m used to an actual plastic keyboard


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 25, 2020)

Plainbluetrrees

I just glanced at your name and thought it said "trees" then added two Rs for some reason.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 27, 2020)

Mal,eSj,ver
um, oops


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 27, 2020)

Frogsmileofficap 
I guess I didn’t do too bad


----------



## Clock (Oct 28, 2020)

Katgamer
done


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 29, 2020)

Clockwise


----------



## kayleee (Oct 29, 2020)

Malleaulcwe

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020

I tried


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 29, 2020)

katleee


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 29, 2020)

Cutesy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

NapleSulcer

Wut


----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

Yoye Local #ld Cji;ds

...okay


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 1, 2020)

Seastar


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 1, 2020)

MapleSilver


----------



## GothiqueBat (Nov 27, 2020)

fmalming_oceans


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 29, 2020)

gothiwueVwat

were did the extra letter in bat come from lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 29, 2020)

Sunmibunia

Ooh, so close. I also forgot that 'bunniva' has 2 N's.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2020)

Dtella-Io

One off, better than some of my past posts here.


----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2020)

MapleSilver


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 30, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 30, 2020)

Meanine

could have sworn i hit the z key


----------



## Neb (Nov 30, 2020)

Inosauecunspef


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 30, 2020)

mrv
all one key to the left or right... good enough!


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2020)

SSINNYBUNNIBA


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 30, 2020)

2-s

AH I ALMOST HAD IT!!! Switching keyboards since I’m on mobile is the tricky part.


----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2020)

Plainbluetees


----------



## StressedJess (Nov 30, 2020)

Plrme

,,close


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 30, 2020)

StressedJess


----------



## milktae (Dec 1, 2020)

Nr.Fox

close c’:


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2020)

ilktae


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2020)

Okume


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Dec 1, 2020)

MapleSilkvsf


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 1, 2020)

ATheNiyou62


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2020)

nighbtxshift


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 1, 2020)

Plume


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 1, 2020)

nightfeu9t6


----------



## Clock (Dec 1, 2020)

Smoochs{;G
Almost close by 3 letters


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 1, 2020)

clovkeusy

:}


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 1, 2020)

kuriboh


oh wow


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2020)

--ayam--

for some reason I confused this with the other thread and thought it had to be backwards with my eyes closed


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 1, 2020)

plumr

close enough


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2020)

trashpedia


----------



## amemome (Dec 1, 2020)

maplesolver

(oops LOL)


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 2, 2020)

Anrmome


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

Cutesy


----------



## Clock (Dec 3, 2020)

Mad Aly
Done


----------



## Neb (Dec 5, 2020)

Cocksuxd


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 5, 2020)

neb


----------



## Clock (Dec 5, 2020)

Firesquids
done


----------



## milktae (Dec 5, 2020)

Clockwise


----------



## Neb (Dec 5, 2020)

Kilkyae


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 5, 2020)

Neb

(okay, it IS only three letters)


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 6, 2020)

Midd zmisrt...

Not even close lol


----------



## Neb (Dec 6, 2020)

Wolfie 

Whoa!


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 12, 2020)

neb


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2020)

Rherewsadrwc3

Mmmmmm yes


----------



## milktae (Dec 13, 2020)

stella-o

wowow


----------



## hamster (Dec 14, 2020)

militae


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 14, 2020)

Hamster


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 14, 2020)

Catladunirdga


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 14, 2020)

Cutesy said:


> Catladunirdga


Cuyesu
Lol


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 14, 2020)

<rl<ctnudzh<

umm anyways


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 14, 2020)

Nigjt csjoft

...yep


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 14, 2020)

Reeveaf


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 14, 2020)

cutezy


----------



## jiny (Dec 14, 2020)

reebear


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 14, 2020)

syub


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 14, 2020)

BungoTheRld


----------



## Neb (Dec 14, 2020)

Feethrbrar


----------



## pochy (Dec 14, 2020)

bev


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 14, 2020)

Pocht


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 14, 2020)

CUTESY


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 14, 2020)

afiresquirw

oh-


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 14, 2020)

Gaulitrkekay


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 14, 2020)

reebear


----------



## Plume (Dec 14, 2020)

firesquids


----------



## The.planets (Dec 14, 2020)

Plime

(so close!)


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 14, 2020)

the plqntets


----------



## milktae (Dec 14, 2020)

gaylittlemat 

plsss


----------



## Plume (Dec 14, 2020)

miltake


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2020)

okume


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 15, 2020)

ehdt

this one was so simple how did i mess it up


----------



## Plume (Dec 15, 2020)

gaylittlekat


----------



## milktae (Dec 15, 2020)

Plume


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 15, 2020)

Milkysr 

Close... but yet so far.


----------



## due (Dec 15, 2020)

Plainbletees

so closee


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

Cue


----------



## due (Dec 16, 2020)

Neb


----------



## milktae (Dec 16, 2020)

due


----------



## due (Dec 16, 2020)

mukjysr

im so sorry


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2020)

Cis


----------



## due (Dec 16, 2020)

lol im offended (not actually) im actually genderqueer (no pronouns) 

Neb


----------



## Plume (Dec 17, 2020)

due


----------



## due (Dec 17, 2020)

Pleme


----------



## Toska (Dec 17, 2020)

Due


----------



## due (Dec 17, 2020)

Toasksa


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 19, 2020)

Due


----------



## due (Dec 19, 2020)

Jutten Aniri im on mobile atm


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 19, 2020)

Due


----------



## Toska (Dec 19, 2020)

CatladyNiesha 

Wow-


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 19, 2020)

Roska

...


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 19, 2020)

CatLaduNirdha


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 19, 2020)

Teenaf

Oof not even close


----------



## Neb (Dec 22, 2020)

Vst;sfimordjs

What even happened here lmao


----------



## Seastar (Dec 22, 2020)

Beb


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 22, 2020)

Seasfar


----------



## Plume (Dec 23, 2020)

cutesty


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2020)

{;i,e

?????


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 23, 2020)

Neb

Your username is so easy to type lol


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2020)

ForeSqiods


----------



## Toska (Dec 23, 2020)

Nev


----------



## Seastar (Dec 23, 2020)

50WIQ

Wait, what happened?


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 23, 2020)

avatar 

hmm, autocorrect wasn’t friendly


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2020)

Jo,e


----------



## milktae (Dec 23, 2020)

Neb


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 23, 2020)

Milktae

wow can’t believe I got it right


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2020)

Tilapia iw


----------



## Toska (Dec 23, 2020)

Never

Autocorrect helping me out this time around :,)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 23, 2020)

Toska


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 24, 2020)

dinodautdukpfur


----------



## a_b (Dec 26, 2020)

cutesy


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 26, 2020)

AZ.:

The underscore threw me off.


----------



## Toska (Dec 27, 2020)

Bluebllie


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2020)

Toska


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 27, 2020)

Syuv 

So close!


----------



## milktae (Dec 27, 2020)

Bluebellie


----------



## a_b (Dec 27, 2020)

milktar


----------



## milktae (Dec 27, 2020)

a_b

i somehow did it—


----------



## ``` (Dec 27, 2020)

milktae


----------



## Toska (Dec 27, 2020)

Hyrupe3life


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

toska


----------



## milktae (Dec 29, 2020)

Firesquida

<\3


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 29, 2020)

Militae

ughhhh on screen keyboards


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 30, 2020)

Riyaktea


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 30, 2020)

Curest


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 30, 2020)

Douao Ts 

...yes.


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2020)

ReebEsr

wth lololol


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 30, 2020)

syib


----------



## milktae (Jan 22, 2021)

Reebsar

:’)


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 22, 2021)

Milkrae


----------



## Plume (Jan 22, 2021)

miss misty


----------



## ``` (Jan 22, 2021)

Plume


----------



## milktae (Jan 22, 2021)

hyrulet4kife

<\3


----------



## shion (Jan 22, 2021)

milktae


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 22, 2021)

sjoln

i legit thought i'd be able to do that omg


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 22, 2021)

Jam79
:')


----------



## Neb (Jan 22, 2021)

Twevear


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 22, 2021)

Nrg


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 22, 2021)

reebear

this is quite possibly my greatest achievement


----------



## Toska (Jan 22, 2021)

Jami5

I can't say I didn't try...


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 22, 2021)

Toska

;w;


----------



## Holla (Jan 22, 2021)

ReeBest

close but not quite haha


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 22, 2021)

Holla

:0

Love the candies!!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 22, 2021)

plainbluetees

WoW i'm so proud of myself lol
also concerned about how much i'm using my phone


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 22, 2021)

Jam87

sooo close!


----------



## Plume (Jan 22, 2021)

plainbluetees


----------



## milktae (Jan 22, 2021)

Plume


----------



## Toska (Jan 22, 2021)

milktae

o:


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 22, 2021)

toaka

lol so close


----------



## Hresvelg (Jan 22, 2021)

Jam85 ahh nearly!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 22, 2021)

hresvelg
ahhhhh nice 

lol i get over excited haha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 22, 2021)

Jam86

Sweet


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jan 22, 2021)

FrogslimeOccicial

i'll take that


----------



## Hresvelg (Jan 22, 2021)

Magicaldonkey - yay


----------



## DVD (Jan 22, 2021)

bresvekg

close enough


----------



## Neb (Jan 23, 2021)

RGr


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 23, 2021)

Nrb


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 23, 2021)

lucas4070

close enough


----------



## Neb (Jan 23, 2021)

Jam89

Close!


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 23, 2021)

Nev

So close!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 23, 2021)

daisydan

oof ok


----------



## DVD (Jan 23, 2021)

jam97

clooose


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 23, 2021)

DBF

dang i thought i had that orl


----------



## Toska (Jan 23, 2021)

SniichsOlzh

Wow...


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 24, 2021)

Toska

(yay got it!)


----------



## Neb (Jan 24, 2021)

Nuss Nusty

Oops


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 24, 2021)

neb

niceee


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 15, 2021)

Jam86

Nice


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

frigslimeoffjcul

amazing


----------



## Plume (Feb 15, 2021)

jam86


----------



## Lynnatchii (Feb 15, 2021)

Plime


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

catlasyniesha

so close >_<


----------



## Plume (Feb 15, 2021)

jam87

This is a lot more difficult on my phone. ><


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 15, 2021)

Plume

yayy!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Feb 15, 2021)

tiffanistar


----------



## arikins (Feb 15, 2021)

catladyniesha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 15, 2021)

arkikins

close


----------



## Toska (Feb 15, 2021)

Frogslimeaprricial

I really lost it in the end...


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 15, 2021)

Todks so close


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

Rowbowkid9---

well i was close


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 15, 2021)

Theyrsahrease

just to let you know I’m on phone I did so bad


----------



## King koopa (Feb 16, 2021)

No nc h c.  H.  H. X x. Xg g s xx gg. B. Ggc b cg.   B.  G  G g
(I can't type well in my sleep)


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 16, 2021)

Koopadude190

Close, but no cigar for me.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 16, 2021)

Plainblidtsdz

how did I get that ?


----------



## ``` (Feb 16, 2021)

Rowbowkid900

Darn, I was so close hahaha, I typed the wrong number


----------



## Dracule (Feb 16, 2021)

Hyrule4lofe

(You have no idea the struggle with doing this on my iPhone and having to switch between numbers and letters... LOL.) I’d say 1 letter off is an accomplishment for now.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dracule

YESSSSSSS I DID ITTTT
Also I’m on phone


----------



## DVD (Feb 16, 2021)

Rowbnowkid9800

Close


----------



## trashpedia (Feb 16, 2021)

DVD


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 16, 2021)

Tradhlefjs

lol phone is so hard


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 17, 2021)

Rowbowkid600

Ooo so close!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 17, 2021)

Daisygsn

close


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

rowbowkid800

noice


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86

whew


----------



## Lightspring (Feb 17, 2021)

vmydbrzrz、

Oh my gosh wrong keyboard lol


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

lightdlrnv

well i got the first half and like 1 letter of the second half


----------



## King koopa (Feb 17, 2021)

Ivanovic 
Oof well I tried


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 17, 2021)

Koopadude100
 omg lets go


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

thetwaaagrace

mood
also yass to bna! i love that show


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86

OOOOOOOHHHHHH I DID IT


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 17, 2021)

Rowbowkid600

yesss 

edit: lmao oops it’s 800 i swear i saw 600 at first


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 17, 2021)

Kirbyz

I did it also lol that hurts when you see 600 it has happened to me


----------



## Plume (Feb 17, 2021)

rowbowkid800


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 17, 2021)

Plume


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 17, 2021)

Rowbowkid700

I GOT THE NUMBER WRONG NO xD


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

smoochePLH

at least i got the capital part haha


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 18, 2021)

Jam85

oof close lol


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 18, 2021)

draginpisves89

Oh well


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

daisyfab

sure that too


----------



## milktae (Mar 16, 2021)

jam89

close enough c’:


----------



## Toska (Mar 16, 2021)

Milktae

:0


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

toskq

great


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86

sweet


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

frogslimeofficail

darn so close


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 16, 2021)

Lavamaize

Got that right!


----------



## Toska (Mar 16, 2021)

DaisyFan

today is my day!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 17, 2021)

Toska


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 17, 2021)

MappleSilver

why is there a double "p" D:


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

Pronccess mioha


----------



## Toska (Mar 18, 2021)

Licroice 

totally didn’t just forget how to spell “Licorice”...


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 18, 2021)

Toska

HA HA


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 18, 2021)

SmoochsPLH 

=)


----------



## Toska (Mar 18, 2021)

Princess amopha 

Hm.


----------



## gagtxt (Mar 18, 2021)

Toaska


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 19, 2021)

gagtxt


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 19, 2021)

nordsjjev

I expected to do way worse when I saw that username.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 19, 2021)

maplesilver

(pretty easy, lol)


----------



## Toska (Mar 19, 2021)

sushicatlikesart 

I did NOT expect to get that haha


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 6, 2021)

Tixks

oof


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 7, 2021)

Rowbowkid700

ah man, so close!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 7, 2021)

Kudbyz

ehhhh I don’t know when I messed up probably because my eyes were closed


----------



## Neb (Apr 7, 2021)

Rainvowkid800

ooh, close!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 7, 2021)

Beb

Only one wrong. That may have been out of three characters but I'll still consider that a success.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 8, 2021)

MaokwAukvwe

I really thought I had it


----------



## Toska (Apr 8, 2021)

FrogimeOfficial 

I.. just completely missed the “s” and “l” in slime, haha.


----------



## Reptile (Apr 13, 2021)

Toska
Omg, working on touch typing has really paid off lol!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2021)

Reotuke

I was so confident I'd get this one so I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 15, 2021)

MapleSilver

Yay <:


----------



## mistyblossom (Apr 15, 2021)

Princess Mioha

So close- I reckon it's harder on mobile though!


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 15, 2021)

misty blossom

put in a space by accident lol


----------



## Lynnatchii (Apr 16, 2021)

Fureswuids

Huh..


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 16, 2021)

FatlsfuMoesja

oh gosh that is so much worse then i thought it would be ;-;


----------



## Lynnatchii (Apr 16, 2021)

smoochdPLH

Almost


----------



## Parkai (Apr 16, 2021)

carload neifha
almost!


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 16, 2021)

[arlao


----------



## Vanida (Apr 16, 2021)

Firewaifs

well.. I got fire right


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 16, 2021)

Vanida

Yeah, finally the IT classes in school for 10 finger typing has a use :^)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

Princess Mipha

yo swag


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

frogdlimroffivisl

well ok then


----------



## Clock (May 5, 2021)

0ni


----------



## Toska (May 5, 2021)

clockwise

:0


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 5, 2021)

Yldma

why do i always think i got it...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

SMochsPLH

close enough


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2021)

Frohslsimgoddicial

oof


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

honeyaura 

yeah, check out my skills - I'm going to do everything with my eyes close from now on


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2021)

0ni

boom!


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 6, 2021)

honeyaura

ooo i did it for once


----------



## _Donut_ (May 6, 2021)

Fotecerslibr

Oh god...
But in my defense I'm on my phone :/


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 6, 2021)

+Donute+

dang it xD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)

SmoochsPLJ

Almost, almost. The J makes and H sound in Spanish so it's gotta count, right?


----------



## Toska (May 9, 2021)

Frogslimeaodficial 

close?


----------



## Damn71 (Aug 11, 2021)

tiska

very close!


----------



## your local goomy (Aug 11, 2021)

Damn81

I NEVER USE NUMBERS DANGIT


----------



## Neb (Aug 11, 2021)

Yo-yo r locql hoony 

Oops


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2021)

neb


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 11, 2021)

origami


----------



## arikins (Aug 11, 2021)

kirbyz


----------



## King koopa (Aug 11, 2021)

Ar8o8ns
Close-ish


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 11, 2021)

koopadude100


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 11, 2021)

Origami

ayo i got it!!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 11, 2021)

Theressatrace
Very close yay


----------



## Plume (Aug 11, 2021)

koopadude100


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2021)

Plume

Got it


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 12, 2021)

Midoria


Missed a y!


----------



## Neb (Aug 12, 2021)

Thetessagracr 

so close..,


----------



## King koopa (Aug 12, 2021)

Neb
I got it yay


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 14, 2021)

koopadyde100

Frick, almost! My finger slipped...


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 14, 2021)

GuerreraD

WOOT!


----------



## a potato (Aug 14, 2021)

Tiffanistar

ironically I only forgot a letter!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 14, 2021)

A potato 
Nice


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 15, 2021)

Koopadude100

I've gotten good at this


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 15, 2021)

BluebearL said:


> Koopadude100
> 
> I've gotten good at this



Bluebearl

Dang, forgot to hit capitals again at the end! 

(Also, the answer in the Camper's thread makes me think your mates are plotting something against you  Be careful)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2021)

FierraD

Lol, maybe you should take this as your new username.


----------



## a potato (Aug 15, 2021)

SHelzilla

Not bad!


----------



## Corvusrene (Aug 15, 2021)

a potayo

pretty good


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 15, 2021)

Corvusrene

Yes, third time makes the charm!


----------



## due (Aug 20, 2021)

Gyerrera D


----------



## Moritz (Aug 20, 2021)

Due
Turns out just doing 3 letters is super easy XD


----------



## amemome (Aug 20, 2021)

moritz

not too bad!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2021)

amemome

I think I spent a little more brainpower what your exact username is than trying to type it all down lol.


----------



## Plume (Aug 23, 2021)

Shellzilla


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 26, 2021)

Plime

So close


----------



## Limon (Aug 27, 2021)

Stella-Io


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 28, 2021)

Limon

Got this right!


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 3, 2021)

DailyFan

Dammit, really? How this happened? S and L are opposite sides on the keybord!  Me don't understand...


----------



## pottercrossing (Oct 6, 2021)

GuerreaF

OMG SO CLOSE! BTW whoever's next will have real trouble with mine! Heh heh


----------



## Orius (Oct 6, 2021)

[pyyrtvtpddomh

LMFAO


----------



## Plume (Oct 6, 2021)

OriusPrime


----------



## Orius (Oct 6, 2021)

Okyne

LMAO


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 7, 2021)

OriosKrinw

Hmp ai was off to a good start tho


----------



## Orius (Oct 7, 2021)

Aquilla

Hey! I did it! lol


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 7, 2021)

orius prime

yuupp. pretend the space isnt there tho lol


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 7, 2021)

ForecerALoan

close 0:


----------



## Lynnatchii (Oct 9, 2021)

Peavj_Jam


----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)

VsylsfuMirdhs

lol


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 10, 2021)

OriusPrime

Helps that I took a typing class. I do wonder how many people have just blindly copy pasted because 'technically they did it with their eyes closed' lol


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 10, 2021)

Theduje55
That’s pretty close


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 10, 2021)

Rowbirjig

Lol. The smiles were supposed to be the number change. 

Rowbowkid800


----------



## Orius (Oct 10, 2021)

Nlurnrllir

Oof, so close... NOT. lol


----------



## Merielle (Oct 11, 2021)

OriusPrime

Got it!


----------



## Plume (Oct 13, 2021)

merielle


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 14, 2021)

Plume
:>


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 14, 2021)

Peach_Kam

Hey, not too bad!


----------



## Plume (Oct 14, 2021)

darkresddertfox


----------



## Orius (Oct 14, 2021)

Okne

Oh come on!


----------



## ForeverALoan (Oct 15, 2021)

oruis prime

damnn i knew i mixed up the i and u. Oh well close enough


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Oct 15, 2021)

foreveraloan

yooo i did it, knew being glued the computer since i could read would amount to something B]]


----------



## Plume (Oct 18, 2021)

cakecrazy909


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 18, 2021)

Plume

touch typing on my phone is totally a valuable skill


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 19, 2021)

magicaldonkeu

Ahh, so close!


----------



## windloft (Oct 19, 2021)

DaisyFan

do not underestimate my usage of my phone ....


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Oct 19, 2021)

windloft


thank you muscle memory.
i also think this was to be done with long and complicated names-


----------



## Orius (Oct 21, 2021)

heyutssagitarius0

Okay, so I cheated a little by looking at my keyboard layout before I closed my eyes. lmao


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2021)

Ptpis

Phone keyboard is worse than a normal keyboard


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Ckickeidr

Uh...


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 15, 2021)

Darjesqy)

um
close enough


----------



## Clock (Nov 15, 2021)

frogslimeofficial


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

Clicjwise

Damn, so close


----------



## ughrora (Nov 21, 2021)

Darkesqje_

Close!


----------



## Clock (Dec 1, 2021)

ubhrora


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 1, 2021)

Clockwuse

Ugh, I missed the I


----------



## paleogamer11 (Dec 1, 2021)

DarjesqhwAa

You can tell that I didn’t do well.


----------



## Katgamer (Dec 1, 2021)

Paleipgsnet22

Mission failed


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 2, 2021)

Katganer

Off by one


----------



## RemMomori (Dec 3, 2021)

pottercrossing

YEAHH!


----------



## S.J. (Dec 3, 2021)

Re Momori

I knew I pressed the spacebar instead of the m, but couldn’t find the delete key! I think the user below shouldn’t have much trouble!


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 3, 2021)

S.J.

Coolio, I got that right!


----------



## Beanz (Dec 3, 2021)

Daisy’s dam
i think i spelled daisys but my phone autocorrected it to make the d capital and place a apostrophe


----------



## dragonair (Dec 3, 2021)

Beans

i forgot the z midway through typing orz


----------



## paleogamer11 (Dec 3, 2021)

dragonsjd 

I thought I had it.


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 3, 2021)

pa;wohamer

 I messed up so bad lmao


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 3, 2021)

ootttercrissybd


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Dec 4, 2021)

mii)bbue

Oh gosh, I thought my keyboard skills were better than that xD


----------



## vixened (Dec 5, 2021)

peahxchyceossibr


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Dec 5, 2021)

vixenism

a result of the trials and tribulations of being an avid writer


----------



## Plume (Dec 7, 2021)

FRANS_PLAYER


----------



## paleogamer11 (Dec 7, 2021)

Plume

YESSSSSS! I got it!!


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 7, 2021)

paleogamer11

Another dose of coolio.


----------



## allainah (Dec 7, 2021)

DaisyFan

ayyy i did it


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Dec 8, 2021)

allainah


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 9, 2021)

*sakura miku*

is using a keyboard cheating? lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 10, 2021)

moo_nieu

What are the odds of not only getting it right but holding shift and pressing the correct key?


----------



## Clock (Dec 15, 2021)

Shekkzilla@5q5

Almost there, but then again I used a cellphone keyboard


----------



## vixened (Dec 15, 2021)

clockeis4


----------



## Clock (Jan 15, 2022)

vixenism


----------



## Misha (Jan 15, 2022)

cloclkwise

why is there an extra letter lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 15, 2022)

misha

wow i actually got it-


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 15, 2022)

Zeldo crossing 37

i tried


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 15, 2022)

tessa.

Got that right!


----------



## gigii (Jan 15, 2022)

daiyfan

so closeeeeeeeee


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 15, 2022)

gigii

holy cow-


----------



## Merielle (Jan 16, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64

_yes_


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 16, 2022)

Merielle

yessss


----------



## gigii (Jan 16, 2022)

Twssq

so closeeee


----------



## S.J. (Jan 16, 2022)

guguu

_Aaaah, I tried!_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 16, 2022)

S.K.

Bruh, I got one letter wrong lol


----------



## thefallenfruit (Jan 16, 2022)

Shellzolla-515

at least I got the numbers right.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 16, 2022)

thefallenfruig

one letter off T^T


----------



## gigii (Jan 16, 2022)

zelacorossing63 

ughhh


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Jan 26, 2022)

tgigii.

idk how I got a t in front


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 26, 2022)

rowbowkidYpp
I don't know how I got the 'Ypp', but looking at the keyboard I would've end up writing '600' anyway.


----------



## Plume (Jan 26, 2022)

zeldacrossing64


----------



## gigii (Jan 26, 2022)

plume

yayyyyy


----------



## Neb (Jan 26, 2022)

Gigii 

whoa I got it right!


----------



## gigii (Jan 26, 2022)

meb 

one letter offf


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Jan 29, 2022)

Gigii

yay


----------



## gigii (Jan 29, 2022)

roebiekidu00

wut-


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 29, 2022)

guguu haha


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 29, 2022)

qfejcoawJEqestraj

Okay, I didn't even try-


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 29, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing63

Omg I wasn't even trying how did I do that?!


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestian

aw, I thought I typed the r


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 3, 2022)

Nlimk

Close enough I think? lol


----------



## Plume (Feb 3, 2022)

zeldacrossing75

:c


----------



## gigii (Feb 3, 2022)

plume

 yay


----------



## Pul (Feb 3, 2022)

gihii

1 LETTER OFF NOOO


----------



## gigii (Feb 3, 2022)

pil

ugh


----------



## Pul (Feb 3, 2022)

gigii said:


> pil
> 
> ugh


giig i 

How did I- never mind


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 3, 2022)

PYL


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 3, 2022)

DarkSesertHoc

Oh well...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 3, 2022)

DasyFan

I was close!


----------



## gigii (Feb 3, 2022)

appleb8rrervryboe

huh--?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Feb 3, 2022)

gigiu

So close!


----------



## Plume (Feb 3, 2022)

paleogamer21

x-x


----------



## allainah (Feb 3, 2022)

plume

Ayyy


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

allainah

nice


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2022)

Blink.

got it first try


----------



## Blink. (Feb 5, 2022)

Midoriya

huehue


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2022)

Blink.


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 6, 2022)

Midoriaya


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 6, 2022)

Wildtown


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2022)

ChocoLkeww

i-


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 7, 2022)

cara

What?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 9, 2022)

Shellxilla_616

Uhh okay


----------



## gigii (Feb 9, 2022)

rowbowkid799 

THE NUMBERSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 9, 2022)

gigii


----------



## paleogamer11 (Feb 9, 2022)

moo_nith

Almost!


----------



## gigii (Feb 9, 2022)

paleogamer11

yayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Plume (Feb 9, 2022)

gigii


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 9, 2022)

Plumw

almost!


----------



## vixened (Feb 9, 2022)

racenxlw3 esq7i4wn

not even close. . .


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 10, 2022)

vicenism

So close the x


----------



## Neb (Feb 10, 2022)

Rainbowkid800

How????


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 10, 2022)

Nev

so close...


----------



## Plume (Feb 11, 2022)

Zeldacrossign64

; ;


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 11, 2022)

Plumf

Bruh, so close!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 11, 2022)

Daisyfan

Oops forgot the caps


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2022)

Downowlid&0” 

bro what.


----------



## vixened (Feb 19, 2022)

zaea


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 19, 2022)

viexnasim


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 19, 2022)

cika

what-


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 19, 2022)

zflda crossing 63


----------



## Merielle (Feb 19, 2022)

cola


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 19, 2022)

mERIELLEe


----------



## xara (Feb 27, 2022)

nost


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 27, 2022)

xaya


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 27, 2022)

ZeldaCrossijg64


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 1, 2022)

TyebuoVwkk19

wow...


----------



## S.J. (Mar 1, 2022)

Ravebckaw_daydzfduN

I used my phone, and it was all downhill after the underscore. Surprised I managed to get the underscore at all!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 1, 2022)

S,J,

So close, I pressed the 'comma' key instead. XP


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 2, 2022)

A3lwqD4owwint73

Ummm.....


----------



## gigii (Mar 2, 2022)

daisyfan

AYAYYAY


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 2, 2022)

Zeldacrossing64


----------



## S.J. (Mar 2, 2022)

VanitasFan25

I knew when I pressed the 6 it didn't feel right! So close.


----------



## gigii (Mar 2, 2022)

S?j

UGHHH


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 2, 2022)

gugii


----------



## gigii (Mar 2, 2022)

tuenipnsllq0

WHAT?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 2, 2022)

y9y99


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 2, 2022)

ravenclaw_eqiwsreian

;-;


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)

wildtkwb


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 4, 2022)

vanigtasfan26


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 4, 2022)

nukkysauffjv ??? 
wow it's so weird when I type with my eyes closed, unfortunately I haven't memorized the keyboard


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2022)

Broken:/!756
i mean... at least i got the first half right.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

xaea

Urgh, so close!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrissing74

I'm surprised how I'm only off by two characters.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 15, 2022)

sueppa9ppa
how is that is even possible?  It just keeps getting weirder and weirder each time I post in this thread


----------



## Plume (Mar 15, 2022)

BrokenSanity


----------



## Zerous (Mar 15, 2022)

Plyme
ahh so close ;-;


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2022)

Believe_ain_Kittens

AYO THE FACT I ALMOST GOT IT RIGHT??


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

xsts
At least the first letter was right and there is four characters in your name.


----------



## Zerous (Mar 16, 2022)

BrokenSanity


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 16, 2022)

Believe{Om{Lottens


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrian
I took a typing class.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

vubbue

bro what-


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing63
ayo that's not fair :')) and um.. I'm sorry. Who is vubbue?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 1, 2022)

vinnie

yess I did it


----------



## vinnie (Apr 1, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing6e

At least you got redemption smh


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2022)

cinnie.

i mean... close enough?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 2, 2022)

xara


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

TurniBsll@0

Erm... close enough xD


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 2, 2022)

Zelda dozsinv6:

ok then…


----------



## Bagelbagon (Apr 2, 2022)

oh no this is going to be hard

raeclaw+equastroam


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 2, 2022)

Vagekbacib


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 2, 2022)

Shellzulla_616


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Oeacj)Jam

Noo I thought I had it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing75

darnit lmao


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 2, 2022)

xSulerMarko64d

closer than i was expecting!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 2, 2022)

ravencöae_equestrian


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2022)

Turnio ell29.

oops.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 2, 2022)

xara
 easy enough


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2022)

vinnir 

djfgkdjfkgjdk


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2022)

xSuperMario)43.

i... actually did better than i thought i would lol. was expecting it to be a total disaster.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 4, 2022)

xara


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 4, 2022)

TurnipVell29

so close…


----------



## Dinosauuur (Apr 4, 2022)

racenclaw-equestrian

Soooooo close!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 5, 2022)

Dibosauuur


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2022)

rafejclaw_estrisn

...i knew this wasn’t gonna go well when i couldn’t even remember how to spell “equestrian” with my eyes _open_.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 8, 2022)

xara

yay!!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 1, 2022)

ok i'm gonna try typing my own username
racenclaw_eqiestrian

not bad


----------



## vinnie (May 1, 2022)

ravenclaw+equestrian

good enough


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 1, 2022)

cinnie

oh well


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 1, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrian


----------



## vinnie (May 1, 2022)

VanitasFan26


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

vinnie


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 2, 2022)

!+Ncmillia{@

:'(


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 2, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrisn

i-


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 2, 2022)

!_Nymikkub

xD


----------



## ForestFox (May 2, 2022)

TurnipNell28 

Dang


----------



## Gene. (May 2, 2022)

forestfix

NO I WAS SOOO CLOSE


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 2, 2022)

Gesyxte

:/


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 2, 2022)

Bagel ago 

ok then…


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 3, 2022)

ravebcalw)equwatrain

Omg I tried lmao. I always think I know the keyboard well but I guess not.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2022)

prachuvtodding9

At least I got the number right.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 3, 2022)

Shellzillq\wttwt

i tried to press the backspace somewhere in there


----------



## DaisyFan (May 3, 2022)

ravwnxl


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 3, 2022)

DaisyFan


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 3, 2022)

CanotasDan25

lmao what-


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 5, 2022)

ravmclaw_eqiesyrian


----------



## WhiteLily210 (May 5, 2022)

Bsgelvsgon


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 5, 2022)

WbiteLily219

so close...


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2022)

Raven claw.3:173485/‘


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 9, 2022)

Men

lmao what


----------



## allainah (May 9, 2022)

ravenclaw_esquestrian 

the 2nd word had me strugglin


----------



## daitokai (May 9, 2022)

allainah

yeee


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 9, 2022)

daitokai

yessss


----------



## S.J. (May 9, 2022)

ravenclaw_eqiestroam

I started off so strong, but the underscore threw me!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 9, 2022)

S, H, 

nooo ; ;


----------



## Neb (May 10, 2022)

Race claw\equesttian


----------



## Redchaos10 (Jul 1, 2022)

Nev 
:1


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 1, 2022)

Redchaos10

Oh my god, I actually got it :0


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 1, 2022)

3@:-,}+..*’g73

you can tell i’ve really been practicing lately


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 1, 2022)

why try when I'm on a phone 

Raven Eqheususutraifn

How on earth did I get Raven! As you can see I forgot about claw being part of the name and I gave up on Equestrian. xD


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 1, 2022)

Mr8Pwrsona

forgot where the underscore was :/


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 1, 2022)

rsvejcoaweqiexfdk\

Noooo I thought I had it


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 1, 2022)

ZrlfaXdossing6t

I had some parts right


----------



## amemome (Jul 1, 2022)

whitelily21/

so close!!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 1, 2022)

wmenkme

:/


----------



## Redchaos10 (Jul 1, 2022)

RavenclaeFewuedtrian.

Close enough I guess- :1


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 1, 2022)

Redacgaos10

so close…


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 2, 2022)

Revenue vortvzyz4 eryd8sn

Wow.. lol! Using a tablet.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)

Cyr8s90ai

What the heck


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Jul 2, 2022)

zelda orss8nu3

:")


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 2, 2022)

Chrysopal said:


> Revenue vortvzyz4 eryd8sn
> 
> Wow.. lol! Using a tablet.


how does that even happen 

peachesycekitty


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Jul 2, 2022)

ravenclaw÷equestrian

SO CLOSE :,)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)

psacjsaucdkigfh

Okay h o w-


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 2, 2022)

zelsa crissunf 53


----------



## Merielle (Jul 2, 2022)

Firesquids

yes


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Jul 2, 2022)

merielle

YEAHHH


----------



## Neb (Jul 2, 2022)

peachsaucelitty

So close!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)

Nev


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 2, 2022)

Z ldaDkwwjntGe

howww


----------



## Neb (Jul 3, 2022)

ravenclaw\equdtrian

I started off well and then the underscore got me.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 3, 2022)

Meb


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 3, 2022)

ravenckaw_equestrian

almost!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 3, 2022)

wlzzpz

so close


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 3, 2022)

Ravenclsj 6egxy4ien

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2022

That time was better!


----------



## Redchaos10 (Jul 3, 2022)

Chrysopak

Just one letter off--


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 3, 2022)

Trd hos29

wait how-


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 3, 2022)

Ravemxlaw<tauesreiam


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 3, 2022)

chrysopal


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 4, 2022)

Millysaueusrrzjr


----------



## QueenCobra (Jul 4, 2022)

racebckiaw(eqyestruab


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 4, 2022)

QueemCobra

i really thought i had it this time


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 4, 2022)

slszpz


----------



## Neb (Jul 5, 2022)

ravenclaw+equestrian

I was only one symbol off!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Jul 5, 2022)

Neb

I got it yay


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 5, 2022)

Rowbowkie799


----------



## Plume (Jul 6, 2022)

raven lW+equestrian

typing on phone is hard


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 6, 2022)

Plume

yessss


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 6, 2022)

Ravencisw_EQUES5RIAN


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 6, 2022)

Chrysopal

The longer the name, the harder it is. Especially if it has underscores and the such that throw off the flow. It also helps that I learned the 'proper' keyboard/finger placement.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 6, 2022)

TheDike44

so close, the numbers are hard on mobile.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 6, 2022)

rhinoi

ugh my finger slipped at the end :/


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 9, 2022)

Raven Mae rayedtian
Well autocorrect tried to fix it


----------



## Redchaos10 (Jul 9, 2022)

Firedsuidd.
•>•


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 9, 2022)

arrdcgaisWo

that has got to be the worst i have done so far in this thread


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jul 12, 2022)

Neridele


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 13, 2022)

Sjim6 shimt rnfimr


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 13, 2022)

Chetsopal

so close


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 20, 2022)

DavebckauPequestrians

Clearly I've been practicing typing on a keyboard professionally.


----------



## phoebe_crossing (Jul 21, 2022)

poppy^coww

Exactly


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 21, 2022)

pfoebe)brossing


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 21, 2022)

Shekkzilla{tqt

I thought I had the numbers right


----------



## Redchaos10 (Jul 22, 2022)

Zwldavrossingrq

•>•


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 22, 2022)

Redchaos10

Wow...


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 22, 2022)

Shellzilla_515

i haven't been on tbt on my laptop recently i forgot how much easier it was lol


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2022)

racenclaw7equestrian

well..


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 28, 2022)

Toska

yayyy!


----------



## Plume (Aug 3, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrain

close >_<


----------



## Chrysopal (Aug 3, 2022)

Plus w


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 3, 2022)

Chdysopal

So close D:


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2022)

ZeldaVrossing85


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Aug 6, 2022)

Citesu


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 7, 2022)

racebckaw_eqyw steuab 
(I failed big time; although I tried at the very least)


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Aug 7, 2022)

paleogamerr``


----------



## allainah (Aug 7, 2022)

cofeeandcaramel947


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Aug 7, 2022)

Allainah

Yay got it right!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 7, 2022)

WhiteLulywq0


----------



## Shawna (Aug 7, 2022)

SinnerUjeXai

Got one word right XD


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Aug 7, 2022)

Shawna

yay!!


----------



## VernalLapin (Aug 8, 2022)

rsvrnclseOrwirsytisn


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 10, 2022)

vernallapon


----------



## Plume (Aug 10, 2022)

Guero101


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 10, 2022)

Plume
(I got it! )


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 10, 2022)

paleigamer11


----------



## Shawna (Aug 10, 2022)

Guwep1-12


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 11, 2022)

shawna


----------



## Redchaos10 (Aug 15, 2022)

Gueri102
•>•


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 15, 2022)

Redchaos10


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 16, 2022)

LinsRober

Nooo, so close. RIP.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 16, 2022)

daisyfan


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 17, 2022)

Gueri10q


----------



## Neb (Aug 17, 2022)

SinnerTheCat

I can't believe I actually got that right.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 17, 2022)

neb


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Aug 17, 2022)

Guero101

yes


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 17, 2022)

ravenclaw+equeareian


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Aug 17, 2022)

LunaRover

yay!!


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 17, 2022)

race claws 3173:548-!

umm... idk whats going on here, i thought i was good at typing on my phone lmao


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Aug 17, 2022)

Kirbys

so close...


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2022)

ravenclaw_egurstrjan


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 18, 2022)

SinnerTheCat


----------



## S.J. (Aug 18, 2022)

AppleBitterCrumble (I'm surprised!)


----------



## Liz! (Aug 19, 2022)

S.K


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 19, 2022)

Liz!@


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Aug 20, 2022)

APpleBitterCrumblr

so close


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 20, 2022)

ravenclaw_equareian


----------



## Bagelbagon (Aug 20, 2022)

AppleGirter Xrmulble


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 20, 2022)

Bagekvafiv


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 20, 2022)

paleohamer11


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Aug 20, 2022)

AOoleBitterCeumble

:/


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 20, 2022)

rafehcoaqeq8estr9aj

i sincerely apologize for butchering your username yet again


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 20, 2022)

Kirbys

oof


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Aug 21, 2022)

AppleBitterCrumble

third time's the charm lol


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 28, 2022)

racenclaw\equestrian


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 28, 2022)

a;=toraj

whoops


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Aug 28, 2022)

ApplezvurretCeybvke

Got apple right


----------



## Redchaos10 (Aug 29, 2022)

EgitelilyQeq.
Oops- :|


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 30, 2022)

Redcuaos10


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Aug 30, 2022)

alptirah


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 30, 2022)

ravenclaw'3173/5848-'
HAHAH


----------



## xara (Aug 31, 2022)

tessabfa e

omg


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 31, 2022)

cara


----------



## Redchaos10 (Aug 31, 2022)

al-√×|£°
[At least I got the first half right-!]


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 1, 2022)

Rechaos10

almost


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Sep 1, 2022)

AppleBitterCrumble

still got it haha


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 1, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrian

I forgot how to spell equestrian halfway through


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 1, 2022)

Flamibg\Oceans


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 1, 2022)

al0tiaej


----------



## IonicKarma (Sep 1, 2022)

fikressquids


----------



## Newbiemayor (Sep 1, 2022)

Iobuxjaena


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2022)

Bewvuemayir

...my bad, homie


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 2, 2022)

xara


----------



## zarf (Sep 2, 2022)

~ki;za~


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 2, 2022)

zaeh

oops


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 2, 2022)

applebitterfumble 

let’s go ??


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 2, 2022)

JellyBeans


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 2, 2022)

~Ki;za~


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2022)

al-tirah


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 2, 2022)

Vento


----------



## Merielle (Sep 3, 2022)

al0tirah

_dangit_


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 3, 2022)

merille


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 3, 2022)

BrokenSanity


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2022)

.Nhkza.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 3, 2022)

xara


----------



## S.J. (Sep 3, 2022)

applebittercrumble 

I wasn't going to risk capitalising letters!


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 3, 2022)

SNK,


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2022)

al-tirqh

close enough?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 3, 2022)

xzrz

Erm, close enough


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Sep 3, 2022)

Xeldacrodsimg


----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 5, 2022)

owhgnbt of ctas


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 6, 2022)

bahrlbshon


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 6, 2022)

BrokenSanity


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2022)

Enolga59

enolga.......


----------



## nageki (Sep 7, 2022)

xarea

close!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2022)

nageki


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 7, 2022)

Naifgnnh


----------



## xara (Sep 7, 2022)

ZeldaXrossing6:

i mean... i came kinda close?


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 7, 2022)

Ara


----------



## Gene. (Sep 7, 2022)

al9tiralf


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 7, 2022)

Gdnd.

So close


----------



## zarf (Sep 7, 2022)

zeldacrossing72

numbers hhhh


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 8, 2022)

zarf


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Sep 8, 2022)

Al-fkeab

Eh


----------



## Merielle (Sep 8, 2022)

Legend of Cats

yes!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 8, 2022)

Merje..e


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 9, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing63

Whoa, so close!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 9, 2022)

dasi7gsn
at least the beginning four characters were correct


----------



## nageki (Sep 9, 2022)

VrokensSanity


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 9, 2022)

nafdki


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64


----------



## nageki (Sep 13, 2022)

al8tiral

on mobile...dang


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 14, 2022)

nat3kki

I really thought I had that I even stared at the keyboard before typing haha


----------



## Neb (Sep 15, 2022)

KittenNoir

Whoa I actually did it!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 15, 2022)

Nev

Every time


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sep 15, 2022)

ZelsfCrossinf63

Close-ish! TIL this is hard for me on mobile


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 15, 2022)

ravenliyyu33


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 16, 2022)

BrokenSanityu

I don't know where that extra 'u' came from, but I did get it right


----------



## VernalLapin (Sep 16, 2022)

SekdaCrossing67


----------



## pottercrossing (Sep 16, 2022)

VernalLapin

holy **** i actually did it


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sep 16, 2022)

pottercrossing

Holy cow! I’m better at this than I thought I was!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 16, 2022)

EacebJutty

Whaat? I thought I had it


----------



## Neb (Sep 19, 2022)

ZeldaXrossing74

I was close!


----------



## xara (Sep 19, 2022)

nev


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sep 19, 2022)

xara

Yes! I did it!


----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 22, 2022)

ravemlirry22

uh


----------



## Merielle (Sep 22, 2022)

Bagelbagon

heck yeah!!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 22, 2022)

Merieele

Are you kidding me


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sep 22, 2022)

Zelew C ossint7 

Brooo, what the heck?


----------



## xara (Oct 13, 2022)

Ravenloggu/2

oh-


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 13, 2022)

xada


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 13, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing643

Nooooooo! One of these days I will get it!


----------



## kyle on saturn (Oct 13, 2022)

Ravrnkittu22

it was a decent attempt


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 13, 2022)

kyle on saturn 

Let's gooooooooo!


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 14, 2022)

Racen kitty 22

im on mobile. i think i did pretty well!


----------



## S.J. (Oct 15, 2022)

Magicaldonkey


----------



## xara (Oct 15, 2022)

S.N.

your name is only 4 characters long and i still managed to mess up


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2022)

xara


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 16, 2022)

Midoriya

Yesssss!!!


----------



## S.J. (Oct 16, 2022)

Ravenkitty22 

I'm surprised I got it, because I had to backspace after putting a space between raven and kitty!


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 20, 2022)

S.J/


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 21, 2022)

Baglebaton 

Dang it! So close!


----------



## S.J. (Oct 21, 2022)

Raenkitty22 

Somehow I missed a letter!


----------



## Neb (Nov 1, 2022)

S/K/


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Nov 1, 2022)

Neb


I did it ^^


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 1, 2022)

!_Ncmill9a+

What the heck bro


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Nov 2, 2022)

ZweldsaCvrossiung6543



What the f-


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 2, 2022)

!_Ncmilla/n 

What the-


----------



## xara (Nov 2, 2022)

Favenkiggh22

oh


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 2, 2022)

xaea

So close!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 2, 2022)

eldaftoddinh85
uh...


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 2, 2022)

BrikenSanity

I was so close!!!


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Nov 3, 2022)

Ravenkittu22


OMG THAT WAS CLOSE


----------



## Neb (Nov 10, 2022)

!-jdkillis_$

What I typed looks like a keysmash someone made.


----------



## xara (Nov 10, 2022)

Neb


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 10, 2022)

xara


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 10, 2022)

Racenkitty22

Noo I was one letter off


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

ZekdaCrissubf72

Dear Lord help lol


----------



## Neb (Nov 15, 2022)

HonesyAura

So close!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2022)

bev

Just 3 letters and I’m still clumsy with it


----------



## S.J. (Nov 15, 2022)

honeuaira 

Hmm...


----------



## Plume (Nov 15, 2022)

S.J.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 15, 2022)

Okhne

And I thought I had it


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 15, 2022)

ZeldaCrossibf53

Oh…


----------



## Dim (Nov 15, 2022)

Ravenkitty22

Mine must be the easiest on this site.


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2022)

Dim

i was expecting to mess it up somehow LOL


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 16, 2022)

xara


----------



## Merielle (Nov 16, 2022)

Ravenkitty22

yessss


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 16, 2022)

Mweuekke


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 21, 2022)

ZfaVrossibt64

What the heck?


----------



## xara (Nov 22, 2022)

Ravenkkgty32

i mean... at least i got the raven part right?


----------

